# SAS crush



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

**


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

This is a really cute idea for a thread. I hope people use it! I will post mine when I have a chance (and when I've worked up the courage!)


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Hearts are going to be broken when the girls start to post xD


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

This line is busy.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Names are probably not a good idea.


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Names are probably not a good idea.


Yeah, I'm full of so many bad ideas.
'Tis just a crush though, not obsession or anything.

I guess I'd just say that _you_'re beautiful, and I always enjoy reading what _you_ have to say. :heart


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

She knows who she is, she knows how I feel and I hope she is doing better as each day arrives


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

:lol


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Haha well, even if I did have a crush on someone here I would never admit it. So kudos to you guys with the guts to voice yourself! 

And anyway, when I usually have a "crush" on someone, I feel, for some very curious reason, very resentful towards them. So naturally, I wouldn't wish them the best; hence I'd better not post anything here.:b


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Hadron said:


> Haha well, even if I did have a crush on someone here I would never admit it. So kudos to you guys with the guts to voice yourself!
> 
> And anyway, when I usually have a "crush" on someone, I feel, for some very curious reason, very resentful towards them. So naturally, I wouldn't wish them the best; hence I'd better not post anything here.:b


Don't be curious. You don't truly resent them. You think you do, but subconsciously you resent yourself. You're rejecting yourself, for them. :yes


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Oh man this is an awesome idea! I feel like I'm secretly spying on all of you lovebirds. Love it.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

:door

cute idea, but i'll keep my feelings to myself.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

She's my cherry pie
Cool drink of water such a sweet surprise
Tastes so good make a grown man cry
Sweet cherry pie, oh yeah

She's my cherry pie
Put a smile on your face ten miles wide
Looks so good bring a tear to your eye
Sweet cherry pie, yeah

:clap :boogie :yay


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Toad Licker said:


> She's my cherry pie
> Cool drink of water such a sweet surprise
> Tastes so good make a grown man cry
> Sweet cherry pie, oh yeah
> ...


Very romantic


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Can we just give a shout out to a good friend? 

There is a good friend I have on here that comforts me when I need it, "listens" to all my troubles and thoughts, and is someone I cherish and I hope he knows that. I always look forward to hearing from him; and savor every wise word he writes. I only hope he considers me as good of a friend as I do him. A wonderful, amazing person that I am so much better off for knowing.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

WineKitty said:


> Can we just give a shout out to a good friend?
> 
> There is a good friend I have on here that comforts me when I need it, "listens" to all my troubles and thoughts, and is someone I cherish and I hope he knows that. I always look forward to hearing from him; and savor every wise word he writes. I only hope he considers me as good of a friend as I do him. A wonderful, amazing person that I am so much better off for knowing.


Yeah, I'd to do that as well. Except I tell this person how special they are to me every day. :b Yes, it's youuuuuuu. You know who you are, haha.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> Oh man this is an awesome idea! I feel like I'm secretly spying on all of you lovebirds. Love it.


Haha yep! I'm going to do my best not to lurk my way back into this thread and spy on y'all, though. Have fun all you hopeless romantics! I'd join you, but I've already got someone who takes me out for dinner.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm looking for pickup lines. :lol


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^how about, are you a ticket? 'cause you've got fine written all over you.

I tend to have crushes on whoever pays me the time of day, ya know? Doesn't take much. Relationships though, take a very long time to develop for me.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

millenniumman75 said:


> I'm looking for pickup lines. :lol


How about "Is that Windex you are wearing cause I can see myself in your pants"..... I actually had some guy say that to me once. :fall


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

WineKitty said:


> How about "Is that Windex you are wearing cause I can see myself in your pants"..... I actually had some guy say that to me once. :fall


Does that even make sense?


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

zookeeper said:


> Does that even make sense?


something like that....windex you are wearing, clean your clothes with windex... something with windex... sorry I will shut up now. :um


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

zookeeper said:


> Does that even make sense?


I guess he was comparing you to a window, cuz he could "see" himself in your pants. :lol

Man, it's late. :con


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm assuming it didn't work?

So I shouldn't add to my playbook?


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

zookeeper said:


> I'm assuming it didn't work?
> 
> So I shouldn't add to my playbook?


No. You could always go with the coveted "If I told you that you have a good body would you hold it against me" line. :lol


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Can I just bump this, this is the whole reason I posted in this thread in the first place: 



WineKitty said:


> Can we just give a shout out to a good friend?
> 
> There is a good friend I have on here that comforts me when I need it, "listens" to all my troubles and thoughts, and is someone I cherish and I hope he knows that. I always look forward to hearing from him; and savor every wise word he writes. I only hope he considers me as good of a friend as I do him. A wonderful, amazing person that I am so much better off for knowing.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

what a creative, ballsy idea for a thread!

I don't get crushes, I get clings. 

Crushes happen when the object becomes idealized. I think crushes are like cheese "food". 

YOu know it's not the real thing, but that initial rush of artificial flavoriing, paintbox color, and fillers satisfies for a while, but sooner or later you need the real cheese, and woe betide the person who tries to make real cheese out of cheese food.
I haven't had a crush in quite a while, and I'm pretty happy about that. 

I think from now on I'll leave the crushes to the kids.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

my perennial favourite: If I told you you had a beautiful body, would you hold it against me? 

guh.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

epril said:


> ^how about, are you a ticket? 'cause you've got fine written all over you.
> 
> I tend to have crushes on whoever pays me the time of day, ya know? Doesn't take much. Relationships though, take a very long time to develop for me.


part of what makes crushes so easy is the lack of details such as:

too many wet towels on the floor, he's hogging the remote, and he's scratching his back with a fork. Finally, you come face to face with the irrefutable truth that it's physically impossible to sleep with someone who has used your good, expensive scissors to hack into a package of disgustingly fatty bacon. Makes you want to hack into a package yourself.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

leonardess said:


> ..
> I think from now on I'll leave the crushes to the kids.


Yeah, me too.

...

The closest thing to a crush is a SASer whose album I sometimes visit when I'm feeling down. Looking at her always brings a smile to my face.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I have a IRL crush that I've mentioned before. It's destroyed me. Obession really. I talk to her every day of the work week.

I did have one SAS crush a few years ago. I called her my black metal valentine. She was an abolsutely gorgeous Native American Canadian who I believe was married. Maybe a long time lurker would remember her.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

@millenniumman75

do you have a needle and thread? 'cause i'm ripped.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^:clap


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

tigerlilly said:


> @millenniumman75
> 
> do you have a needle and thread? 'cause i'm ripped.


"Do you work at UPS? Because I could have sworn I saw you checking out my package! " Another gem. :fall


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

WineKitty said:


> "Do you work at UPS? Because I could have sworn I saw you checking out my package! " Another gem. :fall


Maybe we should rename this thread to "Best pick up lines". =P


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:fall - I didn't know there were so many!

Whatever happened to "would you like to get a cup of coffee with me sometime?" :doh


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i'd love to hear cheesy pick-up lines. "how old are you and what's your address?" is surprisingly not that effective


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

*scribbles furiously*

Jeez, slow down!! These are GOLD!!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

mind_games said:


> Names are probably not a good idea.


It's ok mind_games, you can use my name if you want. Don't hold back your feelings :teeth :yes

Oh boy, I need sleep...haha.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I think one of the cheesiest has to be...

Your daddy must be a thief. Cuz he stole the stars from the sky and put them in your eyes.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

zookeeper said:


> *scribbles furiously*
> 
> Jeez, slow down!! These are GOLD!!


:lol


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

there's like 5 (to 10, give or take) that I think are *hella* bangin


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

mind_games said:


> ...
> The closest thing to a crush is a SASer whose album I sometimes visit when I'm feeling down. *Looking at her always brings a smile to my face.*





huh said:


> It's ok mind_games, you can use my name if you want. Don't hold back your feelings :teeth :yes
> 
> Oh boy, I need sleep...haha.


Oh ok in that case, I totally meant to say, *"Looking at huh always brings a smile to my face."* :yes (PS: don't lose the buzzcut; it's the only thing keeping the embers of this crush from dying out)


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

All I would say is:

Oy vey.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I thought I put this up already, but can't find it.

Do you know karate? 'cause you're kickin!. I hold a special fondness for that one. 

Was that an earthquake? Or did you just rock my world?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

'Does this cloth smell like chloroform to you?' I think I learnt it from here.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

zookeeper said:


>


hahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahaah


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

What if my crush is myself?

TMI? :um

There's only one person I've emailed outside of this board, and she does not post here anymore. So if you would like me to admire from afar, just let me know. I need notarized forms, because I am terrible at discerning subtle hints from women.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't know what Chloroform is, is this a safe thing for me to look up?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Names are probably not a good idea.


Totally agree. I have a few mini-crushes on SASers but I'm not saying who!



mind_games said:


> Yeah, me too.
> 
> ...
> 
> The closest thing to a crush is a SASer whose album I sometimes visit when I'm feeling down. Looking at her always brings a smile to my face.


I am soooooooooooooooo curious about who this is.



zookeeper said:


>


:lol


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

zookeeper said:


>


I do believe you just won the internet.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

awww.... you guys have completely hijacked and bast ardized my thread from something that was sweet and innocent and turned it into a trashy tawdry pick up joint. 

I like it.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I still don't get it. D:


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> I still don't get it. D:


In some movies you might see someone force a rag over someones mouth and nose before they collapse unconscious. On that rag is chloroform which due to its chemical make up for whatever reason rids you useless in seconds.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

irishK said:


> awww.... you guys have completely hijacked and basturdized my thread from something that was sweet and innocent and turned it into a trashy tawdry pick up joint.
> ..


:lol


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

irishK said:


> awww.... you guys have completely hijacked and basturdized my thread from something that was sweet and innocent and turned it into a trashy tawdry pick up joint.
> 
> I like it.
> 
> And I have a crush on all of you.


What happened to that fun words thread, because _tawdry_ definitely needs to be on there.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Me: "hey baby, you wanna come back to my place for some pizza and sex?". 

Her: "um, no, not really..."

Me: "oh that's ok, I never really liked pizza either". 

Lol


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

lol this thread is getting a little scary. ;P

I love it.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

You're all a bunch of teasers. :bah


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wha's yo momma gonna say?! :lol


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> You're all a bunch of teasers. :bah


You are one to talk...you still haven't openly gushed about me in this thread yet. Gotta say, I'm a little disappointed.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> You're all a bunch of teasers. :bah


Well, the many attractive women here haven't exactly been rushing to let their secrets out. Us guys are waiting in suspense!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Game 7 said:


> You are one to talk...you still haven't openly gushed about me in this thread yet. Gotta say, I'm a little disappointed.





zookeeper said:


> Well, the many attractive women here haven't exactly been rushing to let their secrets out. Us guys are waiting in suspense!


:lol

I actually love you both. So there!


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Aww, the internet...making my dreams come true since 1999. :yes


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Game 7 said:


> Aww, the internet...making my dreams come true since 1999. :yes


:b

Well that certainly shut zoo up. :lol


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I wouldn't say I've had crushes on anyone here. Well, maybe I've had a couple of girl-crushes. But mostly there are just people I like, whose posts I enjoy reading, who I would like to get to know better but can't because it's impossible and I'm not worthy. The saddest thing is, even with complete anonymity, there's nothing I can even think of to say to them. 

So I guess I would just like to say: I wish I had something to say to you

Also, to those posters who no longer post here: I hope you have some kind of mental breakdown in the future and come back here

I'm sweet, I know.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> :lol
> 
> I actually love you both. So there!


You say that now, after we've shamed you into posting!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I have a crush on you and love your posts. Therefore, I must destroy you.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

whiterabbit said:


> So I guess I would just like to say: I wish I had something to say to you


Hi.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

BEST PICKUP LINE EVER
"you look thirsty."


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

tigerlilly said:


> BEST PICKUP LINE EVER
> "you look thirsty."


LOL, did you get that from White Collar? I just saw that used on the show.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

hiimnotcool said:


> LOL, did you get that from White Collar? I just saw that used on the show.


hahahahah yes i did! <3peter


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

tigerlilly said:


> hahahahah yes i did! <3peter


haha!! Awesome. I'm more of a Neal fan myself. I was pissed when I thought Peter was the one who had Kate. I am glad he redeemed himself.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

zookeeper said:


> You say that now, after we've shamed you into posting!


Well of course, I'm an SA girl. Now it's your turn to be shamed into posting. But I don't know how to shame you... hmm....


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

She's pretty, nice, and good at art! =] There, I said it! O_O
*runs away like a mad man and hides in a dark corner*


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

I have a crush on all girls (especially sa girls) even the guys (errr, no actually). 

Dammm you girls with your girliness:yes


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

whiterabbit said:


> I wouldn't say I've had crushes on anyone here. Well, maybe I've had a couple of girl-crushes.* But mostly there are just people I like, whose posts I enjoy reading, who I would like to get to know better but can't because it's impossible and I'm not worthy. The saddest thing is, even with complete anonymity, there's nothing I can even think of to say to them. *
> 
> So I guess I would just like to say: I wish I had something to say to you
> 
> .


Wow, I could have written the exact same thing. ESPECIALLY THE BOLD BIT.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

yes...

What's my age again?


----------



## slkjao (Aug 5, 2009)

tigerlilly said:


> BEST PICKUP LINE EVER
> "you look thirsty."


And then after u would ask wanna have a drink with me? wow i am so using this line someday. (writes it down)


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i wouldnt say crush but there is one girl on SAS who im very attracted to.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

zookeeper said:


>


 :lol this reminds me of....


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

I am 25 and past the age of having crushes, atleast the way I understand them to be. Even so, there are quite a few people on here I like, admire and wish there were more of their kind in this world.


----------



## Nameless (Feb 6, 2009)

whiterabbit said:


> Also, to those posters who no longer post here: I hope you have some kind of mental breakdown in the future and come back here
> 
> I'm sweet, I know.


I'm sorry, I wished the same thing upon you. Nice to see you and your usual posts back though.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Nahh.


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

"You're delicious." <-- I want to say that to some random person one day, completely out of the blue and then just walk away. LOL.


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

There is definitely a boy on here that I would have a serious crush on if I didn't have a boyfriend. He's just always so friendly and positive, and I really enjoy reading his posts.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

LOL he has awesome hair!
Don't think he likes me that way tho..


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm done with online crushes for good, I think. They've served their purpose in my life, and I'm moving on.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

There used to be a girl here who I thought was so cool cute and funny. I think she got tired of the bs and quit posting though lol. Oh well :/


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

tony0306 said:


> If anyone has a crush on me feel free to let me know in private. One at a time please, no pushing, you'll all have a chance to tell me. :b


Did you clear your inbox so it can potentially hold the responses from 200 girls? I have. You don't want anything to get in the way of the horde of incoming messages.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

bowlingpins said:


> I am 25 and past the age of having crushes, atleast the way I understand them to be. Even so, there are quite a few people on here I like, admire and wish there were more of their kind in this world.


Damn. I wish I had seen that memo that says you have to stop having crushes past the age of 25.... would make things so much easier. :b

Seriously though, I fully agree with your last point.



mind_games said:


> Did you clear your inbox so it can potentially hold the responses from 200 girls? I have. You don't want anything to get in the way of the horde of incoming messages.


Did you get the messages from me yet? I think I sent about 10 of them. :b (And no, I'm not really a cougar.)


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

pollster said:


> Damn. I wish I had seen that memo that says you have to stop having crushes past the age of 25.... would make things so much easier. :b
> 
> Seriously though, I fully agree with your last point.
> 
> Did you get the messages from me yet? I think I sent about 10 of them. :b (And no, I'm not really a cougar.)


Where are the messages for me? :'(


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Where are the messages for me? :'(


I was just working up the courage to profess my love to you out in the open! So there!

:love2


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Nope, no. It's over! :b


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

Ah well. It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Yes, I definately like someone from here. He knows it.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I don't have a crush on anyone here, the idea's a bit weird to me. I do have a couple of posters that I tend to follow way more than the others. To y'all: I like y'all. It's a shame that I live in the middle of nowhere and we all have SA or we would totally chill.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm not naming names..I don't wanna scare the person off LOL


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> I'm not naming names..I don't wanna scare the person off LOL


Precisely why I didn't say _who_ it is... :yes


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I have a crush on a guy here.
He is awesome.
His ID is Game 7, so if you're reading this...:mushy


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

yay for liking yourself


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

There are so many females here to have crushes on, I dunno where to start.
Most have boyfriends.
One or two don't, though.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Why is it even called a crush? Maybe the potential of what could happen to your heart


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

irishK said:


> Why is it even called a crush? Maybe the potential of what could happen to your heart


I think that's a good enough reason as any to call it that.
Good thing my hearts shattered already.
Anyone got any good glue and a steady hand? :um


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Hmm why do I get the feeling quite a few of these crush arrows are aimed at Australia :b


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

aw, i haven't been on here long enough, just joined a bit ago, but you definitely meet some AMAZING people on here! Already, this place has helped me feel more comfortable with myself!


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Hmm why do I get the feeling quite a few of these crush arrows are aimed at Australia :b


Probably cause it seems over half of the people on here are from there.
Probably the accent, too.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Hmm why do I get the feeling quite a few of these crush arrows are aimed at Australia :b


There is only ONE woman for him in Australia. :wife


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> There is only ONE woman for him in Australia. :wife


yes one woman for him in Australia, a few women for him in the US, a few more in Canada, etc.. :b


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Him? Me? You? Who? :b


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Game 7 said:


> Him? Me? You? Who? :b


Yes. Idk. No. Him.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I can't lie.
I..got..hoe's. I got hoe'sssss.
In different area codes...area codes.
Hoe's!

And I can't get an infraction for hoe's, because it's not a bad thing to be called a simple gardening tool.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I was referring to an Aussie Him :b (I misread sj's post)


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Game 7 said:


> I can't lie.
> I..got..hoe's. I got hoe'sssss.
> In different area codes...area codes.
> Hoe's!
> ...


:lol. We'll wait and see about that last sentence.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Game 7 said:


> I have a crush on a guy here.
> He is awesome.
> His ID is matty, so if you're reading this...:mushy


Seriously man I am overwhelmed. Thank you :wink


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

There's this person who has never posted, written nothing about themselves, and hasn't even specified a gender. I'm in love with their mysteriousness.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

millenniumman75 said:


> :fall - I didn't know there were so many!
> 
> Whatever happened to "would you like to get a cup of coffee with me sometime?" :doh


That's not a good one. I actually told a girl when I was in college "I don't drink coffee." While that is true, but I had no idea it may have meant something else.

------------------------

The biggest problem is that there are no single females that live anywhere close to here that have talked to me or given any hints that they may like me.

And I don't really know how to be sociable on-line any better than off-line to make good friends/relationships.

That's not to say that it would make me feel better if there was someone here who likes me, but is still too shy.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Classified said:


> That's not a good one. I actually told a girl when I was in college "I don't drink coffee." While that is true, but I had no idea it may have meant something else.


Can't help but be reminded of this great _Seinfeld_ bit. "Coffee's not coffee, coffee is sex!" :lol


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Classified said:


> That's not a good one. I actually told a girl when I was in college "I don't drink coffee." While that is true, but I had no idea it may have meant something else.


"Coffee's not coffee." Ahem, nvm, anonymid beat me to it.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

D11 said:


> That is so cute.
> 
> But honestly, how anyone can develop a crush on the internet beats me. lol


Are you calling me crazy? 

Ok...maybe I am just a little bit...

I try not to view profiles and stuff, especially people I "might have a crush on" because then I feel like I'm stalking them. Also on SAS, I despise being on the "last 10 visitors".


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

Yes, crushes of girls on here I wish I could be with


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

D11 said:


> That is so cute.
> 
> But honestly, how anyone can develop a crush on the internet beats me. lol


I have a crush on the Internet. It keeps me busy, makes me laughs, entertains me, educates me, etc. I'm in love! :heart


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Logan X said:


> I have a crush on the Internet. It keeps me busy, makes me laughs, entertains me, educates me, etc. I'm in love! :heart


satisfies other needs too :wink


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I have a crush now. :mushy


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Prakas said:


> I try not to view profiles and stuff, especially people I "might have a crush on" because then I feel like I'm stalking them. Also on SAS, I despise being on the "last 10 visitors".


 lol, this is why I like the invisible option =P


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

hahahaha, yeah if it was not for the invisible option I would be farrrr to scared to look at profiles.

sad


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Ospi you little stalker. I have nothing to hide and I am pretty sure lots of people see me pop onto there profile for no reason. When I am super bored. Not just bored. I look at the list of active users and just pick randomly. By the sounds of it I should feel terrible for this shameless act. I feel so dirty. For the 600 odd peoples profiles I have looked at, sorry, it was nothing personal.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

haha it's nothing to feel shameless about at all, I just do it cus I have these silly irrational thoughts about people thinking I am some kind of stalker (which is obviously not the case).


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

lol I didnt even know there was an invisible option.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Aww, ospi. We all know your a stalker dont worry about trying to hide it. The sooner you come to terms with it the sooner you can beat it.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I knew it was there but never used it. I just figured it didnt put you down in the active users list. Didnt realise it made you disappear completely. Even now I know it is there I dont care for it too much. Sorry people I will not hide.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

:evil


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

This thread is so cute


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> lol, this is why I like the invisible option =P


omg, i had no idea there was an invisible option! i'm gonna start using that now


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

PsyKat said:


> This thread is so cute


<3


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

He lives so very far away  But I admire you greatly for your kindness and sense of humour. You're also pretty good-lookin.


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

Sabriella said:


> He lives so very far away  But I admire you greatly for your kindness and sense of humour. You're also pretty good-lookin.


Yes. My "crush" is also pretty far away from me.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Miss Meggie said:


> Yes. My "crush" is also pretty far away from me.


x3. I can't help but adore him though. :love2


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

By 'far away' we're talking about the Pacific Ocean aren't we :lol


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

No. More like 4 states away. So I guess that isn't too bad.


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

mind_games said:


> By 'far away' we're talking about the Pacific Ocean aren't we :lol


*No*.
Maybe.

:blush

There are actually _two_ crushes. One's a *big* crush, and one's a bitty _baby_ crush.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Hug me, it's a trick


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

PsyKat said:


> This thread is so cute


Yup. I have a lot of crushes here. I am keeping them to myself.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Not crushes, but I am drawn to those who are very quiet, weird, and geeky.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Yup. I have a lot of crushes here. I am keeping them to myself.


Pfffffft. We all know it's me so don't lie about it. :b


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Who in their right mind would have a crush on a cute strawberry smelling girl. Oh wait...You're from Aussie so I'm lucky 

I honestly like a lot of the girls here, but to say I have a crush on them, I don't know. Some intimidate me.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Pfffffft. We all know it's me so don't lie about it. :b


:lol

Is it that obvious? Damn.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I have a bunch of crushes on y'all! I could list probably 10 names off the top of my head, but I won't, because I don't want to leave anyone out and hurt anyone's feelings! Yeah, I know, your self-esteem would plummet if you weren't included in Epril's harem. So....


----------



## mazer (Feb 12, 2010)

matty said:


> For the 600 odd peoples profiles I have looked at, sorry, it was nothing personal.


I, however, am _not_ sorry. And it *was* personal.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm guilty of having an e-crush =P, so far away though.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, everybody is so SASsy here.....:lol


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Well, everybody is so SASsy here.....:lol


:lol


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Wuv you.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Steady as she goes on with her life. Does she notice me at all? I feel like I'm breaking. Jesus Christ I'm shaking.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

OK, yes, I did have a crush on someone here - lets admit it. Now then... lets give some clues as to who it is...

1. She hasn't posted in this thread (I'm sure none of you are going to be too disappointed, haha:b)

2.She doesn't live in the UK. 

3. Um... Well...Sorry, but any more clues and it's going to just be too obvious...


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Hadron said:


> OK, yes, I did have a crush on someone here - lets admit it. Now then... lets give some clues as to who it is...
> 
> *1. She hasn't posted in this thread (I'm sure none of you are going to be too disappointed, haha:b)*
> 
> ...


WHAT?! :cry


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> WHAT?! :cry


Oh, come on - I wasn't singling you out here. There are plenty of girls who've posted in this thread as well.:roll (And yes, very pretty ones)

It's not the end of the world - I promise you.:b


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Just 1 e-crush, i have about 10.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Wish I had an E-crush here. That would be fun.


----------



## meowgirl (Aug 24, 2009)

Well, it's just a mini crush.^_^" you are a cool guy I guess who I think is awesome. You also have that cool quiet guy exterior. lol.

Also, somebody else may think I'm talking about them, but I'm not! I was just trying to be friendly. X3 Lol. 

I know everything I said makes absolutely no sense. >w<


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

i have a sas crush on the underpants people


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

^that's just a fetish, not love


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

^ I'll take whatever I can get.


----------



## stars (Nov 20, 2009)

Hadron said:


> Oh, come on - I wasn't singling you out here. There are plenty of girls who've posted in this thread as well.:roll (And yes, very pretty ones)
> 
> It's not the end of the world - I promise you.:b


why do i always read your name as hardon


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

stars said:


> why do i always read your name as hardon


Must be your sas-crush!!! :b


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

There are SAS people who I think would be _fun _to hang with in person if we had opportunity, SA be damned...none thus far are within driving distance (oh joy, living in The Sticks) or I'd be on the road to test my theory out... :squeeze I need a hug, lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:squeeze :lol


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

thanks, mman75--you're such a supportive SASer! :yes


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I have a crush on everyone and everyone has a crush on me.

The End.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Blu said:


> No crushes, but there's two people who (used to) post here that I'd like to meet in person.


ditto


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I love this song.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I don't actually have a crush on anyone here, but a great song is a great song . . .


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

I have to stay the stone cold man, crushes never have a good ending in my story books, what is the dictionary definition of crush anyways?


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

One hint 
He has SA
Hehehe


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Ok, I'll admit...I'm in love with...


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

all of you!!!! :yay :um


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Hahah sash ^ gotta spread the love


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

My crush on here is CWe
Woops thats me!..


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Yiss, I wuvs you all.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Though I may have first confessed my love for you under a significant amount of alcohol and unintended klonopin in a slew of "siu eahb agfisuygdl qwhjs i loooveee youuouUuu!!" don't say you weren't flattered. Pfff. It's okay, that doesn't have to be our first "moment". I promise. Next time I'll just add some colour to my vocabulary, make it interesting yanno. Then it can go in the history books.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

i love that song too laura


----------



## haikupoet (Feb 9, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Though I may have first confessed my love for you under a significant amount of alcohol and unintended klonopin in a slew of "siu eahb agfisuygdl qwhjs i loooveee youuouUuu!!" don't say you weren't flattered. Pfff. It's okay, that doesn't have to be our first "moment". I promise. Next time I'll just add some colour to my vocabulary, make it interesting yanno. Then it can go in the history books.


Funny! I've been the recipient of such a missive, just without the confession of love.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

He knows who he is.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

letitrock said:


> omg, i had no idea there was an invisible option! i'm gonna start using that now


I thought there was an invisible option, but sometimes i want people to see me... :b



Game 7 said:


> I can't lie.
> I..got..hoe's. I got hoe'sssss.
> In different area codes...area codes.
> Hoe's!
> ...


lol


----------



## Ayven (Jan 13, 2010)

Okay, I'll admit it!

I have a tiny girl-crush on leonardess, she writes such insightful posts! 

AND she's rediculously gorgeous!


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


>


Oh my gosh.
Thank you for posting that! It just made my day. I used to listen to Aaron Carter when I was, like, 12 and 13.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

haikupoet said:


> Funny! I've been the recipient of such a missive, just without the confession of love.


Here is a haiku for you, haikupoet:

I'm sure it was great
Love will come your way soon, or
Has it already?

That was strangely difficult.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

millenniumman75 said:


> :fall - I didn't know there were so many!
> 
> Whatever happened to *"would you like to get a cup of coffee with me sometime?"* :doh


That one is still around. It has been used to chat me up and occasionally I have responded.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Ayven said:


> Okay, I'll admit it!
> 
> I have a tiny girl-crush on leonardess, she writes such insightful posts!
> 
> AND she's rediculously gorgeous!


aww, thanks! that made my day. I'm ridiculously high maintenance though, it would never work.
and i mean that in a demanding way, not an expensive way. although there is that too.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I still don't have a crush on anybody here, but FWIW, I did have an erotic dream about an SAS member last night. It kind of came out of left field, though; it wasn't someone I thought I'd been taking much notice of.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

maybe this is the wine talkin again, but I think i may actually have a "crush". It's kind of fun. this is nice. and so are you.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

i dunno if I'd call it a crush. Online crushes never really made much sense to me.

But yeah, theres this one girl who has caught my attention in a big way. 
I think a lot of her.

But I'd rather cut me legs off than name her.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Yes, I like somebody on here. :3


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

Well, I wasn't going to say but now I've plucked up the courage...........

I LOVE ALL OF YOU!!!!!! :boogie:boogie:boogie

terms and conditions apply, the term 'love' refers to both sexes, however, the term 'love' in regards to the males is in a non homoerotic way.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Yes, and she needs to come back! >=(


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I don't think I've had any crushes,besides people live too far away anyway 

But there are some on here that has grabbed my attention.Usually I don't dare to talk to them(sometimes),but I always find them interesting,funny and they make my time being on here worth while.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

leonardess said:


> maybe this is the wine talkin again, but I think i may actually have a "crush". It's kind of fun. this is nice. and so are you.


You shouldn't drink wine and then log into SAS. I've just had three wines and tweedy is :boogie!!!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Tweedy said:


> You shouldn't drink wine and then log into SAS. I've just had three wines and tweedy is :boogie!!!


I lied.

I had no wine.


----------



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)

Ah, glad I found this.

Yup. I've got one.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

leonardess said:


> I lied.
> 
> I had no wine.


Yeah, me neither. :afr

*hic*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

*fart*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

*poot*


woops. guess I better go wipe.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Ayven said:


> Okay, I'll admit it!
> 
> I have a tiny girl-crush on leonardess, she writes such insightful posts!


still like my insightful posts?

hee hee hee.....


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Bloody wild girls around these parts :wife


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Yep i have in a big way


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Bloody wild girls around these parts :wife


 Shush! A Tweedy will tell you the bottle is half empty.. and needs to be finished off!! (What can I say.. I haven't had wine in ages)


----------



## Ayven (Jan 13, 2010)

leonardess said:


> still like my insightful posts?
> 
> hee hee hee.....


LOL

Oh my.. at least you've still got your looks!  *runs*


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Yep and they know who they are..........


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I love people who use size 2 verdana font in black.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Ayven said:


> LOL
> 
> Oh my.. at least you've still got your looks!  *runs*


I thought you wanted me for my mind, I'm more than just a piece of meat. I have feelings too! *wipes away tear*


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

leonardess said:


> I thought you wanted me for my mind, I'm more than just a piece of meat. I have feelings too! *wipes away tear*


Don't worry, I'll have you for your mind :b


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^where ARE you?


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> One hint
> He has SA
> Hehehe


I'm flattered! Love you too


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

leonardess said:


> ^where ARE you?


I'm right over here......

Now I'm over there.......

Now I'm back here again......
:boogie


----------



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)

Eghhhh, he's adorable and witty.


This is kinda sad.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

12 pages of SAS crushes already! There's bound to be a wedding out of all this!!! 

I don't like weddings that much, but I'll turn up for the divorce-party!!!!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh, he probably knows, like I don't hint it enough already. xD


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

I hate you all.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> 12 pages of SAS crushes already! There's bound to be a wedding out of all this!!!
> 
> I don't like weddings that much, but I'll turn up for the divorce-party!!!!


Wasn't this how Daisy and Seamus met?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Tweedy said:


> Wasn't this how Daisy and Seamus met?


haha, it sure was Tweeds. SAS wedding number one on the way...


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> haha, it sure was Tweeds. SAS wedding number one on the way...





Tweedy said:


> Wasn't this how Daisy and Seamus met?


Secret lovers? :yes


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> Secret lovers? :yes


 haha, Holy fook, the travel costs would be a nightmare!


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

^
Not to mention I can't leave the country after the marauding goat at the Chinese nursing home incident.

:yes


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> i dunno if I'd call it a crush. Online crushes never really made much sense to me.
> 
> But yeah, theres this one girl who has caught my attention in a big way.
> I think a lot of her.
> ...


I think it's a good job you didn't name her because a lot of hearts would be broken. Popular with the ladies, ye are! Especially the Irish ones. :b


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> My crush is banned. He is the Pootle to my Flumpbase.




nope, i'm still here


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

i have an sas crush, he has no idea. There also seems to be someone stalking my formspring page :sus


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> Yes, and she needs to come back! >=(


 BUMP:b


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

MindOverMood said:


>


Haha oh lord. I used to dance to that in my old bedroom.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Yup but I do not believe it is mutual. Shame.


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

_I might have one.. He lives far away from me, and I am pretty sure he has a kick *** accent_


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

Cleary said:


> I hate you all.


 i like you now.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

I have a crush on someone whose favorite color is . . . . . red? They also have the letter e or a in their name. I think it's pretty obvious who it is by this point. You might as well reveal yourself. 

However, prepare to pass a number of tests before I accept you. I warn you: the tests will be the most difficult you've ever had to try to complete. For example, in one you must engage in a jello wrestling match with another female of my choosing. And that's just for starters.


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

haha, yeah i think i might, it's kinda funny though, I didn't really expect that 
i don't think this person has a clue! but they are awesome! that's all im gonna say...


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

I captured mine.


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

^well lucky you :yes
actually...i wonder if this guy maybe does know...or maybe that is just my social anxiety...grr! what to do? nothing probably!


----------



## duskyy (Oct 23, 2009)

sara01 said:


> ^well lucky you :yes


Lucky guy!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

tutliputli said:


> I think it's a good job you didn't name her because a lot of hearts would be broken. Popular with the ladies, ye are! Especially the Irish ones. :b


haha, no i seriously doubt that you're right.

Probably just a case of Seamus the leprechaun getting the attention.

but I WOULD like to know who you have an sas crush on Tutli? Jaysus, I'm sure your boyfriend would like to know too!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Ok maybe she does know?


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

He knows =)


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> My crush is banned. He is the Pootle to my Flumpbase.


Is it someone that's temp banned. I totally know who it is. :um


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

thepretender said:


> Lucky guy!


:b


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> Is it someone that's temp banned. I totally know who it is. :um


Oooh I wanna know. Hmm, I'm guessing it's not Julian Rhind-Tutt unless he is secretly a SAS member.... :b


----------



## Tom (Nov 11, 2003)

Cleary said:


> I hate you all.


Absolutely hilarious!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Is it someone that's temp banned. I totally know who it is. :um


Maybe. :teeth



Tweedy said:


> Oooh I wanna know. Hmm, I'm guessing it's not Julian Rhind-Tutt unless he is secretly a SAS member.... :b


If he was it would definitely be him!



Dub16 said:


> haha, no i seriously doubt that you're right.
> 
> Probably just a case of Seamus the leprechaun getting the attention.
> 
> ...


Teehee, it's just a wittle crush!



sda0 said:


> Ok maybe she does know?


Yup, I do.  :b


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Tom said:


> Absolutely hilarious!


OMG, it's the founder of myspace!!


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> OMG, it's the founder of myspace!!


OMG! Tom!


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Yup, I do.  :b


Oh no I've been found out! :b

Also I know who you're talking about :yes


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

D11 said:


> OMG! Tom!


Tom!!!!!!!!!!!!



Dub16 said:


> ...
> You can send all the "huggie" smilies in the world, it never equates to holding a person in your arms.


<insert smiley nodding in sad agreement>


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> Friendship will have to do. I dont do "flings".
> 
> Anyway... It's not like she'd ever have the guts to say anything on here, so it might as well have been Mary poppins.
> 
> ...


If anyone messes about with our Dub, they will have Billy the goat to answer to. :wife


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Tweedy said:


> If anyone messes about with our Dub, they will have Billy the goat to answer to. :wife


hahaha, Aw tweeds mate, you're the best!!! :clap


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

yeah, i think I would be way too shy to every actually admit this to the person. I'm not sure there is a point though. Is there?


----------



## 4realguy (Mar 11, 2010)

^you should let him know if i were him i would want to know, your a pretty girl i am sure he would be flattered to know it would make him feel better, lucky guy


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

4realguy said:


> ^you should let him know if i were him i would want to know, your a pretty girl i am sure he would be flattered to know it would make him feel better, lucky guy


Everyone reveal your crushes en masse! Do it do it do it. I am so curious.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Everyone reveal your crushes en masse! Do it do it do it. I am so curious.


Not gonna happen! :twak


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Everyone reveal your crushes en masse! Do it do it do it. I am so curious.


How about putting down the number of letters in their name? Or first and last letters in their usernames.:yes


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

oh haha, that would make it obvious! this is too funny  I feel like I'm in middle school, hehe


edit: ok...3 - 9 letters haha


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Or you could just _tell _them! Or maybe just tell me. I like being in the know.

If I had a SAS crush I would share it with you all. Really. _Really._


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ get one, and then tell us!!!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

It's me isn't it I knew it all along


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

you all love me every last one of you


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

it's because you're all drunk


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

will you all still respect me in the morning


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Leonardess your quadruple posting attracts me to no end.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I told you all, i'm irresistible


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Lets share my whiskey and lie looking up at the stars under my chinchilla coat.

My darling.


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

haha! yeah leonardess :b

chinchilla coat? sounds like you two are a match made in heaven...im jealous! haha


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

Hahaw!! This is getting very amuuusing.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Pretty confident every member on this forum has a massive crush on Leonardess. 100% confident. I know I do!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

was there ever any question

shower me with your affections my babies


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

leonardess said:


> was there ever any question
> 
> shower me with your affections my babies


I like you. You're funny. ^_____^

*showers with affections*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

mooshing it all over myself *moosh* *moosh* 

I have NOT been drinking.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

mal79 said:


> You're funny. ^_____^


Not really. I'm just silly.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't really have a crush as such, but there are some peopolies on here I'm extremely curious about.


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

leonardess said:


> Not really. I'm just silly.


Well silly is funny, and funny is......fun? Yay for silly! ^__^

Heehee!

As for me, I've haven't had a crush on anyone since......1997 or so. T_T


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

leonardess said:


> I told you all, i'm irresistible


Your SASsiness is off the scale!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

leonardess said:


> I told you all, i'm irresistible


Everyone loves you, mum! Does this automatically apply to your daughter too?


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Everyone loves you, mum! Does this automatically apply to your daughter too?


:yes:yes:yes


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

sda0 said:


> :yes:yes:yes


Woohoo!!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

like mother like daughter. If you're mrs. bitey, what does that make me? Nan gummy?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Grand Mamma McToothworthy?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

What about Mamma Molarsnap?


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

yeah, my crush lives too far away... lol, see then there is no point in telling haha


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

tutliputli said:


> Grand Mamma McToothworthy?


:boogie


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Everyone loves you, mum! Does this automatically apply to your daughter too?


oh you know it!

and her son-in-law?  (now that im a man and everything)


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

What about the granddaughter? :b


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Ha! they're dissin Big Mama Bicuspid!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> What about the granddaughter? :b


goes double for you, little Cutie McCanine.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Pretty confident every member on this forum has a massive crush on Leonardess. 100% confident. I know I do!


*blush*


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Ospi said:


> Pretty confident every member on this forum has a massive crush on Leonardess. 100% confident. I know I do!


Not quite _every _member. Some of us crush on Ospi!


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Amocholes said:


> Not quite _every _member. Some of us crush on Ospi!


:teeth As long as you don't play favourites!! (I heard Ospi gets 51 posts a day:b)


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

umm well i really like this person who has NO IDEA!! i like them it sorta sucks but as long as they are happy thats all that matters.:um


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

whoops:mushy


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Just For Fun


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ ha!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

leonardess said:


> ^ ha!


She deleted her post, which is why it looks like I made a double post >.<


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ I had no idea what it was supposed to be about. I pretended I did. 

ha!


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Funny thing about that irishK I'm sure someone does but is just too shy to tell you. And you're sitting here feeling lonely or whatever it is.
So smile instead =)
--
My crush knows who he is. He also likes to creep my posts... HI NAMELESS MAN I THINK FONDLY OF!!!! ^_^


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm happy to see this thread is alive again.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

strawberries


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

nvm


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm crushing on whomever reads this


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

silentcliche said:


> I'm crushing on whomever reads this


Oh my :blush


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ back off, he's mine!


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Too many to name, but you all have a special place in my heart :boogie


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Had one. She became uninterested and standoffish. Moved on.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

sadfox said:


> :boogiemy crush is any pretty lady who is interested in me:yay


Does her name rhyme with Schmancing Schmara? :yes


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I may have a soft spot for a certain someone

...you're all thinking "it's me!" now aren't you


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

All I can say is, although SA is a terrible thing, it led me to someone pretty bloody amazing. So yeah you could say I have a crush, though that term does not give justice to my true feelings :b.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Ospi said:


> All I can say is, although SA is a terrible thing, it led me to someone pretty bloody amazing. So yeah you could say I have a crush, though that term does not give justice to my true feelings :b.


Oh you. *bats eyelashes & fans self*


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

zookeeper said:


> Oh you. *bats eyelashes & fans self*


He is such a sweetie hey zoo. I am so jealous that ospi crushes on you. :lol Your a lucky man.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Would you all stop being so secretive and just use NAMES already?


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Would you all stop being so secretive and just use NAMES already?


Well I was waiting for you to post, I couldn't remember how to spell your name:um


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Mercurochrome said:


> strawberries


Really!? :blush


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

gay for drealm.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

It's *you*! yeah you know who you are


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

gay for ospi


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Will stay straight for that chick who no longer comes on here and doesn't feel the same way about me and lives in that continent over there and whose album I still ogle at from time to time, but BUT most of all I'll stay straight so that I don't go gay for Nameless.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> Would you all stop being so secretive and just use NAMES already?


Ahhhhhh, okay. I'll put it out there and hopefully I won't feel too foolish: irishK

:hide


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

strawberryjulius said:


> Really!? :blush


Oh, gin. Yes...


----------



## Blondegina (Jun 28, 2010)

Wish I had a crush


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I have a crush on my girlfriend  She hasn't logged on SAS for a long time, though, so guess my crush doesn't count.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

jddetwiler84 said:


> Who is nameless? And don't play mind games with me.


you did not just say that!!??


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I used to have one a while ago. Fortunately it died not too long after I realized how dumb it was.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

Jaiyyson said:


> gay for ospi


goes without saying, really.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

oh you guys *giggles*. haha.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Logan X said:


> I have a crush on my girlfriend  She hasn't logged on SAS for a long time, though, so guess my crush doesn't count.


Met her on here? Or she signed up on SAS after you met?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

MindOverMood said:


> Met her on here? Or she signed up on SAS after you met?


She was active when i met her, but she left the site for good sometime after becoming my girlfriend.


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

Haha, it's funny...i've been off this site for a few months but I still think I have a bit of a crush on the same person...well maybe a couple of guys. yeah definitely...but it's more fun NOT naming them hehe  PLUS...I don't think i've got it in me to name them. I actually wrote down the name then erased it and I'm writing this instead haha :b


----------



## Blondegina (Jun 28, 2010)

You go girl!!!! Keep them guessing! SDA does have my heart!


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

D:


----------



## Blondegina (Jun 28, 2010)

?


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

jddetwiler84 said:


> Well .... I did just say that; however, I'm not sure why you're responding as though I just killed my own pet rat with a hatchet to the neck. :um


I'm not gonna lie, thats kinda creepy. :b


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

irishK said:


> Wow, now this sounds very lame and high schoolish.


no not at all.

There are so many pretty girls on this forum!  If it wasn't for my SA, I would tell her that she's stunning and that I would go out with her in a heartbeat.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i don't remember his username XDD. all i remember is that he's Nordic, or at least i think he is.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^If you're not e-stalking him it's not a real crush.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

kosherpiggy said:


> i don't remember his username XDD ...


Crush grading: F :b


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Blondegina said:


> SDA does have my heart!


:squeeze


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey there are SO many good looking guys on here, and they are all interesting, intelligent, and just great to talk to, great listeners...seriously. It's hard NOT to find a great guy here!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Uh huh. Nobody has mentioned me yet so I have to assume everyone is just too shy.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

sara01 said:


> Hey there are SO many good looking guys on here, and they are all interesting, intelligent, and just great to talk to, great listeners...seriously. It's hard NOT to find a great guy here!


woah youre super hot


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

sara01 said:


> Haha, it's funny...i've been off this site for a few months but I still think I have a bit of a crush on the same person...well maybe a couple of guys. yeah definitely...but it's more fun NOT naming them hehe  PLUS...I don't think i've got it in me to name them. I actually wrote down the name then erased it and I'm writing this instead haha :b


Spill the beans girl!! :b


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

CrashMedicate said:


> I have a crush on a SASer. She forced me to unban myself by threatening to let her vicious rabbits attack me. I'm not going to name names, but it begins with a "t" and rhymes with shmutliputli. Give up? Its tutliputli. I hope I haven't embarrassed said user who shall remain nameless, but I'm sure she already knew this :teeth


:teeth

This made me smile really really big    heeheehee. Um, my crush likes baseball hats and watching videos of drunken hungarians trying to move tree stumps on bicycles. ops :heart


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> :teeth
> 
> This made me smile really really big    heeheehee. Um, my crush likes baseball hats and watching videos of drunken hungarians trying to move tree stumps on bicycles. ops :heart


I think you must have made a mistake typing it out. That doesn't really sound like me at all. It's alright, I forgive you.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

zookeeper said:


> I think you must have made a mistake typing ot out. That doesn't really sound like me at all. It's alright, I forgive you.





irishK said:


> ^
> 
> actually it sounds like me.


:b


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

I have a crush on you SAS people, all of you. :teeth


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I have a crush on that one guy who posts here. You know who I'm talking about. He knows a lot about literature, luggage, and larceny. He may be a woman, but I don't mind.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

Adorkable. She'll never check this thread so i'm safe admitting that.


----------



## Wehttam (Nov 6, 2009)

This crush is dedicated to all the narcissists out there. You already know who you are...


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

There are heaps of incredible females on this site! ...and the majority of them live nowhere near me :teeth.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Who wants to be crushed on and is a female and has a picture? I'll get on with the crushing if you want a relatively stable admirer with ONLY a few unneccessary restraining orders he needs to obey at the moment.... anyways just pm me :yes 

(If you live near Boston or Omaha don't pay attention to the previous message)


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Who wants to be crushed on and is a female and has a picture? I'll get on with the crushing if you want a relatively stable admirer with ONLY a few unneccessary restraining orders he needs to obey at the moment.... anyways just pm me :yes
> 
> (If you live near Boston or Omaha don't pay attention to the previous message)


Wow beta, got two girls on the go at once and looking for a third. Dont know how you do it.

I will always crush on a NE girl


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

matty said:


> Wow beta, got two girls on the go at once and looking for a third. Dont know how you do it.
> 
> I will always crush on a NE girl


I had them on the go until they found out I was stalking them, why is life so unfair to me.....

Also by NE girl, do you mean Night Elf female? Any WOW players in hear, ya'll understand what I mean /highfive and then /lower head in shame


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> I had them on the go until they found out I was stalking them, why is life so unfair to me.....
> 
> Also by NE girl, do you mean Night Elf female? Any WOW players in hear, ya'll understand what I mean /highfive and then /lower head in shame


Nothing wrong with some friendly stalking.. Its not you.. its them. :lol

Umm, yeah thats what I meant. But I will hide it by saying she is from Nebraska.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

matty said:


> Nothing wrong with some friendly stalking.. Its not you.. its them. :lol
> 
> Umm, yeah thats what I meant. But I will hide it by saying she is from Nebraska.


Oh yes, of course I meant Nebraska also ha ha haha..... they have some mighty find womens there, all 12 of em....


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

Maybe. If you feel this is you..it may well be.​


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

Hmm..

Sara01, whatsername75, quiet0lady.

In no particular order.


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

^ I've only seen one of those girls..im sure the other two are just as pretty.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

No you don't.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I have 1. Or 2. Maybe even 5. All of them are far away.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

4realguy said:


> ^you should let him know if i were him i would want to know, your a pretty girl i am sure he would be flattered to know it would make him feel better, lucky guy


Yeah he is one real lucky guy..


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I love all of you. :stu


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^easier to believe since you took down that angry face of yours lol


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I keep seeing this thread and I can't remember if I've already posted in it or if I ended up not doing it even though I was thinking about it (sometimes I have just the worst memory) but either way I'll know for sure I did if I do it now!
I'm not trying to crush on anyone but I do find a good deal of people here interesting so here it goes....
...I changed my mind. I'm wimping out! I wanna put the list here but since some of them already said their crushes (or may have already said their crushes and I just haven't seen it) and it wasn't me I feel like a loser for saying anything! Oh great, I probably just discouraged someone else for putting their crush here...don't listen to me. I don't know what I'm talking about.
I guess what I'm saying is that lots of people here are interesting for different reasons so everyone should have a crush on everyone and we'll just be one big lovey-dovey bunch!


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I have an SAS crush, that's more than just a superficial mysterious crush. If she reads this she'll know I'm talking about her and it won't really matter because we live too far away. But anyways, hopefully she won't care that I unofficially outed her.


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

I dreamt about somebody on here last night. It felt so good, so natural..I and her were on top of the world. I dreamt she only lived 50miles away..yet in reality it's thousands. We were talking baout how cool it was that we lived so close to each other..and how we were going to see each other all the time. I was sitting next to her on a sofa and i had my arm around her..we kept hugging during our conversation because we were so happy and excited about being together.

I was devastated when I woke up and realised none of it was real. Really tore my heart to pieces...im still feeling it now. This is going to take a while to get over.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Join the queue ladies.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

For anyone whose got a crush:

My fav "crush" song...and yeah... I am crushing on David Archuleta
Don't know where he's been...


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

lonelygirl88 said:


> For anyone whose got a crush:
> 
> My fav "crush" song...and yeah... I am crushing on David Archuleta
> Don't know where he's been...


If only David Archuleta posted on SAS.... /blush


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

MichaelWesten said:


> So you had a dream you talked to a girl on a sofa?


Hmm?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> I have an SAS crush, that's more than just a superficial mysterious crush. If she reads this she'll know I'm talking about her and it won't really matter because we live too far away. But anyways, hopefully she won't care that I unofficially outed her.


You DO live too far away. :b


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> You DO live too far away. :b


Ummmmm.... ok now I have 2 SAS crushes! :wink


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

i'm in love with that one with the face.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

fingertips said:


> i'm in love with that one with the face.


omg i think we have the same crush!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Now that would be telling


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

jhanniffy said:


> Now that would be telling


:teeth


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I used to have one


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

What defines a crush? What is it about the person that makes you develop one? Is it a combination of looks and personality, how you connect, is it just because they have a nice avatar?


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

Your looks and your personality..you have it all K. Sorry im in a proper cheeky mood right now lol. I guess I should get back to this drawing ha :b


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

irishK said:


> Are you talking about me? :eek :blush
> 
> You are in a cheeky mood lol.


:kiss:heart

I dont believe you're blushing btw..you are tougher than that. :b


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

irishK said:


> What defines a crush? What is it about the person that makes you develop one? Is it a combination of looks and personality, how you connect, is it just because they have a nice avatar?


What's this talk about "connections" and personality???

Show me a really hot avatar and I'm sold!!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Drella said:


>


Oh my God, Drella's the one for me!!!

(Boy, Mary Hart's looking old.)


----------



## xstrongandsilentx (Jul 17, 2010)

Dang don't have one yet. hmmmm do you need to interact with them to have a crush? Should i just start sniffing around?


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

There was this one guy who was on here, but he's not on here anymore. And he's not a guy anymore.


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

It's only physical, not a crush, but this person is so good looking that she got my attention.


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

Estelle said:


> And he's not a guy anymore.


Pardon me


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

This thread is all sorts of awesome. Everyone's so shy but in a great way - people are twitterpated. :b

To stick to the topic, despite my extremely ridiculous number of posts I haven't actually been posting on SAS long enough to get a feel of the guys around here to outright declare such a thing. I'm pretty sure you're all great though! :yes


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I don't think anyone will be crushing on me any time soon.

/oh woe is me over


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

Deathinmusic said:


> I don't think anyone will be crushing on me any time soon.
> 
> /oh woe is me over


I seriously doubt that! I saw your pictures...and you play guitar...:b, yeah


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Just a tiny one, but I'm sure it'll blow over in a couple of hours


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

At this very second I'm writing silentclichexmind_games slash.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^:teeth


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

EmptyRoom said:


> Just a tiny one, I'm sure it'll blow over in a couple of hours


Thats the danger of fallin in love with a dwarf!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Deathinmusic said:


> I don't think anyone will be crushing on me any time soon.
> 
> /oh woe is me over


Oh whatever! Don't knock yourself. :wife


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I've developed a crush on the most offensive poster on this forum. She may be a guy.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

anymouse said:


> ^ drella is a very lucky girl! i believe she has amassed many a crush on here!!


No, it not her. That'd be incestuous.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

sara01 said:


> I seriously doubt that! I saw your pictures...and you play guitar...:b, yeah





sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Oh whatever! Don't knock yourself. :wife


lol thank you both of you. It's hard not to knock myself when I have gotten so good at it. :teeth


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Mercurochrome said:


> I've developed a crush on the most offensive poster on this forum. She may be a guy.


I am not a guy!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm thinking that strawberrjuliusxevery-woman-on-this-forum-that's-18+ slash will work too.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I have a crush on Matty, I hope you read this buddy. If you do, I just want to say I'd totally be willing to start a bromance with you, but....... I'm not looking for something exclusive, so think long and hard about it (no pun intended, yes I just went way too far there)


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Most of the girls here that I have a crush on live way too far :'(


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> I have a crush on Matty, I hope you read this buddy. If you do, I just want to say I'd totally be willing to start a bromance with you, but....... I'm not looking for something exclusive, so think long and hard about it (no pun intended, yes I just went way too far there)


You'd have to have dark hair and olive skin first. Yes, I know the ladies he likes.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> At this very second I'm writing silentclichexmind_games slash.


Oh you matchmaker, you.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Does it make your uncomfortable or proud that I would totally read it?


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> You'd have to have dark hair and olive skin first. Yes, I know the ladies he likes.


I'm willing to tan, dye my hair and get a sex change just to have a chance with the guy, he's that dashing to me.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> I'm willing to tan, dye my hair and get a sex change just to have a chance with the guy, he's that dashing to me.


Let's go tanning together! It'll be a date thing. Then we'll fight for his love.


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Let's go tanning together! It'll be a date thing. Then we'll fight for his love.


Hmmm...
Can I get in on this too?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I'll fight for Matty BUT I WILL DO IT WITH MY PALE PALE SKIN. I REFUSE TO TAN FOR THE LOVE OF A MAN.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> Let's go tanning together! It'll be a date thing. Then we'll fight for his love.


Sounds good to me, I'll just intimidate and dissuade the crap out of you during our whole tanning session though. Do muscles intimidate you any? Because if they do I'm gonna be hitting the gym asap before we hit the light machine thingies. Also does it bother you if I tan naked, I've never gone before and I'm unaware of the rules? I'm quite the bushy woman....


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> I'll fight for Matty BUT I WILL DO IT WITH MY PALE PALE SKIN. I REFUSE TO TAN FOR THE LOVE OF A MAN.


Damn both of you, can we have a three way cat fight to settle this? I'll bring the jello and the inflatable pool, you two just have to bring yourselves and t-shirts that would do well in a wet t-shirt contest.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Miss Meggie said:


> Hmmm...
> Can I get in on this too?


Ok this is getting out of control, I'm not sure if four people can fit in an inflatable pool..... Matty should know, where is that man?


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> ^Does it make your uncomfortable or proud that I would totally read it?


A little from column A, a little from column B.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Matty should know, where is that man?


We all tried to rip off his clothes at the same time in a lust filled rage and we accidentally killed him.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> We all tried to rip off his clothes at the same time in a lust filled rage and we accidentally killed him.


Ewww, I'm so not interested anymore. How can he be my personal man slave when he is dead.... good going girls...... :dead:whip


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Wow, I only know of one comment about me in this thread and I am pretty sure it has been deleted by now 

Then this, :lol

I am flattered and I guess my likes physically are a little specific, maybe I should edit that. I find all different types of girls attractive, namely a couple of blonds on sas but the dark hair, olive skin combo has been the type of girl I always date. Not by choice, more just natural process, I cant help it. Now I know for a fact you are all pretty ladies, and the one of you which isnt a pretty lady just needs a sex change.



BetaBoy90 said:


> Damn both of you, can we have a three way cat fight to settle this? I'll bring the jello and the inflatable pool, you two just have to bring yourselves and t-shirts that would do well in a wet t-shirt contest.


Now I think beta planned this... just to get a threeway jello wrestle with some wonderful ladies. I think he is the real winner here.

Betaboy... Bromance accepted. However I think it started long ago. :wink


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

matty said:


> Wow, I only know of one comment about me in this thread and I am pretty sure it has been deleted by now
> 
> Then this, :lol
> 
> ...


I know we had an unofficial Bromance going on dude, but I wanted to make it known around the forum!!! Also I don't like exclusiveness, just a heads up (I didn't meant the heads up part as a sexual innuendo, but if you take it that way it's cool)


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Since when do I need a sex change?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sheesh did I ever miss something.
As a moderator, I don't know what to do about this thread. :lol


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Tell us your crushes, obviously.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Meh, I am here for friendship. :wink :wink 
I am a gentleman above being a moderator. But, there are a couple of ladeez here. 
*yeah, I can edit this post later. In fact, I shall mark it for future editing.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> I know we had an unofficial Bromance going on dude, but I wanted to make it known around the forum!!! Also I don't like exclusiveness, just a heads up (I didn't meant the heads up part as a sexual innuendo, but if you take it that way it's cool)


Suspect :lol 
I am not the bromance exclusive guy either. This may just work.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Since when do I need a sex change?


Haha, yep, I so meant you.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Who else is there? :b


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Betagirl90


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

matty said:


> Betagirl90


Oh man, I'd so be into Betagirl90 if someone made that username!

Oh wait..... you meant me...... yeah I could see that:sus


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I think, maybe, I might now. Possibly...:love2


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

MichaelWesten said:


> It's okay. I know it's me.


Oh definitely you and 15 other people at least. :yes And I do this crushing knowing that if I really got to know half of you I probably wouldn't seriously like you and that's OK with me haha.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Oh, why'd I have to be the thread-killer on this _particular _thread, huh? Yeah I'll acknowledge it...someone please start talking about their SAS crush. I don't wanna be the thread-killer.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

This space for rent.

PM me for rates.


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

I dont think I have one anymore. There are many many pretty looking girls on this site that I do notice..but I think that's about as far as it goes now. Im learning not to be so soft lol


----------



## nonamecomestomind (Aug 12, 2010)

Awww this is a sweet thread. I am struggling with a crush on another forum, unrequited crushes are soo meh! LOL


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I had a crush once. I got jealous and weird over them being nice/friendly to others so I thought it was better for my health to forget about it.

There's my honesty for today.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am still stuck on the line "I refuse to tan for the love of a man" - that sounds like a line of a rap song. :lol.
I am tan, but I go out to my "beach". I stay within the rules :troll. Da ladeeeez likemen who look healthy.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

^ MM75 you still haven't confessed to anything! Out with it!!!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

She loves me...she loves me not....she loves me... she loves me not... she loves...


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

millenniumman75 said:


> I am still stuck on the line "I refuse to tan for the love of a man" - that sounds like a line of a rap song. :lol.


Is it this one?


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

My crush on the mystery girl never left, and never will.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Canada is pretty smokin. I can't wait until she and Matty meet.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

None. Good thing too, because I don't really pay attention to the male/female box. I'd run the risk of inventing a new kind of awkward.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Canada is pretty smokin. I can't wait until she and Matty meet.


haha perfectionist, Well I agree she is smokin but will Canada keep me warm at night.. all year round? Will she snuggle on the couch at night and keep me company? Hmm, I just dont know if Canada can offer the world to me.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

None so far.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Only selfish jerky dudes on SAS get crushed on. IT'S THE TRUTH.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Only selfish jerky dudes on SAS get crushed on. IT'S THE TRUTH.


So who are you crushing on sis?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

matty said:


> So who are you crushing on sis?


There aren't any who fit my alpha-male loving critea. Too many Nice Guys™ and MRAs.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> There aren't any who fit my alpha-male loving critea. Too many Nice Guys™ and MRAs.


I saw your list Berry! Does this look familiar:

1. Dub16
2. matty
3. Dub16
4. matty
5. Dub16 AND matty, sandwich
6. that weird fella who looks like moe


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> I saw your list Berry! Does this look familiar:
> 
> 1. Dub16
> 2. matty
> ...


Never seen that one before. I always thought it was fairly obvious, clearly I need to pick on them more than I usually do.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Strawberry Julies, I'm alpha, so quit denying my advances, one day you will fall for me!!!


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> Only selfish jerky dudes on SAS get crushed on. IT'S THE TRUTH.


Not true :yes I know my crush isn't selfish or jerky at all! hehe


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Only selfish jerky dudes on SAS get crushed on. IT'S THE TRUTH.


I'm a believer.


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

ktbare said:


> I'm a believer.


 Why? :stu


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

So to get someone to have a crush on me here, I have to be a jerk? 
But...that's the same as real life.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ Naw, you don't.


----------



## gonewiththewind (Aug 18, 2010)

sara01 said:


> Why? :stu


She bought all the lies those Nice Guys™ like to spread around, apparently.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

gonewiththewind said:


> She bought all the lies those Nice Guys™ like to spread around, apparently.


Hear hear.:yes


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Sarcasm is a loss on some of you.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I wasn't being sarcastic if you were referring to me...

EDIT: I think you may have referred to your own post.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Yeah, my own post. Sigh. As if I was actually being serious. /facepalm.


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

gonewiththewind said:


> She bought all the lies those Nice Guys™ like to spread around, apparently.


haha, not true. So maybe I should try to be a jerk, or ***** as one may call it for the female, and I shall receive many relationship requests immediately. Well...it is worth a try? Yes...I do think so then.

Suck it all you %[email protected]!!! You @#$%^ on $^$#@@ *********!!!!

Ok...now all I have to do is sit back and wait for the 'right one' to be attracted to me due to my insensitive language and lack of empathy! I will report back with results!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

pffft, has Berry broken another thread??? :yes :b


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I have indeed, Dub.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

sara01 said:


> haha, not true. So maybe I should try to be a jerk, or ***** as one may call it for the female, and I shall receive many relationship requests immediately. Well...it is worth a try? Yes...I do think so then.
> 
> Suck it all you %[email protected]!!! You @#$%^ on $^$#@@ *********!!!!
> 
> Ok...now all I have to do is sit back and wait for the 'right one' to be attracted to me due to my insensitive language and lack of empathy! I will report back with results!


:mushy:blush:b


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

sara01 said:


> haha, not true. So maybe I should try to be a jerk, or ***** as one may call it for the female, and I shall receive many relationship requests immediately. Well...it is worth a try? Yes...I do think so then.
> 
> Suck it all you %[email protected]!!! You @#$%^ on $^$#@@ *********!!!!
> 
> Ok...now all I have to do is sit back and wait for the 'right one' to be attracted to me due to my insensitive language and lack of empathy! I will report back with results!


Would you like to go on a date with me? :haha


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I have about 10 SAS crushes, probably more, if you want to test your luck feel free to PM me, and Matty, you are one of the said 10 crushes!!!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Whoa! This thread has gotten kinda serious, don't ya think?

Hmmmm let's see...crushes...uhmmmm...


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

Don't flatter yourself Jason, my post had nothing to do with you.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Sara you have two bites already. Point taken.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

:roll *sighs


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

Its quite obvious your post was pointed at me.


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

All people have to do is read your history or my wall and put two and two together.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

gonewiththewind said:


> She bought all the lies those Nice Guys™ like to spread around, apparently.


G'day m8


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Mods just go ahead and lock this thread before it whirls into chaos.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Jaiyyson said:


> Mods just go ahead and lock this thread before it whirls into chaos.


 This used to be a nice thread. It was just for fun. "sigh"


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Dirty Laundry never sounded so interesting!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I apologise. But another can be made.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Jaiyyson said:


> I apologise. But another can be made.


Yes, it can. IrishK seemed happy that this one has lasted so long, though. Oh well.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

man, i sorta liked this thread. oh well.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Dirty Laundry never sounded so interesting!


BetaBoy!! *reproachful gazes*


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

Sorry if I ruined the thread .


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm going to pack up my **** and move to hollywood. :lol


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah Soap Opera is my calling for sure..


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

ktbare said:


> Sorry if I ruined the thread .


Oh, it's just this thread took a serious turn for some reason. It's not all you, k? Perhaps it can be salvaged. Just need some crushy posters and were good to go. I'd post, but I have SA. He he.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Jaiyyson said:


> I'm going to pack up my **** and move to hollywood. :lol







The City of Angels is your home brotha!!! :b


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

rawrboy64 said:


> man, i sorta liked this thread. oh well.


Rawrboy64, how about you? Got any crushes?

Now THAT'S not personal!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

BetaBoy90 said:


> The City of Angels is your home brotha!!! :b


Man, did I tell you I was reading Anthony Keidis' autobiography right now?! Top quality stuff, though I am a little skeptical when it comes to his crazy acid trips which he claims to have had at a mere age of 13.. :um Uhhhhhhhh


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I think I know exactly what irishk was trying to do with this thread :wife

:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Jaiyyson said:


> I think I know exactly what irishk was trying to do with this thread :wife
> 
> :lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol


Okay, I'm slow. What? Ha ha.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Okay, I'm slow. What? Ha ha.


I was just joking, I mean, how would she know the thread would take such a turn? Anyways, HORRIBLE joke.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Jaiyyson said:


> I was just joking, I mean, how would she know the thread would take such a turn? Anyways, HORRIBLE joke.


Blondie says ohhhhhhh. Okay then.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Crazy idea, how about we just clean it up ourselves. This thread has been going for 25 good pages, do it for K  please


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> I have about 10 SAS crushes, probably more, if you want to test your luck feel free to PM me, and Matty, you are one of the said 10 crushes!!!


Thanks bro, :blush happy 2000 which you are just about to post.. you can catch me on msn :wink


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

matty said:


> Crazy idea, how about we just clean it up ourselves. This thread has been going for 25 good pages, do it for K  please


No noob, I'm in chat btw Matty


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Jaiyyson said:


> Man, did I tell you I was reading Anthony Keidis' autobiography right now?! Top quality stuff, though I am a little skeptical when it comes to his crazy acid trips which he claims to have had at a mere age of 13.. :um Uhhhhhhhh


Heh acid trips at 13, what a crazy mofo. I could definitely believe flea having acid trips by age 1, he's one out there dude!


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

matty said:


> Thanks bro, :blush happy 2000 which you are just about to post.. you can catch me on msn :wink


Oh thx mate, you're my #1 crush!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Are you camp man? Now I be the blondie. :b


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Jaiyyson said:


> Are you camp man? Now I be the blondie. :b


Camp, sure I had to look it up, but why not it sounds lovely....


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Rawrboy64, how about you? Got any crushes?
> 
> Now THAT'S not personal!


haha of course i do :teeth


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Ahhahaa!


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

No crushes here, I think you're all evil


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Many, but there are 2 that stand out Now this will be 14th post in this thread:sus


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Pretty cute this thread is still going, bromances and all.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Whilst there are still two lonely people posting on SAS, comforting each other in the painfully flourescent light of their laptops, this thread will not die.



MindOverMood said:


> Many, but there are 2 that stand out Now this will be 14th post in this thread:sus


If you have already made 14 non committal posts just cave and TELL US already!


----------



## velvet1 (Aug 11, 2010)

Yes, unfortunately...


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Whilst there are still two lonely people posting on SAS, comforting each other in the painfully flourescent light of their laptops, this thread will not die.
> 
> If you have already made 14 non committal posts just cave and TELL US already!


That is so beautiful


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I already got him


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

*waiting for my name to come up*

Beta?? EH??


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Emptyheart said:


> I already got him


Tell us more...


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Tell us more...


I'll let your imagination do it's job


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't have one. You are all doormats.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

:um I see that the "him" in "I already got him" slipped from your mind lol.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

You said to use my imagination! And I did.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Lol my mistake.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

What's disturbing about this is that I have the most posts in this thread. Hmmph.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Leary88 said:


> *waiting for my name to come up*
> 
> Beta?? EH??


What about me, you want to make it official now or sumtin?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> What about me, you want to make it official now or sumtin?


What?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

my crush keeps getting crush-ier


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

I already got her


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

MindOverMood said:


> Many, but there are 2 that stand out Now this will be 14th post in this thread:sus


Am I one of them? :3


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

my sas crush's name starts with a J.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

LOL michael nope 

You forgot the fact it could be their real name or their username


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Its MichaelWesten.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

This saser seems like an amazing person.
I admire him, but I'm sure he has plenty of admirers.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

For some reason I found these vids appropriate for this thread x)


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Cleary said:


> Am I one of them? :3


*Seals lips and throws away the key* =X


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I am trying to stay crush free and uncrushed. I wish you all the best with your crushing.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

matty said:


> I am trying to stay crush free and uncrushed. I wish you all the best with your crushing.


Somehow I think your ability to stay uncrushed is in vain lol.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

I think it's weird to have a crush on some one you've never seen in person! But, alright. Some people I have no idea what they look like, or if they are at all what they are like in person as online.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^now that I think about it, it is pretty weird LOL. I think this is very much a phenomenon created and spreaded by the internet. having SA makes a internet crush even more desirable because the lack of actual human contact.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I dunno. You get a sense of a persons personality online. Maybe you get to talkin'. :stu

As for me. No, I don't have an SAS crush. Hmm hmm hmm hmm hmmmmmm. :um 

:b


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

^ Woman of my dreams.

Baby come to me.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

meepie said:


> ^ Woman of my dreams.
> 
> Baby come to me.


:lol 

PS- Your avatar is creepy.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> I dunno. You get a sense of a persons personality online. Maybe you get to talkin'. :stu


i know, but online personalities don't really equate to actually having the person there you know? for example what seems like a nice, kind, caring person online might be a creepy jerk in real life... it's really easy to hide one's true self beheind a computer. personally, i don't think i would have a very lasting relationship with someone if i never get to see them in person. just a crush would suffice...


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

^ yeah, crush.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm a jerk in real life.

Oh wait.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

wait for what?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The only crush I'm gettin' is the soda.


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

opcorn


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

foodie said:


> opcorn


:lol


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm crushin' on you, you sexy devil.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> The only crush I'm gettin' is the soda.


So... you like sda0? :b


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

silentcliche said:


> I'm crushin' on you, you sexy devil.


moi? :b


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

^ Of course. Keep it in the family, that's what I say :3


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

funny, i say the same thing :teeth


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Yes yes yes silentclichexrawrboy would be so so awesome.

Or I can keep my perversions to myself or something.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

oh do share :teeth


----------



## Scottman200 (Feb 29, 2008)

I crush the dreams of my adversaries!


----------



## velvet1 (Aug 11, 2010)

OregonMommy said:


> I think it's weird to have a crush on some one you've never seen in person! But, alright. Some people I have no idea what they look like, or if they are at all what they are like in person as online.


Well at least pictures give an idea :idea.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I've been falling in love with this song lately:


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I know it's me Dub, don't lie.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Dub16 said:


> Where did ya get that post from oregonmommy from?
> 
> i read through the last 2 pages and either missed it or its from a while back.
> Either way, shes right.
> ...


im pretty sure i said that, i'm a guy btw. you've got a point man. meeting in real life is hard though especially with people with SA and especially with people living miles and miles away from each other. you're definitely right though, it is definitely possible and i'm sure it happens all the time  from what i hear long distance relationships are really hard. then again, what do i know? i've never had one and i don't have friends (with what little i've had) that have had one either.


----------



## velvet1 (Aug 11, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> But yeah, shes right when she says that you need ta meet ta make it real. Course ya do.


Well of course you got to meet for it to be real. If it works great, if not than oh well at least both tried. I would just think that for someone who has SA it would be easier than meeting someone in real life of the bat. It all depends, its like gambling. You hear people have had bad luck with it and others not so much.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Less discussion about serious things and MORE CRUSHING!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

My crush posted on this page!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> Less discussion about serious things and MORE CRUSHING!


Agreed :yes


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

rawrboy i love that song, i wish someone would sing it to me!


----------



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

Since the guy that I have a crush on probably won't see this I can speak openly. First off I really don't want to say his name, but if I could tell him anything I would say. 1. That I appreciate how sweet he always was to me, how he made me feel good about myself for the first time ever, & that if I could have done things diffrently I would have told him how much he really means to me. I really don't have a crush on anyone from this forum, I haven't really been here long enough.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I would swim across the the chilling and turbulent waters of the Atlantic, covered in chum and wearing a seal costume, just to get a whiff of your flatulence. I have a feeling you'd dig that.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey! what's been going on here? who's crushing on who lately? what's the buzz? the dirt?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm totally crushed out


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Mercurochrome said:


> I'm totally crushed out


Oh lemme transfer all of my crush quota to you.

---


leonardess said:


> Hey! what's been going on here? who's crushing on who lately? what's the buzz? the dirt?


I crushed a snail while I was walking the other day. I'm usually so careful to protect myself from crushes but this one just ... happened. I just had too much love for snaily to bear.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

As I recall, SAS Crush is a pinball game for TG-16. Correct me if I am mistaken.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

My crush issss.....


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

It's not really a crush since said person knows, I promised this person I would not say there name, they also have a crush on me, said person and I grew very close and before I knew it I was feeling, I hope said person sees this then she can see that were not alone here in our feelings for each other and other people are waiting to say what we already have said and felt. Said person has even called me on the phone, I want her to know that when I lay my head down to sleep I see us I see her and I and a life I want her to know that she made me the luckiest guy in the world. She knows how I feel about her she just needs a thread like this to remind her just how much I cherish and appreciated her she is an emerald angel of beauty across the recess of time, a songbird of joy, L.T. no matter where I am no matter what comes. 

Remember Another day another closing door
what good are dreams when they tumble to
the floor sometimes I wonder will it always
be that way I've had my ups and downs
and I'm sure there here to stay come what
may 

yes come what may beautiful for both you and I.

P.S. Promise me that you won't let those mountain goats attack me hehe, ha ha I can't believe I actually thought we had to climb the mountain silly. Well she already sees how I feel all the time in my signature.


----------



## DyingInTheOutside (Sep 26, 2010)

Ironpain said:


> It's not really a crush since said person knows, I promised this person I would not say there name, they also have a crush on me, said person and I grew very close and before I knew it I was feeling, I hope said person sees this then she can see that were not alone here in our feelings for each other and other people are waiting to say what we already have said and felt. Said person has even called me on the phone, I want her to know that when I lay my head down to sleep I see us I see her and I and a life I want her to know that she made me the luckiest guy in the world. She knows how I feel about her she just needs a thread like this to remind her just how much I cherish and appreciated her she is an emerald angel of beauty across the recess of time, a songbird of joy, L.T. no matter where I am no matter what comes.
> 
> Remember Another day another closing door
> what good are dreams when they tumble to
> ...


Good for you, you sound really super happy


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Ironpain said:


> It's not really a crush since said person knows, .......


that was really touching and very sweet.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Ironpain, that's awesome. I wish the two of you muchos happiness.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I have had a couple of crushes on gals here. One of them I hang out with quite a lot now and there are other crushes but they all live abroad 

I did have quite the infatuation with one girl but thought better of it considering she lived on the opposite end of the globe. Meh.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

rawrboy64 said:


> My crush issss.....


.....You!


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

*ahem*

[Insert name here], you have a nice body, and if you'd like to see me in a costume, you have only ask to ask.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

star-crossed lovers



Two people who care immensely for each other but due to their circumstances cannot be together.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Duke of Prunes said:


> *ahem*
> 
> [Insert name here], you have a nice body, and if you'd like to see me in a costume, you have only ask to ask.


Please dress as a pregnant hawaiian lady.


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

*sigh*


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

nightrain said:


> Alien Crush?


You win a Turbo Booster! As for real SAS crushes, yes, there may be some. :|


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

mine hasnt changed


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

caflme said:


> star-crossed lovers
> 
> 
> 
> Two people who care immensely for each other but due to their circumstances cannot be together.


So true


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Come on, get crushing people. I want to be the best man at an awkward sas wedding someday. It's never going to happen at this rate.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Come on people. Names now. Get going.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I was crushed by my bro. He just up and banned himself. Bromance over. Feel my pain, but there is someone which resembles him. In almost every way but I just feel I am trying to relive the bromance with another sas member. It feels wrong. Where are your betaboy. If only I could contact you somehow. 

on a more serious note, there are some amazing girls here which are very crush worthy.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

It's more than a crush. She knows who she is & how I feel.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I wish I had a SAS crush.


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Mercurochrome said:


> I wish I had a SAS crush.


Me too.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Batgirl said:


> Me too.


I for one enjoy these crush free and uncrushed days.


----------



## vulgarman (Jul 4, 2010)

Stop being a lesbian!
That's my message.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Please someone allow me to have a SAS crush on you.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Crush crush give me yayo


----------



## centrigal06 (Jun 21, 2006)

Mercurochrome said:


> Please someone allow me to have a SAS crush on you.


matty looks like he might be free for a bromance


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

To You. YOU ARE SO GOOD LOOKING!


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

Crush wouldn't be the right word.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Mercurochrome said:


> I wish I had a SAS crush.


Ditto.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I know the image of lonelyjew in a suit is comin to bed with me tonight. Although the suit won't be on him long ladies am I rite? 

Mmmm.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Perfectionist said:


> I know the image of lonelyjew in a suit is comin to bed with me tonight. Although the suit won't be on him long ladies am I rite?


Maybe. I don't know. Yes.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

I have just ordered me hat fer the weddin between "I'm Weird" and "laura". 

Its gonna happen, yee heard it here first!!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:blush


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Dub16 <3


----------



## superfreakazoid (Jun 16, 2010)

HardRock said:


> Dub16 <3


I dont blame you :lol


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I have a couple... ops


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

mrbojangles said:


> I don't really crush on people here anymore. It's pretty much useless, and it never leads to anything good..


There are a lot of couples who met on here mate. A LOT more than ya'd think!
None of 'em have got married yet though (as far as I know). I cant wait fer an SAS weddin. I'm gonna bring seamus the leprechaun and dress in a dark green suit and buy everyone crates of Guinness! 

(i bet nobody invites me now, sniff, poor Dub)


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I remember when mrbojangles had sexy parties.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

I got me some crushes


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

And for some reason I still have the highest number of posts in this thread and I'm TAKEN. *rolls eyes*


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> And for some reason I still have the highest number of posts in this thread and I'm TAKEN. *rolls eyes*


Meh, a crush is innocent. Love is a whole different story. But I have a lot of crushes. I am a weak, sad, pathetic little man.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

superfreakazoid said:


> I dont blame you :lol


haha, it must 'ave been a typo, he meant ta say "strawberryjulius"


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I've only had one "crush." This thread just gives me warm fuzzies.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> I've only had one "crush." This thread just gives me warm fuzzies.


Baby ducks give me warm fuzzies.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> I've only had one "crush." This thread just gives me *warm fuzzies*.


Lucky you. My fuzzies are freezin today! Stupid cheap fuzzy-muffs dont work


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Dub16 :mushy










:banana

:nw


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^^ :blush:blush:blush Right, Aye, I think I might have just developed a problem with blushing! Its all your fault missy!  

:boogie


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> There are a lot of couples who met on here mate. A LOT more than ya'd think!


I know, and it's awesome to see that, but I was talking about me personally.



strawberryjulius said:


> I remember when mrbojangles had sexy parties.


Haha, I can't believe you remember that


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I have a crush on Dubs new avatar. But I know I'm not the only one.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

cans, with my foot


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

rawrguy said:


> cans, with my foot


You'd have a lot more fun crushing air-filled juice boxes.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

mmm no i think cans are more fun


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

whatshername  ....how YOU doin?!


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

She has a ladybug pet pillow, and a pet volcano. :yes


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Tangerine is a stone cold fox.

And Dub16 is actually a hobbit in real life fyi, hairy wee feet and all!:b


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

ImWeird said:


> She has a ladybug pet pillow, and a pet volcano. :yes


 He knows a certain Mr. Bumble, and shares Mt. Weirdlaura024 with me.


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

hmm.... yes.:hide lol, these smilies are awesome.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

_I have a crush and I'm not telling.

I have a crush and I'm not telling because that person already knows._

CTRL+C and CTRL+V 653 times.

(I'm ****ing grouchy today...)


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


> He knows a certain Mr. Bumble, and shares Mt. Weirdlaura024 with me.


Hey I know this Mr. Bumble!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

ImWeird said:


> Hey I know this Mr. Bumble!


Hm. Then you might be on to something here.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


> Hm. Then you might be on to something here.


I think I just might be.  What can I say? I'm a genius, it just came to me.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

ImWeird said:


> I think I just might be.  What can I say? I'm a genius, it just came to me.


Yes you are. And I think we've made it obvious to everyone on this thread hehe. :high5


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Pretty much. :squeeze


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

How you doin'. :b


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Troo wuv is blossiming in here. Wont say between who though.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I see it.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> Troo wuv is blossiming in here. Wont say between who though.


They've gone a wee bit quiet now though. That weddin better be still on!
Otherwise I'm doon 200 lids on me hat and green suit!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

SAS wedding SAS wedding SAS wedding! ! ! I WANT TO BE THE FLOWER GIRL!!!


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

More matin and less comtemplatin, go go anxious lovin!!!


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> Troo wuv is blossiming in here. Wont say between who though.












Twoo wuv is what brings us togeva today.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

^What are you into?? Two dudes in the nude with food while being rude and crude? Double-teaming later by the refrigerator or pantry, do you that might be what you fancy? Is that the kinda thing that you think you might be into??


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I have a massive crush on HAMPSTER.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I still have the same crush as I did last year :rain


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Still the same two girls.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Sharsies?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> Still the same two girls.





Perfectionist said:


> ^Sharsies?


Rachel Bilson aaaaaaaaaaaand Natalie Portman?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

It's not a secret anymore:b


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Heh, sowwy. Seriously, sharesies!


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Since I'm surely certain that most people here have a crush on me, I think it's easier to list the people who don't have a crush on me so I'll know of whom not to subject to my sexual advances. 

And a hearty rawr to all my crushes


----------



## orchdorch925 (Aug 26, 2010)

:sighThere's this one guy that I have a total crush on. I told him, but sadly he lives in a different state. I really really like him cuz he's a cool guy and I enjoy talking to him. It just isn't possible for us to start a relationship. But if he moves here or I move there (which isn't gunna happen- I'm a total pansy for cold), then maybe.:?


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

move there...you get used to the cold


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I have let my crush very well known that it is so - he has let me very well known that I am jailbate :sigh ....


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Anyone that reads this can crush on me, I'm fine with that  
Any takers??
.... I'll pay you!


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

Stilla said:


> Anyone that reads this can crush on me, I'm fine with that
> Any takers??
> .... I'll pay you!


Hey what happened to Elmo? I was just starting to develop feelings and now he's gone. Actually forget about him, who's the new girl? She's kinda hot.:b


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

need2bnormal said:


> I have let my crush very well known that it is so - he has let me very well known that I am jailbate :sigh ....


Not in Alabama!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Age of consent is 16 here in Canada.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

who wants to be my valentine?


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Stilla said:


> Anyone that reads this can crush on me, I'm fine with that
> Any takers??
> .... I'll pay you!


 pick me!


----------



## Blujay13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hmm...I can't believe I'm doing this . This is for someone I like irl but it will absolutely never happen .

I like his ruffley dirty blond hair. I like him being short, I think it's cute. His personality is amazing and thoughtful. His voice is soothing and calm. I love his laugh.

I could go on but this is already uncomfortable .


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh I think I've already posted the user in this thread already, but I just wanted to remind them on Valentine's day that they'll always be on my mind.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

I got a secret love, secret love baby:heart


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

I'll be your valentine, Kennie:heart


----------



## KariKamiya (Feb 7, 2011)

Not yet!


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Psychedelic Breakfast said:


> Oh I think I've already posted the user in this thread already, but I just wanted to remind them on Valentine's day that they'll always be on my mind.


:mushy


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Go to the first page and find out, IK.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

made you look again.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

leonardess said:


> made you look again.


lol


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^hee hee. cute pup in your adorable picture!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

not that that's my crush or anything.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

I haz SAS crush :tiptoe


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Skipped past crush to full blown obsession... but I'm in treatment for it :eyes


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

leonardess said:


> ^hee hee. cute pup in your adorable picture!


Heehee you can have a crush on Simba if you like!


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

:um I can't believe I am posting this ...


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Awww so cute needs lol


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Hmm, what'll it be today? Pretending I don't have any crushes to come off as independent? Writing about a joke crush I have with another member to deflect the insecurity I have? Writing a really vague message to my crush in the hope that they might recognise it? Or actually mention something open-ended about who it is, and come off as a creep.

Like a kid in a candy shop.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

kiirby said:


> Hmm, what'll it be today? Pretending I don't have any crushes to come off as independent? Writing about a joke crush I have with another member to deflect the insecurity I have? Writing a really vague message to my crush in the hope that they might recognise it? Or actually mention something open-ended about who it is, and come off as a creep.
> 
> Like a kid in a candy shop.


You could always be sharply cynical and post nothing but a list of the cliches that this thread comprises.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

:roll

I think my crush has a crush on someone else .. :sigh


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

need2bnormal said:


> :roll
> 
> I think my crush has a crush on someone else .. :sigh


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

you forgot the shall I post a general claim of crush to entire forum as a cry for attention? this is my usual patheticism of choice, and I heartily recommend it.



kiirby said:


> Hmm, what'll it be today? Pretending I don't have any crushes to come off as independent? Writing about a joke crush I have with another member to deflect the insecurity I have? Writing a really vague message to my crush in the hope that they might recognise it? Or actually mention something open-ended about who it is, and come off as a creep.
> 
> Like a kid in a candy shop.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I love you all but alas I am only one woman and i have my limits.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I hate you all.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Cheesecake said:


> I hate you all.


Haters gonna hate.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Cheesecake said:


> I hate you all.


no problem, I got the big love even for those who hate.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

If anyone wants to have a crush on me...their more then welcome to :b lol


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)

ozkr said:


>


:spit


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

So does ozkr win this thread?


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I am very available:haha


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I no longer have a crush on her.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> If anyone wants to have a crush on me...their more then welcome to :b lol


I still think you're a cutie :heart ... :hide

My real life kind-of crush lives in New Zealand, so I doubt I'll ever see him again. :mushy

Of course no one would ever crush on me so there would be no point either way. :cry

P.S. I hate Valentine's Day. :sigh


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

> I still think you're a cutie :heart ... :hide


Aww  :blush I have to go back to hiding to :hide


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

kiirby said:


> Crush crush give me yayo


lol Listening to that song right now.


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

It might be a little obvious to her but she hasn't mentioned anything so maybe she really doesn't know. :um
Either way we live too far apart from each other plus she's way too good for me. :teeth


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I wish I had one--it would take my mind off someone else. :sigh


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Always will, since it is Valentines Day I will say it is still there. Doubt I will speak to you in any form today but Happy Valentines Day, in case you find this.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh hell, what's going on here.. I had a dream about a certain someone from here this morning.... THAT might've been a first.

What are you doing invading my mind like that!


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't have one )':


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Let's see. I have a crush on you, and you, and you, and mmm oh yeah and you, and the three of you. I have lots.  Pends on what you mean by crush though.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

Ospi said:


> I see it.


I have a major crush on Ospi and his LIttle Red Racing CAr :b:heart:heart

Ospi is very supportive and seems like an awesome guy

Love Ya heaps Ospi:kiss:kiss :hug:hug
View attachment 8119


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

matty said:


> Always will, since it is Valentines Day I will say it is still there. Doubt I will speak to you in any form today but Happy Valentines Day, in case you find this.


Woah.... can't believe I missed this. Sorry for not responding to it sooner bro, I'll never forget you:no


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Woah.... can't believe I missed this. Sorry for not responding to it sooner bro, I'll never forget you:no


:rofl

Where's Mally boy?? Yoohoo Mally my man!!


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

need2bnormal said:


> I hate you all.


:cry


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

that girl....with the hair!


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

If anyone wants to crush on fat, ugly, me...I'd be willing to accept it. Don't all line up at once!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

dontworrybehappy said:


> Ihacoaegittoh.
> 
> Bet no one can decode that :b


I have a crush on...


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Wow, that's pretty good StevenGlansberg. I wouldn't have been able to get that far.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Secret.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I have a crush.....




.......
..
.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> Ihacoaegittoh.
> 
> Bet no one can decode that :b






Cheesecake said:


> Wow, that's pretty good StevenGlansberg. I wouldn't have been able to get that far.


:rofl

"I got a lot to say to you
Yeah, I got a lot to say
I noticed your eyes are always glued to me
You're keeping them here
And it makes no sense at all

They taped over your mouth
Scribbled out the truth with their lies
Your little spies

Crush
Crush
Crush
Crush, crush
(Two, three, four!)

Nothing compares to
A quiet evening alone
Just the one
Two of us
Who's counting on
That never happened
I guess I'm dreaming again

Let's be more than this"









Love that song.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

ImWeird said:


> Secret.


Fess up. :b


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


> Fess up. :b


I'm shy.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

ImWeird said:


> I'm shy.


We're all shy. Duh.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


> We're all shy. Duh.


Wow, that's rad; high fives for everyone because we're shy. If I told you I'd have to kill ya.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

I have a crush on a pretty pistol. Should I tell her that I feel this way?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

ImWeird said:


> Wow, that's rad; high fives for everyone because we're shy. If I told you I'd have to kill ya.


High fives are so last season. Gimme a high four! 

I have a crush on you!


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

ozkr said:


> I have a crush on a pretty pistol. Should I tell her that I feel this way?


Tell her.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


> High fives are so last season. Gimme a high four!
> 
> I have a crush on you!


High four?! Man... It just doesn't feel the same. We'll figure something out. 
I have a crush on you too, omg. In fact, it may even be more than a crush. I could go as far as saying, I love you.


----------



## Trapt (Mar 2, 2011)

This thread has got me thinking...

Have any members met through this site, and friendship blossomed into amorie? :heart


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Yes :heart


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

mrbojangles said:


> Tell her.


She tells me I'm a pretty bullet
I'm gonna be a star someday
Mother says that we should look away


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

ozkr said:


> She tells me I'm a pretty bullet
> I'm gonna be a star someday
> Mother says that we should look away


She sounds like a keeper.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Trapt said:


> This thread has got me thinking...
> 
> Have any members met through this site, and friendship blossomed into amorie? :heart


Oh yeah! Ahh, the wonders of shared defects, settling, and fortunate geographical advantages. Err.. I mean, "love" and all that ****. Oh, why must I be so cynical? why, oh, why?


----------



## Trapt (Mar 2, 2011)

laura024 said:


> Yes :heart


Awesome! 

I got to know my current girlfriend through Facebook. It has it's dangers but I think it's just so much easier to open up to somebody online and be yourself, and of course once you feel like you really know each other then the meeting part isn't anything like as scary as it usually would be.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

ozkr said:


> Oh yeah! Ahh, the wonders of shared defects, settling, and fortunate geographical advantages. Err.. I mean, "love" and all that ****.


lol


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Cleary. She had a good sense of humour, an awesome taste in music, and a wicked sense of style. But the thing that put it over the top for me was when she perma-banned herself. I love girls who play hard to get.


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)

Since i'm not logging in here often i'm gonna encourage myself and say that i used to have a crush on a blonde girl from Texas and she can play piano, i guess some of you know who she is.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

silentcliche said:


> Cleary. She had a good sense of humour, an awesome taste in music, and a wicked sense of style. But the thing that put it over the top for me was when she perma-banned herself. I love girls who play hard to get.


Oh, yeah! She was great and had the greatest avatar.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

^ Seriously, dude. I think that avatar was like 98% of the crush right there. Mesmerizing.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

laura024 said:


> Yes :heart


:yes <3


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

*hides*


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I haz crush on...:heart :blush:teethyay:mushy


----------



## d93 (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm not sure if I do or not.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm so impressed silentcliche actually named someone. 

I am so impressed.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I crush on ______. I just immagine myself enjoying an evening with them and running my hand up their...guitar. oh yeah  Crush on people!


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

silentcliche said:


> Cleary. She had a good sense of humour, an awesome taste in music, and a wicked sense of style. But the thing that put it over the top for me was when she perma-banned herself. I love girls who play hard to get.


I liked Cleary too, she seemed like a very sweet person.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Cleary is still here lol


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Ospi said:


> Cleary is still here lol


Yeah, but doesn't post anymore, does she?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Aphexfan said:


> I haz crush on...:heart :blush:teethyay:mushy


Your status kinda gives it away.... :sus :teeth


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

BrokenStars said:


> Your status kinda gives it away.... :sus :teeth


So my status is alittle too obvious then? :b :lol


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Cleary is still here lol


I just read the random thread and apparently she's really gone now? Gah. I mentioned her because I know Perfectionist was clamoring for an actual name to be dropped and I thought Cleary was gone so it wouldn't be awkward to mention her. Oh, how wrong I was.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

silentcliche said:


> I just read the random thread and apparently she's really gone now? Gah. I mentioned her because I know Perfectionist was clamoring for an actual name to be dropped and I thought Cleary was gone so it wouldn't be awkward to mention her. Oh, how wrong I was.


haha, it's okay. I don't think it's awkward being mentioned on here. I'm pretty flattered, actually. I didn't really think anyone would miss me :blank.
I saw all of these comments while I was lurking sas (kinda creepy/weird admitting that?) and just seeing them made me want to come back even more.

but I really need a new avatar.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Anyone who has a beard and is willing to dye it purple would be the man of my dreams.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Estelle said:


> Anyone who has a beard and is willing to dye it purple would be the man of my dreams.


Even him? :b


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

dontworrybehappy said:


> Even him? :b


The outfit seals the deal.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Estelle said:


> The outfit seals the deal.


:rofl


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Estelle said:


> Anyone who has a beard and is willing to dye it purple would be the man of my dreams.












Santa hat, purple beard and bubbles....can't get any better than that.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

BrokenStars said:


> Santa hat, purple beard and bubbles....can't get any better than that.


Sophisticated men like that are out of my league.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

There's this girl on here, and she's totally like the cat's pajamas. She knows who she is /smile


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

I may just have a wee crush


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I have more than a crush.


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

Estelle said:


> Anyone who has a beard and is willing to dye it purple would be the man of my dreams.


I'm doing it RIGHT NOW!


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

I <3 e93. Shes the most amazing girl ever. Shes perfect in everyway


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

uffie said:


> I <3 e93. Shes the most amazing girl ever. Shes perfect in everyway


What happened to EmptyHeart?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Trapt said:


> This thread has got me thinking...
> 
> Have any members met through this site, and friendship blossomed into amorie? :heart


Yeah . . . About five years ago I got involved with someone I met on here. It was lovely while it lasted--best thing that's ever happened to me, really--but it ran its course. We managed to remain best friends until very recently. My feelings for her never really changed, and her life has now moved on in ways that make it too painful for me to remain close to her. :cry


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Uffie <3 :mushy



MindOverMood said:


> What happened to EmptyHeart?


What happened is that she was stupid and lost the most amazing guy in the world, now he's all mine. :yes


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Wait what I thought you were in a relationship.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Wait what I thought you were in a relationship.


Hey, she can have one in real life and one on the interwbes you know


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Cept when the online was becomes the "most amazing guy in the world" lol.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Wait what I thought you were in a relationship.


she traded in the trash for someone with class


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I fancy someone. And for once he lives in the same country as I do, thank ****!


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Now that Leonardess is gone for good its time for people to fess up. She didn't get 56,000 page views by accident.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

A minority would be those who DIDN'T have a crush on Leo.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Ospi said:


> A minority would be those who DIDN'T have a crush on Leo.


I guess that explains it.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

LALoner said:


> Now that Leonardess is gone for good its time for people to fess up. She didn't get 56,000 page views by accident.


https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/reloadevery/

Not that I did it, but I assume that's what someone did


----------



## d93 (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm just gonna ask. Does anybody have a crush on me? 

I doubt anyone does


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Whoa... E93 and d93. Just realizing this.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

leonardess said:


> I love you all but alas I am only one woman and i have my limits.


The men are just going to have to fight it out then.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

layitontheline said:


> I fancy someone. And for once he lives in the same country as I do, thank ****!


You're so lucky!!! I also fancy another human being, but unfortunately she lives all the way over in Mongolia.... and she only has internet access for 30 minutes a day, and usually logs on at like 4AM my time..... Luckily she is hot, so it's all good :roll


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

There is a guy I like. He's really special... cuz he promised to feed me english chocolate if I'll feed him swedish meatballs. 
I like how he pronounces the word 'about' as well...



Trapt said:


> This thread has got me thinking...
> 
> Have any members met through this site, and friendship blossomed into amorie? :heart


I had an incredibly bad experience with it. If I could do it over again I wouldn't.

Still makes me happy when it works for others though :yay


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

oh the nostalgia of this thread is lolable.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

d93 said:


> I'm just gonna ask. Does anybody have a crush on me?
> 
> I doubt anyone does


I have a crush on you, honey! U are so cute:b:b:b


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

This thread makes me sad because I'm sure no one ever thinks about me beyond reading my posts for 2.5 seconds.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Monroee said:


> This thread makes me sad because I'm sure no one ever thinks about me beyond reading my posts for 2.5 seconds.


I'm sure there are lots of people that fancy you


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I would do a large majority of you. I might even let you keep the light on.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Perfectionist said:


> I would do a large majority of you. I might even let you keep the light on.


A compromise: you can keep the light on if I can keep my shirt on.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Perfectionist said:


> I would do a large majority of you. I might even let you keep the light on.


lol!


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> I would do a large majority of you. I might even let you keep the light on.


lmao!


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Stilla said:


> There is a guy I like. He's really special... cuz he promised to feed me english chocolate if I'll feed him swedish meatballs.
> I like how he pronounces the word 'about' as well...


Awell, no Tim Tam's with Vegemite for you then! :no.


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

Jim MOrrison is alive.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

jim_morrison said:


> Awell, no Tim Tam's with Vegemite for you then! :no.


:teeth I like both of you Onion! 
And I'd still make you one of my seven husbands if you want too. :whip


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

Id tap each and every one of you

male and female! at the same time!


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

Aye, I've got a bit of a crush on a girl here. I don't really want to say more than that.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I've had several crushes on girls here. One knows who she is. But the others don't. :rollI liked these girls because they showed genuine concern for me when I was real depressed. I think I'll write a poem and post it in the poem section. Why I feel like writing a poem, I can't say why; just kind of do.


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm about 99% sure nobody likes me here lol. No real crushes. Maybe just intriqued by some girls here.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

GuyMontag said:


> Aye, I've got a bit of a crush on a girl here. I don't really want to say more than that.


Just 1 ? I have like 6 lol :b


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

stranger25 said:


> I'm about 99% sure nobody likes me here lol. No real crushes. Maybe just intriqued by some girls here.


 I don't think any girls have crushes on me either.:no


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

Kustamogen said:


> Id tap each and every one of you
> 
> male and female! at the same time!


:lol


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

stranger25 said:


> I'm about 99% sure nobody likes me here lol. No real crushes. Maybe just intriqued by some girls here.





rockyraccoon said:


> I don't think any girls have crushes on me either.:no


Group hug
:group


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by stranger25
> I'm about 99% sure nobody likes me here lol. No real crushes. Maybe just intriqued by some girls here.
> 
> Quote:Originally Posted by rockyraccoon
> ...


If someone could create a poll where it could be voted anonymously, just to prove how wrong they are :roll


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

could we also make a poll about ppl that want to grab my bum?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^I'll vote yes on that one!


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I dont know if mine could still be classified as a crush. Its been a while


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Nah I'm over organic humans. I'm looking into cloning though, maybe I can really find that one in a million I've been searching for.


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

I have got the BIGGEST sas crush. Will never tell the person thought


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

No one has a crush on me... *le sigh*

... I wouldn't call it a 'crush' but I find this member terribly interesting. I'd love to meet a lot of members on here in person.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

matty said:


> I dont know if mine could still be classified as a crush. Its been a while


Hey if it has faded, that means you can tell us who it was!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Two of the three are already taken :blank


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

I've had a few, but I just disregard them and don't think to much into them.
I would give some serious credit to whoever gets the balls to send a message to their crush though, it would be really cute too. lol


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> I would give some serious credit to whoever gets the balls to send a message to their crush though, it would be really cute too. lol


I thought so, too, but now I'm not allowed to be within 100 feet of her. :|


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Spindrift said:


> I thought so, too, but now I'm not allowed to be within 100 feet of her. :|


Bawls...
I would honestly say who my crushes are, but I'm in a relationship at the moment. So doing so would only put myself in a bad spot with her if she ever found my profile on here. lol

I'm not afraid to say it, but yeah.. problems, tsk tsk.

Who did you message Spindrift?


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> Who did you message Spindrift?


Nobody, I was joking.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Spindrift said:


> Nobody, I was joking.


Awww, too bad, it woulda been a good story. lol


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Still waiting on my purple bearded knight in flamboyant clothing.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Not telling


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

Jcgrey said:


> Not telling


dont lie....its me


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

It could be if I went in that particular direction concerning such things as... It's not you sorry


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

However i crush on spectre jesus


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

crimsoncora said:


> However i crush on spectre jesus


All the signs were there. This changes everything. Everything changes this. I'm going to start by selling my unicycle. Too many memories. Painful memories. Why, Gonzo? Why?!


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

Omg drifter

*faints*


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Someone get me a glass of water. I'm thirsty.

And some to douse Cora with, I suppose. I suppose. I guess. Psh. And two hard-boiled eggs.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Estelle said:


> Still waiting on my purple bearded knight in flamboyant clothing.


Have you been looking in my photo album?


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

My current crushes:

LALoner.

Lesbian crush: au Lait.

Yes. I'm that ****ing brave right now.


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

My two crushes are straightarrows and reachingmylimit.:blush:blush


----------



## Donatello (Mar 22, 2011)

BPA free said:


> I think internet crushes are mostly projection but hey if you got them i wont judge.


I have a major schoolgirl crush on you.

Wanna go out?


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Yes I have a crush, what of it? No it's not who you think


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> Have you been looking in my photo album?


Nice try with the rainbow pendant, but the shirt needs more effort. Purple eyebrows are also a nice touch, but as you are oddly green and are of 50 years old, I'm afraid it can't work.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Your loss! You would let the fact that I'm gay and 32 years older come between us?

Actually this picture has been in my album for a couple of years. I did it for Halloween. When the purple beard was mentioned I though of this right away.


----------



## enpyre (Mar 16, 2011)

haha I like what this thread represents. All of us with SA aren't particularly bold enough to say it flat out to the people were crushing on, so this is like making it known to the world that you indeed are crushing on someone but without revealing too much.

It makes me think back to this time I liked this girl but could never in a million years sum up the courage to act on it and talk to her.. I left a note outside class one day.
it said something like "ATTN: green glasses girl (I didn't even know her name) if you like anyone in this class text me @ [phone number]"

I told that to my friend and that's the most I've ever seen him laugh. I even laugh now, looking back. right now im smiling huge just writing about it

keep on crushing, SAS'ers


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

irebat said:


> It makes me think back to this time I liked this girl but could never in a million years sum up the courage to act on it and talk to her.. I left a note outside class one day.
> it said something like "ATTN: green glasses girl (I didn't even know her name) if you like anyone in this class text me @ [phone number]"


This plan is foolproof! Did you just post the note to the wall or something?


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

I have one but i will never tell besides i think hes taken


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

There are a lot of crush worthy gals here.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Nidhoggr said:


> There are a lot of crush worthy gals here.


There are a lot of crushworthy guys here too... :mushy


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> There are a lot of crushworthy guys here too... :mushy


Hello:mushy:lol


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

irebat said:


> All of us with SA aren't particularly bold enough to say it flat out to the people were crushing on, so this is like making it known to the world that you indeed are crushing on someone but without revealing too much.


I don't know about you cowards, but I named mine.

LALoner & au Lait.

The former is my friend.. I think. The latter is just a faraway crush.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Rossy said:


> Hello:mushy:lol


:lol

Hello... :um :blush :b


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> :lol
> 
> Hello... :um :blush :b


I think i haz crush on you :mushy
:door :hide :b lol


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> I think i haz crush on you :mushy
> :door :hide :b lol


I haz crush on you too... :blush :mushy :love2 :b


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I hate everybody here. EVERYBODY. :x


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

Don't think anyone has a crush on me here LOL


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Cheesecake said:


> I hate everybody here. EVERYBODY. :x


 :door


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Cheesecake said:


> I hate everybody here. EVERYBODY. :x


:cry :rain lol


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Monroee said:


> I don't know about you cowards, but I named mine.
> 
> LALoner & au Lait.
> 
> The former is my friend.. I think. The latter is just a faraway crush.


I'm twice your age. Its illegal for me to take you across state lines.

(yes, were friends)


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I can't develop feelings for a computer screen, it's just not the same.

But everybody on here is crushable to somebody (that's not even a word but you get me:yes)



Apart from you MoeSizlack88, you suck!


----------



## Cody88 (Apr 3, 2011)

I have one on here and she knows and we're working out what to do about it for real  I won't say who it is though to all of you


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^How many letters in her username, or give me the first letter


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Nidhoggr said:


> There are a lot of crush worthy gals here.





LifeGoesOn said:


> There are a lot of crushworthy guys here too... :mushy


no one is crushworthy here! ... JUST KIDDING.

this thread is such a tease.


----------



## Cody88 (Apr 3, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> ^How many letters in her username, or give me the first letter


haha this feels like high school hiding it. Anyways I will say 6 letters


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Cody88 said:


> haha this feels like high school hiding it. Anyways I will say 6 letters


Hey, 'Spindrift' doesn't have six le-

Oh... Oh. Never mind.


----------



## Cody88 (Apr 3, 2011)

Spindrift said:


> Hey, 'Spindrift' doesn't have six le-
> 
> Oh... Oh. Never mind.


hahaha


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

I have a crush on that person. 
*↓*


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

:yay


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Nooooooo you posted before I could  I wanted Cleary's passionate yet gentle love.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

*↑*
I also have a crush on this person.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Hey, we're in a Cleary sandwich! :yay


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Yes we are! It is oh so cozy. It just needs a little more spicy mustard.


----------



## jagmusic (Oct 18, 2010)

:hug :love ..mhm


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Pretty ballsy of Cleary to come right out and name not one, but *two* people!

Let's see some more names!!


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

LALoner said:


> I'm twice your age. Its illegal for me to take you across state lines.
> 
> (yes, were friends)


I want me a sugar daddy. Apparently you don't feel the same... *cries*


----------



## IsThereAComputerOption (Apr 15, 2011)

Platonic relationships are for chumps!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Everyone lives so far away...it seems pointless to crush on anyone. Unless me and another develop some amazing bond through the internet and run away together. But what is this, the movies!?!?? I'd like to think so. It has happened on this site before, I think. But back to reality...or not.

Usually...pulse + vagina + looking in my direction = crush.


----------



## jagmusic (Oct 18, 2010)

^ :clap :haha


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm too old to have crushes.


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

Not a crush, but there is one guy on here who I think is very attractive heh.


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

:blush :ditto :blush


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Just like b*tches in real life, they come and go. Saturday through Sunday, Monday. Monday through Sunday, yo.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

That one person over there. Yeah, that one.


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Ok yeah I have one so what


----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)

Ahhh what's the point. I'll never have the opportunity to meet these beautiful women.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Kennnie

Is Pretty
Hot


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

If anyone wants to have a crush on me you are more then welcome :b


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I have a crush on you Aphexfan. :kiss


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

theseshackles said:


> Ahhh what's the point. I'll never have the opportunity to meet these beautiful women.


Yes I know and that gets me so ****ing pissed like you said aint no goddamn point but I still like her not like she or anyone else here gives a **** about me


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Psychedelic Breakfast said:


> My two crushes are straightarrows and reachingmylimit.:blush:blush


lololololololololo,,,,,,ME????:blush ,,,


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Aphexfan said:


> If anyone wants to have a crush on me you are more then welcome :b


:evil


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

BrokenStars said:


> :evil


Banana dance!! :banana







:banana







:banana














:banana :evil


----------



## Emptyheart101 (May 18, 2011)

E93 said:


> Uffie <3 :mushy
> 
> What happened is that she was stupid and lost the most amazing guy in the world, now he's all mine. :yes


Ur right.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I have a crush on onion :blush


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Stilla
I
Love 
Her

:heart


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Kennnie said:


> Stilla
> I
> Love
> Her
> ...


Hahaha, love you too buddy. <3


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> Banana dance!! :banana
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG the bananas are blinding me!


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

...and aren't bananas supposed to be good for the eyes, ironically? 

Nope, no crushes on anyone in particular, but I will say there are a handful of you who I think are awesome and would like to become close with if I had the chance to meet in person.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Stilla said:


> I have a crush on onion :blush


<3 Gunnar


----------



## penguin runner (Apr 28, 2010)

Who has two thumbs and is crushing on two ladies on this site? 
*this guy*

(You know who you are)

Also everyone that has (and/or will have) posted in this thread an odd number of times.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> I'm looking for pickup lines. :lol


"hey, if you were a pirate, would you put your parrot on this shoulder?"

*put arm around desired individual*

"or this shoulder?"


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

There are some very crush worthy girls on this site


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

NES said:


>


Aw. <3


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

ImWeird said:


> Aw. <3


Is that a yesh , man?


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Hell yes.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

ImWeird said:


> Hell yes.


<3


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

I have a couple...


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I'd love to name names, but it might be inappropriate to do so. I don't like to make people feel awkward.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> There are some very crush worthy girls on this site


Y, most of them I come to find out by their negative description in some threads, and when I open their profile, i go like omg  shes so wrong


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

the cheat said:


> I'd love to name names, but it might be inappropriate to do so. I don't like to make people feel awkward.


Such a cop out.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> Such a cop out.


I know.  I really wanna use names but I can't get myself to do it. :lol Also, what if I name some, and I don't name someone who secretly wants me to have a crush on them? Then I'd feel bad.  Crushes suck.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Emptyheart101 said:


> Ur right.


Didn't think I get to see Empty reply to that, because you were permabanned when I asked :b


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

A lot of people when I read their posts seems to get me all hot and bothered. Or maybe it's laptop resting on my crotch I'm not sure.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> Didn't think I get to see Empty reply to that, because you were permabanned when I asked :b


 :lol me either 
:um


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I'll admit it, I'm majorly crushing on ViLLio.. x.x


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

Cheesecake said:


> I hate everybody here. EVERYBODY. :x


ah, that actually made me laugh


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Who has a crush on me? tell me orill ****ing kill you....


----------



## kippan (Jun 4, 2011)

~forever alone~


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Kippan is pretty cute


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

My love is reserved for my many future cats.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

So who has a crush on me...Anyone?


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Ohh

And

Estelle
But
She
Hates
Me


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Finally, a relevent thread to post this:






I'm not really crushing on anyone. But let's pretend so that video actually has some relevence.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

No
One........

Likes.....
Me????


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I kind of want to make a list of people who I think are crushing on each other


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

^ Please do...! And then post it in here :b


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh rumjungle, where art thou, my love? It is unrequited. For shame.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

I law all aff ya, now let's have a rainbow strobe laser-rave orgy.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

the cheat said:


> I'd love to name names, but it might be inappropriate to do so. *I don't like to make people feel awkward.*


 Yeah, I wouldn't want to creep anyone out. :teeth


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Estelle said:


> My love is reserved for my many future cats.


OMG thats funny.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Kennnie said:


> No
> One........
> 
> Likes.....
> Me????


You talk about masturbation in your signature. That's p---- repellant.


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Vanilllabb said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't want to creep anyone out. :teeth


That's why I don't name names I would like to but not sure how she would take it


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

deathcard said:


> how about "wanna screw?"... and then when i looked at her in shock and disbelief she holds up her hand and starts twirling a screw between her fingers...
> i think i was 16 at the time... what the heck just happened? i didn't even know what to think and walked away shaking my head.


In Grade 7 a guy ran up to me (with a bunch of his friends looking on), twisted a screw against my arm and panted, "Ohhh! I'm screwing you!". I just gave him a blank stare, so he frowned and walked away, totally deflated. (Aww... :roll)


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Such an amusing thread.

2 very special ladies for shizzle. One other one that blew me away, don't know too much now though. 

*Nidhoggr likes this*


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Kennnie said:


> Ohh
> 
> And
> 
> ...


I thought I'd scared you off after I mentioned I was shaving my toes. I'm also not sure what I did to make you think I hate you.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

... Heroin.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

My crush on here lives ages away. How annoying.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Stilla said:


> ^ Please do...! And then post it in here :b


I only can think of three at the moment, will add some more when they come to me 

odd_one_out & caflme
Vip3r & lonelysheep
Cheesecake & ConfusedMuse

*Goes back to looking for possible candidates*


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> Vip3r & lonelysheep


:blush :mushy


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Stilla. The moment I saw her profile pic I was like


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

josh23 said:


> Stilla. The moment I saw her profile pic I was like


You and every other guy here :lol


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

:blush Well that is one sexy monkey.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Stilla


----------



## 266x (Jun 30, 2011)

i thik that 266x guy is pretty sexy


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't think I have a genuine crush on anyone here. I think that I create the type of person I would want them to be in my mind and have a crush on that imaginary person. If I really got to know somewhere here enough to not be able to do that then I might have a crush on someone...so I guess I have crush possibilities but no actual crushes anymore...?


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

Who has a crush on me??? :boogie:boogie:boogie :b:b:b
Don't all answer at once :b :teeth :teeth


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Monroee said:


> ... Heroin.


 !!!

Thanks Monroee, you're awesome!


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

This thread is like one of those embarrassing games of Truth or Dare that everyone plays in school and then regrets.:lol


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

The closest thing to a crush stopped coming on here a long time ago. It's so long ago that I can't even remember her username :/

edit: no wait I remember!


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

OldSchoolSkater said:


> ^ I do!


Awww thank you OldSchoolSkater

You are awesome!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

mind_games said:


> The closest thing to a crush stopped coming on here a long time ago. It's so long ago that I can't even remember her username :/
> 
> edit: no wait I remember!


She has a boyfriend, doesn't she?:sus


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Kudos to Monroee for actually having the balls to name names. I couldn't ever do that. This is what would happen if they found out I had a crush on them:
Meg = Me 
The store clerk = them finding out I like 'em a lot





I don't think anyone has a crush on me (God forbid, ick). I'm not exactly crush worthy and I don't think I have ever been. There were two guys I had a crush on here. One of whom I don't think really likes me anymore for some reason. We had a lot of moments where we were thinking the exact same thing. He's a smart, kind fellow. The second guy I had a crush on knows his sh*t. Is a sarcastic f*** and I don't know if I'd be physically attracted to him but his mind turns me on. Unfortunately, my crushes fade, so that is all.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Monroee said:


> ... Heroin.


You're into hard drugs too? I'm thinking of getting into some hard drugs myself.. Mmm coke.. and heroin. (!!!!!!)


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

i still love you stilla!!!! <3


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

This thread brings back so many memories........... and it was in this thread that my (now ex bf) had first made it obvious he had a crush on me. I smiled when i re-read the posts that were made around that time........ always brings back the good memories


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Anybody have a crush on me? :b


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


> Anybody have a crush on me? :b


:banana


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Vip3r said:


> :banana


 Hmmm..... i'll take that as a yes... :b


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


> Hmmm..... i'll take that as a yes... :b


:b


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

MindOverMood said:


> She has a boyfriend, doesn't she?:sus


I don't think so :b


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Stilla is from England too? my God, there's like a bunch of hot English babes on here. 
Tutliputli, Not A Real Gem, Indigo Flow...and probably more.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

mind_games said:


> I don't think so :b


Oops, thinking of another girl then


foe said:


> Stilla is from England too? my God, there's like a bunch of hot English babes on here.
> Tutliputli, Not A Real Gem, Indigo Flow...and probably more.


If I'm not mistaken, I think she is from sweden?


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

^^Page 46, her location says, "England <3" ???

Maybe I have a thing for English accents. :love2


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

MojoCrunch said:


> I'm not exactly crush worthy


lawl.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I have a crush on two young women here, but they just ignore me.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:heart Ospi. :mushy


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I have a crush on the :evil smiley.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

:lol you guys are making me feel like all popular and stuff. 
I love you too Kennnie.



MindOverMood said:


> If I'm not mistaken, I think she is from sweden?





foe said:


> ^^Page 46, her location says, "England <3" ???
> 
> Maybe I have a thing for English accents. :love2


Yes I'm from Sweden but I went to England for a week. I also have a horrible accent.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

teeeheeeheeeheee


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Stilla!!!!!


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

foe said:


> ^^Page 46, her location says, "England <3" ???
> 
> Maybe I have a thing for English accents. :love2


Yeah I love English accents!!!
:heart



diamondheart89 said:


> I have a crush on the :evil smiley.


:lol your to funny


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Any *****es wanna **** me? 

Thats "truth" for
Are any of you beautiful ladies intersted in me?? 

Im a professional bull**** translator. If someone tells you something in bull****, i will interperet it for you... For the small fee if your body of course.


----------



## slightlyawkward (Feb 16, 2011)

I doubt anyone has a crush on me.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

^ Hmm I bet some do! 
As for me I have some crushes I suppose, with a couple I've seen on the photo thread. Not giving nothing away though, don't want to creep them out.:b But don't worry you all live too far away from me.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

@Slightly Awkward,
I doubt anybody doesn't have a crush on you. :b


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I would totally bang slightlyawkard. 

I'd also like to apologize if my comment was slightly awkward. lol


----------



## lordfisto (Jul 10, 2011)

i have a crush on some1 that have akward on her username,the answer may not b that obvious.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Stilla said:


> Yes I'm from Sweden but I went to England for a week. I also have a horrible accent.


I want to hear your horrible accent.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

awww C'mon only 1 person has a crush on me? :b


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Hahaha lord I'm so nutters.

I was feeling brave and was ALMOST about to post one of my SAS crushes when disaster struck.

What if I offend the person I name? No Perfectionist, that's silly everyone loves to be crushed on. But..okay..what if I somehow offend someone by NOT naming them? That makes no sense but somehow this is still anxiety provoking. Okaaaay, so what if I name ALL my SAS crushes? But Perfectionist, then everyone will think you're a huge ****! NGYAH.

So no names from me today


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm offended that I didn't see my name anywhere in that post.:b


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I love my baby. 
He's my crush.
Hi Reece.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

slightlyawkward said:


> I doubt anyone has a crush on me.


Then click on your own sig link and read some of the comments on your YouTube videos.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Honestly? Sure, I'm not afraid to post them. 

In no particular order,
Lonelysheep- I fell for the western shirt and the white blouse like a sucker.
Eh3120- Why wouldn't anyone?
Supersky- I felt like she could relate so well, and actually paid attention to me. Too bad she had a bf.
Tess4u- wonderful thoughtful and sometimes humorous posts, its hard not to have her catch your eye.
ImmortalxApathy- we played for hours on end together, you were always so Damn sweet to me.
Stilla- Does she need a reason!? C'Mon!
slightlyawkward- so purdy... lol


I can't think of much right now, I'm so tired. Maybe ill post more later.
What always gets me are people who are so sweet and considerate to others or myself.

I did have a thing for a moderator, but I.. well nevermind that. I wasn't taken seriously.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

slightlyawkward said:


> I doubt anyone has a crush on me.


 okay........:|


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I have a crush on Kennnie and like every other guy on here.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

ImWeird said:


> I have a crush on Kennnie and like every other guy on here.


It's more fun when you set your gender to female. :b


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

mind_games said:


> It's more fun when you set your gender to female. :b


Set my gender to female? But I am female!

You're a genius. Well played sir!


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

ImWeird said:


> Set my gender to female? But I am female!
> 
> You're a genius. Well played sir!


 lulz:blank:|


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

ImWeird said:


> Set my gender to female? But I am female!
> 
> You're a genius. Well played sir!


Oh umm ahem ... oh of course you are sweety!


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

I think errybody's got a crush on Kennnie. That many n's in his name? Total flirt


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I have a crush on the person who posted after me in this thread.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

Aww, I'm flattered! I also love your signature!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

:blush Addler, how did you know? :love

Do you need any wiggling babies?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Okay okay OKAY guys I am going to do it! I am going to name a few of my SAS crushes! I can do this!

In no particular order:

Ape_in_Space
MindOverMood
silentcliche
mindgames

I did it! Phew!


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

^ I appreciate your moxie. I know it wasn't easy.

And now a lesson in playing it cool, boyos: I just did a victory lap around my apartment, arms raised, yelling "Awwwww yeaaaaaaaah!"


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Perfectionist said:


> Okay okay OKAY guys I am going to do it! I am going to name *a few of my SAS crushes!* I can do this!
> 
> In no particular order:
> 
> ...


You actually have more?!?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^What can I say, there are a lot of awesome guys on the site.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Okay, I'll name two, since they don't know me from Waldo:

_Eliza
MojoCrunch_

If you're female and your name is not listed above, just wait for another day.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

I think I have a crush on Eliza's avatar


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Who's got a crush on the greatest hero of SAS? :troll


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> Honestly? Sure, I'm not afraid to post them.
> 
> In no particular order,
> *Lonelysheep- I fell for the western shirt and the white blouse like a sucker.*
> ...


:lol

I'm flattered! But I _really _do think you have a crush on my blouses and not me. :teeth :b


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> Okay okay OKAY guys I am going to do it! I am going to name a few of my SAS crushes! I can do this!
> 
> In no particular order:
> 
> ...


It's okay. I forgive you for excluding me from your list.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^ I said _a few _of my SAS crushes for a reason, baby :wink


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh my! :blush


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

lonelysheep said:


> :lol
> 
> I'm flattered! But I _really _do think you have a crush on my blouses and not me. :teeth :b


Well those were the only pictures you had up at the time. I could stare at them for hours lol. I was like wow, she can go from 'playfull look' to 'the casual business lady' so perfectly.
I admit, I was hooked. lol

The hair, and smile were just 'wow'. :]


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Perfectionist
Mojocrunch
Au Lait
kathy903
Neptunus
Eliza

I have girl crushes on all of you. :banana
teeheee

*will add more as I remember them*


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Addler


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Crush time. I will tell you what gals I think are awesome:

* Ragana
* Indigo_flow
* veron
* dontdreamitbeit
* Perfectionist
* butiadoreyou
* factmonger
* nonso
* tutliputli

Note: there's a lot here but they're just who I consider to be crush-worthy type gals, some I have obviously been closer to in terms of friendship etc, and some I just thought were pretty cool from a distance! I am a crush-*****!! *giggles*

Oh, and there is just one other. I won't name her though because I respect her privacy and this is a different kind of crush. She kind of blew me away and she didn't even know it. The entire notion to her of blowing someone away was 'bizzarre'.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

^^Is it ImWeird?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

josh23 said:


> ^^Is it ImWeird?


Wut? LOL I thought that person was a male? And he/she was into it with laura024? :lol


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I told you I am not going to name her!! :b


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

Kennnie said:


> Addler


:blush


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Addler said:


> :blush


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Aloysius said:


> clairdelune :mushy


obvious declaration is obvious.  :clap


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

kathy903 said:


> I love my baby.
> He's my crush.
> Hi Reece.


blush blush.







<3<3<3



Aloysius said:


> :heart clairdelune :mushy


teehee, go justin


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Nidhoggr said:


> Crush time. I will tell you what gals I think are awesome:
> 
> * Ragana
> * Indigo_flow
> ...


What, I'm not on this list? :wife 
Just kidding :b Hmm, I think I do have a crush or two here, but I'm not going to name names. I don't want to embarrass anyone.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

Ospi said:


> blush blush.


Heyyyy Ospi you are my crush :heart:heart


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

diamondheart89 said:


> Perfectionist
> Mojocrunch
> Au Lait
> kathy903
> ...


Good list.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Addler said:


> I think I have a crush on Eliza's avatar


You mean that's not her?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

ummm...hmmmm.....I would have to say...sorry :no I just cant find the intestinal fortitude to admit such things today


----------



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)

Nidhoggr said:


> Crush time. I will tell you what gals I think are awesome:
> 
> * Ragana
> * Indigo_flow
> ...


Awww I'm flattered. :blush


----------



## Loony (Jul 13, 2011)

MilleniumMan
Amocholes

Cause i'm into spanking.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Loony said:


> MilleniumMan
> Amocholes
> 
> Cause i'm into spanking.


You may consider yourself spanked again.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Loony said:


> MilleniumMan
> Amocholes
> 
> Cause i'm into spanking.


lol


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Loony said:


> MilleniumMan
> Amocholes
> 
> Cause i'm into spanking.


Then you'd like that old jobless guy, U.S. He represents this country 'tis of pee.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

> ummm...hmmmm.....I would have to say...sorry :no I just cant find the intestinal fortitude to admit such things today


Same here! :lol


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Amocholes said:


> You may consider yourself spanked again.


:lol


> Loony
> 
> Status: Permanently Banned


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

JamieHasAnxiety and OhioFatso


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

veron said:


> What, I'm not on this list? :wife
> Just kidding :b Hmm, I think I do have a crush or two here, but I'm not going to name names. I don't want to embarrass anyone.


ZOMG!!

You see the problem with making a crush list is sometimes you don't think of ALL of them  I'd add you somewhere towards the top, veron


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

My list has been emended!! :lol


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Since everyone else is naming names.. 

If you've seen my posts in here before, I said there were three girls I had crushes on.

In no specific order(well maybe alphabetical order)

Cleary
Perfectionist(if you're thinking that I added her only because she mentioned me, you're wrong:wife)
thewall


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

SuperSky said:


> JamieHasAnxiety and OhioFatso


Yeahhh! B1tchin'! =D


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Anyone with sexual organs.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> Yeahhh! B1tchin'! =D


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I figured maybe it's safer to name names on people I used to have a crush on.
Matty... :blush sure I'm not the only one. He just seemed like a really cool guy.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

*faints*.............


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Nidhoggr said:


> ZOMG!!
> 
> You see the problem with making a crush list is sometimes you don't think of ALL of them  I'd add you somewhere towards the top, veron





Nidhoggr said:


> My list has been emended!! :lol


Hahaha I did not expect you to do that :lol I was just teasing, silly.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hoth said:


> The letters from their three usernames, jumbled and anagrammed into nonsense: palaceish crewey shut sit races lie


Au Lait is in there, I know it. I'm evil, bye.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Stilla said:


> I figured maybe it's safer to name names on people I _used _to have a crush on.
> Matty... :blush sure I'm not the only one. He just seemed like a really cool guy.


He is cool, until you find out he is a serial killer. It really turned me off getting to know him.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Hoth said:


> The letters from their three usernames, jumbled and anagrammed into nonsense: palaceish crewey shut sit races lie


You're missing a j and an o and a 2 and a 3


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Nidhoggr said:


> Crush time. I will tell you what gals I think are awesome:
> 
> * Ragana
> * Indigo_flow
> ...





foe said:


> Stilla is from England too? my God, there's like a bunch of hot English babes on here.
> Tutliputli, Not A Real Gem, Indigo Flow...and probably more.


Aww! I'm super flattered to get a mention in this thread. And just for the record, I think you two are both awesome.  :squeeze


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I have a crush on the OP.

Also, Drella and Whiterabbit, but they're on my ignore list.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

The only real crushes I had were on past members Clenched_Fist and Kyaa/DNA.

That said, i think I already mentioned this.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Anyone with sexual organs.


Way to offend the Eunuchs.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Fine...I'll fess up. The only two guys I had a crush on on this forum were Spindrift and Ultrashy. Spindrift for reason number one that I stated on my first post. Has good taste and seems like a pretty cool and nice guy. Like he treats people nicely and I wish I could be like that. And UltraShy because he's pretty effing smart. Probably has some of the most intelligent posts on here though I don't 100% agree with him on everything. Learn a lot from him. 

But don't worry, those crushes aren't super hardcore. I'm just a bit enamored. So UltraShy, it isn't necessary for you to put one of your guns in your mouth.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

MojoCrunch said:


> Fine...I'll fess up. The only two guys I had a crush on on this forum were Spindrift and Ultrashy.


See! Feels good to name names!

Well, I'm here looking for TutliPutli. Has anyone seen her?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> I only can think of three at the moment, will add some more when they come to me
> 
> odd_one_out & caflme
> Vip3r & lonelysheep
> ...


Here's another
BetaBoy90 & layitontheline


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

tutliputli said:


> Aww! I'm super flattered to get a mention in this thread. And just for the record, I think you two are both awesome.  :squeeze


Hooray, you're posting again!!! :yay


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

MindOverMood said:


> Here's another
> BetaBoy90 & layitontheline


They're both pretty swell.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Mercurochrome said:


> See! Feels good to name names!
> 
> Well, I'm here looking for TutliPutli. Has anyone seen her?


She's binkying with the rabbits, back soon.



foe said:


> Hooray, you're posting again!!! :yay


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Beta is my wittle bunnypoo. He's gonna hate that.

I'll always have a spot in my heart for sas crushes on these fine people (I sincerely apologize if this creeps any of you out):

mrbojangles
JayDontCareEh
ThisGuy
thecheat
Duke of Prunes
matty
shadowmask
Mercurochrome
MindOverMood
Cheesecake
thewall


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ Bold move. It's fun when people name names. There are so many awesome people on SAS. In no particular order:

CrashMedicate
JimmyDeansRetartedCousin
silentcliche
papaSmurf
MrBlues
Nidhoggr
Mercurochrome
Resonance
anymouse
NES
MojoCrunch
Estelle

Apologies in advance.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

MindOverMood said:


> odd_one_out & [...]


Leave my username the **** out of this nonsense please.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> ^ Bold move. It's fun when people name names. There are so many awesome people on SAS. In no particular order:
> 
> CrashMedicate
> JimmyDeansRetartedCousin
> ...


First time I have been named ! :blush

<33333


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

NES said:


> First time I have been named ! :blush
> 
> <33333


Pfffsh, that's terrible! :no <3


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

odd_one_out said:


> Leave my username the **** out of this nonsense please.


Easy there, cowboy.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

this thread amuses me


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

:rub:um


NES said:


> First time I have been named ! :blush
> 
> <33333


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

I :heart Lonelysheep :b


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

layitontheline said:


> Beta is my wittle bunnypoo. He's gonna hate that.
> 
> I'll always have a spot in my heart for sas crushes on these fine people (I sincerely apologize if this creeps any of you out):
> 
> ...


D'awwwww :blush

Since everyone is laying out their cards, I might as well join the fun and list the girls who've managed to catch my eye since I've been here:

layitontheline
KumagoroBeam
SophieK
Larkspur
thewall
monalisatoldalie
somethinginthewind
illlaymedown
tutliputli
sash


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

not a real gem said:


> My list, past and present crushes are mixed in as are boys n girls  I find it really easy to like people online but almost impossible in person :roll


I know what you mean, I'm the same. I think it's pretty impossible _not_ to develop a crush on a girl who fashions and wears a teapot/bunny ears/strawberry/etc hat.  :squeeze

I've missed a few people off my list, shall have to add to it.



shadowmask said:


> D'awwwww :blush
> 
> Since everyone is laying out their cards, I might as well join the fun and list the girls who've managed to catch my eye since I've been here:
> 
> ...


Aww  :squeeze


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Damn I am going to have to up my game!! . No it's good, I have all I need ^_^


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Total crush on Kennnie! Who DOESN'T have a crush on him!?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> ^ Bold move. It's fun when people name names. There are so many awesome people on SAS. In no particular order:
> 
> CrashMedicate
> JimmyDeansRetartedCousin
> ...


:boogie

*Wonders if put on list out of respect or obligation, then proceeds to giggle*


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Oscar7 said:


> Total crush on Kennnie! Who DOESN'T have a crush on him!?


 YeSHHHHH i HAVE A MANCRUSH!!!!!!!!! MY LIFE IS COMPLETE!!!!!!! xD
^_____^


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

I Haz a crush on AkwardNisa!!!!!! ^.^


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

I no longer have a crush on anyone. :|


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

layitontheline said:


> Beta is my wittle bunnypoo. He's gonna hate that.
> 
> I'll always have a spot in my heart for sas crushes on these fine people (I sincerely apologize if this creeps any of you out):
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, you're real swell too. Screw all those other people btw.... j/k that's my list too!


----------



## I Am Annie (Mar 8, 2011)

Bignate.

*blush*


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

Kennnie said:


> I Haz a crush on AkwardNisa!!!!!! ^.^


You have a crush on everyone!


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

WalkingDisaster said:


> You have a crush on everyone!


 No i Do not, i really like her!!!!!


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

Kennnie said:


> No i Do not, i really like her!!!!!


But you do hit on practically every girl on here, and fair play to you for trying!


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

WalkingDisaster said:


> But you do hit on practically every girl on here, and fair play to you for trying!


 me soooo smooth! 

but i really do like her


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

Kennnie said:


> me soooo smooth!
> 
> but i really do like her


Fair play, but it could be difficult for girls to tell whether or not you actually like them (as in this case) or whether you're just flirting because, let's face it, you do it to a LOT of people.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Kennnie you said you loved me :cry
You're such a playa.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Stilla said:


> Kennnie you said you loved me :cry
> You're such a playa.


i will always love you *hugzz*


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

odd_one_out said:


> Leave my username the **** out of this nonsense please.


Ha! Yes! I get where you're coming from. This all seems rather like a popularity contest and shouldn't be allowed.

Burn the witches!

Okay, those not burned at the stake (or staked), keep posting.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

MojoCrunch said:


> Fine...I'll fess up. The only two guys I had a crush on on this forum were Spindrift and Ultrashy....And UltraShy because he's pretty effing smart. Probably has some of the most intelligent posts on here though I don't 100% agree with him on everything. Learn a lot from him.


How flattering. And I'd have never known if somebody didn't notice my name and link me to this thread.



MojoCrunch said:


> But don't worry, those crushes aren't super hardcore. I'm just a bit enamored. So UltraShy, it isn't necessary for you to put one of your guns in your mouth.


Actually, my .357 doesn't fit vertically even in my big mouth. Yes, I checked soon after purchase in 2008. With full underlug to weight down the muzzle and reduce rise in recoil, the barrel is 1.25" tall (excluding the front sight that's easily removed). It would only fit in mouth if held sideways. More than you wanted to know?

And above you see another of my special qualities: I'm that guy who says things that almost nobody else would. All part of my quirky charm.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

You do realize that's a rather explicit sexual metaphor about cunnilingus, right?:lol



Toad Licker said:


> She's my cherry pie
> Cool drink of water such a sweet surprise
> Tastes so good make a grown man cry
> Sweet cherry pie, oh yeah
> ...


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> Actually, my .357 doesn't fit vertically even in my big mouth. Yes, I checked soon after purchase in 2008. With full underlug to weight down the muzzle and reduce rise in recoil, the barrel is 1.25" tall (excluding the front sight that's easily removed). It would only fit in mouth if held sideways. More than you wanted to know?


Now _that_ sounds like a metaphor for oral sex!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

UltraShy said:


> Actually, my .357 doesn't fit vertically even in my big mouth. Yes, I checked soon after purchase in 2008. With full underlug to weight down the muzzle and reduce rise in recoil, the barrel is 1.25" tall (excluding the front sight that's easily removed). It would only fit in mouth if held sideways.


Is it really, really, REALLY weird that I kindof want to see if this would fit in my mouth now?


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

i don't know what anymouse looks like but i love her posts. therefore i have a crush on her personality. <3


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> Is it really, really, REALLY weird that I kindof want to see if this would fit in my mouth now?


It's a little weird, but it's really, really, REALLY something else, too.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

foe said:


> i don't know what anymouse looks like but i love her posts. therefore i have a crush on her personality. <3


Ditto.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

layitontheline said:


> Beta is my wittle bunnypoo. He's gonna hate that.
> 
> I'll always have a spot in my heart for sas crushes on these fine people (I sincerely apologize if this creeps any of you out):
> 
> ...


 Honoured to be on this list.:squeeze

If I were brave enough to name mine, you'd be on it.:clap
Guess I kinda just started a list...?
:afr


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

UltraShy said:


> You do realize that's a rather explicit sexual metaphor about cunnilingus, right?:lol


Oh hahaha I'm so naive :teeth I didn't realise!!


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Thanks for that, you're real swell too. Screw all those other people btw.... j/k that's my list too!


Screw U too :teeth:teeth:teeth


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

foe said:


> i don't know what anymouse looks like but i love her posts. therefore i have a crush on her personality. <3


^^^^^^
I have a fondness for her funny pictures!


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

Catherine Cavatica said:


> I no longer have a crush on anyone. :|


No one is giving me any love :no :sus :cry :sigh


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Catherine Cavatica said:


> No one is giving me any love :no :sus :cry :sigh


You and me both. :squeeze. It'll come eventually  You seem like a SASsy woman :yes (oh my i'm sorta flirting with someone double my age), :hides But seriously, you seem cool.


----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)

I don't have time/can't be arsed to read through this thread but i'd like to extend a heartfelt thank you to everyone that mentioned me.

I truly appreciate it.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

josh23 said:


> You and me both. :squeeze. It'll come eventually  You seem like a SASsy woman :yes (oh my i'm sorta flirting with someone double my age), :hides But seriously, you seem cool.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Don't worry Josh23. You're not the first 17year old male to flirt with me

Hehehehe I am cool. But seriously thanks for flirting with me :boogie

You're awesome


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

So far the only people who has a crush on me are guys!!?! I'm down!!!


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Catherine Cavatica said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Don't worry Josh23. You're not the first 17year old male to flirt with me
> 
> Hehehehe I am cool. But seriously thanks for flirting with me :boogie
> ...


^^Am I the first one who only lives an hour or two away from you?


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Kennnie said:


> So far the only people who has a crush on me are guys!!?! I'm down!!!


Yeah...I blame your avatar tbh.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

I have a crush on everyone with an Australian accent. :blush


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

rainbowOne said:


> I have a crush on everyone with an Australian accent. :blush


I have a crush on anyone with your cute accent


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

josh23 said:


> Yeah...I blame your avatar tbh.


They both know I'm a guy


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

rainbowOne said:


> I have a crush on everyone with an Australian accent. :blush


Except for me because you don't like me! :lol


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

There's this gal on here.. When I first saw her I couldn't really believe an angel like her could hide herself away, but at the same time I could because I know what it's like to experience the same trouble with anxiety and attention disorders.

If she reads this she should know I will wait around however long it takes to get to know her so she feels comfortable enough to eventually meet me. And yeah, please know that I think you're great and I really enjoy your company when I do have it


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

josh23 said:


> Yeah...I blame your avatar tbh.


One likes guys ( nothing wrong with that love ya Oscar) and one, imposes to be a female when he is in fact a a male lol


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Nidhoggr said:


> Except for me because you don't like me! :lol


:no 
All aussie accents are :love2

do I dislike you? I wasn't aware of that :lol :stu


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

foe said:


> i don't know what anymouse looks like but i love her posts. therefore i have a crush on her personality. <3


She's very pretty and crushable. Not that I'd physically crush her.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

anymouse said:


> you call me a dog? fair enough. :rain


no, i just don't know whatcha look like. i'm sayin your posts are worth $300. :yay


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

anymouse said:


> was a reference to a song :b
> i loved your post.
> soul coughing!
> one of my favorite bands!
> and $300 seems a fair price for a whre.


this song? lol, i just caught it.




oh yeah, soul coughing kicks ***!
well, you can't be a postw**** when you're always deleting your posts. :lol


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

anymouse said:


> ty people!!


Oh no, you edit!


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I have a crush on BetaBoy's avatar


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

MindOverMood said:


> Since everyone else is naming names..
> 
> If you've seen my posts in here before, I said there were three girls I had crushes on.
> 
> ...


 Me? 

I'm pretty flattered to be included in this list of pretty ladies.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Cleary said:


> Me?
> 
> I'm pretty flattered to be included in this list of pretty ladies.


Going by your picture in your profile, hell yeah! Very pretty.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

veron said:


> Hahaha I did not expect you to do that :lol I was just teasing, silly.


Well you are a stunning young crush-worthy women, why would I not?


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

SuperSky said:


> I have a crush on BetaBoy's avatar


Mr. Farley sure knows how to charm.


----------



## kippan (Jun 4, 2011)

I have such a crush on artlandis right now. 
Sigh. 
_She doesn't even know!_


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

UltraShy said:


> How flattering. And I'd have never known if somebody didn't notice my name and link me to this thread.


Welp! Looks like the cat's outta the bag. Now you know.



> Actually, my .357 doesn't fit vertically even in my big mouth. Yes, I checked soon after purchase in 2008. With full underlug to weight down the muzzle and reduce rise in recoil, the barrel is 1.25" tall (excluding the front sight that's easily removed). It would only fit in mouth if held sideways. More than you wanted to know?
> 
> And above you see another of my special qualities: I'm that guy who says things that almost nobody else would. All part of my quirky charm.


:lol Yup. That's why I like you. 

Now, please refrain from pulling that trigger. But if the gun only fits sideways wouldn't you only just blow a cheek off? You wouldn't die...just look a little deformed. Oh well, I'd still like you anyway.

US: NOOOO!!!!


----------



## dominicwalli (May 12, 2011)

Tugwahquah said:


> crushes are great...love sucks


i second that!


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

dominicwalli said:


> i second that!


+2


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

kippan said:


> I have such a crush on artlandis right now.
> Sigh.
> _She doesn't even know!_


:um............ :yay :kiss

Is returned :b


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

...MM75. Oh yeah! Come here baby :wife


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

rainbowOne said:


> :no
> All aussie accents are :love2
> 
> do I dislike you? I wasn't aware of that :lol :stu


Just me being paranoid :lol


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

I have a crush on Au Laits Hipster Puppy

Super Pupperator!!!!!:boogie :boogie


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I have a crush on the button that lets you quote multiple posts. You know, the one with the +" on it. You can quote so many posts with it! That kind of power makes my knees quiver. I bet your pixels look extra sexy on a high resolution screen.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

huh said:


> ...MM75. Oh yeah! Come here baby :wife


You're so gonna get banned for this


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

slightlyawkward said:


> I doubt anyone has a crush on me.


I haven't talked to ya, but seen the pics in the Member Photos thread. I can honestly say that I have a crush on you :hide


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

I've crushes on the kitties in people's albums.


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

This thread is depressing. Not once did my name come up.

I hate being ugly and repulsive.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

anymouse, why is your visitor's wall closed/disabled?

and thanks for the comment.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

CrashMedicate said:


> I have a crush on the button that lets you quote multiple posts. You know, the one with the +" on it. You can quote so many posts with it! That kind of power makes my knees quiver. I bet your pixels look extra sexy on a high resolution screen.


Oooo, I love that thing. I love how it's so patient and lets me finish reading everything, but at the same time remembers all of the people I need to berate.

Little + button, I love you baby.

Not as much as air conditioning, but come on. Surely you didn't think we were on that level, did you?


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

JGreenwood said:


> This thread is depressing. Not once did my name come up.
> 
> I hate being ugly and repulsive.


Dont worry nobody said **** all about me either.
Doesnt mean nobody is thinking it though... Riiiighttt.. amirite ?
Come and get us!!!!

LINE UP

LOL

..nah really its a ****ing popularity contest. If someone actually wants to bone you what are the odds they'll post it. It's just a bunch of sillyness for funzzz


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

kathy903 said:


> ..nah really its a ****ing popularity contest. If someone actually wants to bone you what are the odds they'll post it. It's just a bunch of sillyness for funzzz


Haha yep.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

zookeeper said:


> Oooo, I love that thing. I love how it's so patient and lets me finish reading everything, but at the same time remembers all of the people I need to berate.
> 
> Little + button, I love you baby.


Mine. Back off...


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

... ok, I'll share.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

kathy903 said:


> Dont worry nobody said **** all about me either.
> Doesnt mean nobody is thinking it though... Riiiighttt.. amirite ?
> Come and get us!!!!
> 
> ...


Somebody had you on their list.

Like I said before, if she floats then she is not a witch like we had thought.

Meaning, keep posting for funzzz.



IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Haha yep.


I've had a crush on IoH since 2008.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

CrashMedicate said:


> ... ok, I'll share.


That's the beauty of the multi-quote button, it's used to more than one person at time.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh dear I have one yes!


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

This thread needs loveable kittehs


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

I have a crush on the red one in the middle.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

^ :haha


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Mercurochrome said:


> Somebody had you on their list.
> 
> Like I said before, if she floats then she is not a witch like we had thought.
> 
> ...


I love funzzz.

Not since 2007? I am deeply offended. :rain

I've had a crush on Mercurochrome since before it was cool to have SAS crushes.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Following names are crushes! Brokenstars and Dontworrybehappy! :high5 :squeeze

and also :squeeze for Lifegoeson!


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

anymouse said:


> you're lucky i found that comedy gold or you'd be in for a :twak about right now.
> and i haven't got the wall invisible for anyone it's just been down for a long time to avoid getting too addicted to the site, as i get addicted to the wall more than anything, being all ego-based and such, as your post there just pointed out.  (ie :twak anyways!)


lol, i don't even know what you're talking about but ok...you just keep on being mysterious anymouse. :b


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

I love a MAJOR crush on sherbert.


That guy is so smart, witty and gosh-darned handsome!! :b


----------



## JustWakeUp (Apr 27, 2009)

yep =)


----------



## voospenvi2734 (Dec 2, 2010)

kathy903 said:


> Dont worry nobody said **** all about me either.
> Doesnt mean nobody is thinking it though... Riiiighttt.. amirite ?
> Come and get us!!!!
> 
> ...


I havent been mentioned either :/ but I wouldn't say its a popularity contest. It looks like the people posting are friends who have gotten to know each other, and are just playing around on the thread. Either way you're right its just for fun don't take it seriously.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I love funzzz.
> 
> Not since 2007? I am deeply offended. :rain
> 
> I've had a crush on Mercurochrome since before it was cool to have SAS crushes.


You've predated everything cool, which is why I crush. Also, you are original, honest, funny, beautiful, and confident (at least on here).

And you were just a girl, not yet a woman, when you first joined. My crushing would have been most unwelcome.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Mercurochrome said:


> You've predated everything cool, which is why I crush. Also, you are original, honest, funny, beautiful, and confident (at least on here).
> 
> And you were just a girl, not yet a woman, when you first joined. My crushing would have been most unwelcome.


I think that makes me a meme.

=o

And now I have a 90's pop song in my head about crushes. THANKS FOR THAT.

While I frolic/bask/marinate in the compliments, I have to add that there is nothing original about my _cavatar_ (cat avatar).


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Dustii7 said:


> I havent been mentioned either :/ but I wouldn't say its a popularity contest. It looks like the people posting are friends who have gotten to know each other, and are just playing around on the thread. Either way you're right its just for fun don't take it seriously.


Yeah well thats what I mean.. the people who have most friends will prob be mentioned often aswell.. it doesnt necessarily mean anything against peoples looks who are not mentioned.. I wasnt trying to sound bitter about it I just swear a lot by accident lol I could care less I just enjoy reading this thread for fun its cute


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Mrhahaha

Dedicated toooooo ... Jgreenwood!
Bc he wants some crushin'
YAAAAA


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> gots to give a special mention to brokenstars and dontworrybehappy! :high5 :squeeze
> 
> and a :squeeze for lifegoeson


:yay You edited your post! :boogie Yesterday when I saw this I was like :cry My ex-boyfriend doesn't like me anymore :rain but now I'm like :banana


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> :yay You edited your post! :boogie Yesterday when I saw this I was like :cry My ex-boyfriend doesn't like me anymore :rain but now I'm like :banana


I know I iz sorry for doing that :rain but may I join you in the banana dancing?? :banana :b


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> I know I iz sorry for doing that :rain but may I join you in the banana dancing?? :banana :b


Of course you can join me in the banana dancing! :yay

:banana

:banana

:banana

:banana

:banana


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Aphexfan said:


> gots to give a special mention to brokenstars and dontworrybehappy! :high5 :squeeze
> 
> and a :squeeze for lifegoeson


 ... :blush... :fall ...


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

CrashMedicate said:


> I have a crush on the button that lets you quote multiple posts. You know, the one with the +" on it. You can quote so many posts with it! That kind of power makes my knees quiver. I bet your pixels look extra sexy on a high resolution screen.


Do you know I JUST realized this like 3 days ago !??? :idea My bulb is bright now!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I have a crush on ImWeird ! <3

cubanscorpio is a hottie though.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

anymouse said:


> i now agree since she told someone to 'eat a cookie' when they lashed out at me. :blush


^^^^^^^
hahahaha cool Yeah she is awesome!!:b


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I think I have a crush. Never had one before.

It feels weird.

Never mind, here's a dancing banana:

:banana


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

> Of course you can join me in the banana dancing! :yay
> 
> :banana
> 
> ...


:yay :banana :banana :banana


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

BrokenStars said:


> ... :blush... :fall ...


Hehe :blush, I love that dancing banana smiley :lol


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Now who went and trolled this thread? I mean "trolled" as in "traveled with a bag full of wiggling babies."


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Dustii7 said:


> I havent been mentioned either :/ but I wouldn't say its a popularity contest. It looks like the people posting are friends who have gotten to know each other, and are just playing around on the thread. Either way you're right its just for fun don't take it seriously.


Remember that you're also under age and not strictly legal, but you'll grow out of that.


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

kathy903 said:


> Mrhahaha
> 
> Dedicated toooooo ... Jgreenwood!
> Bc he wants some crushin'
> YAAAAA


awesome. thanks!


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

^ JGreenwood, does your username have anything to do with this brilliant man?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Aphexfan said:


> gots to give a special mention to brokenstars and dontworrybehappy! :high5 :squeeze
> 
> and a :squeeze for lifegoeson


:yay :squeeze


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

Aaaand I said I wouldn't. But oh well, I'm trying to lessen my time on here and this will surely help haha. I have a few crushes on here, some I just love their posts.

Mojo!- she is cool as hell and her posts are always fun to read and respond to. She's also gorgeous as hell.
Eliza!- I have no idea what she looks like, nor have I had a conversation with her, but something about her posts just tell me she is an awesome person, and whichever dude wins her heart, wins in life.
Au lait!- her posts are always hilarious and she is really pretty.
Rainbowone- really pretty and I like her posts.
Wackywednesdays- she's gorgeous... Oh oh and smart too.
Tutliputli- sweet Jesus this woman defines beautiful. Her posts are pretty funny too. Lol I've never talked to her but she is just an all around catch. 
Ravenm721- had a little thing for her a while ago lol
Foodz- not a crush, just a really cool friend
So I put her up here too!

I'm sure there are more but my memory is crap. If I didn't post a lot before, I damn sure won't be posting a lot now!


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

ConfusedMuse!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

hickorysmoked said:


> Aaaand I said I wouldn't. But oh well, I'm trying to lessen my time on here and this will surely help haha. I have a few crushes on here, some I just love their posts.
> 
> Mojo!- she is cool as hell and her posts are always fun to read and respond to. She's also gorgeous as hell.
> Eliza!- I have no idea what she looks like, nor have I had a conversation with her, but something about her posts just tell me she is an awesome person, and whichever dude wins her heart, wins in life.
> ...


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

I've had so many crushes on here I don't know where to begin. They've all lasted only about a day though, except one, but I basically told her that she lived too far away and it was unhealthy to dream like this. It's better being with the girl I'm with now than being alone. Still, every time we start texting again my heart does the macarena x)


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

I've had my fair share, only one with any seriousness though. But none of them get on SAS anymore.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Ballerina said:


> I've crushes on the kitties in people's albums.


This. :yay


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

OldSchoolSkater said:


> I haven't talked to ya, but seen the pics in the Member Photos thread. I can honestly say that I have a crush on you :hide


OOh thanks OldSchoolSkater You are awesome


----------



## JustWakeUp (Apr 27, 2009)

yep sure do.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

Rixy said:


> This thread needs loveable kittehs


I have a crush on these Kitties  :heart:heart:heart


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I haven't been spending enough time on here to have new crushes :um but I guess Aphexfan and Milco still :mushy


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

This forum so far is making my s.orientation even more disorientated! hmmm *shrugs*.
*inevitably goes browsing for kittahs at the pet shelter*.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I regret participating in this thread. Eat little monster, eat!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

layitontheline said:


> I regret participating in this thread. Eat little monster, eat!


No you don't.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Crush is probably a little strong (creepy), but these are the female posters whose posts I enjoy reading for various reasons.

anymouse
au Lait
Artandis
Dontworrybehappy
Eliza 
Hiccups
Kathy903
LifeGoesOn
Lonelysheep
Neptunus
Presence
Prudence
rainbowOne
Slightlyawkward
Skygazer
Vanillabb 

...and certainly more that are slipping my mind at the moment.

P.S. Do I win biggest "crush" list?


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

To be honest, I put your name first, and then realized it would be easy to go alphabetically from there.:high5


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Bonus points if you know what show that's from.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Godless1 said:


> Crush is probably a little strong (creepy), but these are the female posters whose posts I enjoy reading for various reasons.
> 
> anymouse
> au Lait
> ...


:yay:yay:yay

:nw I feel extremely honored to make your list.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

anymouse said:


> ^ all i know is she reminds me of kaylee and it reminds me of soundgarden thread!!


By the way, it was Dollhouse. Joss Whedon's latest short lived Fox show.



dontworrybehappy said:


> :yay:yay:yay
> 
> :nw I feel extremely honored to make your list.


Of course you made my list. You know I love your posts. :yes


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I feel my new thread, "SAS Enemies," will go over really well.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Mercurochrome said:


> I feel my new thread, "SAS Enemies," will go over really well.


I'd prefer that one to this one :blank.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

melissa75 said:


> I'd prefer that one to this one :blank.


Awwww....neither should be allowed.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

melissa75 said:


> I'd prefer that one to this one :blank.


:blank


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

Godless1 said:


> Crush is probably a little strong (creepy), but these are the female posters whose posts I enjoy reading for various reasons.
> 
> anymouse
> au Lait
> ...


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

^:clap Love the eyebrow dexterity.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I have a crush on myself. Is that wrong?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

GunnyHighway said:


> :blank


I kid . Kinda.



Mercurochrome said:


> I was only mentioned a few times! I'm not quarterback or teacher's pet, but I want to be more popular!
> 
> This thread is just for funzzz.
> 
> I vote for Melissa75 as most crushable SAS member, due to great personality and smashing good looks!


Yayyy, my awesome friend! TY :teeth


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Godless1 said:


> Crush is probably a little strong (creepy), but these are the female posters whose posts I enjoy reading for various reasons.
> 
> anymouse
> au Lait
> ...


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

bwidger85 said:


> I have a crush on myself. Is that wrong?


If that's wrong, I don't want to be right.



lonelysheep said:


>


:squeeze


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I've got a crush on someone here, but she already knows who she is. What she doesn't know is that I've got mad crushes on the rest of you as well! I'd totally make a list of all the wonderful folks on this site if I didn't think it would take up an entire page.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Hmm okay. I kinda don't want to do this for a few reasons. Firstly I don't want to offend those on here I consider friends or good friends, but that I don't have a crush on, you are all AWESOME. Secondly it will probably just make it really weird between myself whoever I list. Thirdly I don't want to come across as perverted. Fourthly I'm scared, fifthly I may accidently overlook someone i'm crushing on (I'll adjust the list when I'm not exhausted) o.o Sixthly you can't really say you're crushing on someone when you only know them online (and especially when we hardly/don't talk) and did I mention I don't want to offend anyone? Anyway...I guess i'll just go for it, then make haste in finding a safe hiding spot. 

Ballerina
Kathy903
Laura024
Uncategorizedme

*hides*


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

I've only been here for three weeks?.. but so far I enjoy the posts of...

angus
xTKsaucex
WintersTale
Godless1
Eliza 
Neptunus

..I don't know I enjoy a lot of people's posts here this is just a few I've seen today and though yeah I like their posts.. there are others but I guess once I've been here longer...yar!! xP


----------



## aw1993 (Aug 8, 2011)

hmmm idk i don't think I know enough guys on here haha....hmu !


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

mezzoforte


----------



## slightlyawkward (Feb 16, 2011)

Godless1 said:


> Bonus points if you know what show that's from.


Dollhouse, obviously!


----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)

Godless1 said:


> Bonus points if you know what show that's from.


Aww, that was my favorite episode.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Godless1 said:


> Crush is probably a little strong (creepy), but these are the female posters whose posts I enjoy reading for various reasons.
> 
> anymouse
> au Lait
> ...


:yay:b


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm a foul bachelorette frog.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Vanilllabb said:


> :yay:b


:boogie
Hey, we have almost the exact same number of posts.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Ahhhhh SASers come on *Let's Get it On*!


----------



## eddyr (Aug 1, 2011)

Don't really post enough or popular for this lol  shame! Crushes are visceral anyways.

Oh yah half my posts get deleted as well... xD


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I don't want to think about it.

:no


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

All 3 are taken ;D


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

mindovermood is a cool cat!!


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Hey Kennnie


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

.............:blush


hey hows it going?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I may have one lol


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

meganmila said:


> I may have one lol


Can't blame you either, he is charismatic, alright. If I wasn't a guy, you'd be having some competition!


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Hello there.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Northern Lights


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Lanter said:


> Can't blame you either, he is charismatic, alright. If I wasn't a guy, you'd be having some competition!


Do you know who I'm talking about lol


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Do you know who I'm talking about lol


WELL ME OF COURSE! You'd have a pretty awful taste if it wasn't.

Ah **** it. In my head, hours ago when I just woke up, all this sounded a whole lot funnier.

I should ban myself from the internet the first few hours after I wake up - I always end up writing stupid ****. Late at night too. There are actually very few moments during the day that I don't spew out complete nonsense.

I am going to find my favorite corner and cry in shame. Haven't been there the whole day yet, it must've missed me.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Lanter said:


> WELL ME OF COURSE! You'd have a pretty awful taste if it wasn't.
> 
> Ah **** it. In my head, hours ago when I just woke up, all this sounded a whole lot funnier.
> 
> ...


Lol you got it right. And you shouldn't go cry.


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Lol you got it right. And you shouldn't go cry.


Oh yeah, of course I did. What I said earlier, was not a joke at all. Nope, not a joke. Did you know? I am psychic. But not only that; I am pretty good at turning water into wine too.

But my proudest ability? Staying humble, even when I am _this_ good.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Lanter said:


> Oh yeah, of course I did. What I said earlier, was not a joke at all. Nope, not a joke. Did you know? I am psychic. But not only that; I am pretty good at turning water into wine too.
> 
> But my proudest ability? Staying humble, even when I am _this_ good.


 I'm confused. :lol But I'll read anything you write.


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

meganmila said:


> I'm confused. :lol But I'll read anything you write.


Meh, you didn't miss much besides my ever silly humor. It's kind of a hit or miss thing. Though I miss a lot more than I hit. Ah well, if I manage to make as much as myself laugh, it's good enough for me, right?

Yeah, I don't really aim for the stars.

And I laugh at my own jokes.

Daddy did always call me special.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Lanter said:


> Meh, you didn't miss much besides my ever silly humor. It's kind of a hit or miss thing. Though I miss a lot more than I hit. Ah well, if I manage to make as much as myself laugh, it's good enough for me, right?
> 
> Yeah, I don't really aim for the stars.
> 
> ...


 You're interesting.


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

meganmila said:


> You're interesting.


Totally.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

I had posted my crushes in here a while back, but I deleted them 

Upon further inspection I realize that I've been mentioned in this thread, thanks Catherine!!!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

^ I'm too cowardly/wise? to mention names. But thanks for the mention to the couple that did mention me!


: D


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

actionman said:


> I dreamt about somebody on here last night. It felt so good, so natural..I and her were on top of the world. I dreamt she only lived 50miles away..yet in reality it's thousands. We were talking baout how cool it was that we lived so close to each other..and how we were going to see each other all the time. I was sitting next to her on a sofa and i had my arm around her..we kept hugging during our conversation because we were so happy and excited about being together.
> 
> I was devastated when I woke up and realised none of it was real. Really tore my heart to pieces...im still feeling it now. This is going to take a while to get over.


Awww :squeeze hugs to you from me


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

^To whoever posted that quote up there ( I can't find the actual post), I feel for you, I often have great dreams and then feel like crap when I wake up, it's horrible.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

WalkingDisaster said:


> ^To whoever posted that quote up there ( I can't find the actual post), I feel for you, I often have great dreams and then feel like crap when I wake up, it's horrible.


Mhmm, dreams suck. If it's a bad dream, well, it's bad. If it's good, then once you wake up you realize it's not real.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

GunnyHighway said:


> Mhmm, dreams suck. If it's a bad dream, well, it's bad. If it's good, then once you wake up you realize it's not real.


True. However, most of my dreams are neither good nor bad, just like weird acid trips (which is strange as I don't do drugs). :stu


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I wish I had those. My dreams always involve somebody I know in a situation I know is never going to happen. Guess that's the point of dreams though.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I want you all.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

GunnyHighway said:


> I wish I had those. My dreams always involve somebody I know in a situation I know is never going to happen. Guess that's the point of dreams though.


I have those somethimes, but the people in them are imaginary.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Hiccups said:


> I've only been here for three weeks?.. but so far I enjoy the posts of...
> 
> angus
> xTKsaucex
> ...


ohhh my, I do believe I have the vapors.


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Mercurochrome said:


> I feel my new thread, "SAS Enemies," will go over really well.


Haha just saw this it made me laugh
I'm not sure if it would go well but what I do know is atleast I would be on _that_ list


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:rain ..


----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)

I barely know anyone here.......


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

Has anyone said Colton yet?!


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Okay I'm coming out with it.

I have an SAS crush on... tigerlilly

:kiss


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I have one on LaRibbon. :mushy


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

I haz SAS crush :hide


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Egd


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Hmm do I name my crushes or not still not sure


----------



## Daniel87 (Aug 15, 2011)

I think this forum was hacked by someone. My name got removed on 100+ posts :rofl

Edit: I'm an idiot


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Ok I name em

NES my most recent one:mushy

Also

Tutliputli

Piscesvixen

Beautifulsadness

Mojocrunch

Indigo flow

That's all I can think of
If your not on my list of crushes then sorry I guess


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

lonely metalhead said:


> Ok I name em
> 
> NES my most recent one:mushy
> 
> ...


Awww :yay :eek .... :blush :squeeze 
---------

I'd feel really guilty naming names :rain ..

So I guess I love you all . ^_^


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Love you to NES<3333333

Haha:lol

I surprisingly don't regret putting it up what's wrong with me


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Hmm if you love the NES you'd be able to answer these simple questions ;

1
What nes game was made by nintendo
A.Megaman 
B.Castlevania
C.Tetris 2
D.Ninja Gaiden

2
What is not a robot master
A.Snake man
B.Hard man
C.Diamond Man
D.Gemini Man

3
What month did the NES come out in the US
A.July
B.September
C.November
D.October

4
What was not a launch title.
A.Pinball
B.Hogan's Alley
C.Exitebike
D.Donkey Kong

5
What year did the NES 2 (top loader) come out in the US
A.1993
B.1994
C.1992
D.1991

6
What power beats Metal man in Megaman 2
A.Quick boomerang
B.Mega Buster
C.Crash bomb
D.Flash stopper

7
Which is not a weapon in the ORIGINAL castlevania?
A.vampire killer
B.Holy water
C.Bible
D.Cross

8
How many castlvania games were released on the nes
A.1
B.2
C.3
D.4

9
what franchise did not have a game on the nes
A.Street Fighter
B.altered beast
C.Contra
D.virtua fighter

10
in castlevania 3 who do you play as at the beggening
A.Trever belmont
B.Simon Belmont
C.Ricter belmont
D.Alucard










Question 11: What classic NES villain is pictured above?

A.Armos (The Legend of Zelda, NES)
B.Ice Field Boss (Contra, NES)
C.Satan (Ghosts n' Goblins, NES)
D.Dodongo (The Legend of Zelda, NES)


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

NES said:


> Hmm if you love the NES you'd be able to answer these simple questions ;
> 
> 1
> What nes game was made by nintendo
> ...


How did I do?


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

NES said:


> Hmm if you love the NES you'd be able to answer these simple questions


Looking at this list, it's become clear to me that it's SNES, and not NES, that I truly love. Sorry NES.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Godless1 said:


> How did I do?


Not bad ... you missed 2 though .


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

papaSmurf said:


> Looking at this list, it's become clear to me that it's SNES, and not NES, that I truly love. Sorry NES.


----------



## Aedan (Jul 21, 2011)

I haz SAS crush too :hide


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Daniel87 said:


> I think this forum was hacked by someone. My name got removed on 100+ posts :rofl
> 
> Edit: I'm an idiot


:lol :lol :lol



lonely metalhead said:


> Ok I name em
> 
> NES my most recent one:mushy
> 
> ...


Awww


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm quite handsome. I can't resist myself.
:blush


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I think I've finally managed to get over mine. Bit of a relief, really! Hopefully next time around I'll crush on someone who isn't from the internet.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

papaSmurf said:


> I think I've finally managed to get over mine. Bit of a relief, really! _*Hopefully next time around I'll crush on someone who isn't from the internet.*_


:yes


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I have a crush on duke of prunes now.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Shadowmask and EarlGreyDregs...Don't let it get to your head guys  haha


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

yeah, i did have a crush on someone about my age on here. I'm only saying it now cause she doesn't post here anymore. I'd have felt like a creep if she was still on this site.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:love2


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:mushy


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

This is what my crush feels like.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I have the most posts in this thread and not one person is crushing on me. Hahahha. I'm a dork.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I have the most posts in this thread and not one person is crushing on me. Hahahha. I'm a dork.


:mushy I wanna pet the pretty kitty.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Everyone has crushes on my cats, at least.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> I have the most posts in this thread and not one person is crushing on me. Hahahha. I'm a dork.


How can you tell who has the most posts?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

You click on the number underneath replies.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> You click on the number underneath replies.


Well then, that's new to me. I like you, you're useful. :clap


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

strawberryjulius said:


> I have the most posts in this thread and not one person is crushing on me. Hahahha. I'm a dork.


Me either, let's crush on each other yeah? or at least sit still and let me do all the crushing :mushy


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I prefer to be crushed by the weight of people's bodies, just so you know.


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

strawberryjulius said:


> I prefer to be crushed by the weight of people's bodies, just so you know.


In a way, that will be part of the "crushing" process :teeth


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

anymouse said:


>


Why did you block your profile wall? Now I cant comment. ._.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

anymouse said:


>


 :lol


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

anymouse said:


>


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

All this talk of ***** is making me all hot and stuff. 





Oh, I think there's cat hair blocking my fan. That might be the cause. :blank


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

anymouse said:


>


:yay omfg I love that gif D:


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

GunnyHighway said:


> All this talk of ***** is making me all hot and stuff.
> 
> Oh, I think there's cat hair blocking my fan. That might be the cause. :blank


Hey Hunny


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

anymouse said:


> nevermind.. as usual my sa means countdown to delete p*ssycat in 5..4..3... :rain


lol i got your message but you edited out? i dunno o-o


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

GunnyHighway said:


> All this talk of ***** is making me all hot and stuff.
> 
> Oh, I think there's cat hair blocking my fan. That might be the cause. :blank


:lol

...and it's all my cat's fault.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

anymouse said:


> what she said. ^


I'm lost!

but okay! :]


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> You click on the number underneath replies.


Wow, had no idea about that. I like it!!


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

anymouse said:


> i added to it yet it still makes no sense. :b
> 
> *posts more kitteh*


Ohh, it didnt show before. lol

I thought you were afraid of posting or something. xD


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Haven't had any names in a little while here. Let's hear some more!! 

(Yes, I realize there are overtones of hypocrisy in this post~)


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Just Lurking :mushy


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

anymouse said:


>


Lol!!! nice!

xD


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Aloysius said:


> Just Lurking :mushy


Ahhh, that must be my first mention in here!!!

Or I get it, you're just looking at the avatar. Is that it? That's it, isn't it. WTH man!!!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Just Lurking said:


> Ahhh, that must be my first mention in here!!!
> 
> Or I get it, you're just looking at the avatar. Is that it? That's it, isn't it. WTH man!!!


So you're not Avril Lavigne?

This sucks.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

You seem like a fun person Aloysius. Almost good enough to crush.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

I demand you all pull your socks up, lift your game and just be generally more awesome! bbeeccaaauuseee........ if I don't fire this crush arrow at someone soon then... I feel..... my bow string will snap and if that happens... then....weellll! ....


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*Enough with the double entendre or this thread will be locked or reemoved*


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Naw. And it'd be my fault _again. _


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Or you could just delete the posts.


----------



## ReincarnatedRose (May 20, 2011)

There was a particular female poster who caught my eye a few weeks back. And that's all I will say. ;-)


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

Hiccups said:


> I demand you all pull your socks up, lift your game and just be generally more awesome! bbeeccaaauuseee........ if I don't fire this crush arrow at someone soon then... I feel..... my bow string will snap and if that happens... then....weellll! ....


You can fire it over here.. I wouldn't complain


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

OldSchoolSkater said:


> You can fire it over here.. I wouldn't complain


*pulls string back*

*aims*

*controls breathing*

*string snaps*










sooooo close!


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

Hiccups said:


> *pulls string back*
> 
> *aims*
> 
> ...


Haha. Wow. Bummer...


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Naw. And it'd be my fault _again. _


It's always all your fault julius! :wife


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> *Enough with the double entendre or this thread will be locked or reemoved*


What ever do you mean?










.... Amocholes sure dominates a thread :whip ... that's kind of crush able.:mushy

*Will stop the double entendre* :hide


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

anymouse said:


> :whip :mushy :spit




:mushy


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Gots a major SAS crush.


----------



## vash (Aug 16, 2010)

No crush.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Mommy <3


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

<3 :yay


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

anymouse said:


>


 I love it .


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

anymouse said:


> :b


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok I've been here for a while and I'll admit my crushes; I like these girls primarily for their musical interests. In no particular order: 

atticusfinch
tutliputli
don'tworrybehappy
laura024
presence
and brokenstars (stars, why don't you talk to me anymore)


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Hiccups said:


> I demand you all pull your socks up, lift your game and just be generally more awesome! bbeeccaaauuseee........ if I don't fire this crush arrow at someone soon then... I feel..... my bow string will snap and if that happens... then....weellll! ....


Señor Chang! Community!! (is awesomeeeee)


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Paragon said:


> Señor Chang! Community!! (is awesomeeeee)


booyah!


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Hiccups said:


> booyah!


Troy and Abed > all though!!

_If I stay there can be no party. I must be out there in the night, staying vigilant. Wherever a party needs to be saved, I'm there. Wherever there are masks or if there's tom foolery in joy, I'm there. But sometimes I'm not because I'm out there in the night, staying vigilant. Watching, lurking, running, jumping, hurdling, sleeping... No, I can't sleep. You sleep; I'm awake. I don't sleep. I don't blink. Am I a bird? No, I'm a bat. I am Batman. Or am I? ...Yes, I am Batman. _


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

^ I figured it out. AND I KNOW SOMEONE WITH THAT NAME. hehe.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> ^ I figured it out. AND I KNOW SOMEONE WITH THAT NAME. hehe.


I figured it out too! I feel so smart.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

AshleyVictoria


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

I haz ! I haz !:boogie


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Maybe, a little. :sigh


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

I have one and he is well aware of it.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

mayhap ... a little micro-crushlet. :b


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

love is dead. *tries to look all disaffected*


----------



## Aedan (Jul 21, 2011)

Ragana said:


> I haz ! I haz !:boogie





Innamorata said:


> Maybe, a little. :sigh





CourtneyB said:


> I have one and he is well aware of it.





phoelomek said:


> mayhap ... a little micro-crushlet. :b





fingertips said:


> love is dead. *tries to look all disaffected*


Ladies, this is cute but I can only be the man of one woman...


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I can be the man of 2 women :teeth


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

I am the man for all women...lol


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

I like italians.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

ya it really works


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

I've got three little crushes. But one of them keeps getting himself banned :|


----------



## comfortablynumb1985 (Aug 5, 2011)

gomenne. i love reading her posts and relating with pretty much everything she says.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

SaltyPretzel22.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Aedan said:


> Ladies, this is cute but I can only be the man of one woman...


 oh no, my poor heart is broken into little tiny pieces! 

I'm sorry to break your sweet little heart but it's not you, Mr. Monogamist :b


----------



## keyla965 (Jan 13, 2011)

i definently have a crush here. i hope to god he wont read this. i compared him to an anime character. (anime charcters are hot, and so is he) i dont really think he like compliments that much though. 


Hes really cute to me.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh well..
:lurk


----------



## Daniel87 (Aug 15, 2011)

Estival


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

No crushes here..though I tease a lot


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Lately: Gunny!


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

:yes


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

oh come on it's less fun without naming names 
oke


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Maybe

:um

lol


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

tranquildream
egd
sophiek
ragana
calichick
luctus
ventura
meganmila
ballerina
frenger
piscesvixen
siringo
zomgz
kesker
trendyfool
skywatcher

no particular order.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

I have none whatsoever.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

1951615121225

Figure it out.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

the cheat said:


> 1951615121225
> 
> Figure it out.


Seafolly


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Seafolly


Finally, someone with the guts to just go ahead and name his crush. Awesome job, Ospi!

...:um


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

Little red riding hood...

Oh she knows who she is hehe..  

:heart:whip


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

the cheat said:


> Finally, someone with the guts to just go ahead and name his crush. Awesome job, Ospi!
> 
> ...:um


lots of people have named their crush. I no longer have a crush on anyone, I gave that up along time ago.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

the cheat said:


> Finally, someone with the guts to just go ahead and name his crush. Awesome job, Ospi!
> 
> ...:um


:rofl


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Mr Blues said:


> Little red riding hood...
> 
> Oh she knows who she is hehe..
> 
> :heart:whip


:yay :squeeze


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

fingertips said:


> love is dead. *tries to look all disaffected*






the cheat said:


> Finally, someone with the guts to just go ahead and name his crush. Awesome job, Ospi!
> 
> ...:um


:teeth


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Also, someone called tips _a lady. _Again!


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Hmm why do I get the feeling quite a few of these crush arrows are aimed at Australia :b


Oh gawd, the accent! :mushy



hiimnotcool said:


> Hmm..
> 
> Sara01, *whatsername75*, quiet0lady.
> 
> In no particular order.


_A CHALLENGER!_ ::draws sword::


----------



## alwaysmistaken (Aug 25, 2011)

Ospi :clap


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Not allowed to have one ^_^ it's against the wools.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

I have 2-3 on my mind, but i am not going to post no names (for my and their own sakes :b)


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

The ones that actually talk to me.


----------



## suddentwist (Sep 27, 2011)

Daniel87

River In The Mountain, although I do not really know her, but she's so very beautiful.


----------



## suddentwist (Sep 27, 2011)

Innamorata said:


> I like italians.


Hehe, Inna.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

suddentwist said:


> Hehe, Inna.


Ha 

I changed my mind.


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)

used to have one


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

People! Be more assertive in contacting your SAS crushes. Opportunity waits for no man or woman on the internet. If you are single and the other person is too, there is no reason why you shouldn't contact that person via PM for the sake of forming a relationship or something much much more. You may miss out on a grand opportunity to change your life and lifestyle for the better.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

I like my crush, he likes me, we live way too far apart for anything to happen.

*bangs head on desk*


----------



## ShyGuy86 (Sep 17, 2011)

Innamorata said:


> *bangs head on desk*


*does the same*


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

umm maybe i think...


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

I have a heterosexual girl crush on the lovely lady phoelomek.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Ballerina said:


> I have a heterosexual girl crush on the lovely lady phoelomek.


'Tis mutual, m'lady.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

TOUCHDOWNNNNNNNNNNxNNNNNNNNNNNN.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

CourtneyB is a cutie. :yes


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

pandabears.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

BobtheSaint said:


> CourtneyB is a cutie. :yes


Awww you're so sweet!! :squeeze
I had no idea my name would ever be mentioned here haha!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

CourtneyB said:


> Awww you're so sweet!! :squeeze
> I had no idea my name would ever be mentioned here haha!


You're welcome! I like girls with braces in their mouth.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

BobtheSaint said:


> You're welcome! I like girls with braces in their mouth.


Uh oh, I'm in the final stages of my braces... :b
Thank god though, they were supposed to be off in 6 months (April 2011) and I'm going on 13 months now :/


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Tenebrous said:


> I am the man for all women...lol


Smart :lol


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

CourtneyB said:


> Uh oh, I'm in the final stages of my braces... :b
> Thank god though, they were supposed to be off in 6 months (April 2011) and I'm going on 13 months now :/


Even without them on, you're still pretty as a princess. :yes


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

BobtheSaint said:


> Even without them on, you're still pretty as a princess. :yes


Thanks! That's my brother's nickname for me :b


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> :mushy:heart Tutliputli :heart:mushy
> 
> ...........................................


Haven't seen her around lately:blank Wonder what she's up to.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> Haven't seen her around lately:blank Wonder what she's up to.


Let's hope that's she's OK and still beautiful.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Oh, Estival is also a cutie. There's just way too many here.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I have a crush on CarbonFish79.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Haven't met anyone on these forums. Ill just say all the people with good lookin women on their avatars for now cuz thats all i got here at SAS so far. Say hi ppl!!!! It's online!!!!! Don't be shyyy!!!!!


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I think I still have it heh.


----------



## Daniel87 (Aug 15, 2011)

:nw Kristin93


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin :mushy


----------



## ermor90 (Oct 22, 2011)

Im new here, havent written much...

But so far I have read alot and I think I like everyone here. Can I say Im in love with you all?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Unless I am mistaken......

=D


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Melissa75 is my crush...and I have a crush on Ballerina's voice...though she's been MIA since the incident with the mod.


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

Laura024


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Cheesecake


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Do you ever contact your crush?


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

No. I actually have several "crushes" but I have not contacted any of them. Not yet anyway.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Well, me neither. Atleast you have "balls" to say publicly who your crush is.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

jsgt said:


> Melissa75 is my crush...and I have a crush on Ballerina's voice...though she's been MIA since the incident with the mod.


+1 on Ballerina's voice. Isn't it just the most gorgeous thing you have ever heard ever?


----------



## Marc1980 (Oct 24, 2011)

Not telling.


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

I can't find the members who have crushes on me!

Cmon..don't be afraid to come out of the woodwork...male or female I don't care. 

my crush??
Well it's a toss up between Millenium Man and Still Waters.


----------



## MaxSchreck (Nov 1, 2010)

i wouldn't say a crush but i definitely take a liking to someone


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

josh23 said:


> +1 on Ballerina's voice. Isn't it just the most gorgeous thing you have ever heard ever?


Dude! I melted when I heard her talk in the voice thread. Pure bliss for the ears!


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

humourless said:


> I can't find the members who have crushes on me!
> 
> Cmon..don't be afraid to come out of the woodwork...male or female I don't care.
> 
> ...


I think you're sexy.

I also have a crush on ImWeird. Cute kid.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Huk phin said:


> Laura024


Ballsy.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


> Ballsy.


Are be my girlfriend, yes?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

ImWeird said:


> Are be my girlfriend, yes?


*shifty eyes* I expect to be paid err'day.... in chocolate.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


> *shifty eyes* I expect to be paid err'day.... in chocolate.


The kind I rub on my bod?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

ImWeird said:


> The kind I rub on my bod?


Yes. We can make an ice cream sundae. x]


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


> Yes. We can make an ice cream sundae. x]


Or a banana split. :boogie


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

laura024 said:


> Ballsy.


Thanks........I think? :roll


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^and now she's not your crush anymore, eh? =P


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

My two past sas crushes were lonelygirl88 and cabecitasilenciosa. Yeah I'm naming names  (only because neither of them post here anymore)


----------



## Funkadelic (Oct 6, 2010)

Funkadelic. I'm in love with myself.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

beansly,cheesecake,clint westwood,gsybe,paul

edit: ventura


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Betaboy90, quiet0lady, 

One is past and a guy,
One is rarely here, 
Neither are crushes so to say. But two people I have a lot of respect for and I have connected with and enjoyed knowing. Two people I would love to one day meet.


----------



## Clint Westwood (Sep 23, 2010)

Who don't I have a crush on?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

meepie said:


> beansly,cheesecake,clint westwood,gsybe,paul
> 
> edit: ventura


:heart *bat eyes*


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

This person


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

^ Edit haha it works- Boosting up my profile view


----------



## beansly (Sep 5, 2011)

Clint Westwood

:afr


----------



## beansly (Sep 5, 2011)

meepie


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

WineKitty said:


> "Do you work at UPS? Because I could have sworn I saw you checking out my package! " Another gem. :fall


lol


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

:mushy


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

mrbojangles said:


> My two past sas crushes were


You spoke too soon


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

FairyLuna said:


> JGreenwood.... *blush* hes adorable <3


:boogiemy heart skipped a beat!


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

JGreenwood said:


> :boogiemy heart skipped a beat!


Hehe thats too cute


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

If I told you, I'd have to kill you.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

mind_games


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> You spoke too soon


:um...:tiptoe


----------



## masterofsadness56 (Jun 3, 2011)

rdrr said:


> People! Be more assertive in contacting your SAS crushes. Opportunity waits for no man or woman on the internet. If you are single and the other person is too, there is no reason why you shouldn't contact that person via PM for the sake of forming a relationship or something much much more. You may miss out on a grand opportunity to change your life and lifestyle for the better.


 Not when they think of you as just somebody on a forum and not an actual person you can meet in "real life".


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

Ventura said:


> ^ Edit haha it works- Boosting up my profile view


Oh man, that's genius!
I :lol'ed


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Starts with a G, ends with a unnyHighway.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

I probably said this already, but um...no. I have SA and am skilled at keeping my crushes private.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Ventura said:


> mind_games


back off, he's mine.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I will have to think on this one!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

huh said:


> back off, he's mine.


No way! ...


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I are has a crush.


----------



## aw1993 (Aug 8, 2011)

i want to have a crush..they're fun.. its also fun when i'm the one being crushed on.hah; ] jk, but really.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I have a crush... a damn near obsession in fact. I'll never reveal it, but if I did, you would see how disturbed I am :blank


----------



## AnxiousA (Oct 31, 2011)

I have one but I'm playing it 'oh so cool'. Oh wait, no I'm not!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

...ughhhhhhhhhhhhhh. :|


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Crushes have been my favourite form of escapism ever since I started _noticing_ girls. :lol
So yeah I basically always have one. Not telling though :b


----------



## beansly (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't think my crush likes that I have a crush on him...ops


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

She know's who she is.


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

Durzo


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


>


(_awkward_)


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I do.....but not telling


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

lad said:


> She know's who she is.


She sure does

wut


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

Anybody else check this thread with a secret hope that your name will be mentioned? :blush


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ No...




:um


----------



## idiotboy (Sep 30, 2011)

all da ladies who won't name names...i'll just sit here and pretend they're all talking about me. ^_^


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Huk phin said:


> Anybody else check this thread with a secret hope that your name will be mentioned? :blush


I actually browse this thread to see if anyone has the same crush(es) that I do...so I can challenge them to an e-fight for her e-heart.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

No crushes but I highly respect some people here and admire them but who they are im too shy to say right now ^.^


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Oh my.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

jsgt said:


> Melissa75 is my crush...and I have a crush on Ballerina's voice...though she's been MIA since the incident with the mod.


:shock

Never would have expected to see my name in this thread


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

melissa75 said:


> :shock
> 
> Never would have expected to see my name in this thread


Really? I think I've seen your name mentioned in here on a few occasions.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

mrbojangles said:


> Really? I think I've seen your name mentioned in here on a few occasions.


I voted her most crushable BEFORE she was a mod. Now she has POWER too! Major CRUSH POWER!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I really like *ArtoDecon85* :blush


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

melissa75 said:


> :shock
> 
> Never would have expected to see my name in this thread


Suprise suprise! You seem like a very crushable(not like soda can "crush") person, so Im sure there are many others who are crushing on you. :wink


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

LostIdentity said:


> Although it's totally pointless, i sort of have a soft spot for illusionofhappiness.
> And then i saw her pic and was just like...  :fall


I are flattered.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I wish somebody had a crush on me 

:rain


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

:rain


----------



## idiotboy (Sep 30, 2011)

lonely metalhead - your username is lonely metalhead, you have an inverted cross and a pentagram for your avatar and you have 666 posts. if you weren't a guy, i'd be crushing hard. :yes


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

idiotboy said:


> lonely metalhead - your username is lonely metalhead, you have an inverted cross and a pentagram for your avatar and you have 666 posts. if you weren't a guy, i'd be crushing hard. :yes


:lol:lol I'm not sure how to take that. It made me laugh though, so thanks for that.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Huk phin said:


> Anybody else check this thread with a secret hope that your name will be mentioned? :blush


Hahaha of course not. Never would I think of doing such a thing.


----------



## idiotboy (Sep 30, 2011)

lonely metalhead said:


> :lol:lol I'm not sure how to take that. It made me laugh though, so thanks for that.


rock on, my metal brother.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Do I have any hahha????...i guess yes!!!


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Huk phin said:


> Anybody else check this thread with a secret hope that your name will be mentioned? :blush


Yeah, as yet I havent.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I have friend-crushes on Artistgyrrl, Beansly, Gorillaz, Laura, DyingNote...:blush


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

And cellophanegirl and lots of others


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

trendyfool said:


> I have friend-crushes on Artistgyrrl, Beansly, Gorillaz, Laura, DyingNote...:blush


I have one on you, sort of.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Looks for my name, looks for my name, and.... no. :blank


----------



## DazdNConfuzd (Jul 11, 2011)

Yeah I've got a crush on a guy, he's a little bit retarded.....I think, and drives the wrong way down one way streets, oh and he keeps a furry halloween costume in his car for some reason!

He's amazing!!!!


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

DazdNConfuzd said:


> Yeah I've got a crush on a guy, he's a little bit retarded.....I think, and drives the wrong way down one way streets, oh and he keeps a furry halloween costume in his car for some reason!
> 
> He's amazing!!!!


You two are such a cute couple


----------



## DazdNConfuzd (Jul 11, 2011)

Losm said:


> You two are such a cute couple


Cute couple.......or pair of doped up idiots, not sure yet!!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Huk phin said:


> Anybody else check this thread with a secret hope that your name will be mentioned? :blush


Yes. :no


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

broflovski said:


> I have one on you, sort of.


Likewise


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

If everything goes according to plan, I'll be meeting mine next year :yay


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> If everything goes according to plan, I'll be meeting mine next year :yay


:ditto


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

CrashMedicate said:


> :ditto


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Double Indemnity said:


> Looks for my name, looks for my name, and.... no. :blank


same here!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> If everything goes according to plan, I'll be meeting mine next year :yay


\
What?! You are going NOWHERE young lady! I didn't bring you up to go around in cars with stinky boys! not unless you bring me back something.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

leonardess said:


> \
> What?! You are going NOWHERE young lady! I didn't bring you up to go around in cars with stinky boys! not unless you bring me back something.


Please mama? I'll bring his daddy back for you!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Please mama? I'll bring his daddy back for you!


eh, just giftwrap a comedian. I miss British humo*u*r.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

leonardess said:


> eh, just giftwrap a comedian. I miss British humo*u*r.


Which one takes your fancy? Bill Bailey? Fook anyone who says he looks like an egg with a shower curtain hanging off the back. Even though he said that himself.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^great minds think alike!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

leonardess said:


> ^great minds think alike!


:yay <3 Bill Bailey. I'll bring him to you.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Huk phin said:


> Anybody else check this thread with a secret hope that your name will be mentioned? :blush


Actually I came in here out of curiosity, just to see who was crushing on whom, and my name was mentioned on the same page  I was sitting there in shock thinking, "no....that can't be right." :b


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> :yay <3 Bill Bailey. I'll bring him to you.


woot!


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

tutliputli said:


> If everything goes according to plan, I'll be meeting mine next year :yay


Noooooooooooooo! I'm not your crush? :no


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I've just developed a crush on JocularJiminity82.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

dazdnconfuzd said:


> cute couple of idiots


fixed!


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

more of an appreciation list than crush but hey! 

anymouse
mindovermood
slightlyawkward
au lait
paper samurai
neptunus
anthrotex
papasmurf
misanthropic79
iwearshirts


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

JCG... He's got a cute smile, when you get to see it.


----------



## Opacus (Dec 12, 2011)

--


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Yup.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I saw many cute guys in that picture thread but what's the point? There was also a guy who posts a lot of political stuff that I like but then he said that he eats meat, so meh.....


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

komorikun said:


> I saw many cute guys in that picture thread but what's the point? There was also a guy who posts a lot of political stuff that I like but then he said that he eats meat, so meh.....


i know you be talkin bout me. lol jk. :b


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I have a few


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Mr Self Destruct (Jan 8, 2010)

Just one who I love very much <3
(mezzoforte)


----------



## libertad (Apr 12, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> Hearts are going to be broken when the girls start to post xD


hahahha so true dude.

I met my girlfriend on SaS..pretty cool pretty cool.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

everymorning i wake up and go to the bathroom i lokk in the mirror and fall in love all over again:b


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Kennnie said:


> everymorning i wake up and go to the bathroom i lokk in the mirror and fall in love all over again:b


I know how that is, Kennie. :b


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

mezzoforte said:


> I know how that is, Kennie. :b


 btw i wasnt lying when i said i was moving to mass :b


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Maybe I have one...just a little bit.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I have a few.... thousand.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

ImWeird said:


> I have a few.... thousand.


And Im top of that list!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

ImWeird said:


> I have a few.... thousand.


You *****. :b


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

ImWeird said:


> I have a few.... thousand.


Bet im top 100 

babeh...... ;D


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

matty said:


> And Im top of that list!


Of course, buddy! 


laura024 said:


> You *****. :b


Don't judge me. 



Kennnie said:


> Bet im top 100
> 
> babeh...... ;D


Top 100? More like top 10. I've had my eyes on you for a while now, big boy.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

How is this thread still alive?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Kennnie said:


> btw i wasnt lying when i said i was moving to mass :b


Oh god, lmao. Where?


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

ozkr said:


> How is this thread still alive?


lol because the poor residents of SAS need an emotional outlet. I know I do


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

ozkr said:


> How is this thread still alive?


Cos every bodies in love


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Janniffy said:


> Cos every bodies in love


Not me :-(


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Rossy said:


> Not me :-(


Dun love me? :blank


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

No idea...


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

matty said:


> lol because the poor residents of SAS need an emotional outlet. I know I do





Janniffy said:


> Cos every bodies in love


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

ozkr said:


>


okay I take it back


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Rossy said:


> Not me :-(


me niether :=(


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

mezzoforte said:


> Oh god, lmao. Where?


 somewhre down in waltham kinda plan on going to school around there also

whats so funny? lmao?:b xD


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Kennnie said:


> somewhre down in waltham kinda plan on going to school around there also
> 
> whats so funny? lmao?:b xD


:afr


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Kennnie said:


> somewhre down in waltham kinda plan on going to school around there also
> 
> whats so funny? lmao?:b xD


I had a lmao because it looked like you were hitting on her and moving close to her lol


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Hello22 said:


> I had one - and he'll be the only one i have on here, but we broke up and wants nothing more to do with me - do i blame him? No, i am so eccentric id say id find it hard for anyone to keep up with my pace


Talk to him again!! Knowing him,.. on here, he is a lovely guy and I hope you can work it out! I know he was guttered upset.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Ventura said:


> Talk to him again!! Knowing him,.. on here, he is a lovely guy and I hope you can work it out! I know he was guttered upset.


Do you know who im talking about :sus


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello22 said:


> Do you know who im talking about :sus


I think I could guess.. I think it is one of 3 people. My memory is hazy at best.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Me.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

He knows who he is!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Anybody here having a crush on me??????????


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

RAJVINDERKAUR said:


> Anybody here having a crush on me??????????


I have a huge crush on you.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

ImWeird said:


> I have a huge crush on you.


 :love i have got on u too just a sec before!!!!:yes


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

RAJVINDERKAUR said:


> :love i have got on u too just a sec before!!!!:yes


:blush


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

ImWeird said:


> :blush


 :yes haha


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

matty said:


> I think I could guess.. I think it is one of 3 people. My memory is hazy at best.


Yeah, it was dub16


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

northstar1991 said:


> He knows who he is!


Hmm, I think I know him.


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

RAJVINDERKAUR said:


> Anybody here having a crush on me??????????


i dont know whether i have crush on u or not but u r one of those few who make me feel gud and u bring in a lot of postivity ,thanks for making me feel happy


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

:blush I kindof maybe a little bit has a huge crush on someone. O_O I think he may have figured it out. :eek


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

simpleindian said:


> i dont know whether i have crush on u or not but u r one of those few who make me feel gud and u bring in a lot of postivity ,thanks for making me feel happy


Hehe..seriously...


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

RAJVINDERKAUR said:


> Anybody here having a crush on me??????????


Maybe,you Indian girls are very pretty


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

RAJVINDERKAUR said:


> Hehe..seriously...


just wanted to make u feel special u were feeling lonely lately.dont worry things will get better .keep smiling


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Add Rosie to my countless numbers of SAS crushes.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

matty said:


> I think I could guess.. I think it is one of 3 people. My memory is hazy at best.


three people this is sounding good :sus :clap

Im not sure if i should ask who, but im so curious  :teeth


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Hello22 said:


> Do you know who im talking about :sus


:yes ... Gary?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hmmm, still don't see my name anywhere on here. I'm starting to wonder. :blank


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Hmmm, still don't see my name anywhere on here. I'm starting to wonder. :blank


:idea


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Im gonna ask straight out (cos i'm a straight-talker ya know  ), anyone crushin' on me here?


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

RAJVINDERKAUR said:


> Anybody here having a crush on me??????????


You interest me.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Hello22 said:


> Im gonna ask straight out (cos i'm a straight-talker ya know  ), anyone crushin' on me here?


----------



## SlipDaJab (Dec 27, 2011)

do 20+ get crushes hmm


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Yip


----------



## TheCynicalEye (Sep 7, 2011)

I highly doubt I'd ever see my name here. However, if someone should start a thread called "SAS Nuisances" I'm sure I'd be one of the first to be mentioned there.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

A crush is a wonderful feeling. 

..The crash hurts though. :teeth


----------



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)

I hope somebody has said me.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't see my name lol


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Rossy said:


> I don't see my name lol


It's right above your avatar


----------



## panic bomb (Dec 23, 2011)

TheOutsider said:


> I hope somebody has said me.


You. :kiss


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

TheCynicalEye said:


> I highly doubt I'd ever see my name here. However, if someone should start a thread called "SAS Nuisances" I'm sure I'd be one of the first to be mentioned there.


I'm pretty sure I'll be quoted more times than you


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

am i not sexy enough


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Rossy said:


> :idea


lol :lol


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Ha ha


----------



## TheCynicalEye (Sep 7, 2011)

Syndacus said:


> I'm pretty sure I'll be quoted more times than you


Indeed. Your reputation precedes you.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I have one,artynerd


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

MsDaisy said:


> A crush is a wonderful feeling.
> 
> ..The crash hurts though. :teeth


Sure we're all crushin' and crashin' up in here! Crushin' and crashin'............. so i have no takers no? FINE!!!!!!! I'll go watch my supranos now


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

You never got my hint?lol


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

^ Ya i have one! Thank you Rossy


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Yay


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

TheOutsider said:


> I hope somebody has said me.


:um

:hide


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

TheOutsider said:


> I hope somebody has said me.


I will say YOU!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Kennnie:1059543839 said:


> am i not sexy enough


Hmmmn idk but I think your one funny guy


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Gunny! Ape in Space! Mind Over Mood! Silent Cliche!

Even stepping away from here for a couple months could not diminish my love for these saucy men.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

TheCynicalEye said:


> I highly doubt I'd ever see my name here. However, if someone should start a thread called "SAS Nuisances" I'm sure I'd be one of the first to be mentioned there.


Yup I'd be all up in there.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I don't know how this thread is allowed when Amo locked one almost identical :con

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/who-on-sas-do-you-have-a-crush-on-lol-69288/


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

Hello22 said:


> Im gonna ask straight out (cos i'm a straight-talker ya know  ), anyone crushin' on me here?


Probably would. I have a bit of a thing for Irish ladies.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

matty said:


> You interest me.


 :teeth


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

ummmmmmmmm :mushy


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Hello22 said:


> Sure we're all crushin' and crashin' up in here! Crushin' and crashin'............. so i have no takers no? FINE!!!!!!! I'll go watch my supranos now


Supranos? Is that the one with Tony Ministrone?

:b

I for one think you're a fine lookin' doll! :kiss, V.crush worthy!

Not by me though, I'm spoken for. Me and the guy at the gym who wears the sunglasses and the wooly jumper/cords combo have a definite vibe going. :teeth


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I am pretty sure there is a girl outside of SAS who has a crush on me


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

I can't decide between Leonardess or Melissa 75.


----------



## beansly (Sep 5, 2011)

humourless said:


> I can't decide between Leonardess or Melissa 75.


I see how it is - kiss-*** to the mods



jk


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Supranos? Is that the one with Tony Ministrone?
> 
> :b
> 
> ...


:mushy Aw thanks jimmy


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

My crush on SammyHagar44 gets bigger everyday.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Rossy said:


> Maybe,you Indian girls are very pretty


Yep u r right...


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Hmm. No one yet.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I wanna get me some serious SAS lovin' with a socially awkward woman. Know what I'm sayin'?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

To my crush, SaladDays44:


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

This thread is cute


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

TheOutsider said:


> I hope somebody has said me.


well now that you say so, yup you haha


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I do... but :hide ... he knows who he is.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i have a serious crush on somebody most special to me here!!!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

*is feeling brave*

Never talked to any of these people, but their posts always make me happy... Ape in Space, WintersTale, Jcgrey and millenniuman75. Jeezz I forget how to spell it properly. Too many double letters.

And of course monsieur Highway, but he already knows that :b


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

All the girls that I have a crush on live too far away. Who the hell needs a long distance relationship with someone you've never even met in real life? Not me.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i have on someone here tooo..!!


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

Lots of us probably have one, I doo.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have a crush on whoever posts next... (Thread Killer.)


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

~

*Edit: *Haha MrSoloDolo. <3


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

josh23 :b


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Leary88


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

So many nice ladies on here I just don't know who my SAS crush is


----------



## Cyber Lume (Sep 19, 2010)

> I highly doubt I'd ever see my name here. However, if someone should start a thread called "SAS Nuisances" I'm sure I'd be one of the first to be mentioned there.


:ditto


----------



## LDR (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm like the letter Q, nowhere without U beside me


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

LDR said:


> I'm like the letter Q, nowhere without U beside me


Qatar?
Qantas?
....

Look at your keyboard, U and I are together. Look below that, JK.


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

MrSoloDolo123 said:


> Look at your keyboard, U and I are together. Look below that, JK.


I'm so stealing that.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

I don't have a crush on anyone in the literal sense. I do hold a party in very high esteem.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

CCMDSPRJ

teehee


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Nobody has a crush on me then? :-(


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

I am mad crush-worthy. And sexy. Ain't narcissism if it's true. Got a couple myself. Melissa, meganmilla, laura, hey jude, witchcraft, perkins.


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

i have a few  muhahahahahha


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Had a few puppy crush..


----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

most of the girls on here are crush worthy hah


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Rest or Real? said:


> I am mad crush-worthy. And sexy. Ain't narcissism if it's true. Got a couple myself. Melissa, meganmilla, laura, hey jude, *witchcraft*, perkins.


nice :b


----------



## idiotboy (Sep 30, 2011)

none for me, it seems. /sniff/


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> CCMDSPRJ
> 
> teehee


I think I know your code....


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

I has a SAS crush :love2


----------



## tohellandback (Aug 28, 2011)

Lots of cuties on here  Come say hi


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

^Hi there.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

this thread is so incredibly cute, it's like a little bright spot whenever I log in. y'all are adorable.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

I have yet another crush... the guys on this site are so handsome...:love2


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i give up on boys..i cant handle them n neither understand what they want


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

^^^^indeed

men > boys xP


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

I haves crushes.. :mushy

EDIT: Think i'm too new for someone crushin' on me heh..

To my Crushes *ahem* 

Roses are red
Violets are blue
Sugar is sweet
I think your really pretty and want to hold you close


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Annie, She made me type this! but its the truth


----------



## I Am Annie (Mar 8, 2011)

RayOfLight123 said:


> Annie, She made me type this! but its the truth


LIARRRR. If all I am to you is a crush..... :mum

BTW, this was my 100th post. Thanks for wasting such a milestone, _darling._

Iloveyousammich


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Rossy.


----------



## jessckuh (Jul 27, 2010)

I haven't talked to enough ppl to even have a crush. When and if I do start crushing on someone here, I'll tag their name and everything! lol, BOLD.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

*Hey*

Not intrested in guys lol


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Rossy said:


> Not intrested in guys lol


Playing hard to get?

Also Rossy. I just want to be held in those big, well built arms.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Rossy said:


> Not intrested in guys lol







Now stand and deliver.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:lol


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I will decide lol


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Rossy said:


> I will decide lol


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

I think this is the most active thread, always appears when i do ''who last posts''.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

:teeth


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I've got a huge crush on Rossy as well. I hope he doesn't read this. :afr


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

:lol This Rossy guy must be pretty special.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I seem to be somehow lol


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Rossy should open a fan club :yes


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

No way...I'd get way too jealous.  He's mine!


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Not yet anyway....


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

C'mon Rossy. I've already got my bags packed and an airline ticket to Ireland.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Ah, this thread...


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

But I am no where near Ireland lol


----------



## Class (Nov 6, 2011)

I have no crush, yay. 

Watching y'all talk about your crushes, however, amuses me.


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

Class said:


> I have no crush, yay.
> 
> Watching y'all talk about your crushes, however, amuses me.


Very clever tactic, outright telling us this, but we have seen through you =.=


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Tentative said:


> No way...I'd get way too jealous.  He's mine!


I am keeping my eye on you lol


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Tentative said:


> No way...I'd get way too jealous.  He's mine!


I am keeping my eyes on you lol


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I too have been harboring a secret crush on Rossy. I guess there's no point in hiding it anymore.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Rossy said:


> But I am no where near Ireland lol


Where is Shetland? Whenever I see your location I picture you riding a tiny horse, which only adds to your appeal.



papaSmurf said:


> I too have been harboring a secret crush on Rossy. I guess there's no point in hiding it anymore.


This thread has become the Rossy Crush Thread!


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

Rossy, I have a crush on you too. No ****.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Its a island in the North sea as far north in the UK as you can go,oh and no riding ponies for me


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm beginning to see why Rossy is so crushworthy...

We should make a Bro Sandwich
*manhug*


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> Whenever I see your location I picture you riding a tiny horse, which only adds to your appeal.


Oh my goodness, I hadn't even thought of this.

Edit: Dang, we started up a new page before I could figure out how to get gifs to work in my last post! Now Rossy will never know how I feel.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have another crush, but I don't want to say his name. :um


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

^ Its not me by any chance? lol


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Rossy said:


> I am keeping my eyes on you lol


 You noticed me...


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Lol, this thread is so entertaining. :lol


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Tentative said:


> You noticed me...


You better believe it


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

artynerd said:


> Lol, this thread is so entertaining. :lol


:yes

Every page has me grinning.

Totally not searching for my name of course. :b


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Hmm hmm


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

😳 Not my favorite topic... Although my crush has already posted


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

ok... *feels brave* here's my Crush









*fans himself* gracious!

dont hurt me! lol


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

definitely my crush


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> definitely my crush


Prefer the original :roll


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Crush? I don't think so. There is a member though (who does not post here anymore), who I would love to talk with again to see how she is doing. She was unique and gave helpful advice even if very bluntly, when I chatted with her back in 2008 through 2009 or perhaps 2010.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

If u ask me, like 80% of girls here are crush worthy, judging only by looks. I don't have a crush but I avoid long conversation with girls cause crushes aren't no good to have for me at least, they bring only bad things.

I have a *question*: can u develop a crush for someone if u haven't chatted with him for...let's say at least several hours ? I mean based only on a few pics of him/hers and by reading some of his/her posts ?


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> If u ask me, like 80% of girls here are crush worthy, judging only by looks. I don't have a crush but I avoid long conversation with girls cause crushes aren't no good to have for me at least, they bring only bad things.
> 
> I have a *question*: can u develop a crush for someone if u haven't chatted with him for...let's say at least several hours ? I mean based only on a few pics of him/hers and by reading some of his/her posts ?


Love at first sight/post lol?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Sure, why not? People crush on celebrities they've never met, let alone talked to.

I've never talked to Rossy before either...


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Nefury said:


> Prefer the original :roll


yeah i came to that conclusion while you were replying =P


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Tentative said:


> Sure, why not? People crush on celebrities they've never met, let alone talked to.
> 
> I've never talked to Rossy before either...


We need to change that


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

*faints* :fall


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Lol Do I need to perform CPR? Ha ha


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I can't answer you since I'm unconscious, but yes. :lol

To all the other folks who thought they stood a chance: Rossy's mine now. IN. YO. FACE.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

lol


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

now I'm going to think that anyone not brave enough to name names are actually referring to rossy ....though it makes perfect sense!


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

Not referring to rossy lol


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

^^^^^^









xP


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

@ShyGirl123, Yeah, right... :lol


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Easy now ladies lol


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

I'll mention a name, honestly and sincerely. 

R91

I look around and see her posts and she's always got such nice and uplifting/sweet things to say..
She makes me all cuddly :blush

*hides*


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I can't let Rossy beat me in the number of posts I have in this thread.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Rossy said:


> ^ Its not me by any chance? lol


No, it's somebody else. :b


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

lols.... I think I just heard someone's world grind to a halt!


----------



## I Am Annie (Mar 8, 2011)

Thought Rossy could do with a (very elaborate) banner for his fan club. :yes


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Not on my watch!


----------



## I Am Annie (Mar 8, 2011)

???


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

ShyGirl123 said:


> Love at first sight/post lol?


Or should I post again.

8)

*goes back to teh corner* :um


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

fixin it fy!


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

tutliputli said:


> :lol This Rossy guy must be pretty special.


Well i just had to check out his profile, so i took the bait :haha. And ooh, a scottish accent to boot :b


----------



## MJM58 (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a few. I get mad at myself, though, because I feel like it's so stupid. :doh


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

you guys have some mad photoshop skillz :b


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

I have a SAS crush on myself, because im pretty damn hot.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Ha ha thats great,I always thought one day I would get shot:teeth


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

RiversEdge said:


> Hey. I might want in on this Rossy action.
> *What do you girls know that I don't*
> :lol


 I want to find out too:yes


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Hiccups said:


> fixin it fy!


Thats funny,is outside your place?:teeth


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Thread name is wronggggggggggg :mum

A mod please change it to Rossy crush


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> Thread name is wronggggggggggg :mum
> 
> A mod please change it to Rossy crush


:lol really lol..haha..
Hey Rossy..!! 
I guess this vallentines day is going to b rocking for u...:b


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

It will make a change Ashley.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Rossy said:


> It will make a change Ashley.












*Best of luck Rossy!!!*


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

_"Thats funny,is outside your place?:teeth"_

lols nah I just hijacked the first billboard that's on the way to the city. twas a rush job but that in no way cheapens it!! right?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Hiccups n rossy!!!!???*
*is that what m thinking of??:b:b*

*just kidding??*


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Hiccups said:


> _"Thats funny,is outside your place?:teeth"_
> 
> lols nah I just hijacked the first billboard that's on the way to the city. twas a rush job but that in no way cheapens it!! right?


No way its top photoshop quality :teeth


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

"o

:hide

_*skittishly jumps out from under the chair and runs for the door*_

lol'd


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

monroee as well. shes helped me through some ****.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> *Hiccups n rossy!!!!???*
> *is that what m thinking of??:b:b*
> 
> *just kidding??*


I like the way your thinking


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hiccups said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's awesome bc I made it


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Lol


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Resonance said:


> I have a SAS crush on myself, because im pretty damn hot.


:yes I just got a SAS crush on you too.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Rossy said:


> I like the way your thinking


 :b


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I am starting to get a crush for Ashley1990


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

No...


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes.... Lol


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

:cry How could you?


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

You need to move fast in this game


----------



## MrZi (Mar 31, 2011)

ShyGirl123 said:


> &#55357;&#56883; Not my favorite topic... Although my crush has already posted


good answer - that narrows it down a bit


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Rossy said:


> You need to move fast in this game


Well, don't come running back to me once you get tired of your little fling! I'll find someone else to crush on. :roll Plenty of studs 'round here.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Fair enough,I have my hands full at the moment lol


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

diamondheart89 said:


> :yes I just got a SAS crush on you too.


Yes, i think i have too.. Is it a guy?? :sus


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

^ Who is that in your avatar? I am intrigued


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

MrZi said:


> good answer - that narrows it down a bit


I gave out too much info lol


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I have a crush on leary88


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

The one with the wiggly nose


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I have a crush on artandis. :blush

There, I came out of the closet XD. :wink 

Yeah, I am such a badass.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Lots of Bro mances here.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

kaaryn said:


> Yes, i think i have too.. Is it a guy?? :sus


Sorry, he's already pregnant with our 7th child. I work fast. 8)


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness

I will crush you! :bat


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

avoidobot3000 said:


> IllusionOfHappiness
> 
> I will crush you! :bat


Very nice choice! :yes


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

um whom to crush on now????


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have a crush on all the mods. Their names spelt in green is super sexy.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Artynerd and I have genuine SAS crushes on eachother


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:mushy I have a crush on the shy , avoidance cute one here.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

^ So pretty much everyone here? :b


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Rossy said:


> Artynerd and I have genuine SAS crushes on eachother


:lol :mushy


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

MrSoloDolo123 said:


> I have a crush on all the mods. Their names spelt in green is super sexy.


Yeah, the green turns me on.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

No more crushes for me :rain


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

avoidobot3000 said:


> IllusionOfHappiness
> 
> I will crush you! :bat


Not if I crush you first! :wife


the cheat said:


> Very nice choice! :yes


*feels loved*

Must be slim pickings.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Haha I would never have a crush on anyone on a website.  Real life yes. Through the computer mmmm no.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Its just for fun


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Can I crush on you then Mr Crushy? :wink


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Why not everybody else is lol.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

I have a crush on the next user who posts.

Hope it's a girl but if it's a boy then.... :um


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Thats risky.... Oh damn lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:lol


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm not going through 86 pages to find out if anyone has a crush on me. But you should. :lol


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Stop hogging all the crushes, Rossy.


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

Classified said:


> I'm not going through 86 pages to find out if anyone has a crush on me. But you should. :lol


:clap

stealing this


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Melissa75 is very crush-worthy :mushy . Don't you all agree?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Rossy u have crushes on Hiccus n Arty..did i miss the long list huh??


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Not if I crush you first! :wife
> 
> *feels loved*
> 
> Must be slim pickings.


Don't be crazy, we both know you're cool as ****.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Ventura said:


> Melissa75 is very crush-worthy :mushy . Don't you all agree?


Yep!


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm crushing mad hard on rest or real. So foinee


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

^Agree


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Ventura said:


> Melissa75 is very crush-worthy :mushy . Don't you all agree?


This is like asking if the sky is blue.

Some things are just so obvious and widely known, that mere mention of it makes you go, "DUUUUH!!"


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

m confused


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

I have a crush on Stewie


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> Rossy u have crushes on Hiccus n Arty..did i miss the long list huh??


No you didn't I have a big heart


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

And a long shlong :rofl


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Do you know me? Lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Rossy said:


> Do you know me? Lol


 well yeah !! u r Rossy i guess:b


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Word gets around opcorn


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Classified said:


> I'm not going through 86 pages to find out if anyone has a crush on me. But you should. :lol


You can click 'search this thread' and then type your name.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Ha ha


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

josh23 said:


> You can click 'search this thread' and then type your name.


It must be borken because my name is not mentioned. :b


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)

not being mentioned here makes me feel depressed


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

AnnaM said:


> not being mentioned here makes me feel depressed


Likewise.


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)

i have a crush on josh23 :love2


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

AnnaM said:


> i have a crush on josh23 :love2


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)

josh23 said:


>


:wink:cuddle


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm jelous Josh is a lucky guy.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

You make me feel like a lucky guy, Rossy.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Whatever floats your boat lol


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

jealous? wot u wanna all z girls now, Mr rossy, sir?


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)

Rossy said:


> I'm jelous Josh is a lucky guy.


:yes


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

kaaryn said:


> jealous? wot u wanna all z girls now, Mr rossy, sir?


Yip


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

haar.. but could you handle it is z question:fall


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

No thats not me


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

*More Like? :evil*


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Possibly:love2


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

:cry


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

kiirby said:


> You make me feel like a lucky guy, Rossy.


:love2

..Oh sorry, I mean your avatar. :b


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I am on my mobile so I can't see the smilys


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Rossy said:


> I am on my mobile so I can't see the smilys


:mum:bat


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Hella mad crushing going on 'round here.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Its how we roll round here lol


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Rossy is everywhere omg


After saying i had a crush on the user that posted below me, now I was gonna say I have a crush on the user above me...but hope in the same time I write this some girl posts too :b


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

some mod del this double post


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Not if I crush you first! :wife
> 
> *feels loved*
> 
> *Must be slim pickings*.


_*FALSE*_.

I concur with the two guys though, I think you're ****ing excellent IOH. (inhalents or not) :high5

Feel the love!


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

Oh dang, I don't want to say the name, but your real picture is really cute. Gah, my face feels warm, lol.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> _*FALSE*_.
> 
> I concur with the two guys though, I think you're ****ing excellent IOH. (inhalents or not) :high5
> 
> Feel the love!


What's that? I couldn't hear you over my inhalent problem. :b

Aww group hug! You guys are freakin' awesome.

:group :tiptoe

Hey! No. _No._ Get back in there. It's a group hug. Everybody participates.


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

"Meta14 ran away safely!"


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

well Rossy ..i miss u here..having some new crushes on??


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hmm.. I haven't seen my name.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

northstar1991 said:


> Hmm.. I haven't seen my name.


northstar1991.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

BobtheSaint said:


> northstar1991.


Aw thanks. My SAS crush is BobtheSaint!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

congrats BOb u got ur girl..hehe..hey Northstar1991..congrats to u too..

so do we ahve a new lovestory on SAS??


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> congrats BOb u got ur girl..hehe..hey Northstar1991..congrats to u too..
> 
> so do we ahve a new lovestory on SAS??


Ahh, she is a very nice girl.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

well go n get her buddy...


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> well Rossy ..i miss u here..having some new crushes on??


There is still a place in my heart for you :mushy


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I find a lot of people tend to hate me not crush me


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Thats not true.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Rossy said:


> There is still a place in my heart for you :mushy


What about me?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Ventura said:


> I find a lot of people tend to hate me not crush me


No one can hate Ventura!! :nw <3

-------------------------------------------

I'm gonna go with Rossy since no one has mentioned him yet. :love2 :teeth


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Tentative said:


> What about me?


I don't crush on guys:roll


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

BrokenStars said:


> No one can hate Ventura!! :nw <3
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> 
> I'm gonna go with Rossy since no one has mentioned him yet. :love2 :teeth


Oh thanks:boogie


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Meta14 said:


> "Meta14 ran away safely!"


You, sir, are no exception to the group hug.


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> You, sir, are no exception to the group hug.


You seem to have not noticed the fact that I cited a pokemon meme, _sir_. =.=


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

Ventura said:


> I find a lot of people tend to hate me not crush me


AHEM.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Leary88 said:


> AHEM.


 Hi dar ..... :mushy


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

VENTURA! 

(cause I know she's viewing this. Creeper)


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Speaking of crushes... :love2


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

*Sings*... It's Tuuuuesdayyyyyyy....

That's part of a song I wrote called The Ballad of Berry. <4 *Work in progress*


----------



## pandabears (Oct 5, 2010)

kiirby. he's a cool guy.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Leary88 said:


> *Sings*... It's Tuuuuesdayyyyyyy....
> 
> That's part of a song I wrote called The Ballad of Berry. <4 *Work in progress*


Aw, thanks for remembering! :heart

I wrote a song for Moju the other day, it went like this: Moju Moju Moju~~~ Where is your mouse? Moju Moju Moju~~

I know, I'm talented.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

One of my SAS crushes just got a girlfriend! I am happy for him because Neutrino seems very lovely but still. Crush off market!

Ape in Space the day some girl snatches you up I will have no one


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Leary88 said:


> VENTURA!
> 
> (cause I know she's viewing this. Creeper)


Love you, too. :heart

I really can't wait to meet you.

The weeks are not going by fast enough


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Glad the heat is off me some what lol


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Amocholes - because he is really dominant around here which is sorta hot?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

:heart


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Perfectionist said:


> One of my SAS crushes just got a girlfriend! I am happy for him because Neutrino seems very lovely but still. Crush off market!
> 
> Ape in Space the day some girl snatches you up I will have no one


You're still allowed to have a crush on him :3 he's very crushable.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Neutrino said:


> You're still allowed to have a crush on him :3 he's very crushable.


She can admire but she can't have  I like the way you think x)


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Ventura said:


> She can admire but she can't have  I like the way you think x)


:teeth


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

This thread will go nuts soon lol


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Rossy said:


> This thread will go nuts soon lol


:clapbring it :clap


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

srschirm


----------



## roylee1970 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hey has anyone hooked up with their crush as a result of this thread. Share some good news with your fellow SAS companions.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> One of my SAS crushes just got a girlfriend! I am happy for him because Neutrino seems very lovely but still. Crush off market!
> 
> Ape in Space the day some girl snatches you up I will have no one





Neutrino said:


> You're still allowed to have a crush on him :3 he's very crushable.





Ventura said:


> She can admire but she can't have  I like the way you think x)












You ladies are the best :b



roylee1970 said:


> Hey has anyone hooked up with their crush as a result of this thread. Share some good news with your fellow SAS companions.


Not directly because of this thread, but because of SAS.


----------



## roylee1970 (Dec 11, 2011)

GunnyHighway said:


> Not directly because of this thread, but because of SAS.


I think that's the kind of news people should be sharing with these youngsters who have lost hope. We could sure use some encouragement threads from others who have been there and succeeded.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

roylee1970 said:


> I think that's the kind of news people should be sharing with these youngsters who have lost hope. We could sure use some encouragement threads from others who have been there and succeeded.


A few months ago I was one of those youngsters with no hope. She definitely hasn't magically solved all my problems, and I know I haven't for her either. However, I guess it shows that what we think is unreachable sometimes isn't as far as it seems. With that said, she makes my days much more bearable :yes


----------



## roylee1970 (Dec 11, 2011)

GunnyHighway said:


> A few months ago I was one of those youngsters with no hope. She definitely hasn't magically solved all my problems, and I know I haven't for her either. However, I guess it shows that what we think is unreachable sometimes isn't as far as it seems. With that said, she makes my days much more bearable :yes


Well good for you. I really mean that. They are not there to solve our problems only to give us a little boost when we cannot do it ourselves. Just remember to help make her days a little better and the two of you should be just fine. Good luck.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

*crush*


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

I have an honest to goodness Crush.. 

I'm scared though cause I don't want to scare her away if I'm too aggressive. On the other hand I'm pretty terrified of some other dude coming in and sweeping her off her feet  

I'm trying to remain calm and relaxed and just go with the flow, it is kinda difficult though. All I can do is just be myself and hope in my heart that there's some chemistry and a connection and stuffs. 
I really hope there is  I mean i know there is a lot of fish in the sea but i really really -want- this one


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

roylee1970 said:


> Hey has anyone hooked up with their crush as a result of this thread. Share some good news with your fellow SAS companions.


Is SAS secretly a dating website :sus


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

arnie said:


> Is SAS secretly a dating website :sus


In a sense, yes. It can be. I think it's a great thing, too.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I has a crush

:mushy


----------



## penguin runner (Apr 28, 2010)

Stilla said:


> I has a crush
> 
> :mushy


Who is the lucky person?

Also I has a crush too. :love2 I think she knows who she is.


----------



## MGPElectricGuitar (Jan 7, 2012)

Wow, This thread has a lot of posts! I have no crush yet


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Miss kooks


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:mushy


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

ventura said:


> :mushy


Who. NAME NAMES.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Leary88 said:


> Who. NAME NAMES.


That creepy guy in chat.........


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

Ohhh, that really handsome dude with the horse **** and the 8-pack? Yeah, he likes you too.


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

I'll admit it. I have an SAS crush. He's SOOOOO cute *moans*


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> One of my SAS crushes just got a girlfriend! I am happy for him because Neutrino seems very lovely but still. Crush off market!
> 
> Ape in Space the day some girl snatches you up I will have no one


Trust me, you've got nothing to worry about. :teeth


----------



## beansly (Sep 5, 2011)

My SAS crush sent me for Valentine's day:


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^ WOW!


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

I have a crush but she lives too far away


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I have one fo sho.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I have a new one too


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

beansly said:


> My SAS crush sent me for Valentine's day:


Wow, lucky girl!

It would be interesting to see more names in here.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

I have a crush. :mushy


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Wow, lucky girl!
> 
> It would be interesting to see more names in here.


Clint westwood? I thinkkkk


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

beansly said:


> My SAS crush sent me for Valentine's day:


Awww, so cute. Lucky you!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I have no crush. I'm in m,#L$!


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I don't have one. :|


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Having a crush can be fun.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

*not a real gem*

I'm throwing out this former member's name because:

(a) She mentioned me in this thread a longggg time ago and I was flattered!
(b) She's a cute gal and I fell in love with her collection of homemade hats


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

JadedCalalily said:


> srschirm


I found this amusing! lol


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

huh said:


> *crush*


spit it out huh!!!!


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I have too many crushes,four or five now lol


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

No thank you. I don't want one.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> One of my SAS crushes just got a girlfriend! I am happy for him because Neutrino seems very lovely but still. Crush off market!
> 
> Ape in Space the day some girl snatches you up I will have no one


What does it take to get onto your crush list? I'll wear Harry Potter-like glasses and carry a magic wand, if that's what I'd have to do. :|...


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Oh, meganmila, is very crushable, the cheat, melliumman75 , Millessa75 , Neptunus, Just Lurking, tutliputli and of course the one and only leary88


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I have a crush on TigerBoom44, who is very funny and witty. Check out her posts.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Ventura said:


> Oh, meganmila, is very crushable, the cheat, melliumman75 , Millessa75 , Neptunus, Just Lurking, tutliputli and of course the one and only leary88


Nice list! :yes :b


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

the cheat said:


> What does it take to get onto your crush list? I'll wear Harry Potter-like glasses and carry a magic wand, if that's what I'd have to do. :|...


Aaaaaaaaaaaand done


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

If your are

A: Female
B: Attactive

Then I want you, end of discussion.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

I have one.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ventura said:


> Oh, meganmila, is very crushable, the cheat, melliumman75 , Millessa75 , Neptunus, Just Lurking, tutliputli and of course the one and only leary88


Woo!


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Woo!


Tuts is very crushable


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

^ Your right there.


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

The person below me.
v


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Music Man said:


> Tuts is very crushable





Rossy said:


> ^ Your right there.


Aw, thank you guys! 

You're both sweeties


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I've only ever had one crush on here. i think she is already taken though. and even if she wasn't, i wouldn't have done anything about it.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I have an orange crush.

oh gawd. I hope no one here has an orange in their avatar. or on their profile. or anywhere else. I'd be so embarrassed.


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

STEWIE!<3 ( I have a MAJOR crush on Stewie!) , cwt, Ospi,
lol
Only sayin coz I get to hide behind my computer!


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

^Haha, I too have got a long-standing crush on Ospi. What a magnificent hombre.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

In soviet Russia, thread crushes you!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^ Well, hello beautiful


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I refuse to crush when the crushing is not returned. :yes


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

papaSmurf said:


> ^Haha, I too have got a long-standing crush on Ospi. What a magnificent hombre.


Magnificent hombre indeed!


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

srschirm said:


> I refuse to crush when the crushing is not returned. :yes


lol That's the whole point of having a crush it's not returned that's why it's a crush lol


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Wickedlovely is very crushable


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


>


LOL!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:mushy My SAS stalker.


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

I love you too Kennn!!!!!!!Jobiyfutd *****tramples***

There are a lot of hot guys here. It's hard for me to pick just one.....
Should I make a list....??? =D


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

A list would be interesting lol


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

My sas stalkee :mushy


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Kathykook said:


> I love you too Kennn!!!!!!!Jobiyfutd *****tramples***
> 
> There are a lot of hot guys here. It's hard for me to pick just one.....
> Should I make a list....??? =D


 :yes


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

ChrissyQ said:


> lol That's the whole point of having a crush it's not returned that's why it's a crush lol


 It needs to be returned thoughhhh. Otherwise it's miserable.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I had one once, and I really thought she was the cats pyjamas. But I'm pretty sure she didn't think the same thing about me really, and then it all got awfully confusing and boom! twas over before it begun.

Shame!


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I had one once, and I really thought she was the cats pyjamas. But I'm pretty sure she didn't think the same thing about me really, and then it all got awfully confusing and boom! twas over before it begun.
> 
> Shame!


I have a love/hate relationship with relationships. It's always unreciprocated.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

Rossy said:


> Wickedlovely is very crushable


I like how you claim to be potentially asexual but randomly crush on just about everyone.  How's that work?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I had one once, and I really thought she was the cats pyjamas. But I'm pretty sure she didn't think the same thing about me really, and then it all got awfully confusing and boom! twas over before it begun.
> 
> Shame!


Nonsense!
You will always be the cat's pajamas.

Now, if you need me I'll be right under this here chair.
:hide


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Nonsense!
> You will always be the cat's pajamas.


I've always felt that Jimmy was more the bee's knees than he was the cat's pajamas, but I'm with you in general sentiment on this one.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

smurfy is totally crushable.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks for the 1920's sentiments you guys! You're both the snakes hips, and I mean that.

And IOH get out from under that chair and give me a hug before I levitate it from you. _Don't make me close my eyes_! ^_^

_Oh, and the crush's name started with an L, just to alleviate any confusion. _


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> smurfy is totally crushable.


As are you :yes


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> smurfy is totally crushable.


Aww, thanks dear! You're a pretty cool cat as well.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Spill the beans Rae


----------



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)

Crushing is for the weak.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> ^ How so :lol


I couldn't disagree with him...he looks too badass

My (new) crush on SAS starts with S 

Oh and of course how could u not love Rossy ? :yes (no i'm not bi)


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

srschirm said:


> It needs to be returned thoughhhh. Otherwise it's miserable.


Half the time. HALF the time it's FUN thoughhhh!


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

TheOutsider said:


> Crushing is for the weak.


Shots fired, man down.


----------



## Princess143 (Jan 30, 2012)

No crushes, but then I am a newbie.....


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

TigerTableMat34 is hot.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Thanks for the 1920's sentiments you guys! You're both the snakes hips, and I mean that.
> 
> And IOH get out from under that chair and give me a hug before I levitate it from you. _Don't make me close my eyes_! ^_^
> 
> _Oh, and the crush's name started with an L, just to alleviate any confusion. _


Now I'm curious. :b

I'm cracking up researching some of these.

_"...and similar phrases which made less sense and didn't endure: "the eel's ankle", *"the elephant's instep"*, "the snake's hip". Stories in circulation about the phrase's origin include: "b's and e's", short for "be-alls and end-alls"; and a corruption of "business".

_:lol

Flattering! Someone is definitely going to hear about how they're the elephant's instep from me this week.

And that is far from fair until I learn the levitation thingy too. :help
:squeeze


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm so going to sneak "the snake's hip" into every conversation I can now.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> smurfy is totally crushable.


I'm oddly attracted to his avatar.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

crush crush crush...... 2 3 4!


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

I have a crush on my hand. No matter what happens, what i'm struggling with, what I do, he's there for me and can make me feel better. <3


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Estelle said:


> I'm oddly attracted to his avatar.


hah I think i made that one in like 2009 xD. I made you one too I remember! :O


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Ospi said:


> hah I think i made that one in like 2009 xD. I made you one too I remember! :O


Yes, it was Bob Ross with a bob. I lost him


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Estelle said:


> I'm oddly attracted to his avatar.


Haha, me too! That's probably why I've kept it for so long. Beartato's allure is as powerful as it is mysterious, and the bob only enhances the effect.



Ospi said:


> hah I think i made that one in like 2009 xD. I made you one too I remember! :O


You did, yep! I am eternally grateful for your fantastic work.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I made tut one al....wait a second!!!!


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

His username starts with a Tenta and ends with a tive. *Smiles and looks down kinda shyly*


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

josh23 said:


> I have a crush on my hand. No matter what happens, what i'm struggling with, what I do, he's there for me and can make me feel better. <3


 wow!! i just crush on my hand ..!!!
there were times when i couldnt tell naybody abt what i was feeling n there were so many grieviences...it wa smy hand who made sleep,wiped my tears n parented my head like a mom does...yes people i often cried..my hand made me feel better..its insane i know..but i ahve a crush on my hand hehe n my feet..tehy are lovely...


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> I made tut one al....wait a second!!!!


Aw, I miss those days.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Crush" is too strong a word, but there are ladies from here I've gotten to know well enough such that I'm curious what kind of rapport we'd have in person.


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

Maybe there's not much crushes on here coz we have more of a sisterly brotherly/friend relationship being part of the SA family ?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

No crushes anymore. 

I just hate everyone.


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I have a crush on the poster three posts below me.


----------



## verylonelydaydreamer (Feb 28, 2012)

Facial attraction is based to some extent on facial similarity, and extreme cases of facial similarity can result in infatuations. Maybe this has occurred when people Skype or share photos of their faces. Or maybe some of them are just beautiful.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> I have a crush on the poster three posts below me.


Urge to double post rising.


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

Allll teh womenz!!!!!


----------



## user12345 (Jan 10, 2012)

brownzerg said:


> I'll mention a name, honestly and sincerely.
> 
> R91
> 
> ...


Ahhh THIS IS SO CUTE. :blush


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

congrats R91..u r great..i like ur posts too


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I guess I have a crush on Neal then.


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> I guess I have a crush on Neal then.


haha sorry bro.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

oh guys...m happy to see ur crushes..haha really..


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

Neal said:


> haha sorry bro.


Lol!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i have a serious crush on AsHlEy1990:lol

:love..i love u Ashley!!!!!!!! u r so cute n beautiful...u r amazing


aah its me ..haha...hehe ahha haha:evil:haha


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

rdrr said:


> crush crush crush...... 2 3 4!


That's what you get when you let your heart winn.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> i have a serious crush on AsHlEy1990:lol
> 
> :love..i love u Ashley!!!!!!!! u r so cute n beautiful...u r amazing
> 
> aah its me ..haha...hehe ahha haha:evil:haha


Easy now lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Rossy said:


> Easy now lol


:squeeze

HEY rOSSY!!!


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey Raj


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Heeh m so happy..i am feeling like drunk..but i never tasted wine..heeh..m so so so happy..wanna jump from a mountain..


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I am very pleased for you


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

This is the silliest thread on this site.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Its only for fun.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Mercurochrome said:


> No crushes anymore.
> 
> I just hate everyone.


Equally? Or do you hate me a little more. :blush


----------



## LWR (Feb 27, 2012)

i have no crush, and there's no one who has a crush on me


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Ashley1990 said:


> wanna jump from a mountain..


Make sure you have a soft landing spot.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

LWR said:


> i have no crush, and there's no one who has a crush on me


That's bull. If I was a woman I'd have a crush on you.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

I've always secretly admired Randomprecision. Shhhh...don't tell him.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

:lurk


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

Tibble said:


> opcorn


lol


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

arnie said:


> :lurk


*gropes*


----------



## Princess143 (Jan 30, 2012)

I love this thread is too adorable, makes me smile


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I have a new SAS crush! :mushy I think he knows who he is though :b


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Evo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

:int


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Ashley1990:1059705076 said:


> i have a serious crush on AsHlEy1990:lol
> 
> :love..i love u Ashley!!!!!!!! u r so cute n beautiful...u r amazing
> 
> aah its me ..haha...hehe ahha haha:evil:haha


Lol I agree with what you said about yourself


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> *Evo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


:blush


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

ill never say...


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Gosh so hard to choose >.< I think I love you all. Am I allowed to have a crush on everyone?? :love2


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

on me??? haha...sure if u like gals too:haha


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey ashely1990 *wink wink nudge nudge* lol I'm jk but I don't care :b I love everyone


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Sure...love u too sweety!!!!...we all r frenzz here


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

yayy!! :boogie


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

I love this thread.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

:love2


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

love is dead *looks grim as heck*


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:mushy


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

CrashMedicate
papaSmurf

 two lovely guys who I like very much.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

unicorn60


----------



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)

theoutsider


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> CrashMedicate
> papaSmurf
> 
> two lovely guys who I like very much.


Aww, thanks Miss Tutli! You're pretty swell yerself.



fingertips said:


> love is dead *looks grim as heck*


*Is super intimidated by tipsy's grimness


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

R91


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

TheOutsider said:


> theoutsider


EVOL.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> CrashMedicate
> papaSmurf
> 
> two lovely guys who I like very much.


And the same to you, of course 

I also think Melissa75 is pretty awesome :yes


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

CrashMedicate said:


> And the same to you, of course
> 
> I also think Melissa75 is pretty awesome :yes


Yes, that's what I said! to her before that other time!


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

CrashMedicate said:


> And the same to you, of course
> 
> I also think Melissa75 is pretty awesome :yes





Mercurochrome said:


> Yes, that's what I said! to her before that other time!


Oh you guys :blush

Y'all are awesomer :yes


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:lurk


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

fingertips said:


> love is dead *looks grim as heck*


:mushy


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

[Spoiler=SAS Crush]Don't have one[/Spoiler]

[Spoiler=SAS Crush2]You.[/Spoiler]


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

^HA! Love it.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Wickedlovely


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

MrSoloDolo123 said:


> [Spoiler=SAS Crush2]You.[/Spoiler]


Oh MrSoloDolo... tee hee! :blush


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

MrSoloDolo123 said:


> [Spoiler=SAS Crush2]You.[/Spoiler]


*Blushes, looks away coquettishly*


----------



## DAM71392 (Jan 28, 2012)

:hug


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)

not being mentioned here makes me feel sad


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

^ It's ok, you're on my list right below mind_games and MM75. Oh, and Unicorn60.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

AnnaM  I have a big heart so I can multi crush lol


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Still good ol OSPI. He's a national favourite though. I sadly have no chance in hell . At least there are my cats......


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I like all of you.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

all of you who have never been mentioned in this thread. yeah, i'm coming for you. this means YOU. and you. and you, over there, in the corner. *YOU*.

love you.


----------



## panic bomb (Dec 23, 2011)

leonardess said:


> all of you who have never been mentioned in this thread. yeah, i'm coming for you. this means YOU. and you. and you, over there, in the corner. *YOU*.
> 
> love you.


Yayyyyy -fist pump-


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^you know how some people who think they're really cool and have the pop culture zeitgeist all zipped up say 'loving'! in that sort of sing songy tone? 

"crushing"!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

AnnaM said:


> not being mentioned here makes me feel sad


Seeing pity-party posts trying to guilt members into giving attention to the poster makes me even sadder.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

aw c''mon, peeps, where is the love?


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

leonardess said:


> aw c''mon, peeps, where is the love?


:clap


----------



## TheCynicalEye (Sep 7, 2011)

AnnaM said:


> not being mentioned here makes me feel sad


Can I mention you?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

I have a crush on random person below me....pft haha that sounds kind of funny :teeth *ehem*


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Hmm?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> Seeing pity-party posts trying to guilt members into giving attention to the poster makes me even sadder.


perfecty with the claws out!!! 

And thank you Kathy, very humbled!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i thought that said "kathy is my husband" :lol

yes clearly 10am is too early for me to be on SAS.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

BobtheSaint said:


> Hmm?


Say it out loud a couple time and think about it  But you indeed are a random person! :love2 i like you BobtheSaint ..... And your random dis gonna be good man whenever there's a awkward topic lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:lurk


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Hopefully I´ll have a lesbian SAS crush on someone soon.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Blue the Puppy, Hiccups and Komorikun. :yes

I also have a man crush on Resonace & Cynical. :b (If I were a lass I would lol)


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

fallen18 said:


> Say it out loud a couple time and think about it  But you indeed are a random person! :love2 i like you BobtheSaint ..... And your random dis gonna be good man whenever there's a awkward topic lol


Ooh, thanks fallen18! :yes


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)

Perfectionist said:


> Seeing pity-party posts trying to guilt members into giving attention to the poster makes me even sadder.


real nice..


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

I would post but then one or two guys would go "OH CHRIST, NO! Why kanra?!" :teeth no, seriously.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

AnnaM said:


> real nice..


Don't mind it, I'm sure you're a nice person and people don't know you well enough or haven't talked to you very frequently and thus don't know much about you to specifically have any sort of attraction towards you. You're very pretty but talking to people would help gain favor of some fellow here. That or they do have a crush on you and are far too shy to admit it? I haven't seen my name here anywhere, but I'm okay with that I'm not the most likable person I have a sharp tongue which could get in the way of my intentions.


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)

to the genuinely nice people who responded - thanks guys =) love all of you :squeeze


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

kanra said:


> I would post but then one or two guys would go "OH CHRIST, NO! Why kanra?!" :teeth no, seriously.


Don't let people control who you like, that's none of their business.


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> Don't mind it, I'm sure you're a nice person and people don't know you well enough or haven't talked to you very frequently and thus don't know much about you to specifically have any sort of attraction towards you. You're very pretty but talking to people would help gain favor of some fellow here. That or they do have a crush on you and are far too shy to admit it? I haven't seen my name here anywhere, but I'm okay with that I'm not the most likable person I have a sharp tongue which could get in the way of my intentions.


well, i do talk to quite a lot of people on here but maybe you're right


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> Don't let people control who you like, that's none of their business.


:yes I like you. Lol

And Toppington.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

kanra said:


> :yes I like you.
> 
> And Toppington.


"OH CHRIST, NO! Why kanra?!"

Toppington seems alright I haven't spoken to him personally.


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> "OH CHRIST, NO! Why kanra?!"
> 
> Toppington seems alright I haven't spoken to him personally.


LOL.

Neither have I but he seems pretty cool.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

kanra said:


> LOL.
> 
> Neither have I but he seems pretty cool.


Maybe you should take the lead and go talk to him? Come on Kanra be a man for once.


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> Maybe you should take the lead and go talk to him? Come on Kanra be a man for once.


I don't think I have the balls for it. XD


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

kanra said:


> I don't think I have the balls for it. XD


Well I'm going to say I'm flattered by your crush on me. But I don't want to further derail the thread.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Secretaz


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Game 7 said:


> Don't be curious. You don't truly resent them. You think you do, but subconsciously you resent yourself. You're rejecting yourself, for them. :yes


Good point. In general people often project something about themselves onto others. Of course, Game 7 has been banned, so they will never read this.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm sure he lurks under a new account. So he probably will read that.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

yo momma


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

:b


kanra said:


> LOL.
> 
> Neither have I but he seems pretty cool.


Whoos he is my little brother..wow!!! I must tell him abt it..


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

RawrJessiRawr said:


> Lol I agree with what you said about yourself


 thanks sweety


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> :b
> 
> Whoos he is my little brother..wow!!! I must tell him abt it..


A spy! Well he'll be happy to see this.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> A spy! Well he'll be happy to see this.


 haha sure..!!!!!!!!:teeth:teeth


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Evo said:


> Secretaz


Oh wow, i never believed that my name would be mentioned in this thread! :b


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> Well he'll be happy to see this.


Lies... lies, I tell you!

btw, you never posted your crush. opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ashley1990


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

kanra said:


> Lies... lies, I tell you!
> 
> btw, you never posted your crush. opcorn


I can't say I don't believe I can let myself get attached to another person that way anymore. I've suffered too much to open my heart to feel anything anymore, too much betrayal.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I am really starting to get a crush on myself. At first I wasnt interested, but over time Ive been liking myself more and more.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Secretaz said:


> Oh wow, i never believed that my name would be mentioned in this thread! :b


I am surprised your not mentioned more


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

kanra said:


> I don't think I have the balls for it. XD


I would hope that you don't have any to begin with. <3

I'm trying to think of someone that won't be creeped out when I post their name...


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Toppington said:


> I would hope that you don't have any to begin with. <3
> 
> I'm trying to think of someone that won't be creeped out when I post their name...


Why not me? *bats eyelashes*


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> Why not me? *bats eyelashes*


But of course!

I'm swooning, buddy. :b Nah, I like you. You're very level-headed and straight to the point about everything.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I agree with your last one Rae lol


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Catnap said:


> His username starts with a Tenta and ends with a tive. *Smiles and looks down kinda shyly*


:heart


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

my crush is on QIS NOt U the BABY ringer!

but she dead :](


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Post pics of yourself=Become someone's crush?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

^No, pics of meself never led to SAS crushes.

BUT words written upon words miswritten in disjointed lingo led to sex.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Chocolatefiend_8 is a pretty cool cat.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

rdrr said:


> Post pics of yourself=Become someone's crush?


I would agree for most people, but been there, done that. no crush, at least not here anyway..


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I've got two actually

#1 is WickedLovely because I do actually find her to be quite lovely... and wicked.

# is Caggee because, well, for starters, she close by.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

GameGuy said:


> #2 is Caggee because, well, for starters, she close by.


Why don't you have a seat right over there? :b


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Toppington said:


> Why don't you have a seat right over there? :b


And by that you mean?


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

GameGuy said:


> And by that you mean?


I'm only kidding, friend.










Or am I? :teeth Meh, yeah. I'm kidding.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

^How dare you bleed on me.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^^I kinda want her glasses.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

qweewq said:


>


Teen Girl Squad! You are now my crush.


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm madly in love with myself. <3


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

It doesn't matter, lol.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

squidlette said:


> I'm madly in love with myself. <3


I've been oddly attracted to those with knowledge of octopi mating.

(I think I may mention this too often. It scares people away.)


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

I know the males die afterwards..... at least they have an excuse for not calling.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> Awwwww <3


 :um
you weren't supposed to see that.


----------



## jingybopa (Jan 26, 2011)

Ever since I swiped him on the head the other night, I have totally been crushin on rick189.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^:lol


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

jingybopa said:


> Ever since I swiped him on the head the other night, I have totally been crushin on rick189.


^ I think I now have a crush on this guy.


----------



## BeepBeepSwerve (Mar 24, 2011)

I shall call him Jingybopa and he shall be mine and he shall be my Jingybopa.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oh jingybopa, jingybopa,

i shall cover you with soapa,

jingybopa, jingybopa,

something something something.


----------



## BeepBeepSwerve (Mar 24, 2011)

leonardess said:


> oh jingybopa, jingybopa,
> 
> i shall cover you with soapa,
> 
> ...


Jingybopa, your eyes draw me closa

Cupid liquidized some arrows into my mimosa

And that's when I knew, when my heart did the chacha

I had to do it; go all the way for ya.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

the poet laureate of SAS! well played, sir, well played.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Kosherpiggy


----------



## jingybopa (Jan 26, 2011)

now that i have been claimed by beep, and soaped by leonardess and seen their versifying... i am crushing on the both of them.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

BeepBeepSwerve said:


> Cupid liquidized some arrows into my mimosa


I love you.


----------



## Estival (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh nooooooooooooooooooooo, they're stealing my jingybopa away with wonderful poetry and cleaning products. </3 Oh my aching heart!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I want all of them mwhahaha shhhhhhhj


----------



## jingybopa (Jan 26, 2011)

can't allow estival's heart to ache, i am crushing on her now...i feel so left out not crushing on jingybopa.... i am adding myself to my list, as well.


----------



## BeepBeepSwerve (Mar 24, 2011)

leonardess said:


> the poet laureate of SAS! well played, sir, well played.


You lit the match that sparked that absolutely prime piece of poetry. Oh yes. :boogie



Perfectionist said:


> I love you.


What is loooove, baby don't hurt me, don't hurt me, no more. :boogie



jingybopa said:


> can't allow estival's heart to ache, i am crushing on her now...i feel so left out not crushing on jingybopa.... i am adding myself to my list, as well.


That Jingybopa... he's just got the look, you know. The way he swaggers down the street, soap trailing behind him...oi vei.

Also, this is the most I've ever posted on SAS at one time...ever. It _would_ end up being on this thread, hehe.


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

Dissonance said:


> "OH CHRIST, NO! Why kanra?!"
> 
> Toppington seems alright I haven't spoken to him personally.


lol ppl have been very funny on the threads lately!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Mr.Mug!!! teehee..he will faint reading this..haha:teeth:teeth


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

Estival said:


> Oh nooooooooooooooooooooo, they're stealing my jingybopa away with wonderful poetry and cleaning products. </3 Oh my aching heart!


He's mine :teeth:troll


----------



## Estival (Jun 13, 2011)

:wife No way Stewie, I saw him first!

But I think we are both losing to Beep and his mimosa.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I'd crush on jinglebop too, but we are related. :l That would be sorta weird


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:lurk


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I have one now.....:yes :love


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

oh, so retarded and sexy. like a bomb going off in my school.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

I may have said it here before but just in case, there's no doubt Sarafinicklebocker, Sarafini, most definitely it's more than just a little crush that's for certain wink.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

Estelle said:


> Teen Girl Squad! You are now my crush.


*profuse blushing*


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ironpain said:


> I may have said it here before but just in case, there's no doubt Sarafinicklebocker, Sarafini, most definitely it's more than just a little crush that's for certain wink.


oh, good choice! :yes


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i am crushing on anyone who owns a cat and loves it.


----------



## RyeCatcher86 (Sep 14, 2010)

Crushing hard on Ospi :heart


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> i am crushing on anyone who owns a cat and loves it.


I always knew you had a thing for me. :heart


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

Estival said:


> :wife No way Stewie, I saw him first!
> 
> But I think we are both losing to Beep and his mimosa.


:duel


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

strawberryjulius said:


> i am crushing on anyone who owns a cat and loves it.


Woo! I even have TWO!


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> i am crushing on anyone who owns a cat and loves it.


Mr. Orange ran away for 10 days D: but he came back miraculously. What was it like not crushing on me for that long?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

strawberryjulius said:


> i am crushing on anyone who owns a cat and loves it.


:love2


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Leary88 said:


> Mr. Orange ran away for 10 days D: but he came back miraculously. What was it like not crushing on me for that long?


but you have like a million other cats, right? i love mr orange so much though. so orange.

moju says hi.


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

I do. I just needed an excuse to tell you about it.  

Mr. Orange is in my lap and has his eyes like this: ^_^

*waves at Moju <3*


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

srschirm said:


> I have one now.....:yes :love


Yay! You DO!? WHO?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I could get a cat, I suppose.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

leonardess :mushy

and leary88 on the side .


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I have a crush on anyone who's a dumbass retard.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I've said it once, and I'll say it again.

WICKEDLOVELY!

My crush is on you.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Mercurochrome said:


> I have a crush on anyone who's a dumbass retard.


:yay


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

Mercurochrome said:


> I have a crush on anyone who's a dumbass retard.


JOY!


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Mercurochrome said:


> I have a crush on anyone who's a dumbass retard.


:clap :banana


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

fallen18 for being a really nice girl.


----------



## prow (May 8, 2010)

I don't have a SAS crush because anyone I _could_ have a SAS crush on won't even talk to me! LMAO.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

prow said:


> I don't have a SAS crush because anyone I _could_ have a SAS crush on won't even talk to me! LMAO.


I'll talk to you


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Thats not true prow


----------



## prow (May 8, 2010)

Haha! Thanks, you two. I would quote you both but you know me, pretty sure I have no idea how to do that... 0_o


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

prow said:


> Haha! Thanks, you two. I would quote you both but you know me, pretty sure I have no idea how to do that... 0_o


There is a button next to quote, so you press all the people with the plus button and then you press "quote" on the last person. then you can multiquote.


----------



## prow (May 8, 2010)

Dissonance said:


> There is a button next to quote, so you press all the people with the plus button and then you press "quote" on the last person. then you can multiquote.


Oh my gosh- thank you!!! I wondered what the heck that was for. To be honest, I just ignored it. 0_o Teh technologiez- they is scary.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> fallen18 for being a really nice girl.


:love2...... :kiss


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

what the heck prow! *sad piano music* I thought we where engaged......your cheating on me?? :'( I am so hurt I thought we had something special *sniff*


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

fallen18 said:


> :love2...... :kiss


Oh no! I've been kissed I will now turn back into a human!

Cheating I said crush, not engaged lady! >.> and Sorry?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

fallen18 said:


> what the heck prow! *sad piano music* I thought we where engaged......your cheating on me?? :'( I am so hurt I thought we had something special *sniff*


I'll be your special one.


----------



## prow (May 8, 2010)

fallen18 said:


> what the heck prow! *sad piano music* I thought we where engaged......your cheating on me?? :'( I am so hurt I thought we had something special *sniff*


I know. I just like to make the others feel better. Teehee.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm so lost, I think I'm the lonely now


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey I can have multiple crushes! >_<


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

fallen18 said:


> Hey I can have multiple crushes! >_<


So it's fair for you but not to me? Goats these days.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Lol, she wouldn't believe me if I told her.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

This is rossy crushes thread..haha


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Not anymore Raj lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

wheee..why??? Rossy...r u taken lol??


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

No way.


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm wondering now how many seemingly uninteressting girls I've known vaguely in real life might actually be really cool but had SAS as well


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

good for u Coolsauce!!!!!!!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:mushy


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

me as well....!!! confused all the time


:mushy


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> me as well....!!! confused all the time
> 
> :mushy


:kiss


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> Mr.Mug!!! teehee..he will faint reading this..haha:teeth:teeth


No, I'm still conscious. :lol


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I have a crush on fjkfkfwerjkt


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

LostInReverie and Fluttershpy
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/lostinreverie-11835/


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

I am in deeply in-love with everyone on page 107.


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

Xtraneous said:


> I am in deeply in-love with everyone on page 107.


 I have deep, yeasty, burning, hot summer love for Xtraneous


----------



## prow (May 8, 2010)

Kathykook said:


> I have deep, yeasty, burning, hot summer love for Xtraneous


Yeasty? I think you should get that checked out...


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

prow said:


> Yeasty? I think you should get that checked out...


Not to mention it's burning.....I ain't touching that.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

:cuddle

Sorry, I just needed an excuse to post that emoticon again. Hardly resembles cuddling to me, but then what do I know.


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

lol


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

northstar1991 :love2


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

BobtheSaint!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Evo said:


> :kiss


:clap 
Yeiii a morning kiss at SAS haha:b



Mr Mug said:


> No, I'm still conscious. :lol


Ooo laaa laaa...hehe:roll


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Toppington. Though it's not so much a crush and more admiration in general, I guess. (thelieswetellourselves) & I haven't really talked to them myself, so much as just lurked. ^^; He seems like a very respectable person and I'm super-intimidated by him for that reason. .... Which is crushy enough for me, considering I haven't had a crush in years.

lalala goes&dies&feelsshallow

POSTING AT FOUR IN THE MORNING, NO REGRETTTSSS

but really plenty of regrets
oh well
can i pass this off as working on my SA or..~

also, if you'd like to completely pretend this post doesn't exist even if you see it
that is so chill with me
in all the ways


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Caggee said:


> Toppington. Though it's not so much a crush and more admiration in general, I guess. & I haven't really talked to them myself, so much as just lurked. ^^; He seems like a very respectable person and I'm super-intimidated by him for that reason. .... Which is crushy enough for me, considering I haven't had a crush in years.
> 
> lalala goes&dies&feelsshallow
> 
> ...


Yei..my bro is crush worthy:b


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Caggee


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

RottenPEach222.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:con


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I am not going to bother crushing on anybody anymore.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Because nobody wants me.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Your lieing.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

What is that about Rae?


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I can't see the pic.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Caggee said:


> Toppington. Though it's not so much a crush and more admiration in general, I guess. (thelieswetellourselves) & I haven't really talked to them myself, so much as just lurked. ^^; He seems like a very respectable person and I'm super-intimidated by him for that reason. .... Which is crushy enough for me, considering I haven't had a crush in years.
> 
> lalala goes&dies&feelsshallow
> 
> ...


Nah, I'd rather acknowledge it. Flattered really, but I have plenty of bad sides to me like anyone else. :b


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Rossy said:


> I can't see the pic.


Love finds one when one doesn't want it.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah......


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Toppington said:


> Nah, I'd rather acknowledge it. Flattered really, but I have plenty of bad sides to me like anyone else. :b


Ah, well your good sides are definitely more prominent. <3


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Toppington said:


> Nah, I'd rather acknowledge it. Flattered really, but I have plenty of bad sides to me like anyone else. :b


where's your avatar from? i can't figure it out and it's killing me.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

strawberryjulius said:


> where's your avatar from? i can't figure it out and it's killing me.


Ling Yao from Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood. Shopped it out of one of the earlier episodes, though I don't remember which one exactly.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

ah yeah, i remember him from the manga.


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

On several occasions I have found myself madly crushing on Drella. To the point where I have *almost* considered messaging her. It's too bad she never posts here anymore :sigh.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^Could be people who are using invisible mode.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Rossy said:


> Because nobody wants me.


Everybody wants you Rossy!


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

that one chick


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Mr Mug he's so hawt :haha No, not really.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Secretaz :blush


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

northstar1991 said:


> Everybody wants you Rossy!


Are you sure? Lol


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Evo said:


> Secretaz :blush


Aww you're so sweet :mushy


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Rossy said:


> Are you sure? Lol


I think so! lol


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

:lurk


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Rossy said:


> Are you sure? Lol


<3


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Rossy Definitely.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Back off guys lol


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> Rossy Definitely.














Rossy said:


> Back off guys lol


:sigh


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Toppington said:


> :sigh


You jealous?


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> You jealous?


Seething with enough rage to take up an entire page.

(Teehee, unintentional rhymes.)


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Sorry guys.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Rossy said:


> Sorry guys.


You'll come around one day. :yes


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

No way Pedro.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Toppington said:


> You'll come around one day. :yes


The real problem is that he's already taken by me.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Huh? huh lol


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

UGH!
Everyone Wants Rossy!
But what about ME?!
:cry


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Rossy said:


> Huh? huh lol


Don't tell me that candlelight dinner and the night on the beach meant nothing. Nothing?! :bah


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I cant remember.....


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Well, you did seem a little drunk.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Must have been somebody else because I don't drink


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Bunnybee said:


> Paul.


 Paul who?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

GameGuy said:


> Paul who?


Paul Gauguin, Paul McCartney, among a few of them. Lol. Paul is cool guy.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

sanria22 said:


> Paul Gauguin, Paul McCartney, among a few of them. Lol. Paul is cool guy.


Paul;


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

Princess143


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

theoutsider


----------



## Cloze (Jul 18, 2011)

Too many to count. ;O


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm being boring and crushless atm. Well, apart from a certain RyanJ ^_^


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I dont have like hardcore crushes, but theres people I admire and feel like their way cooler/funnier than me. I guess thats similar right? I dont want to name names though :X


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Any girl that has posted an attractive photo of themselves.


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

people who post things I can relate to but whom, unlike me, have the ability to look at it in a positive way which leads to me feeling better overall.



yes, I love making mysterious remarks. Deal with it :|


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

IllusionofHappiness is pretty neat. :yes


----------



## prow (May 8, 2010)

You're a monkey.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Okay I feel bad everyone else posted names lol. xTKsaucex and pita

*hides under computer desk*


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

An SASer


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Justin Whalin


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Any fella' who calls himself a feminist.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm a femini- naw I couldn't do it, I'm not that desperate.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

annam


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Any lady who claims to have a big booty in the "what makes you sexy?" thread.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

AllToAll said:


> Any fella' who calls himself a feminist.


It's an interesting concept, and I support it.

Feminists make me blush. :love2


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

anybody who finds me interesting n naughty...!!!


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Ashley1990 said:


> anybody who finds me interesting n naughty...!!!


I find it interesting that you say you're naughty


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Lateralus said:


> I find it interesting that you say you're naughty


 hehe..thanks..hello Mitraaaaaaaaaaa!!


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

If you don't waste your time watching anime and reading manga, you're dead to me. We will not be able to relate.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Meta14 said:


> If you don't waste your time watching anime and reading manga, you're dead to me. We will not be able to relate.


Dude you can love me! Just look at me I'm a Otaku freak!


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> Dude you can love me! Just look at me I'm a Otaku freak!


Yay bromancing : D


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

I'd do me.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Meta14 said:


> Yay bromancing : D


ha yeah but don't give up I'm sure there are plenty of girls in Anime and Manga, though beware the Yaoi fan girls and fanfiction writers my friend.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:love2


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

This is such a cute thread!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I hate you all.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Ventura said:


> I hate you all.


Thanks ventura.


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

i want a sas crush that would be cute


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Dissonance said:


> Thanks ventura.


Your welcome.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:lurk


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:mushy


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

My hero is somehere unknown..!!!!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ventura said:


> I hate you all.


Love you. <3


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

dying note, but she knows


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ventura said:


> I hate you all.


Yay, I thought I was due for a mention in this thread. I hate you too <3


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Love you. <3


I'll love you too, if you give me kitty a bath <3

He smells - but scratches me when i try bathing him.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Yay, I thought I was due for a mention in this thread. I hate you too <3


I bet you skin your wabbits for hats to cover your bob head . :3


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Still R91 and always will be


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> My hero is somehere unknown..!!!!


Me! :b


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

She knows who she is.:mushy


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Evo said:


> Me! :b


U naughty boy!!!...u try on me always....haha:teeth:clap


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

DeadJFK is pretty swell and neat. Crush worthy I'd say.


----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

any girl who makes me laugh . the looks thing is more of a novelty IMO.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> DAMN IT.
> I was hoping to edit that before you quoted it you dick.
> I'm going to block you on skype if you don't behave.


woahhh there goes that hostility again.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:lurk


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> Lol.
> 
> ^_^


Tell people how I let you score on me. I'm so nice.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Nobody's going to crush on me? Pity post. LOL I've got enough people crushing on me in the real world. hoho


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

yes


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I'm not even going to try to read all this.... not even.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:lurk


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> :squeeze
> 
> I'm tired of being mean. But only because it's 5 AM, don't think you're off the hook.


:squeeze


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> :love


:love


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

opcorn


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

How much have you all had to drink? x.x


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

wickedlovely said:


> Believe it or not, we're both completely sober.


Well possibly, you guys should get drunk...


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Xtraneous said:


>


Hey I want to join this... I'll be on Rae's team.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> We definitely should, maybe then he wouldn't get so mouthy.
> 
> Wait... I said I would be nice.
> 
> So... :heart ...?


You being nice lasted 5 minutes and then the racist jokes began to occur.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> LMAO BECAUSE YOU MAKE IT TOO EASY!
> 
> :lol


SO ME BEING A EASY TARGET MEANS U SHULD BE SO MEAN? MAYBE u shuld learn to be nicer to pppl


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

^ Neva :3


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

I have a crush with myself. 
That's right I'm narcissistic


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Good lord, this thread is worse than sitting opposite a couple on the train who decide it's appropriate to start violently making out and you can't move because it'd be rude but you don't know where to look and all you can hear is the repugnant squelching of spit upon spit like a dog feverishly cleaning himself or an elderly woman with no teeth trying to eat a popsicle and your revulsion is no less noticeable than your slight arousal and it's like your 12th birthday party all over again.


----------



## pandabears (Oct 5, 2010)

kiirby said:


> Good lord, this thread is worse than sitting opposite a couple on the train who decide it's appropriate to start violently making out and you can't move because it'd be rude but you don't know where to look and all you can hear is the repugnant squelching of spit upon spit like a dog feverishly cleaning himself or an elderly woman with no teeth trying to eat a popsicle and your revulsion is no less noticeable than your slight arousal and it's like your 12th birthday party all over again.


i miss you too, darling.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Just sayin, there is a pm button


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

kiirby said:


> Good lord, this thread is worse than sitting opposite a couple on the train who decide it's appropriate to start violently making out and you can't move because it'd be rude but you don't know where to look and all you can hear is the repugnant squelching of spit upon spit like a dog feverishly cleaning himself or an elderly woman with no teeth trying to eat a popsicle and your revulsion is no less noticeable than your slight arousal and it's like your 12th birthday party all over again.


_Slight _arousal? Admit it, you like to wank it right there on the train, don't you?


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Get people mad, check. 

Posts successful.


----------



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)

^Get a room


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

TheOutsider said:


> ^Get a room


The last time I said this to some peeps on here it turned into a shizstorm. BEWARE!


----------



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)

falling down said:


> The last time I said this to some peeps on here it turned into a shizstorm. BEWARE!


Loolol


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Hrm...


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> Well considering this is the SAS _crush_ thread.... people flirt here all the time. I think if you come to this thread you should be prepared to see that sort of thing.
> 
> Anyway, one would assume we were done derailing the thread after he said 'Posts successful' and I said 'Mission accomplished'. Telling us to get a room now is completely pointless.
> 
> :banana


Don't take the bait Rae.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I have a short temper everyday


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

This thread is now about hitler cats:b


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## RyeCatcher86 (Sep 14, 2010)

Ospi :heart


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

also








fnngg them titties drivin' me mad


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

Just found this thread, HOLY CRAP.










.................. anybody crushing on mee?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

darkangel said:


> .................. anybody crushing on mee?


Sure. You're attractive and have forum experience. Crushed to death. ;p


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

caggee said:


> fnngg them titties drivin' me mad


oh gawd yes


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

:no

but thanks for the kitties.


----------



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)

darkangel said:


> Just found this thread, HOLY CRAP.
> 
> .................. anybody crushing on mee?


You know it babeh!!!


----------



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Aphexfan said:


> This thread is now about hitler cats:b


hows aboot Hitler Houses? Mein Kampfy house


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

xTKsaucex said:


> hows aboot Hitler Houses? Mein Kampfy house


:lol


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

Oh, the human brain. U so funny.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godwin's_law


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

avoidobot3000 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godwin's_law


Godwin's law is about the probability of people comparing other people to Hitler, not just about mentioning Hitler or Hitler-like kitties. Implying that Godwin's law is in effect just because people posted kitlers is just what the Nazis would have done.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Fruitcake said:


> Godwin's law is about the probability of people comparing other people to Hitler, not just about mentioning Hitler or Hitler-like kitties. Implying that Godwin's law is in effect just because people posted kitlers is just what the Nazis would have done.


:twak No soup for you.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

^ aww.


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

Made me think of this video.




Can't hug every cat~


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

RyeCatcher86 said:


> Ospi :heart


He's MINE! :duel


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

omfg the hitler houses

my cries


----------



## Dan iel (Feb 13, 2011)

Meta14 said:


> Made me think of this video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's amazing hahaha.

I don't post on here enough to get someone to have a crush on me 

I am unknown!


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Meta14 said:


> Made me think of this video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This chick is looped and Italians everywhere are finding this video even more hilarious every time she says "I love CATS" or "I really love CATS" or speaks about things in reference to "CATS" in this video. :lol


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I am 100% Crush free now.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Non crushes on me :'(


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I love lamp :heart


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

My cat's not quite a Hitler...his mustache is a little off. But he does look pretty maniacal in this picture:


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

gustafsg said:


> My cat's not quite a Hitler...his mustache is a little off. But he does look pretty maniacal in this picture:


Reminds me of Scar from Lion King, its that eye. Sort of like, 'I have made a horrible mess in the basement, would you like to clean it up?'


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:lurk


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Evo said:


> :lurk


Wouldn't want anyone to know about that admiration of hitler cats and/or kampfy houses, now would we?


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

Ventura said:


> Non crushes on me :'(


I have a crush on you!


----------



## mightyman (Mar 10, 2010)

i don't have a crush on anyone on this site unless they have a crush on me


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

suddentwist. a beautiful woman through and through ^.^


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

No one has a crush on me yet... :sigh


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Evo said:


> No one has a crush on me yet... :sigh


ditto >.>


----------



## prow (May 8, 2010)

Evo said:


> No one has a crush on me yet... :sigh





trendyfool said:


> ditto >.>


Triple ditto. Is there even such a thing?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

hyejan said:


> girl crush on evo and dam71392


:heart


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

prow said:


> Triple ditto. Is there even such a thing?


I dunno, but maybe we should have crushes on each other? I mean, you're pretty cool


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

ChrissyQ said:


> I have a crush on you!


:kiss


----------



## prow (May 8, 2010)

trendyfool said:


> I dunno, but maybe we should have crushes on each other? I mean, you're pretty cool


LOL. Why thank you. Just one SLIGHT problem though... I don't like apples. :roll It's such a shame cause we coulda had babies and everyfing.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

prow said:


> LOL. Why thank you. Just one SLIGHT problem though... I don't like apples. :roll It's such a shame cause we coulda had babies and everyfing.


Well, I'm devastated. It's a lonely life for an apple-with-continents-carved-into-it like me...


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

:nw Catnap!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Aphexfan said:


> I love lamp :heart


Ahaha, I love that movie.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> Ahaha, I love that movie.


:yay


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

Tentative said:


> :nw Catnap!


!!


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Catnap said:


> !!


:cuddle


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Probably the only two people I actually talk to on here:

Genowhirl, your beard is awesome, you awesome man you! x

& Fonz, you're just a credit to the human race! ;D

Man I wish I could tag people.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Also Durzo ;D


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Shelbster18!


----------



## prow (May 8, 2010)

Ventura all the way. So long Leary88!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:eek . :fall .


----------



## prow (May 8, 2010)

Ventura said:


> :eek . :fall .


Absolutely. It's just you and me now.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I have a lesbian crush.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Wacky Wednesdays said:


> Probably the only two people I actually talk to on here:
> 
> Genowhirl, your beard is awesome, you awesome man you! x
> 
> ...


Aww thx :blush
You too


----------



## rosa1992 (Mar 7, 2012)

ummmm.... i have one... awww :l


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

fonz said:


> Aww thx :blush
> You too


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

KelsKels said:


> Lmao.
> 
> @trendyfool, I'd totally have a crush on you if you were into girls and I was single lol. You are seriously hot, and I say that in a very non creepy way. :b


:blush thank you


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I have a crush possibly could be ... maybe so.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Ventura said:


>


I believe I have finally found my forum crush :3


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm locking this thread.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

It's still so hard to choose! >_<


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Mercurochrome said:


> I'm locking this thread.


You have my permission :yes

Oh, and feed the key to the crocodiles!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^:lol


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:b they already once locked the old SAS crush thread


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

New flavour Crush? Cool!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Rosa1992 :nw


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

me ..Ashley the superstarrrrrrrrr


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

mmm,,,, Psychedelic Breakfast once wrtoe Straightarrows lololol ================me= nothing really not in a good mood and not looking,,, but I'll say Pita.....


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I haz an SAS Crush


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

I just crushed on Miss Chrissy..Pinky roses:clap


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> I just crushed on Miss Chrissy..Pinky roses:clap


:blush


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Evo said:


> :blush










..love u Miss Chrissy


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> ..love u Miss Chrissy


Love you too... :love


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

aah God why is she so beautiful??







Miss Chrissy


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

I love lamp. OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH KELLY CLARKSON!


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

Wacky Wednesdays said:


> Probably the only two people I actually talk to on here:
> 
> Genowhirl, your beard is awesome, you awesome man you! x
> 
> ...


 Awww I feel flattered to have been mentioned in this thread never thought I'd see the day :boogie. And your mine too WW, and yea seriously wouldn't tags help? I would have realized this post existed when well it was posted for crying out loud.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

I love you falling down.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

GenoWhirl said:


> Awww I feel flattered to have been mentioned in this thread never thought I'd see the day :boogie. And your mine too WW, and yea seriously wouldn't tags help? I would have realized this post existed when well it was posted for crying out loud.


<3

Can Candada swap places with Australia, then you'd be just across the ditch :b


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I have a crush on that person. Yep, that one right over there.


----------



## ThatKidTotallyRocks (Oct 11, 2011)

I actually really love someone from this site, but I may have ruined it... 
He knows who he is and I really hope I didn't screw everything up.


----------



## prow (May 8, 2010)

I always crush on those who don't want me back.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm going be a creeper and say just say evo b/c he's pretty cute *hides under rock*

And of course prow.......... *stage light* the apple to my pie, the straw to my berry, the smoke to my high, the nut to my jar <3


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> I'm going be a creeper and say just say evo b/c he's pretty cute *hides under rock*
> 
> And of course prow.......... *stage light* the apple to my pie, the straw to my berry, the smoke to my high, the nut to my jar <3


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Tehehe ^_^


----------



## prow (May 8, 2010)

fallen18 said:


> I'm going be a creeper and say just say evo b/c he's pretty cute *hides under rock*
> 
> And of course prow.......... *stage light* the apple to my pie, the straw to my berry, the smoke to my high, the nut to my jar <3


Oh my gosh. Absolutely. I have never felt so in love as I do now. Thank you, fallen18. <3


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Fallen18... :nw


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Evo said:


> Fallen18... :nw


:squeeze


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

**** it. I love you, artynerd! <3 :teeth


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

GIVES EVERYONE HUGS:squeeze:group


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

:heart love this thread


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> :squeeze


:mushy


----------



## prow (May 8, 2010)

Evo said:


> :mushy


You's two STOP THE FLIRTING! If I have to be alone then you should TOO! :b:boogie


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

ohlol


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

prow said:


> You's two STOP THE FLIRTING! If I have to be alone then you should TOO! :b:boogie


But prow *holds lighter in the air* all you need is loveeee all you need is love love, love is all you needddddd. ^_^ So spread the love mann <3 peace and hugs.


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

I don't have any crushes on this forum, but there are some really nice looking guys for sure.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Timon has got crushes on all u handsome boys!!!!!!*


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

She knows who she is.  Hopefully it works out somehow.


----------



## Paperwings (Mar 6, 2012)

does I has crush? =P


----------



## TheWeeknd (Jul 23, 2011)

There are a lot of cute girls here so yea naturally I would get a few crushes....but there was this one girl that really got my attention. She thought I looked good in the pic thread...but I stopped coming on here for a while and until recently I found out she hasn't posted since January ( oh well...


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Mine doesn't even know I exist. It's not like we have anything in common, so I can't exactly start up a conversation with her.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Evo s pretty darn cute


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Kennnie said:


> Evo s pretty darn cute


:blush


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

No crushes, but there are some breathtakers and heartbreakers on here, for sure.

S.A.D. thing is, many probably won't think I'm referring to them.

^ [See what I did there?]


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

JustThisGuy said:


> No crushes, but there are some breathtakers and heartbreakers on here, for sure.
> 
> S.A.D. thing is, many probably won't think I'm referring to them.
> 
> ^ [See what I did there?]


Why thank you!


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I have no crushes at the moment.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

I like someoneeee teheheh ^_^


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Plenty of nice girls on here, but only a few I'd find crushable...


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

crushing on virtual people 1000s of miles/kilometers from me seems pointless


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

^ true but it's always fun to do ^_^


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

CoolSauce said:


> crushing on virtual people 1000s of miles/kilometers from me seems pointless


Aww... You'll come around to the idea of me one day. Just like Dissonance will. All I have to do is wait. :heart


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Toppington said:


> Aww... You'll come around to the idea of me one day. Just like Dissonance will. All I have to do is wait. :heart


Aaaahhhh, young love... I'm envious xDDDDD. Heh xP


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> ^ true but it's always fun to do ^_^


I know ^^ I typed that while I was in a brief state of down-to-earthness



Toppington said:


> Aww... You'll come around to the idea of me one day. Just like Dissonance will. All I have to do is wait. :heart


I guess that's plausible


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Nekomata said:


> Aaaahhhh, young love... I'm envious xDDDDD. Heh xP


22 is so old.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

:mushy


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> :mushy


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

^lol evo *hug*


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> ^lol evo *hug*


:squeeze


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

falling down said:


> 22 is so old.


That'll be on my headstone when I croak it xP


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Nekomata said:


> That'll be on my headstone when I croak it xP


omg


----------



## prow (May 8, 2010)

Hmm. Soon I'll be 23. Wow, thanks. This thread REALLY cheered me up. :boogie


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

prow said:


> Hmm. Soon I'll be 23. Wow, thanks. This thread REALLY cheered me up. :boogie


I'll buy you a cane and a walking stick for your birthday.


----------



## Zypherus (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm new to the SAS community, but if I find a crush I'll try to work up the courage to say. 

:duel


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:mushy


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

There's a few guys on here that are very crushable!


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Toppington said:


> Aww... You'll come around to the idea of me one day. Just like Dissonance will. All I have to do is wait. :heart


No thanks I will not fall for others for who's souls, minds and hearts are barren. You're alright, I hold no ill will towards you.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> No thanks I will not fall for others for who's souls, minds and hearts are barren. You're alright, I hold no ill will towards you.


Aww... Well... I hope we can still be friends.

I would have been the waifu. *sniffle*


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hmm idk >_< only one thing to do at a time like this *set up profiles* Eenie, meenie, miney, moe, Catch a tiger by the toe.


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

I hear that Losm is one hot tamale...


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Losm said:


> I hear that Losm is one hot tamale...


I thought you more of a toasty waffle, but to each their own I suppose!:b


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Prow ^_^ tehehe


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

My SAS stalker


----------



## RyeCatcher86 (Sep 14, 2010)

I have a crush on Ospi :blush


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

I've had a crush on every freakin' girl here at some point.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

^ aw you look cute! Not trying to be creepy btw :b


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Nobody currently.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

i have a crush on pita


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Every girls on this website. 

:wels


----------



## prow (May 8, 2010)

fallen18 said:


> Prow ^_^ tehehe


N'awwwwwwwwwwwwwww. You shouldn't have. :$


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Someone... :love2


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I have a crush on my SAS stalker as well.. O_O'


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

I have a crush on..... on...... *takes final breath*................................


----------



## prow (May 8, 2010)

The internet?



EastWinds said:


> I have a crush on..... on...... *takes final breath*................................


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

I kissed a girl and I liked it.


----------



## prow (May 8, 2010)

Me too.



falling down said:


> I kissed a girl and I liked it.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

prow said:


> Me too.


Do you kiss guys who kiss girls and like it?


----------



## prow (May 8, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I'll kiss anything at this point.



falling down said:


> Do you kiss guys who kiss girls and like it?


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

prow said:


> I'm pretty sure I'll kiss anything at this point.


*opportunity knocks*


----------



## prow (May 8, 2010)

It's such a shame- I'm already tied down.



falling down said:


> *opportunity knocks*


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

prow said:


> It's such a shame- I'm already tied down.


:lol I didn't mean for me.

I already know I am destined to be alone forever.


----------



## prow (May 8, 2010)

Teh punchline: by my self respect. *chuckles in corner to self*



falling down said:


> :lol I didn't mean for me.
> 
> I already know I am destined to be alone forever.


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

:group


----------



## Princess143 (Jan 30, 2012)

:agree:love2 One big group hug


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

*wiggles in*

=D


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Yay! group hug *huggles*


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

for **** sakes why not just have one giant orgy




..... i love you fallen18. 



-_-.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Kennnie said:


> for **** sakes why not just have one giant orgy


You found the cure to social anxiety.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Kennnie said:


> for **** sakes why not just have one giant orgy
> 
> ..... i love you fallen18.
> 
> -_-.


PG kennnie!!!!! ;p


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

EastWinds said:


> I have a crush on..... on...... *takes final breath*................................





prow said:


> The internet?


 shhh I don't want it to find out :wink


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Think_For_Yourself said:


> I've had a crush on every freakin' girl here at some point.





Kakumbus said:


> Every girls on this website.
> 
> :wels


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

currently azure5 and pita!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Neutrino said:


>


Lol I lovee that movie x)


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Me too


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Who doesn't?


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Guys please. Don't line up all at once!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

northstar1991 said:


> Guys please. Don't line up all at once!


You're quite crushable. :love2


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

After looking at this thread yesterday, I decided to re-watch Napoleon Dynamite. ;3


----------



## Shianne (Apr 3, 2012)

Id never tell...anyway i have that great avoidance issue. I find life less complicated by jus staying away from guys. cuz i hear about 1st base, 2nd, and, that's jus stuff i'm jus not ready for at all


----------



## Zypherus (Mar 30, 2012)

Myself


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't think anyone can handle me crushing on them :teeth


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Need2bNormal has a wonderful Heart. Too bad she's not around anymore......err.......


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

falling down said:


> Who doesn't?


Some guy that called into my favorite radio station said he hated it. Was telling some story about how he drove 40 miles or something to pick it up from some guy that listed it on Craigslist because his wife wanted it for christmas and he couldn't find it anywhere or something like that. To be fair, he sounded like a douchey frat boy, but I can't really be sure. Why did I bother telling you this? Nobody knows.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Jcgrey said:


> Need2bNormal has a wonderful Heart. Too bad she's not around anymore......err.......


Or so you THINK she isnt around


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Kennnie said:


> for **** sakes why not just have one giant orgy.


This is like the third time that's come up in the time that I've been on this site. Nothing like being part of derailing a fetish thread into 3 pages or so about an SAS orgy. Funzies.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Ospi said:


> Or so you THINK she isnt around


No I know whats up and going on. She's on my friends list. different name but it's her.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

I don't have crushes but I do enjoy talking to my rawrsome buddies  hmmn I think they know who they are.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

fallen18 said:


> I don't think anyone can handle me crushing on them :teeth


I can


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

^


----------



## Shianne (Apr 3, 2012)

*I love this answer!*



fallen18 said:


> I don't think anyone can handle me crushing on them :teeth


I've got to grow some courage!! Love this line! :clap
So wish I could name my crush...


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:mushy


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Mezzoforte,every pic she posts makes the crush more intense


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I have no crush nope. Nope I do not. No crush whatsoever. SAS has no crushes for me. Nope nope nope .


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Rossy said:


> Mezzoforte,every pic she posts makes the crush more intense


Yay, someone finally said me. :b
:squeeze


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I have had a crush on you for awhile now


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

My ears are ringing .... :con

I crush you all... I crush you all into little pieces :troll


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Jcgrey said:


> Need2bNormal has a wonderful Heart. Too bad she's not around anymore......err.......


I agree she was very hot.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Ventura said:


> I crush you all... I crush you all into little pieces :troll


oh lawrdd
everyone has been squashed


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Ventura said:


> I agree she was very hot.


LOL


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Ventura said:


> I agree she was very hot.


OMFG shee WAS THE HOTTEST! :b


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

epril said:


> I tend to have crushes on whoever pays me the time of day, ya know? Doesn't take much. Relationships though, take a very long time to develop for me.


Unfortunately true for me too...


----------



## Lawn (Feb 14, 2012)

millenniumman75


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Caggee is crushworthy too


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Essy90


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

There's a chick who writes poetry that is very cute. Oops did I say that out loud?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Kennnie said:


> OMFG shee WAS THE HOTTEST! :b


So hot she self-combusted. That's why she doesn't post here anymore, right?


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

SM! his posts are so sexy. I said it...now spank me


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

A chick whos name starts with an M and ends with an e


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

On it goes days, months, years, decades. ok well it started in 2010 but I was a major lurker back then so. any .... back to your crushes....


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Haha this thread is so cute! :b


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

It's so fun to lurk around this thread.:lurk


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Im starting to feel left out.
I ain't been mentioned once yet.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

fallen18 i got a school girl crush on her :|


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

GameGuy said:


> Im starting to feel left out.
> I ain't been mentioned once yet.


:heart ...?



Loveless said:


> A chick whos name starts with an M and ends with an e


Must resist urge to gender swap like Kennnie and request to name change to match this description...


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Krazy_Karen


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Evo said:


> Essy90


 :teeth


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

Kanra!










:b Sorry, just had to do that.


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

wow you're a ***...


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Kennnie said:


> fallen18 i got a school girl crush on her :|


:blush kennnie we all know your a dude!!!! :teeth


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

That's a secret.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Some weirdo from Renton. :b


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

Here goes nothingggggggg!

PineconeMachine *blush*


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

Psychedelic Breakfast said:


> wow you're a ***...





Skyloft said:


> omg


Another reason why people hate me: no one gets/likes my sense of humor. Now I know. Sorry for trolling, if my post earlier even counts as one. I'm only in a terrible mood today. -.-

(I admit that was facepalm-worthy though)


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

kanra said:


> Another reason why people hate me: no one gets/likes my sense of humor. Now I know. Sorry for trolling, if my post earlier even counts as one. I'm only in a terrible mood today. -.-
> 
> (I admit that was facepalm-worthy though)


I understood your humor. But being sad and alone is never funny.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

kanra said:


> Another reason why people hate me: no one gets/likes my sense of humor. Now I know. Sorry for trolling, if my post earlier even counts as one. I'm only in a terrible mood today. -.-
> 
> (I admit that was facepalm-worthy though)


Heh Kanra, 
I was the one being called an ***. I just deleted my post, LOL!
Sorry


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Wow, some of you need to lighten the fudge up.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Kanra, I thought it was hilarious.


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

GameGuy said:


> Heh Kanra,
> I was the one being called an ***. I just deleted my post, LOL!
> Sorry


LOL! Wow, that's the first time I laughed in the whole day! Actually, I think it made my day! Apology accepted! :haha

I guess I just overreacted, I had a crappy day. XD sorry for bringing down the mood of this thread a little!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

kanra said:


> LOL! Wow, that's the first time I laughed in the whole day! Actually, I think it made my day! Apology accepted! :haha


 Good, glad to brighten you a**

I MEAN DAY!


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

GameGuy said:


> Good, glad to brighten you a**
> 
> I MEAN DAY!


:haha


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Essy90 said:


> :teeth


:mushy :teeth


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I are have been crushed.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Forgot about this thread. Caught up, and all I have to say is "awww." :clap


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

I will crush you all. Muahahaha.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

gustafsg said:


> I will crush you all. Muahahaha.


I LOVE it when women talk that way.
LOL, jk


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Have I been mentioned yet?


Why haven't I been mentioned yet?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Selbbin said:


> Have I been mentioned yet?
> 
> Why haven't I been mentioned yet?


Join the club pal


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

GameGuy said:


> Join the club pal


Do we get membership cards and a tee shirt?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> Join the club pal


Can I join this club?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

GameGuy said:


> Join the club pal


Join's club


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Evo said:


> Can I join this club?


You've been mentioned before. Haven't you?


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Ventura said:


> Join's club


But you have a boyfriend right? 

Even so I think you have been mentioned.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> You've been mentioned before. Haven't you?


Oh yeah, I forgot lol. :teeth


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Selbbin said:


> Do we get membership cards and a tee shirt?


THERE'S AN IDEA!

T-shirt reads: "Never been crushed"
Credit Card: "Capital Bank of Crush"


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Evo said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot lol. :teeth


Only about a million times :b


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Is Evo just rubbing it in?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Selbbin said:


> Is Evo just rubbing it in?


No, not at all.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Selbbin said:


> Is Evo just rubbing it in?


He's just upset he can't be in the Ever Exclusive, World Renowned, Five Star, "Not Mentioned" Club


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

GameGuy said:


> He's just upset he can't be in the Ever Exclusive, World Renowned, First Class, Five Star "Not Mentioned" club


Can I join?


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

GameGuy said:


> Join the club pal





Selbbin said:


> Do we get membership cards and a tee shirt?





Evo said:


> Can I join this club?


I wanna join too! :boogie


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> Can I join?


Already said yes. But, once you get mentioned, you're out pal.

Only I can get mentioned and stay in the club because... well, I created it. LOL


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Wow, this club is taking off!

Now I don't want to be mentioned...

Hear that girls? Keep quiet about your passionate lust for me...


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

GameGuy said:


> Already said yes. But, once you get mentioned, you're out pal.
> 
> Only I can get mentioned and stay in the club becuase... well, I created it. LOL


Is there like a group for it?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Can I be treasurer? I like money.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

dissonance said:


> is there like a group for it?


 LoL!
THERE IS NOW!


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

GameGuy said:


> LoL!
> THERE IS NOW!


I have found it and I have joined it now.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

:con


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm crushin' on e'rybody.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Witan said:


> I wanna join too! :boogie





Selbbin said:


> Wow, this club is taking off!
> 
> Now I don't want to be mentioned...
> 
> Hear that girls? Keep quiet about your passionate lust for me...


WELL COME ON THEN!
Just don't get mentioned!


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

JustThisGuy said:


>


Lol... :teeth


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Heh Evo,
I'll let you in the club on ONE condition. That you PROMISE to NEVER get mentioned again. Deal?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> Heh Evo,
> I'll let you in the club on ONE condition. That you PROMISE to NEVER get mentioned again. Deal?


Nah, I might be mentioned again lol....


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Come one come call to the Ever Exclusive, World Renowned, Five Star "Not Mentioned" Club! Seats are goin' fast!


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

crying and cupcakes are BANNED


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

Can I jo-- oh yeah, my crush mentioned me earlier today. I forgot. <3


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

kanra said:


> Can I jo-- oh yeah, my crush mentioned me earlier today. I forgot. <3


 Well tell them you dont like them, AND YOU'RE IN!


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

kanra said:


> Can I jo-- oh yeah, my crush mentioned me earlier today. I forgot. <3


LOL. Kanra, you have the best.crush. ;u;

And you guys are making me jealous with your fancy club. Woe is me, if only I did not have my many admirers I could join! CURSE MY POPULARITY!!!1!!one!! :CC -has been mentioned thrice-


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

GameGuy said:


> Well tell them you dont like them, AND YOU'RE IN!


Now you're just letting in any old riff raff!

All you care about is membership dollars! What happened to the ideals? Power corrupts!


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

GameGuy said:


> Well tell them you dont like them, AND YOU'RE IN!


Seems easy enough. 
I'm sorry kanra, this relationship isn't going to work out anymore... I'm just not your type.

Yussssss I'm in the club!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:haha Haha, this thread puts a smile on my face.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Selbbin said:


> Now you're just letting in any old riff raff!
> 
> All you care about is membership dollars! What happened to the ideals? Power corrupts!


Yeah... you're right.

Been Mentioned. No Admittance


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Dissonance said:


> Is there like a group for it?


Somebody should seriously make one. I can't, because I've already created too many groups (I think 5 or 6 is the limit)


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Witan said:


> Somebody should seriously make one. I can't, because I've already created too many groups (I think 5 or 6 is the limit)


 I did actually


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

Selbbin said:


> Now you're just letting in any old riff raff!
> 
> All you care about is membership dollars! What happened to the ideals? Power corrupts!


Ahaha, he's got a point.
I hope my crush will forgive me. T-T I have made a grave mistake...


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

club: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...ld-renowned-five-star-not-mentioned-club-548/


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

GameGuy said:


> I did actually


Yup. He did.


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

There's a group for the crushless? i'm in XD nobody likes me :C


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

nonesovile said:


> There's a group for the crushless? i'm in XD nobody likes me :C


 Well, at the club, you'll be liked, but NEVER mentioned.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

GameGuy said:


> Well, at the club, you'll be liked, but NEVER mentioned.


is that the motto?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Hmm... I guess for now it is.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Gustafsg is super adorable. :yes


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Whoa whoa I would totally love to join this club!!! were is the sign in???


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

fallen18 said:


> Whoa whoa I would totally love to join this club!!! were is the sign in???


But ummm fallen I mentioned you before! I'm sure others have as well.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

ShhhhhhhhhhhhhHHhhhhhhhHHHHHHHHAAAAHHHH I'm trying to get in this club shush.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

fallen18 said:


> ShhhhhhhhhhhhhHHhhhhhhhHHHHHHHHAAAAHHHH I'm trying to get in this club shush.


D: *heartbroken*


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

fallen18 said:


> ShhhhhhhhhhhhhHHhhhhhhhHHHHHHHHAAAAHHHH I'm trying to get in this club shush.


 Sorry Fallen, if you've been mentioned as someones crush, YOU AINT GETTIN' IN!


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> D: *heartbroken*


Soooo what's the club for???? ^_^


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Of course, once a member, ALWAYS!


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

If she tries to sneak in, throw her in the turnip pit.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

GameGuy said:


> Sorry Fallen, if you've been mentioned as someones crush, YOU AINT GETTIN' IN!


*snaps fingers* darn I shall find a way!!


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

she hurt my feelings ;_;


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

fallen18 said:


> *snaps fingers* darn I shall find a way!!


*sniffs*, and you were so cute to.

LOL


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Selbbin said:


> If she tries to sneak in, throw her in the turnip pit.


I love Turnips!!!! This club sounds awesome!!!!:boogie


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

fallen18 said:


> ShhhhhhhhhhhhhHHhhhhhhhHHHHHHHHAAAAHHHH I'm trying to get in this club shush.


*gasp* How Dare YOU!!!?!!?!!


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Maybe we should review the threat level of the turnip pit.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

kennnie said:


> *gasp* how dare you!!!?!!?!!


why is everyone yelling at me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! >_<


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

fallen18 said:


> why is everyone yelling at me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! >_<


because the music is too loud!!!


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Selbbin said:


> because the music is too loud!!!


Were in the club!!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

ALL EEWRFCFSNM Club Members, please go to group and obtain Club Id Passes. I MUST know who is a member, and who is a Mentioned PHONY!

(P.S. In case you're not sure, EEWRFCFSNM stands for Ever Exclusive, World Renowned, First Class, Five Star, Not Mentioned. AND DON'T FORGET IT!)


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hold on can *someone* please explain this club to me?????


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

fallen18 said:


> Hold on can *someone* please explain this club to me?????


 Yes, it's for those people here who have not EVER been mentioned as someones CRUSH.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Ohhhhhh well okay I have a crush on gameguy ^_^


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

What a heartbreaker.....


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

It's gotta be honest. And we all know no one could ever have a crush on Gameguy


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> What a heartbreaker.....


:hug oh don't be so sensitive :b I just wanted to listen to club music!!!!! :boogie


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

rawrguy said:


>


F cK YEAH PARAMORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Selbbin said:


> It's gotta be honest. And we all know no one could ever have a crush on Gameguy


That's a little harsh :afr


fallen18 said:


> :hug oh don't be so sensitive :b I just wanted to listen to club music!!!!! :boogie


Right.. :no


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

fallen18 said:


> Hold on can *someone* please explain this club to me?????





GameGuy said:


> Yes, it's for those people here who have not EVER been mentioned as someones CRUSH.


^^That

Unfortunately you can't join fallen because.....I have a crush on you!! haha!:b

Sorry to burst your bubble:b


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

Well, I'm in, I suppose.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

rawrguy said:


>


And speaking of crushes: Hayley = :heart


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Heh Fallen, I gotta ask you something.
Didn't a movie about your life come out a while about?

Yeah, I think one did. I think it was called "Revenge of the Fallen".


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Selbbin said:


> Have I been mentioned yet?
> 
> Why haven't I been mentioned yet?


Cuz you have a girlfriend. Tee hee!


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

sanria22 said:


> Cuz you have a girlfriend. Tee hee!


But that shouldn't stop the adoring masses screaming in ecstasy when they think about my handsome, rugged features.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Selbbin said:


> But that shouldn't stop the adoring masses screaming in ecstasy when they think about my handsome, rugged features.


Has anyone here actually made first contact with their crush?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I don't think I could actually post who I have a crush on, it would just be awkward.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

...um...not anymore...!!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Selbbin said:


> But that shouldn't stop the adoring masses screaming in ecstasy when they think about my handsome, rugged features.


We SASers are a modest bunch...  But honestly, who wouldn't scream! lol


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

these crushes lead 2 nowhere </3 Evo........


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Kennnie said:


> these crushes lead 2 nowhere </3 Evo........


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

C'mmon guys lets name it 
*Kennie Vs Evo's crush *thread..hehe:boogie:b


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Lol,this thread always makes me laugh,seeing you all having crushiez on each other it reminds me of my first year of school  I has sum crushes here too. :blush


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Insane1 said:


> Lol,this thread always makes me laugh,seeing you all having crushiez on each other it reminds me of my first year of school  I has sum crushes here too. :blush


Who??:um
buddy..pls tell us..haha:boogie


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Nevar! *hides*:door


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Insane1 said:


> Nevar! *hides*:door


Haha....let me guess...!!:idea


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

:afrGo ahead and try cause I'm not saying my crushiez


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Ohhhhhh, interesting thread. DD you know... it's really fun to read .

_


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

heyJude is very crushworthy.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

MissGemmaRogers


----------



## beansly (Sep 5, 2011)

:bash


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Wacky Wednesdays :mushy


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Remeber everyone. There's a club for you all to join. Only one thing is required to join That you have never been mentioned on this thread as someones crush.

The group is in the SA groups. The Ever Exclusive, World Renowned, First Class, Five Star, Not Mentioned Club.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

UgShy said:


> heyJude is very crushworthy.


Heh, thanks! Didn't expect my name to ever come up in this thread in a thousand years, so that was a nice surprise


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

There's a ginger chick from Canada I kinda have a crush on. Just a little one tho . my big crush is well I'm going to keep my mouth shut. She'll find out in due time


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

ashley1990


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

me..I keep refreshing my profile page over and over


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Kennnie said:


> ashley1990


:wife She's mine...


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Evo said:


> :wife She's mine...


GET IT Evo xD


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Loveless said:


> There's a ginger chick from Canada I kinda have a crush on. Just a little one tho . my big crush is well I'm going to keep my mouth shut. She'll find out in due time


Ah GAH. I can't stand it any longer. FALLEN 18 :O


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Kennnie said:


> ashley1990


Why didnt u tell me bofore???:boogie:love

:heart u stole my heart:yes


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

:boogie


Evo said:


> :wife She's mine...


:hahaWorld war-3 for Ashley


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> Why didnt u tell me bofore???:boogie:love
> 
> :heart u stole my heart:yes


Ah yeah kennie :clap


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> :boogie
> 
> :hahaWorld war-3 for Ashley


Evo and Kennie should have a match for you xD


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Loveless said:


> Evo and Kennie should have a match for you xD


OK lol... :duel


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Loveless said:


> Evo and Kennie should have a match for you xD


Lol..dnt tell me that Ronald weasley is interested for me now:idea


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> Lol..dnt tell me that Ranald weasley is interested for me now:idea


you are high up there I tell ya..... but man that fallen18 girl.... lol


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Evo said:


> OK lol... :duel


That would be epic. Evo should use his bass guitar in that fight xD


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Loveless







*


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Ashley1990 said:


> Lol..dnt tell me that *Ranald weasley* is interested for me now:idea


Was that a burn or a compliment ;P


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> Was that a burn or a compliment ;P


Whatever u choose:clap


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Loveless said:


> Ah GAH. I can't stand it any longer. FALLEN 18 :O


 :blush tehehehehe ^_^


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Loveless said:


> Ah GAH. I can't stand it any longer. FALLEN 18 :O


Hey, stand in line! :teeth

Naw, she's yours. Invite me to the wedding, you two :kiss


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Witan said:


> Hey, stand in line! :teeth
> 
> Naw, she's yours. Invite me to the wedding, you two :kiss


He didnt even propose yet!! :teeth But don't be silly your the best man if we ever do! :yes


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

This place is crazy


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

fallen18 said:


> He didnt even propose yet!! :teeth But don't be silly your the best man if we ever do! :yes


Yaaaaay! :boogie


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:fall


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

My crush temp. banned himself earlier this month.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

I want to mention a straight guy, but I think I'd scar him for life if I did so. Never seen him post in this thread though, so maybe it'd be safe... :b


----------



## slightlyawkward (Feb 16, 2011)

Myself.
Just kidding.
Or am I?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

how does someone get a crush?


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

:stu


----------



## TmastermanT (Apr 8, 2012)

rdrr said:


> how does someone get a crush?


Easy, go to the store and get one ^_^


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

TmastermanT said:


> Easy, go to the store and get one ^_^


Legitimate advice


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

GameGuy said:


> Remeber everyone. There's a club for you all to join. Only one thing is required to join That you have never been mentioned on this thread as someones crush.
> 
> The group is in the SA groups. The Ever Exclusive, World Renowned, First Class, Five Star, Not Mentioned Club.


I'm running for president of this club. :b


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

rdrr said:


> how does someone get a crush?





TmastermanT said:


> Easy, go to the store and get one ^_^


Best response ever :yes


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

TmastermanT said:


> Easy, go to the store and get one ^_^


Dude you just solved all my troubles!! I'm running to the store as we speak. Man is a genius :teeth


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Just a little advertisment here:
For anyone who has not been mentioned as someone elses crush, THERES A CLUB FOR YOU IN THE GROUP SECTION OF THIS SITE! The "Ever Exclusive, World Renowned, First Class, Five Star, NOT MENTIONED CLUB"!
COME JOIN TODAY!

But remember, you must have NEVER been mentioned as someones crush to join.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> Just a little advertisment here:
> For anyone who has not been mentioned as someone elses crush, THERES A CLUB FOR YOU IN THE GROUP SECTION OF THIS SITE! The "Ever Exclusive, World Renowned, First Class, Five Star, NOT MENTIONED CLUB"!
> COME JOIN TODAY!
> 
> But remember, you must have NEVER been mentioned as someones crush to join.


I just I want to join this club AND I CANNOT
sob


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

The Orange one


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

um um PURPLE!! >_<


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

When did this thread become random discussion. I guess I don't have a crush, girls here from my experience are not interested


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

heyJude said:


> My crush temp. banned himself earlier this month.


You could still try and send him an email...


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

arnie said:


> You could still try and send him an email...


Oh we chat on messenger still. 

*worries that he's going to come back and see what I wrote about him in this thread* lol, but I'm sure he knows already. haha


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Knowbody said:


>


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> He didnt even propose yet!! :teeth But don't be silly your the best man if we ever do! :yes


Hmmmmm..... :idea


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Loveless said:


> Ah GAH. I can't stand it any longer. FALLEN 18 :O





Loveless said:


> you are high up there I tell ya..... but man that fallen18 girl.... lol





Witan said:


> Hey, stand in line! :teeth
> 
> Naw, she's yours  Invite me to the wedding, you two :kiss





fallen18 said:


> He didnt even propose yet!! :teeth But don't be silly your the best man if we ever do! :yes





Loveless said:


> Hmmmmm..... :idea


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

No crushes here yet


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

hyejan said:


> whats the link to the club?


You mean the "never mentioned" club? Here it is.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Essy90


----------



## hyejan (Feb 19, 2012)

Witan said:


> You mean the "never mentioned" club? Here it is.


lol yes


----------



## hyejan (Feb 19, 2012)

i think i'm crushable i like me


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

TmastermanT said:


> Easy, go to the store and get one ^_^


the diet orange one! :love2


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

i have a SAS crush, but im not telling who because i doubt the feeling is mutual.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I think my crush has changed... is that bad?


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Toppington said:


> I want to mention a straight guy, but I think I'd scar him for life if I did so. Never seen him post in this thread though, so maybe it'd be safe... :b


You know what? I'm in a daring mood. Skylaishot, you're ****ing adorable. :heart And now I wait to be either shunned, ignored, killed in my sleep or possibly scar him for life as mentioned previously. Or maybe all four. Though I'm not quite sure how that'd work. :hide


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

Toppington said:


> You know what? I'm in a daring mood. Skylaishot, you're ****ing adorable. :heart And now I wait to be either shunned, ignored, killed in my sleep or possibly scar him for life as mentioned previously. Or maybe all four. Though I'm not quite sure how that'd work. :hide


:clap

That was for being brave.


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

I have a crush on someone

but I think he's taken and he's never online anymore it seems:/


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

:love2


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> :love2


:mushy


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*tentative*


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:squeeze :teeth


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Selbbin:1059850284 said:


> sanria22 said:
> 
> 
> > Cuz you have a girlfriend. Tee hee!
> ...


Haha xD there is a crowd somewhere out there that probably do.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Evo said:


> :squeeze :teeth


:squeeze


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> :squeeze


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Evo said:


>


get a room you two


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

LMAO Throwback

falling down you just cemented your place as my favorite poster on this site :lol


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

EastWinds said:


> LMAO Throwback
> 
> falling down you just cemented your place as my favorite poster on this site :lol


 thanks


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> *tentative*




:squeeze


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

blue the puppy said:


> i have a SAS crush, but im not telling who because i doubt the feeling is mutual.


This.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

arnie said:


> get a room you two


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

arnie said:


> get a room you two


:squeeze don't be such a party pooper :b


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I haz no crush here anymore. Makes it a little boring, really.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

Well there's always people that stand out from the crowd but I wouldn't call it a crush.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Ddddddddddaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

RawrJessiRawr said:


> Haha xD there is a crowd somewhere out there that probably do.


:um Where.... are they?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

:mushy


----------



## Linee (Apr 30, 2012)

Kelskels


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Linee said:


> I have a crush on ally and her a*s which if you've seen the thread you would know I do lmao.


oh my god.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> oh my god.


Heyy nice quote mate


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Anybody got a crush on meh?:troll


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Rest or Real? said:


> Heyy nice quote mate


it had to be made. You pretty much summed up how people view me in real life. They know I'm a b-d but thats what they like.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:love2


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Evo said:


> :love2


Evo :love2 :kiss


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Fallen was my # 1 crush but Evo took her from me. I'm aight tho. I got some girls on my mind . They know who they are .


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Loveless said:


> Fallen was my # 1 crush but Evo took her from me. I'm aight tho. I got some girls on my mind . They know who they are .


But evo doesn't have a crush on me?? :teeth glad you found other girls though


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Ok I am finally ready to say who my SAS crush is :blush

It is..................................










*loses internet connection*


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> But evo doesn't have a crush on me?? :teeth glad you found other girls though


You see Evo has a crush on you but girl..... if we were all by that ocean underneath a blue sky.... I would make you my lovely apple pie :b


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Loveless said:


> You see Evo has a crush on you but girl..... if we were all by that ocean underneath a blue sky.... I would make you my lovely apple pie :b


Lol he doesn't but it's a shame now I have to tell witan he's not the best man :teeth


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> Lol he doesn't but it's a shame now I have to tell witan he's not the best man :teeth


I'm starting to have regrets now.....


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

fallen18 said:


> Lol he doesn't but it's a shame now I have to tell witan he's not the best man :teeth


 hehehhehe..hahaha:clap


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> hehehhehe..hahaha:clap


Lol raj :teeth we should get some drinks :clap I'm a single girl!


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

:um......:cry


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

what!?! no love for 50piecesteeeeeeeeeeeeve!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

fallen18 said:


> Lol raj :teeth we should get some drinks :clap I'm a single girl!


:drunk 
Hehehe....single?? what abt loveless then?:teeth



Loveless said:


> :um......:cry


 :boogie:doh


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

50piecesteve said:


> what!?! no love for 50piecesteeeeeeeeeeeeve!


yeah! This man needs some ladies. What about you, Ashley? Steve you can get a lady. I have confidence in your SWAGGA dear friend


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

Loveless said:


> yeah! This man needs some ladies. What about you, Ashley? Steve you can get a lady. I have confidence in your SWAGGA dear friend


yes sir, my swagga is top notch :b


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> :drunk
> Hehehe....single?? what abt loveless then?:teeth
> 
> :boogie:doh


He threw off the engagement. *sininging* Cheers for the frekin weekend drink to that yeah yeah :drunk


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> :drunk
> Hehehe....single?? what abt loveless then?:teeth
> 
> :boogie:doh


I.... I..... I... GAH!!! Fallen I want you back!!!!! Please oh please! Youa re the most beautiful girl in the world. Oh how a man would be lucky to have you as his almighty queen :heart


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Loveless said:


> I.... I..... I... GAH!!! Fallen I want you back!!!!! Please oh please! Youa re the most beautiful girl in the world. Oh how a man would be lucky to have you as his almighty queen :heart


I'm sorry my young exe but I have moved on with my life *drunkenly points finger at you* you will find someone else though ^_^ for now drinks for everyone!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Loveless said:


> I.... I..... I... GAH!!! Fallen I want you back!!!!! Please oh please! Youa re the most beautiful girl in the world. Oh how a man would be lucky to have you as his almighty queen :heart


 :rub

Hey fallen r u serious.??:bThis spiderman likes u tons:boogie


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

No! No! No! Oh my god no :cry. I just want one more chance. I was being young and dumb. I mean I would have shown you the world. Taipei, paris, and Dubai! We could have gone far :cry.... We could have gone far... but I was stupid and threw it all away... OH GOD!!!!!! cry:cry *sneezes*


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> :rub
> 
> Hey fallen r u serious.??:bThis spiderman likes u tons:boogie


Raj your supossed to be my bud right now he threw off everything :cry that hurt!! :drunk


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> Raj your supossed to be my bud right now he threw off everything :cry that hurt!! :drunk


Fallen... IM SORRY!!!!!!!! I won't do it again.....


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

fallen18 said:


> Raj your supossed to be my bud right now he threw off everything :cry that hurt!! :drunk


What did happen between u both??



Loveless said:


> No! No! No! Oh my god no :cry. I just want one more chance. I was being young and dumb. I mean I would have shown you the world. Taipei, paris, and Dubai! We could have gone far :cry.... We could have gone far... but I was stupid and threw it all away... OH GOD!!!!!! cry:cry *sneezes*


:| Oh buddy relax:roll


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Well he said he didn't like me anymore because evo does (but evo doesn't!) and he said he had other girls in mind. He's a big meanie raj :c........sooo drinks?? *holds out bottle*


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> Well he said he didn't like me anymore because evo does (but evo doesn't!) and he said he had other girls in mind. He's a big meanie raj :c........sooo drinks?? *holds out bottle*


I overreacted because I was afraid of losing you....


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

fallen18 said:


> Well he said he didn't like me anymore because evo does (but evo doesn't!) and he said he had other girls in mind. He's a big meanie raj :c........sooo drinks?? *holds out bottle*


Oh thats not good &#8230;:no...was he serious..ye sthat would have hurt me the same way too:roll


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> Oh thats not good &#8230;:no...was he serious..ye sthat would have hurt me the same way too:roll


Idk and idc all I know is I'm single and I'm having myself a good time tonight because I need it! :boogie


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

This thread is going downhill, fast. Post your crush or


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> This thread is going downhill, fast. Post your crush or


:teeth


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


> This thread is going downhill, fast. Post your crush or


But.... but..... :cry


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


> This thread is going downhill, fast. Post your crush or


lmao!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> This thread is going downhill, fast. Post your crush or


:teeth:teeth:teeth:teeth:teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Essy90 said:


> Evo :love2 :kiss


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Evo said:


>










:teeth:teeth:teeth


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Well those were some interesting posts, l0l.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Xtraneous said:


> Well those were some interesting posts, l0l.


Which one??:b


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> Which one??:b


Most of them from the last page and this one... lol.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Xtraneous said:


> Most of them from the last page and this one... lol.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Heyo u SAS boys...*

*..confess ur love right now..or count ur days of life left*


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

fallen18 said:


> Lol he doesn't but *it's a shame now I have to tell witan he's not the best man* :teeth


Awww  Sad panda is sad :cry


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

myself. im so dreamy.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

This thread is illogical


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Ventura said:


> This thread is illogical


What makes you say that Vent?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Dissonance said:


> What makes you say that Vent?


:b Nothin'


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Ventura said:


> :b Nothin'


Oh you better speak up, I'm curious now.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> Xtraneous. :mushy
> We're dating. ^_^


AWE!
For real?
I was just about to ask you out to.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> Lol yeah I wasn't kidding, the engagement thing WAS a joke but then we got to know each other more and.... :heart


 no wonder you put me off.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> Well he said he didn't like me anymore because evo does (but evo doesn't!) and he said he had other girls in mind. He's a big meanie raj :c........sooo drinks?? *holds out bottle*


Drama Drama Drama...

 opcorn


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

GameGuy said:


> no wonder you put me off.


That's definitely why she's avoided all your advances.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

arnie said:


> Drama Drama Drama...
> 
> opcorn


Sup sexy


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

wickedlovely said:


> Xtraneous. :mushy
> We're dating. ^_^


Congrats! So cute!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

northstar1991.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

BobtheSaint!


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

wickedlovely said:


> Xtraneous. :mushy
> We're dating. ^_^


Are you long distance, or do you live close to each other?


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

wickedlovely said:


> Long distance but we're going to see each other soon. ^_^


Well I wish you all the best :yes How far apart are you?


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

wickedlovely said:


> Long distance but we're going to see each other soon. ^_^


Aww, that's sweet


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

My crushes are everyone on my friends list.  (there are only three.)


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> I'm in Maryland and he's in Illinois D:
> Not a fun drive lol... 12 hours. -.-


wait are you two being serious about this?


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

wickedlovely said:


> Yes, why is this so hard to believe. :lol
> When we see each other we're gonna torment you all with an entire "I TOLD YOU SO" thread. :3


Just take things slow and guard your heart, girl. LDRs can be VERY tough.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

northstar1991 said:


> BobtheSaint!


:cuddle :banana


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

BobtheSaint said:


> :cuddle :banana


And may I volunteer my services as best man in the event that you two tie the knot? (since my previous engagement as best man was broken off :cry)


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Witan said:


> And may I volunteer my services as best man in the event that you two tie the knot? (since my previous engagement as best man was broken off :cry)


He he he, no problem. You're invited! :boogie


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

BobtheSaint said:


> :cuddle :banana


finallyyyyyyy!!! :yay congrats you too ^_^


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

B l o s s o m said:


> finallyyyyyyy!!! :yay congrats you too ^_^


Thanks!


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

wickedlovely said:


> I'm in Maryland and he's in Illinois D:
> Not a fun drive lol... 12 hours. -.-


lol, okay. Make sure you take pictures.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

B l o s s o m said:


> finallyyyyyyy!!! :yay congrats you too ^_^


Whoo hoo, thank you Blossom :banana


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

northstar1991 said:


> Thanks!


You're made for one another 

:squeeze thanks Northstar for being an awesome friend!


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

BobtheSaint said:


> Whoo hoo, thank you Blossom :banana


Nps Bob  Am sooo glad that two friends of mine are happy :boogie


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

B l o s s o m said:


> Nps Bob  Am sooo glad that two friends of mine are happy :boogie


We appreciate it!


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I um do not have a crush right now. I am lonely :'(. On a sidenote thats awesome about Xtraneous and WickedLovely . That's an awesome couple right there


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

Congrats to Xtraneous and WickedLovely too !!


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

IIIIII want uuuuu..!!!!!


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I wish there was a girl on here worth having a crush on. but alas... there isn't. :sigh


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Loveless said:


> I wish there was a girl on here worth having a crush on. but alas... there isn't. :sigh


Lol I'm just kidding. You will never know


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

I have a girl crush on Ashley x) (a non creepy one)


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

opcorn



Ashley1990 said:


> *Heyo u SAS boys...*
> 
> *..confess ur love right now..or count ur days of life left*


It will be a long life, your gun isn't loaded.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^That's what she said


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> ^That's what she said


yeah I hear his shot don't go too far


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

MaxPower said:


> It will be a long life, your gun isn't loaded.


All it takes is one in the top chamber :wink So like Dirty Harry said; do ya feel lucky today, PUNK??


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Loveless said:


> yeah I hear his shot don't go too far


Well he's lucky. All I manage to do is shoot blanks.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> Well he's lucky. All I manage to do is shoot blanks.


I just pretend I'm shooting like I'm on the North Pole x)


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

MaxPower said:


> It will be a long life, your gun isn't loaded.





GameGuy said:


> ^That's what she said





Loveless said:


> yeah I hear his shot don't go too far





GameGuy said:


> Well he's lucky. All I manage to do is shoot blanks.





Loveless said:


> I just pretend I'm shooting like I'm on the North Pole x)


This thread is sooo getting locked, but I can't help myself;

Back in the day I could be quite the "sniper". But now it seems like I'm more limited to "close quarters combat". Miss those "sniper" days though....if ya get what I'm saying :wink


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

:haha

This thread is doomed.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Witan said:


> This thread is sooo getting locked, but I can't help myself;
> 
> Back in the day I could be quite the "sniper". But now it seems like I'm more limited to "close quarters combat". Miss those "sniper" days though....if ya get what I'm saying :wink


LMAO xD. Oh yeah I'm still sniping it up. I can sneak up on em real good ;D. HA HA HA HA HA HA x)


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Witan said:


> This thread is sooo getting locked, but I can't help myself;
> 
> Back in the day I could be quite the "sniper". But now it seems like I'm more limited to "close quarters combat". Miss those "sniper" days though....if ya get what I'm saying :wink


:um  :lol :haha


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> :um  :lol :haha


Don't worry fallen girl, you are still my #1 x)


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Mezzoforte
*Dives out of window and runs away* :hide


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Furious Ming said:


> Mezzoforte
> *Dives out of window and runs away* :hide


ikr


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

Perfectionist said:


> Oh man this is an awesome idea! I feel like I'm secretly spying on all of you lovebirds. Love it.


LMAO that was my first thought when I clicked this thread.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

wickedlovely said:


> I'm in Maryland and he's in Illinois D:
> Not a fun drive lol... 12 hours. -.-


We're going to need updates on this.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> I have a girl crush on Ashley x) (a non creepy one)


well hell yeah thats what im talkin about opcorn


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

50piecesteve said:


> well hell yeah thats what im talkin about opcorn


GET IT x)


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Paper Samurai  *runs away*


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> Paper Samurai  *runs away*


You know who's kinda cute? Megan Mila. Honestly she seems like that feisty type that's like "stay the **** away or i'll shoot you with my crossbow" x)


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:mushy


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

I think I found my SAS crush tonight but I am a true gentleman and won't tell :teeth

Simulated Dramatization of my reaction, upon first seeing her:


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

arnie said:


> We're going to need updates on this.


Agreed. Kinda want to PM them both and say GIVE ME ALL THE DETAILS PLZ but I'll resist.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Sighhh. No one, really~
Which is normal.
Though, there are certainly plenty of cute guys around lalala.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Tehehehehe :mushy


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Tehehehehe :love2


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

EastWinds said:


>


I just can't stop laughing. :teeth


----------



## Bianca12 (Apr 29, 2012)

I don't have a crush on anyone here and even if I did I would be too afraid to tell him. :afr


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Posting a pic of yourself is the surefire way to get a crush.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

:love2


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

:love2


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

So much love in this thread 

:heart:heart:heart:heart:heart:heart:heart:heart


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

fallen18 said:


> I have a girl crush on Ashley x) (a non creepy one)


 :teeth i love u for this hon':boogie


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

EastWinds said:


> I think I found my SAS crush tonight but I am a true gentleman and won't tell :teeth
> 
> Simulated Dramatization of my reaction, upon first seeing her:


hey tell us..okay...:b
no more secrets...:mum


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I got rid of this crush idea. I find it very unsatisfying personally


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

my man is on the way to me..hehehhehe


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

i have a crush on the universe but it keeps ignoring me


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> my man is on the way to me..hehehhehe


no I'm not


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

EastWinds said:


> no I'm not


 

umm eh....:blank..i thought it was Daniel Redcliffe..!!...u r confusing me now..who's ur SAS women crush:b:clap


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> umm eh....:blank..i thought it was Daniel Redcliffe..!!...u r confusing me now..who's ur SAS women crush:b:clap


I will never tell :teeth


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

EastWinds said:


> I will never tell :teeth


 AAAh my heart is aching..for u..brother:teeth


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> :teeth i love u for this hon':boogie


*dancin/singing* we didn't start the fire it's been always burning since the worlds been turning :boogie


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

JustThisGuy

:stu now things just got super awkward.


----------



## ElizabethN (May 6, 2012)

the idea is nice. sure... why not lol


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

I wonder if anyone has a crush on me on here LOL


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_MadeinLithuania, I can't hide it anymore.
I .... I.... have a crush on you








please, accept my sympathy 
_


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

MadeinLithuania said:


> _MadeinLithuania, I can't hide it anymore.
> I .... I.... have a crush on you
> 
> 
> ...


are you allowed to have a crush on yourself?


----------



## unbreakable damages (May 4, 2012)

I'm pretty new, so I don't know anyone well enough to have an actual crush on them. :|


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Of course, I'm so perfect in so many ways... I have to have a crush on myself!_


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

especially since you make such good fish faces


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_








Yes yes yes!_


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

iwearshirts said:


> i have a crush on the universe but it keeps ignoring me


The universe rejected my friend request. I take it the universe is a jerk.

:b


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

soliloquy :heart

You are wonderful.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

unbreakable damages said:


> I'm pretty new, so I don't know anyone well enough to have an actual crush on them. :|


If it helps, I am attractive, brilliant, witty, funny, kind, and great at monopoly.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Tentative :kiss

You're amazing! :heart

:mushy


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Essy90


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

MadeinLithuania said:


> _MadeinLithuania, I can't hide it anymore.
> I .... I.... have a crush on you
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

all SAS girl's are belong to me!!!!


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_OK, you can have my heart








_


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Deal and in return you can take my metal ball on a chain


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_:afr _Best gift ever


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

I knew you would love it :teeth


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

fallen18 said:


> *dancin/singing* we didn't start the fire it's been always burning since the worlds been turning :boogie


 

:boogie


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> :boogie


Hahahahah :teeth raj has smooth dance skills WATCH OUT EVERYONE :boogie


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

yep Fallen..this bear is my new student....

:teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> yep Fallen..this bear is my new student....
> 
> :teeth


Hahahaha :teeth omg your new student is adorable!!


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> yep Fallen..this bear is my new student....
> 
> :teeth


Irony is that I love that thing but it would rip my face off, eat it and burp down my neck hole if I were anywhere near it.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

falling down said:


> Irony is that I love that thing but it would rip my face off, eat it and burp down my neck hole if I were anywhere near it.


Yeah lol.:b..but he's quite friendly with me.:boogie.

he makes nice cold coffee.:teeth.hehe...:clap.u can come to meet him....he likes meeting new guys lol:boogie


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Wow, this thread suddenly died apparently.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

*crickets* :love2


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

It's because, I crushed you all!


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

^ *gasp* Ventura you did such a thing!?!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I had a crush, but I think she's taken.

SO!
I have a NEW crush


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Myselfff...


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

GameGuy said:


> I had a crush, but I think she's taken.
> 
> SO!
> I have a NEW crush


nice edit


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I have like a friend-crush thingy... Like where you want them to be your friend but you're pretty sure they don't know you exist... Yeah. One of those.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I've had very many. Most have come and gone. This not quite conclusive list is of every girl on this forum I've been infatuated with, had a crush on, or found memorably physically attractive. Not too sure why I'm doing this. Some kind of catharsis, perhaps. I've come to realise that I develop romantic inclinations towards people constantly and briefly, as a coping mechanism and out of boredom. It's nice to have someone to daydream about.

pandabears, lucyinthesky, alissaxvanity, wickedlovely, SkipToTheEnd, larki, AnnaM, miela, suddentwist, Estival, meepie, meeps, factmonger, Perfectionist, Leonardess, IllusionOfHappiness, ConfusedMuse, mysteriously, whatsername75, RainbowOne, River In The Mountain, tutliputli, slightlyawkward, AllToAll, witchcraft, komorikun, Stilla, superfreakazoid, dontworrybehappy, candiedsky, CeladonCity, Daft, shankly, shooterr, Velorrei, Seafolly, Caggee, diamondheart89, mardou, au lait, Barette, Dolls, HeyJude, IndigoFlow, KollarBones, Shoelaces, Starch, feels, Skyliner, littlerivers, Doriis.

Hmm, that isn't every single one, but it's all I can find right now. Before you make sweeping judgements about my obsessiveness, it's worth saying that only a handful of these count as actual crushes. The rest are more fleeting fancies. Some ended up turning into relationships, others I just thought were pretty. 

Anyway, I'll let you all get back to your thread. I feel better now.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Oh and also Demerzel.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Dissonance.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

arnie said:


> kelskels is dating someone


Who? You?


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Woah over 140 pages of crushes, I need the cliffs or something.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

kiirby said:


> I've had very many. Most have come and gone. This not quite conclusive list is of every girl on this forum I've been infatuated with, had a crush on, or found memorably physically attractive. Not too sure why I'm doing this. Some kind of catharsis, perhaps. I've come to realise that I develop romantic inclinations towards people constantly and briefly, as a coping mechanism and out of boredom. It's nice to have someone to daydream about.
> 
> pandabears, lucyinthesky, alissaxvanity, wickedlovely, SkipToTheEnd, larki, AnnaM, miela, suddentwist, Estival, meepie, meeps, factmonger, Perfectionist, Leonardess, IllusionOfHappiness, ConfusedMuse, mysteriously, whatsername75, RainbowOne, River In The Mountain, tutliputli, slightlyawkward, AllToAll, witchcraft, komorikun, Stilla, superfreakazoid, dontworrybehappy, candiedsky, CeladonCity, Daft, shankly, shooterr, Velorrei, Seafolly, Caggee, diamondheart89, mardou, au lait, Barette, Dolls, HeyJude, IndigoFlow, KollarBones, Shoelaces, Starch, feels, Skyliner, littlerivers.
> 
> ...


OMG! Did you string them along? Love em and leave em? :eek


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Elad said:


> Woah over 140 pages of crushes, I need the cliffs or something.


Also am I the only person who got curious and used the thread search to see if anyone said their name lol? I didnt get any hits so I guess my life is over now.:clap


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

Elad said:


> Also am I the only person who got curious and used the thread search to see if anyone said their name lol? I didnt get any hits so I guess my life is over now.:clap


Ha! -- I *just* did that! It turns out someone mentioned my name on here like a year ago. I feel special now.

....I've had_ so_ many crushes on here. I'm just too shy to post about it. :b


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Larkspur said:


> Ha! -- I *just* did that! It turns out someone mentioned my name on here like a year ago. I feel special now.
> 
> ....I've had_ so_ many crushes on here. I'm just too shy to post about it. :b


Hey at least you got one though


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Elad said:


> Hey at least you got one though


Just remember they probably are shy or intimidated by you to come forward. No worries mate.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Elad said:


> Also am I the only person who got curious and used the thread search to see if anyone said their name lol? I didnt get any hits so I guess my life is over now.:clap


I did a thread search and got 52 mentions lol. :um


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I find it hard to crush on someone that I haven't met in person.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Elad said:


> Also am I the only person who got curious and used the thread search to see if anyone said their name lol? I didnt get any hits so I guess my life is over now.:clap


No you're not.
I have looked for my name, too.

It would be nice to know if some lady out there wanted to have a date with the Millennium Man :lol.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

rdrr said:


> Just remember they probably are shy or intimidated by you to come forward. No worries mate.


I'm just joking around, I don't really care  If anyone liked me I would hope they would just friend me or send me something random.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Elad said:


> Also am I the only person who got curious and used the thread search to see if anyone said their name lol? I didnt get any hits so I guess my life is over now.:clap


I don't use the thread search, but I do check in once in a while for that reason haha but also to see if anyone is crushing on my crush. :duck


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

rdrr said:


> Posting a pic of yourself is the surefire way to get a crush.


What if you look like Gyarados?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

kiirby said:


> I've had very many. Most have come and gone. This not quite conclusive list is of every girl on this forum I've been infatuated with, had a crush on, or found memorably physically attractive. Not too sure why I'm doing this. Some kind of catharsis, perhaps. I've come to realise that I develop romantic inclinations towards people constantly and briefly, as a coping mechanism and out of boredom. It's nice to have someone to daydream about.
> 
> pandabears, lucyinthesky, alissaxvanity, wickedlovely, SkipToTheEnd, larki, AnnaM, miela, suddentwist, Estival, meepie, meeps, factmonger, Perfectionist, Leonardess, IllusionOfHappiness, ConfusedMuse, mysteriously, whatsername75, RainbowOne, River In The Mountain, tutliputli, slightlyawkward, AllToAll, witchcraft, komorikun, Stilla, superfreakazoid, dontworrybehappy, candiedsky, CeladonCity, Daft, shankly, shooterr, Velorrei, Seafolly, Caggee, diamondheart89, mardou, au lait, Barette, Dolls, HeyJude, IndigoFlow, KollarBones, Shoelaces, Starch, feels, Skyliner, littlerivers.
> 
> ...


*did not make the list* .. :|


----------



## Bianca12 (Apr 29, 2012)

rdrr said:


> Posting a pic of yourself is the surefire way to get a crush.


If I had my picture up I'm pretty sure no one would crush on me. :|


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

Ventura said:


> *did not make the list* .. :|


*also super pissed*


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

:mushy 

My list


Oops I made everyone clickable. Guess who is too lazy to edit that?


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

kiirby said:


> pandabears, lucyinthesky, alissaxvanity, wickedlovely, SkipToTheEnd, larki, AnnaM, miela, suddentwist, Estival, meepie, meeps, factmonger, Perfectionist, Leonardess, IllusionOfHappiness, ConfusedMuse, mysteriously, whatsername75, RainbowOne, River In The Mountain, tutliputli, slightlyawkward, AllToAll, witchcraft, komorikun, Stilla, superfreakazoid, dontworrybehappy, candiedsky, CeladonCity, Daft, shankly, shooterr, Velorrei, Seafolly, Caggee, diamondheart89, mardou, au lait, Barette, Dolls, HeyJude, IndigoFlow, KollarBones, Shoelaces, Starch, *feels*, Skyliner, littlerivers.


8)


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't see how I could have a crush on someone I'd never seen. :|


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Toppington said:


> Myselfff...


I fancy you too


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Corvus Cowl said:


>


lol that's a positive and productive way of seeing things :clap


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

I might have one or two ^^


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Corvus Cowl said:


>


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Ventura said:


> *did not make the list* .. :|





Leary88 said:


> *also super pissed*


Oh so it's like that. I see.

But you two are in my other list, 'SAS Members Who I'd Have Sex With, Given The Chance'. Though admittedly that includes almost everyone on this forum. Including myself.


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Oh my god _


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I crushed a bug once, but I don't know if it had SA...


----------



## Frunktubulus (Jan 8, 2012)

That bear that keeps appearing in the WSPA banner ad's pretty cute. Would never work though. Bear's are notorious for not calling back. Also they're bears.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

BreakingtheGirl said:


> What defines a crush? What is it about the person that makes you develop one? Is it a combination of looks and personality, how you connect, is it just because they have a nice avatar?


It's just a feeling you get when you read their posts. You feel a connection.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Leary88 said:


> :mushy
> 
> My list
> 
> ...


:haha - in the midst and when one least expects it. :lol


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

arnie said:


> It's just aI feeling you get when you read their posts. You feel a connection.


I second this.
It's kind of a silly little thing.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

kiirby said:


> I've had very many. Most have come and gone. This not quite conclusive list is of every girl on this forum I've been infatuated with, had a crush on, or found memorably physically attractive. Not too sure why I'm doing this. Some kind of catharsis, perhaps. I've come to realise that I develop romantic inclinations towards people constantly and briefly, as a coping mechanism and out of boredom. It's nice to have someone to daydream about.
> 
> pandabears, lucyinthesky, alissaxvanity, wickedlovely, SkipToTheEnd, larki, AnnaM, miela, suddentwist, Estival, meepie, meeps, factmonger, Perfectionist, Leonardess, IllusionOfHappiness, ConfusedMuse, mysteriously, whatsername75, RainbowOne, River In The Mountain, tutliputli, slightlyawkward, AllToAll, witchcraft, komorikun, Stilla, superfreakazoid, dontworrybehappy, candiedsky, CeladonCity, Daft, shankly, shooterr, Velorrei, Seafolly, Caggee, diamondheart89, mardou, au lait, Barette, Dolls, HeyJude, IndigoFlow, KollarBones, Shoelaces, Starch, feels, Skyliner, littlerivers, Doriis.
> 
> ...


Ohaaaii, just noticed I'm in there


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

Shaunathedead...


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

I would like to order.... slightlyawkward....


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

fallen18 said:


> Paper Samurai  *runs away*


*E-hugs fallen18 :squeeze


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Paper Samurai said:


> *E-hugs fallen18 :squeeze


:teeth :squeeze


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:kiss


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

As I mentioned previously, posting pics on the forum is a good chance someone will fancy you, purely based on your photo. A poster previously who posted their "crushes" on a cavalcade of female members on this site, they have one thing in common; they've all posted pics on the thread of themselves or as their avatar. Of course this isnt gender specific, as the theory applies to males as well. So, in theory, if you want attention, post a pic of yourself. Or 20.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

^^ I did that. Anyone want to crush on me?

No?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> What if you look like Gyarados?


You don't look like Gyarados...NO ONE DOES lmao.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

rdrr said:


> As I mentioned previously, posting pics on the forum is a good chance someone will fancy you, purely based on your photo. A poster previously who posted their "crushes" on a cavalcade of female members on this site, they have one thing in common; they've all posted pics on the thread of themselves or as their avatar. Of course this isnt gender specific, as the theory applies to males as well. So, in theory, if you want attention, post a pic of yourself. Or 20.


Most, granted, but not all of them did. It might be a futile suggestion but not all crushes are solely based upon physical attraction. Though I'm not about to deny that it is a very significant factor.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

nonesovile said:


> I fancy you too


Truly? :heart :teeth


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

rdrr said:


> As I mentioned previously, posting pics on the forum is a good chance someone will fancy you, purely based on your photo. A poster previously who posted their "crushes" on a cavalcade of female members on this site, they have one thing in common; they've all posted pics on the thread of themselves or as their avatar. Of course this isnt gender specific, as the theory applies to males as well. So, in theory, if you want attention, post a pic of yourself. Or 20.


So, someone on here has a half crush on me or two sharing one full crush. Interesting.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*




























........321kyle......





















*


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

mezzoforte said:


> You don't look like Gyarados...NO ONE DOES lmao.


I'm not so sure, there are some really old Chinese guys with whiskers and the facial hair or maybe they look more like magikarp.

and who doesnt love magikarp? its so flaily and endearing.

edit: I am totally wrong


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

Elad said:


>


:haha


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Elad said:


>


Ahahaha :clap


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

RiversEdge said:


> Should be 'mystery' man instead of Millennium - no one knows what you look like.


I know what he looks like! He's posted a few picturee's and stufff. His accent is a bit funny!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

erm.....not to be nosey or anything - but to be nosey, I remember a post you wrote a while back about your girlfriend. It was in response to a thread about asking the straight fellas if they felt they could ever be attracted to another fella.

You said that it was the things your then gf said that enabled you to fall in love with her, and that if you had discovered that the person you'd been communicating with had been a guy, you'd have felt the same way - that it was the mind of the person and their views and outlook on life that mattered.

Just curious - what would you say now? Of course, these are very personal questions, so feel free to ignore me.

(and thanks. I'll send you the ten pounds later, har har.)



kiirby said:


> Most, granted, but not all of them did. It might be a futile suggestion but not all crushes are solely based upon physical attraction. Though I'm not about to deny that it is a very significant factor.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Elad said:


> I'm not so sure, there are some really old Chinese guys with whiskers and the facial hair or maybe they look more like magikarp.
> 
> and who doesnt love magikarp? its so flaily and endearing.
> 
> edit: I am totally wrong


LOL


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

RiversEdge said:


> Should be 'mystery' man instead of Millennium - no one knows what you look like.


I have posted pics on here :lol.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> I have posted pics on here :lol.


Where??????????:boogie..Gimme the link


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Milleniumman is actually a really hansom guy, everyone has already said it but he has a striking resemblance to prince william.


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

Elad said:


> Milleniumman is actually a really hansom guy, everyone has already said it but he has a striking resemblance to prince william.


....Kate announced in a meeting with parliament on Thursday.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Elad said:


> Milleniumman is actually a really hansom guy, everyone has already said it but he has a striking resemblance to prince william.


This is true.


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

Elad said:


> Milleniumman is actually a really hansom guy,


Milleniumman is my father. <3 :mushy


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

something is afoot here...


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I think your crazy.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Maury Might have to be called.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Elad said:


> Milleniumman is actually a really hansom guy, everyone has already said it but he has a striking resemblance to prince william.


 :boogieyay..MM75...


Music Man said:


> ....Kate announced in a meeting with parliament on Thursday.


:teeth really???:sus



Leary88 said:


> Milleniumman is my father. <3 :mushy


 :clap:teeth..guys u have to b somewhere else with ur creative ideas


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Music Man said:


> ....Kate announced in a meeting with parliament on Thursday.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

SO many crushes...OMG!!!!



Crushes in Cauliflower


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

kiirby said:


> I've had very many. Most have come and gone. This not quite conclusive list is of every girl on this forum I've been infatuated with, had a crush on, or found memorably physically attractive. Not too sure why I'm doing this. Some kind of catharsis, perhaps. I've come to realise that I develop romantic inclinations towards people constantly and briefly, as a coping mechanism and out of boredom. It's nice to have someone to daydream about.
> 
> pandabears, lucyinthesky, alissaxvanity, wickedlovely, SkipToTheEnd, larki, AnnaM, miela, suddentwist, Estival, meepie, meeps, factmonger, Perfectionist, Leonardess, IllusionOfHappiness, ConfusedMuse, mysteriously, whatsername75, RainbowOne, River In The Mountain, tutliputli, slightlyawkward, AllToAll, witchcraft, komorikun, Stilla, superfreakazoid, dontworrybehappy, candiedsky, CeladonCity, Daft, shankly, shooterr, Velorrei, Seafolly, Caggee, diamondheart89, mardou, au lait, Barette, Dolls, *HeyJude*, IndigoFlow, KollarBones, Shoelaces, Starch, feels, Skyliner, littlerivers, Doriis.
> 
> ...


Awww, thanks...I'm very flattered. :blush


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

kiirby said:


> I've had very many. Most have come and gone. This not quite conclusive list is of every girl on this forum I've been infatuated with, had a crush on, or found memorably physically attractive. Not too sure why I'm doing this. Some kind of catharsis, perhaps. I've come to realise that I develop romantic inclinations towards people constantly and briefly, as a coping mechanism and out of boredom. It's nice to have someone to daydream about.
> 
> pandabears, lucyinthesky, alissaxvanity, wickedlovely, SkipToTheEnd, larki, AnnaM, miela, suddentwist, Estival, meepie, meeps, factmonger, Perfectionist, Leonardess, IllusionOfHappiness, ConfusedMuse, mysteriously, whatsername75, RainbowOne, River In The Mountain, tutliputli, slightlyawkward, AllToAll, witchcraft, komorikun, Stilla, superfreakazoid, dontworrybehappy, candiedsky, CeladonCity, Daft, shankly, shooterr, Velorrei, Seafolly, Caggee, diamondheart89, mardou, au lait, Barette, Dolls, HeyJude, IndigoFlow, KollarBones, Shoelaces, Starch, feels, Skyliner, littlerivers, Doriis.
> 
> ...


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> I have posted pics on here :lol.


link me


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

RiversEdge said:


> link me


I was thinking the exact same thing. It would be nice to put more of a face to words man  I have only seen that pic on your profile


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

MAN!
I don't know what to do!
I have two crushes. One I like for her looks, the other for her personality.

BUT THEY'RE BOTH TAKEN!!!
:cry


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

UgShy said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing. It would be nice to put more of a face to words man  I have only seen that pic on your profile


You mean me or Millennium man, I'm confused :um
lol

I've never seen any of his pics.


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

you guys should start posting pictures along with the name of your crushes. Makes things more interesting...


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> MAN!
> I don't know what to do!
> I have two crushes. One I like for her looks, the other for her personality.
> 
> ...


Who are they?


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Khantko said:


> you guys should start posting pictures along with the name of your crushes. Makes things more interesting...


pictures of what exactly..... :um


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

Crushes on this site are pointless.
Chances are I will never meet anyone from here in real life, sadly. :um

But it's cool that a few people at least try.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

NatureFellow said:


> Crushes on this site are pointless.
> Chances are I will never meet anyone from here in real life, sadly. :um
> 
> But it's cool that a few people at least try.


ahhh stop being such a downer. It does happen on here so leave um to it. Plus you've mentioned this before so point made.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> ahhh stop being such a downer. It does happen on here so leave um to it. Plus you've mentioned this before so point made.


Actually I haven't made that point before, must have been someone else.

Hardly being a downer, that's not my style.
It's called 'being realistic' :um

But yeah I'll scoot.


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

NatureFellow said:


> It's called 'being realistic' :um


"Being realistic is the most commonly travelled road to mediocrity. Why would you be realistic? What's the point of being realistic?" - Will Smith


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> Well.... you for one.


:um But you said "her"...


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

^ I think I can guess one, might possibly start with a 'W'..... :wink


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

xTKsaucex said:


> ^ I think I can guess one, might possibly start with a 'W'..... :wink


Wickedlovely!


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

^^Wickedlovely!! ^_^


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

no ****, I cant think of any lass beginning with a W around here lolz


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:mushy


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

:teeth well that and she's damn purdy who doesn't have a crush on her!! :3


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> no ****, I cant think of any lass beginning with a W around here lolz


I was going to guess Wacky Wednesdays :stu


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Neutrino said:


> I was going to guess Wacky Wednesdays :stu


She's mine!


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm not gonna lie........ I still have a crush on a certain someone here. i tried to get rid of it but I realized it was impossible. She's kinda irresistable to tell the truth.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Elad said:


> Also am I the only person who got curious and used the thread search to see if anyone said their name lol? I didnt get any hits so I guess my life is over now.:clap


I did that too. No hits for me either, but that's not really surprising since I don't post much


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

NatureFellow said:


> Crushes on this site are pointless.
> Chances are I will never meet anyone from here in real life, sadly. :um
> 
> But it's cool that a few people at least try.


You'll find someone soon, best friend. :high5


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> Hey sexy. ;D


 hayyyyyyy you looking pretty fine tonight Girl!


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

AmericanZero said:


> "Being realistic is the most commonly travelled road to mediocrity. Why would you be realistic? What's the point of being realistic?" - Will Smith


The quote does not apply to this situation.
Can people stop responding to my post please.

I really didn't care this much.:um


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> I sense a love connection.


yeh, bromance.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Neutrino said:


> I was going to guess Wacky Wednesdays :stu


fair doos. You win cake.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

wickedlovely said:


> Back off my man... WE CAN FIGHT ABOUT IT YO!
> 
> :lol


YES, fight, release your anger. She says things behind your back. Dance puppets!


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

There's enough of me to go around.


I'm fat.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

wickedlovely said:


> WHO YOU CALLIN PUPPETS?
> YOU CAN GET DEM HANDS TOO, SON!
> 
> :lol


I be the puppet master. Enough chit chat. Someone get the cheese grater and use it as a weapon now!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

*Sits back and munches popcorn* opcorn


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Remember what happened last time! http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/sas-crush-82090/index113.html

A bunch of lames got mad. ;D


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

wickedlovely said:


> How I intend to kill you:


YES, yes. Think creatively as you kill. But even if you kill the puppet master, the puppets will still be strung up like automatons. You feel it in your mind.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> How I intend to kill you:


Oh my god :teeth


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Okay well, you guessed my first crush.

But I bet you cant guess my second!


----------



## MM Gloria (May 14, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


> Hearts are going to be broken when the girls start to post xD


Haa............


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

wickedlovely said:


> I would hate to derail this thread any further.
> MEET ME OUTSIDE IN 10 MINUTES AND WE'LL DO THIS THANG.


yeah why not. I'll just invent f-in light speed travel in the next 5 mins, pop over to America and that'll be cush. Prison rules as well.








;]


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Yeah as I was saying earlier there's a chick I think is irresistable on here lol. If you know me, it's obvious lol


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

Loveless said:


> Yeah as I was saying earlier there's a chick I think is irresistable on here lol. If you know me, it's obvious lol


Is it me?

All jokes aside, this is a cute thread.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

UgShy said:


> Is it me?
> 
> All jokes aside, this is a cute thread.


Well you got a badass goatee so idk man lol. Yeah I like this thread myself .


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Xtraneous said:


> Remember what happened last time! http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/sas-crush-82090/index113.html
> 
> A bunch of lames got mad. ;D


That page was epic :lol



kiirby said:


> Good lord, this thread is worse than sitting opposite a couple on the train who decide it's appropriate to start violently making out and you can't move because it'd be rude but you don't know where to look and all you can hear is the repugnant squelching of spit upon spit like a dog feverishly cleaning himself or an elderly woman with no teeth trying to eat a popsicle and your revulsion is no less noticeable than your slight arousal and it's like your 12th birthday party all over again.





Ape in space said:


> _Slight _arousal? Admit it, you like to wank it right there on the train, don't you?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

wickedlovely is my new crush. You mad bro?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Ventura said:


> wickedlovely is my new crush. You mad bro?


yes


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

EastWinds said:


> That page was epic :lol


That page was funny. :haha


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

xTKsaucex said:


> no ****, I cant think of any lass beginning with a W around here lolz


I can


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^:sigh


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

wickedlovely said:


> :lol It was.
> I was quite abusive to him...


...to whom?


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Man, talking about bromance always makes me wish I was in a bromance ok :CCC but NO


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:tiptoe :hide


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> Man, talking about bromance always makes me wish I was in a bromance ok :CCC but NO


Hey look it's caggegegegegeg.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> Man, talking about bromance always makes me wish I was in a bromance ok :CCC but NO


lets bromance bro

this thread is wackypants


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Xtraneous said:


> Hey look it's caggegegegegeg.


Hey look it's YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
mister strain trainnnn meeooowww



Rest or Real? said:


> lets bromance bro
> 
> this thread is wackypants


WHOO. A BROMANCE. PARTY ON OKAY
now
now we have to go on some sort of bonding adventure QUICK


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

bunyip said:


> hey look it's youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
> mister strain trainnnn meeooowww


Strain train?!!?!? WHAT DO YOU MEAN BY THAT?!!? OH, MY. I DONT KNOW HOW TO REACT TO THIS. WHAT IS THIS


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Xtraneous said:


> Strain train?!!?!? WHAT DO YOU MEAN BY THAT?!!? OH, MY. I DONT KNOW HOW TO REACT TO THIS. WHAT IS THIS


I don't know either
I just figured you should be alerted to the fact that I probably pronounce your username wrong

I'm over here like EX-TRAINeous

oh well
OH WELL

idek really

You know what word I really can't pronounce consistently? DOCUMENTARY.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> I don't know either
> I just figured you should be alerted to the fact that I probably pronounce your username wrong
> 
> I'm over here like EX-TRAINeous
> ...


oh ok. hi. HI.

Lmao. time to record urself saying it multiple times, DO IT


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Xtraneous said:


> oh ok. hi. HI.
> 
> Lmao. time to record urself saying it multiple times, DO IT


WELL HELLO FINE JUST _HIII_

Saying documentary? Because I can DO THAT okay


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

bunyip said:


> well hello fine just _hiii_
> 
> saying documentary? Because i can do that okay


well fine. Hello there.

Yes do ittttttttttttt


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> WHOO. A BROMANCE. PARTY ON OKAY
> now
> now we have to go on some sort of bonding adventure QUICK


GYM,
TAN,
LAUNDRY.

Sound good?


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Toppington said:


> Truly? :heart :teeth


Of course man <3


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

AmericanZero said:


> "Being realistic is the most commonly travelled road to mediocrity. Why would you be realistic? What's the point of being realistic?" - Will Smith


I like that quote!


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Rest or Real? said:


> GYM,
> TAN,
> LAUNDRY.
> 
> Sound good?


JUDAS! How could you betray me like this! :b


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

nonesovile said:


> Of course man <3


Hell yes. My life is now complete.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

You know I seem to make this thread less fun or something. But I like this one chick. Her name? meganmila. I don't talk to her much but damn is she cute ;D


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:tiptoe


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:lurk


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

I don't understand this thread.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I can't say I've ever had any crush on anyone on this site, but I sure have found plenty to be very intriguing. Except for Drew of course. I mean, yes he's intriguing, but I also want to be his comedy love slave.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

IWantToDie said:


> I don't understand this thread.


Nobody does...


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

leonardess said:


> I can't say I've ever had any crush on anyone on this site


I am hurt. Hurt like only the unloved can hurt.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

leonardess said:


> I can't say I've ever had any crush on anyone on this site, but I sure have found plenty to be very intriguing. Except for Drew of course. I mean, yes he's intriguing, but I also want to be his comedy love slave.


I thought we'd make a good thing </3


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> I am hurt. Hurt like only the unloved can hurt.


Lets start something out of rebound .


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

See the hearts you break Leo? Oh you fickle Internet cougar you.


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Toppington said:


> Hell yes. My life is now complete.


No need for sarcasm >:|


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

nonesovile said:


> No need for sarcasm >:|


Not being sarcastic.


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Toppington said:


> Not being sarcastic.


Oh... :O

Well that's great 

sooo ehhhh........ hi D:


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

there's somebody here I quite like


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

nonesovile said:


> Oh... :O
> 
> Well that's great
> 
> sooo ehhhh........ hi D:


Hi.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

How do you say "sorry" when you've offended your crush?

I did some joking and upset her. But I feel "Im Sorry" isnt the best thing to say.


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> How do you say "sorry" when you've offended your crush?
> 
> I did some joking and upset her. But I feel "Im Sorry" isnt the best thing to say.


Admitting "I ****ed up" and saying sorry could help. Also explain you were joking. If your crush is cool, they will understand after a while. If they are an emotional wreck, well... it may take longer...


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Rest or Real? said:


> GYM,
> TAN,
> LAUNDRY.
> 
> Sound good?


I suppose so, but I'm not a huge fan of tanning. THE SUN ISN'T REALLY MY FRIEND. And the very idea of tanning salons and the like SCARE ME. :< So hmm. We have to think of something else to fill that time slot ok


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

upndownboi said:


> there's somebody here I quite like


Say it.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Some weirdo from India.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

yes!


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

I have a crush onnn.........popcorn *noms* opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> I have a crush onnn.........popcorn *noms* opcorn


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Evo said:


>


:sus did you steal my popcorn mister???


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

fallen18 said:


> :sus did you steal my popcorn mister???


Thisss was not always this way! I MISSED SOMETHING BY ABOUT 15ISH MINUTES! Dammit!

*insert table flip*


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> :sus did you steal my popcorn mister???


opcorn:troll


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Theologic said:


> opcorn:troll


:sus give it back!!!!!!:bat


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Share teh popcorns with meh plzzz!!!!


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Xtraneous said:


> well fine. Hello there.
> 
> Yes do ittttttttttttt


hey I finally did this HAHAHAH OH

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Po2s1hXFI2


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> hey I finally did this HAHAHAH OH
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Po2s1hXFI2


whatisthisidon'teven

Now someone is totally obligated to record themselves saying it consistently 100x over just to spite you.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

kiirby said:


> pandabears, lucyinthesky, alissaxvanity, wickedlovely, SkipToTheEnd, larki, AnnaM, miela, suddentwist, Estival, meepie, meeps, factmonger, Perfectionist, Leonardess, IllusionOfHappiness, ConfusedMuse, mysteriously, whatsername75, RainbowOne, River In The Mountain, tutliputli, slightlyawkward, AllToAll, witchcraft, komorikun, Stilla, superfreakazoid, dontworrybehappy, candiedsky, CeladonCity, Daft, shankly, shooterr, Velorrei, Seafolly, Caggee, diamondheart89, mardou, au lait, Barette, Dolls, HeyJude, IndigoFlow, KollarBones, Shoelaces, Starch, feels, Skyliner, littlerivers, Doriis.


Also veron, Perkins, LaChocolatine, Fruitcake, Pita and Monroee.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

kiirby said:


> Also veron, Perkins, LaChocolatine, Fruitcake, Pita and Monroee.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Toppington said:


> whatisthisidon'teven


Neither do I no no I do not
I blame Xtraneous



Toppington said:


> Now someone is totally obligated to record themselves saying it consistently 100x over just to spite you.


Ugh no one even has to THEY JUST HAVE TO SAY IT ONCE AND I'M LIKE oh ffnngg how do you say this HOW

my dad just laughs any time I saw it *any* way
so I'm like
FATHER
WHY ARE YOU DOING THIS TO ME
I AM SO CONFUSED


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> hey I finally did this HAHAHAH OH
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Po2s1hXFI2


oaskdaskdnasd. LOL

I wake up and this awaits me... hahahaha, oh serial killer cage...

AHAHAHAH, oh... you...

*walks away, turns around one last time*

*points at you*

OOHOHOHOOHOOH, cageeeeeeeee.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

falling down said:


>


I don't understand, are you just bitter because I didn't mention you? I'm sorry.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Mah crush ish sooo inappropriate. Oh wait, I still don't have one. Booooring.

Also I wish to add confusion, so here you go...


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Xtraneous said:


> oaskdaskdnasd. LOL
> 
> I wake up and this awaits me... hahahaha, oh serial killer cage...
> 
> ...


PFFTT, SPEAKING OF SERIAL KILLER NESS.
I should have properly laughed for you.
But, I'm not even sure if I can do it on queue, ya know?
THESE THINGS JUST HAVE TO HAPPEN NATURALLY SOMETIMES.
especially when I get hysterical I can't even copy dat **** it's ridiculous

....FINGER. I'LL BITE IT DGHDGHD WITH CHOMPS
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahdghsfbhj but yeah seriously
how is that word correctly pronounced


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

321kyle


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> PFFTT, SPEAKING OF SERIAL KILLER NESS.
> I should have properly laughed for you.
> But, I'm not even sure if I can do it on queue, ya know?
> THESE THINGS JUST HAVE TO HAPPEN NATURALLY SOMETIMES.
> ...


I would have died. Yea, some things do come naturally... like killing, RIGHT?!

OH YEA? Well, I would run around in circles while laughing and pointing at you. COME AT ME. I don't even know... seeing as we're both from AmuriKKKa we dunt has time to figure it out.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> :3
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s04Z5jT04fhD :lol
> 
> I talk weird.


Hey, NICE LOUD DEEP BREATH AT THE BEGINNING, BRO.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> :3
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s04Z5jT04fhD :lol


Hell yeah.


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

That person with the face.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

So Americans can't pronounce documentary correctly, either? The emphasis is on the 'MEN', doc-yuh-MEN-tuh-ree. Come awn.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

im man crushing on kiirby hard as fukk


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> l0l, I was making fun of the way bunyip pronouced it.
> 
> But here:
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0t7F7ae72A6


Since you were stressing over it I'll put it for you: she was not making fun of cagegegegege.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

kiirby said:


> So Americans can't pronounce documentary correctly, either? The emphasis is on the 'MEN', doc-yuh-MEN-tuh-ree. Come awn.


Get over it, ******.


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> hey I finally did this HAHAHAH OH
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Po2s1hXFI2


All of a sudden Shanda saying Documentary has become the discussion :/ what???

You're saying it right, it's DOC-U-M-ENTRY don't listen to dem fools. >:C. Though I have heard it pronounced DOC-U-MENARY a few times.

XD the laugh on you LOL.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

kiirby said:


> I don't understand, are you just bitter because I didn't mention you? I'm sorry.


Must be.

Not 1 of 4000, iz sad.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Bunyip said:


> hey I finally did this HAHAHAH OH
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Po2s1hXFI2


I'm pretty hungover and this didnt help, what the hell just happened.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

kiirby said:


> pandabears, lucyinthesky, alissaxvanity, wickedlovely, SkipToTheEnd, larki, AnnaM, miela, suddentwist, Estival, meepie, meeps, factmonger, Perfectionist, Leonardess, IllusionOfHappiness, ConfusedMuse, mysteriously, whatsername75, RainbowOne, River In The Mountain, tutliputli, slightlyawkward, AllToAll, witchcraft, komorikun, Stilla, superfreakazoid, dontworrybehappy, candiedsky, CeladonCity, Daft, shankly, shooterr, Velorrei, Seafolly, Caggee, diamondheart89, mardou, au lait, Barette, Dolls, HeyJude, IndigoFlow, KollarBones, Shoelaces, Starch, feels, Skyliner, littlerivers, Doriis.


thats one huge.. was going to say love triangle, but thats some bloody mental sided shape I don't know the name of!


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Xtraneous said:


> I would have died. Yea, some things do come naturally... like killing, RIGHT?!
> 
> OH YEA? Well, I would run around in circles while laughing and pointing at you. COME AT ME. I don't even know... seeing as we're both from AmuriKKKa we dunt has time to figure it out.


lol, like killing. GEEZ WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO LET THAT GO IT WAS JUST A FEW DOZEN INFANTS

are you implying Americans CAN'T FIGURE THINGS OUT or are VERY BUSY or ANYTHING
because I'm prepared to be offended okay LAND OF THE FREE, MOTHER****ERS

I can't even



wickedlovely said:


> :3
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s04Z5jT04fhD :lol
> 
> ...


SUCH A CRUEL WOMAN LOL
at least I know I pronounce it wrong I guess
that's a brightside
I mean I never said it ARY but then some people at my dad's work confused me because they did :CC



kiirby said:


> So Americans can't pronounce documentary correctly, either? The emphasis is on the 'MEN', doc-yuh-MEN-tuh-ree. Come awn.


Well I think rather it's an INNER-AMERICAN CONTROVERSY because Idk _some person or another_ seems to tell me I say it wrong when I say it to people, however I say it ppfffffffffffft loldghsgdhs okay so emphasis on MEN and then turn "tary" into tuhreeee okok



Xtraneous said:


> Since you were stressing over it I'll put it for you: she was not making fun of cagegegegege.





wickedlovely said:


> I was, just not in a mean way. I thought it was adorable. BUT I KNOW WHAT YOU MEANT TO TYPE. :3
> 
> Now go to sleep and stop whistling... you're just making fun of the fact that I can't.


meow I'm a cat



nonesovile said:


> All of a sudden Shanda saying Documentary has become the discussion :/ what???
> 
> You're saying it right, it's DOC-U-M-ENTRY don't listen to dem fools. >:C. Though I have heard it pronounced DOC-U-MENARY a few times.
> 
> XD the laugh on you LOL.


IT IS AN IMPORTANT DISCUSSION YES
the most important conversation I've ever had and my whole social life HINGES ON IT obviously

So I think from now on I'm going to just ignore the existence of the "a" because it just makes things screwy ohhhheelll



Elad said:


> I'm pretty hungover and this didnt help, what the hell just happened.


LOL I dunno


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

kiirby said:


> So Americans can't pronounce documentary correctly, either? The emphasis is on the 'MEN', doc-yuh-MEN-tuh-ree. Come awn.


That's how I pronounce it. I guess I'm not a real American after all.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

gustafsg said:


> That's how I pronounce it. I guess I'm not a real American after all.


Nah, I just pronounce it wrong and then Wicked was teasing me by saying it wrong as well

so then he made assumptions

:C

which fuels my pain

I should win ******* white trash points for being from Texas
MAKE A COMPETITION OUT OF IT IS WHAT

also to be relevant to this thread I'm still crushin' on Toppington and feeling inadequate every time I type things to him
AHAHAHA
shames self


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Its 5;30am and I'm bored with nothing better to do, so do I pronounce it correctly?

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0DYooLj9KAi


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Elad said:


> Its 5;30am and I'm bored with nothing better to do, so do I pronounce it correctly?
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0DYooLj9KAi


I think it's documentREE like you first said it yeah

also you have a sexy voice and you should be aware of that if you weren't already

I mean I'm sure the accent helps but that's not even it ok


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Bunyip said:


> I think it's documentREE like you first said it yeah
> 
> also you have a sexy voice and you should be aware of that if you weren't already
> 
> I mean I'm sure the accent helps but that's not even it ok


Thanks  a lot of people have a hard time understanding me in person though.

whats not even what and whats ok?


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Rest or Real? said:


> im man crushing on kiirby hard as fukk


You too you sexy bearded avocado.



wickedlovely said:


> l0l, I was making fun of the way bunyip pronouced it.
> 
> But here:
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0t7F7ae72A6


Oh, it was a lampoon. I've been lampooned again.



xTKsaucex said:


> thats one huge.. was going to say love triangle, but thats some bloody mental sided shape I don't know the name of!


A pentacontakaidigon. I mean, a looooove pentacontakaidigon.



Bunyip said:


> so then he made assumptions
> 
> :C
> 
> which fuels my pain


You're welcome, dollface.


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> also to be relevant to this thread I'm still crushin' on Toppington and feeling inadequate every time I type things to him
> AHAHAHA
> shames self


Who's Toppington? :bat I wanna know NOW!!!! >:C You filthy cheater.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

kiirby said:


> You're welcome, dollface.


But Anthony/nonesovile doesn't like dolls



nonesovile said:


> Who's Toppington? :bat I wanna know NOW!!!! >:C You filthy cheater.


WHAT
i deny these accusations
I have committed to no one NOTHING

I DO WHAT I WANT OK ;`;`;`; sobs


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> But Anthony/nonesovile doesn't like dolls


What????????????????? XD


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Bunyip said:


> But Anthony/nonesovile doesn't like dolls


But that's the only old timey misogynist term for women I have. Can I just call you a broad?


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

nonesovile said:


> What????????????????? XD


I DUNNO
didn't you one time say that...dolls...... I DUNNO I HAVEBAD MEMORY



kiirby said:


> But that's the only old timey misogynist term for women I have. Can I just call you a broad?


umumumum yessss
IT WORKS.
Though I'm certain you could think of more, eh?


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> I DUNNO
> didn't you one time say that...dolls...... I DUNNO I HAVEBAD MEMORY


That I used to be afraid of dolls? Yeah I think so XD What does that have to do with with anything though? *nowimconfused*


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

kiirby said:


> But that's the only old timey misogynist term for women I have. Can I just call you a broad?


How about ehhhh... sweetcheeks or love?


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

nonesovile said:


> That I used to be afraid of dolls? Yeah I think so XD What does that have to do with with anything though? *nowimconfused*


oh, nothing
just
kiirby called me dollface

and I figured I'd drag you into it somehow because I roll that way OHOHO


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

nonesovile said:


> That I used to be afraid of dolls? Yeah I think so XD What does that have to do with with anything though? *nowimconfused*


That made think of this :afr


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

nonesovile said:


> How about ehhhh... sweetcheeks or love?


Sweetcheeks is perfect. Thanks, dame.


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> oh, nothing
> just
> kiirby called me dollface
> 
> and I figured I'd drag you into it somehow because I roll that way OHOHO


Oh

well thank you very much I suppose :? I was feeling left out :C

XD but yeah, you just drag me into everything why don't you. I'll be right by your side. :bat


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Unvoiced said:


> That made think of this :afr


:afr stuff like that is exactly the reason why I used to be terrified of them.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

nonesovile said:


> Oh
> 
> well thank you very much I suppose :? I was feeling left out :C
> 
> XD but yeah, you just drag me into everything why don't you. I'll be right by your side. :bat


DD; SEE, WE CAN'T HAVE YOU FEELING LEFT OUT NOW CAN WE
lol with a bat
WELL WHEN I GET MYSELF A PROPER CAPTAIN'S VESSEL I GUESS YOU CAN BE MY FIRSTLIEUTENANT/MATE OR SOMETHING FERSHIZZLE
but you'd have to do a lot of maintenence work and supervise the deck crew ahhhhhhhhhh so maybe like you would want to be the second instead
that's just navigation i think
well hell in general you can have your pick OKAY what am I even talking about this for gdhsgdhs



nonesovile said:


> :afr stuff like that is exactly the reason why I used to be terrified of them.


oh lawrd well I know I'd definitely be scared of that doll if it were in real life and stuff

dgshgdhsf


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> DD; SEE, WE CAN'T HAVE YOU FEELING LEFT OUT NOW CAN WE
> lol with a bat
> WELL WHEN I GET MYSELF A PROPER CAPTAIN'S VESSEL I GUESS YOU CAN BE MY FIRSTLIEUTENANT/MATE OR SOMETHING FERSHIZZLE
> but you'd have to do a lot of maintenence work and supervise the deck crew ahhhhhhhhhh so maybe like you would want to be the second instead
> ...


LOL Captain Pruitt XD

:O I LIKE THE IDEA > WE'D BE UNSTOPPABLE TOGETHER, NOBODY WOULD **** WITH US >:X . WELL I LIKE FIRST LIEUTENANT BECAUSE I HAVE AUTHORITY OVER THE CREW C:< SO I CAN MAKE *THEM* DO THE MAINTENANCE WORK. Navigation is Blegh *effort* > Yes why are you talking about this? And this why you need a cutlaiss.

Yes D: and try being surrounded by them in a dark living room DX


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I had my first ever grilled cheese sandwich this week and I am now obsessed with them, I guess that sort of counts as a crush.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Elad said:


> I had my first ever grilled cheese sandwich this week and I am now obsessed with them, I guess that sort of counts as a crush.


Whoah, seriously? Your very first?

I was raised on those *****es


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Bunyip said:


> Whoah, seriously? Your very first?
> 
> I was raised on those *****es


In rack city a grilled cheese is gold son.

I was blind but now I see, and the answer is more cheese.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Serial Killer Shanda said:


> lol, like killing. GEEZ WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO LET THAT GO IT WAS JUST A FEW DOZEN INFANTS
> 
> are you implying Americans CAN'T FIGURE THINGS OUT or are VERY BUSY or ANYTHING
> because I'm prepared to be offended okay LAND OF THE FREE, MOTHER****ERS
> ...


Hello. YOU SEEM TO BE USING CURSE WORDS ALOT, IM GOING TO HAVE TO ASK U TO STOP. yes we amerikunts cant figure stuff out. LAND OF THE FAT, LESS GO GET ME A SUPREME KFC BUCKET, WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.

hi. also: nice 1,337 post, brooooo


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Bunyip/Serial killer?/dollface dame lass sugar 

Was that a negatory on the TANNING?

HOW ABOUT A RIVETING GAME OF SQUASH IN ITS STEAD?


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

wickedlovely said:


> Lol I've been obsessed with them lately as well. :lol
> 
> FINALLY SOMEONE WHO UNDERSTANDS.


Its so simple yet so genius, I dont think I'll ever make anything else again.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Do you use margarine or real butter for your grilled cheeses? Because real butter is *tops*.
Also they are good with chicken noodle soup yay



nonesovile said:


> LOL Captain Pruitt XD
> 
> :O I LIKE THE IDEA > WE'D BE UNSTOPPABLE TOGETHER, NOBODY WOULD **** WITH US >:X . WELL I LIKE FIRST LIEUTENANT BECAUSE I HAVE AUTHORITY OVER THE CREW C:< SO I CAN MAKE *THEM* DO THE MAINTENANCE WORK. Navigation is Blegh *effort* > Yes why are you talking about this? And this why you need a cutlaiss.
> 
> Yes D: and try being surrounded by them in a dark living room DX


Man I have the poopiest captain name ever

LOL. THAT MADE ME WONDER JUST NOW UHMM DGHDGH so do I just supervise and give orders because that's kind of fun
and then I'd just stand there
looking manly and gallant
WITH THE WIND IN MY HAIR

uhmmm I really don't know why
I guess I'm just still wishing that me being a captain of anything could ever be a reality :CC TEARS EVERYWHERE
but yeah I guess I really do need a cutlass if I'mma be adventuring



Xtraneous said:


> Hello. YOU SEEM TO BE USING CURSE WORDS ALOT, IM GOING TO HAVE TO ASK U TO STOP. yes we amerikunts cant figure stuff out. LAND OF THE FAT, LESS GO GET ME A SUPREME KFC BUCKET, WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.
> 
> hi. also: nice 1,337 post, brooooo


whatnoooo I DO WHAT I WANT :CC hdsj KFC isn't even that good I'd much rather make fried chicken myself ok fershizzle
that reminds me
I'm still superpissed that Burger King got rid of the chicken fries
never eating there again

.... Oh, I have a lot of posts yeah. hmmm
probably I post too much



Rest or Real? said:


> Bunyip/Serial killer?/dollface dame lass sugar
> 
> Was that a negatory on the TANNING?
> 
> HOW ABOUT A RIVETING GAME OF SQUASH IN ITS STEAD?


YES IT WAS.

That sounds much better, yessss. THOUGH I'VE NEVER PLAYED BEFORE SO WE'D HAVE TO GO OVER THE RULES AND WHATNOT.
You know what's a fun game?
RACKO
AND PHASE TEN
AND GENERALLY MOST CARD GAMES

monopoly is annoying though


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> Lol I've been obsessed with them lately as well. :lol
> 
> FINALLY SOMEONE WHO UNDERSTANDS.


Theres one sandwhich I think is almost as good. Mayube not quite, but:

Its just a mayonaise and cheese sandwhich. For a quick "fill my somach temporarily" type of thing.

Still, grilled cheese is better a bit more.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

What in the actual **** happened to this thread over the past few days? :sus


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Toppington said:


> What in the actual **** happened to this thread over the past few days? :sus


Not sure but we'll have to make a documentary about it.

hi shanda.


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> Man I have the poopiest captain name ever
> 
> LOL. THAT MADE ME WONDER JUST NOW UHMM DGHDGH so do I just supervise and give orders because that's kind of fun
> and then I'd just stand there
> ...


LOL well I think it sounds real *captainish*? DX

Well I dunno you're the captain so it's all up to you D: but while giving orders you have to shout abuse at the crew and when one of them gets tired you stand on his head with your boot XD. While I go around wipping people XD But YESSSSSS you should do that :yes and you can stand at the helm while you're doing it so you can look down at the crew. :? >:/

Hmmmm, sounds a bit like some weird sadomasochistic fantasy when I say it like that. WTH?????

It could be a reality of course, you just need a ship and a crew. I volunteer so that's one person already.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Baby Eater Shanda said:


> whatnoooo I DO WHAT I WANT :CC hdsj KFC isn't even that good I'd much rather make fried chicken myself ok fershizzle
> that reminds me
> I'm still superpissed that Burger King got rid of the chicken fries
> never eating there again
> ...


Why must you insult the Colonel? **** is finger lickin' good. Wait, I don't remember BK ever having those type of fries... WHAT IS THIS WIZARDRY.
Do you at least like Wendys? :] U BETTER SAY YES OR WE GONNA HAVE A PROBREM.

No... just... no. :no


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Toppington said:


> What in the actual **** happened to this thread over the past few days? :sus


What I was thinking XD


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

nonesovile said:


> It could be a reality of course, you just need a ship and a crew. I volunteer so that's one person already.


I was originally planned to be a navigator or something and ended up being quickly omitted. Oh, yes... I know... :lurk


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Toppington said:


> I was originally planned to be a navigator or something and ended up being quickly omitted. Oh, yes... I know... :lurk


Ehhhh welll...... :um

I DIDN'T THINK YOU'D WANT THE JOB OKAY!!!

OOHHH look at that squirrell over there *runs*


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Elad said:


> I had my first ever grilled cheese sandwich this week and I am now obsessed with them, I guess that sort of counts as a crush.


I could eat grilled sandwiches every day.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Toppington said:


> What in the actual **** happened to this thread over the past few days? :sus


I think I took over LOL



Xtraneous said:


> Not sure but we'll have to make a documentary about it.
> 
> hi shanda.


hi hello meow



nonesovile said:


> LOL well I think it sounds real *captainish*? DX
> 
> Well I dunno you're the captain so it's all up to you D: but while giving orders you have to shout abuse at the crew and when one of them gets tired you stand on his head with your boot XD. While I go around wipping people XD But YESSSSSS you should do that :yes and you can stand at the helm while you're doing it so you can look down at the crew. :? >:/
> 
> ...


You do? ;`; I've always though it had a bad flow. I always wished it was like something neato like CAPTAIN JEFFREYS that'd be bad to da ~~***~~

LOLyeah that does sound bad oh lawrd Anthony such a _pervert_ O;

I have no idea how the legal process to obtain a proper ship goes down
and like what if I get lost and and and then some pirates from Somali try to take m- Oh yeah that's what my cutlass is for
HAW



Xtraneous said:


> Why must you insult the Colonel? **** is finger lickin' good. Wait, I don't remember BK ever having those type of fries... WHAT IS THIS WIZARDRY.
> Do you at least like Wendys? :] U BETTER SAY YES OR WE GONNA HAVE A PROBREM.
> 
> No... just... no. :no


BECAUSE THE ONES HERE ARE BAD A LOT OF THE TIME :CC
some mexican food place keeps buying their buildings up after they get closed down LOL
it's funny because they never change anything about how the actual building looks ohp same colour scheme forever

Well, they're just like
a chicken version of a fish stick
tbh
but damn they were good

YES WENDY'S IS DA BOMB
unfortunately no one else in my family loves that place like I do so we never go
but mmbby munch on


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Toppington said:


> I was originally planned to be a navigator or something and ended up being quickly omitted. Oh, yes... I know... :lurk


YOU'D WANT TO BE PART OF MY CREW? ;`;`;`; I mean I understand being omitted because we need proper candidates ya know?
You can have your pick of position, though, yeah

but_****yeah_

bahaha butts



nonesovile said:


> Ehhhh welll...... :um
> 
> I DIDN'T THINK YOU'D WANT THE JOB OKAY!!!
> 
> OOHHH look at that squirrell over there *runs*


I DIDN'T THINK HE WOULD EITHER. Oh, so magical. THE CREW IS COMING ALONG NICELY.

Such a fabulous squirrel.


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> You do? ;`; I've always though it had a bad flow. I always wished it was like something neato like CAPTAIN JEFFREYS that'd be bad to da ~~***~~
> 
> LOLyeah that does sound bad oh lawrd Anthony such a _pervert_ O;
> 
> ...


LOL Captain Jeffery's sounds like a restauraunt XD I think Captain Pruitt is good because to me it sounds very 18th Century /:? for some odd reason That I don't know.

Yeah, I have a very dirty mind indeed D:

Legal process XD HAHA!!! I thought we were pirates, we steal the ship. >:C As your first lieutenant i'm always at your side, any of dem Somali pirates tries anything i'll bleed them a lamb >:X And you won't get lost if you have a navigator right? That is if Toppington's back on board. :?

God i'm a weirdo.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I wish someone loved me


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

Loveless said:


> I wish someone loved me


_lol, in the forum? _


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

MadeinLithuania said:


> _lol, in the forum? _


. GAH I WISH SOMEBODY LUVED ME :cry


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

I have a crush on M----- L-------.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Rest or Real? said:


> I have a crush on M----- L-------.


:'(


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I have a real big crush on ShadeMasterBait.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I have a crush on _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

NatureFellow said:


>


XD Yes Awesome


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

nonesovile said:


> LOL Captain Jeffery's sounds like a restauraunt XD I think Captain Pruitt is good because to me it sounds very 18th Century /:? for some odd reason That I don't know.
> 
> Yeah, I have a very dirty mind indeed D:
> 
> ...


LOL. A RESTAURANT OH JEEBUS. That would be awesome, even. And now every time I hear that last name, I will think of an imaginary chain restaurant. It does? ;`;`; yayy that means a lot to me because idk it never sounds fancy at all to me

I'm sure we all do, secretly and sometimes not so very secretly lalala
OHP

bleed them a lamb YESSS and true, if he isss or even wants to be a navigator
but I mean if we were depending on my navigation skills we'd all be screwed
I have direction problems

I love how I feel genuinely excited like oh god I am a failure pffft but oh well


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> LOL. A RESTAURANT OH JEEBUS. That would be awesome, even. And now every time I hear that last name, I will think of an imaginary chain restaurant. It does? ;`;`; yayy that means a lot to me because idk it never sounds fancy at all to me
> 
> I'm sure we all do, secretly and sometimes not so very secretly lalala
> OHP
> ...


YES XD i've got it stuck in your head now > it does sound like a fish n chips restauraunt or something. Yeah, it's better than jefferys LOL how could you take a captain named jefferys seriously? Pruitt, idk sounds like some french captain's name or something >:/ HAHA France, I don't know why it reminds me of that.

LOL I meant bleed them LIKE a lamb >:/ He will, even if we have to beg him to join >:X i'm sure you wouldn't be as bad as me with directions, I still get confused from left and right DX. So we have three people on board now, but we need a ship. We could call it (instead of the SS) The SAS or the SA something.

LOL we ARE going to do this, so get excited. DX< what????


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I wish I was crush...


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

BUNNINGTON said:


> BECAUSE THE ONES HERE ARE BAD A LOT OF THE TIME :CC
> some mexican food place keeps buying their buildings up after they get closed down LOL
> it's funny because they never change anything about how the actual building looks ohp same colour scheme forever
> 
> ...


Damn, you trying to diss my race, bro. thats funny tho same color n ****, lol

you ever had the breakfast from there? I like the cinnamon buns lol yea im weird, dont hate

Damn, really? THIS SADDENS ME. well, only one thing to do now... ROAD TRIP TO WENDYS AWWW YEAAA.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> l0l, I was making fun of the way bunyip pronouced it.
> 
> But here:
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0t7F7ae72A6


The best part was the "Wwhhhe stkk likk liihhhhh. MERRH!"


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

NatureFellow said:


>


LOL I make a much meaner face.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

MadeinLithuania said:


>


HEHHE..:teeth

Tentative:b


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> HEHHE..:teeth
> 
> Tentative:b


:spit:hide:tiptoe:squeeze:wife


----------



## TheWeeknd (Jul 23, 2011)

Azure5 ...she hasn't been online for months though


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Shygirl123... Don't know where she is. :sigh


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

I've had a recent crush on a bunch of grapes but it's never going to work - I should stop wine-ing


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> Haha I said, "What was that." some random word and then "THERE."
> 
> It was late and I was annoyed. :b


Lol oh I see.  Things get lost in translation to 'Strai'an (or Australian... either way).


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Tentative said:


> :spit:hide:tiptoe:squeeze:wife










:b:boogie


----------



## McShakesalot (Apr 25, 2012)

Music Man said:


> I've had a recent crush on a bunch of grapes but it's never going to work - I should stop wine-ing


:rofl


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

MissGemmaRogers


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

Evo said:


> Shygirl123... Don't know where she is. :sigh


Oh my... She has been offline for over a month

Her signature was "soon the be resting in peace"

I PMed her and tried to talk her out of it. After a few back and forths she didn't respond again. I just forgot about it and figured she would be okay.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

The Professor said:


> Oh my... She has been offline for over a month
> 
> Her signature was "soon the be resting in peace"
> 
> I PMed her and tried to talk her out of it. After a few back and forths she didn't respond again. I just forgot about it and figured she would be okay.


Not the only one I have had concerns for - there was a lass called Poetinjustice on back when I first started. In fact she was my first friend here and she was going through a major depressive patch and talking about ending it and hasn't been online in years.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Ape in Space because he is smart and awesome. If only he realized how cool he is.

Fredbloggs02 because I never understand a damn thing he says and it's kind of hot lol. He is also quite handsome.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Fallen18 ;3


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Think_For_Yourself said:


> Fallen18 ;3


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

MindOverMood :heart


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

laura024 said:


> Ape in Space because he is smart and awesome. If only he realized how cool he is.


You'll have to fight me for him! And for the record I definitely outweigh you.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Perfectionist is very crush worthy and I was intimated for a long while on forums when I saw her post


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm starting to feel left out... I'm nobody's crush


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Perfectionist said:


> You'll have to fight me for him! And for the record I definitely outweigh you.


lol how do you know you outweigh me? :b


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

laura024 said:


> Fredbloggs02 because I never understand a damn thing he says


Funny sh*t breh


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Rest or Real? said:


> Funny sh*t breh


Iknowrite.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

GameGuy said:


> I'm starting to feel left out... I'm nobody's crush


I thought that's why we formed a club.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

GameGuy said:


> I'm starting to feel left out... I'm nobody's crush


more qq.
thanks :um

ps - forming second club, all the unwanted people can now overflow into the second group. :troll
pss - not rly.

toodles.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Mwaahaha I am mentally strong and shall never succumb to such a childish impulse!!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

321kyle*sigh*


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Crushing is for weenies. Yes, I said that because I'm a jealous hater and nobody ever loved me, ever. 8)


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> Back off, that sexy being is mine. :b










lol...u guys are crazy


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

I once made a poll _"what do you think about Secretaz?"_ (someone removed it..) and some people voted that they have a secret crush on me.. But why my name is not mentioned here? :bah


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

Secretaz said:


> I once made a poll _"what do you think about Secretaz?"_ (someone removed it..) and some people voted that they have a secret crush on me.. But why my name is not mentioned here? :bah


I'm not so good with metaphors, tell me if you want to take it straight to the bedroom.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Fredbloggs02 my bromance crush. He's my idol lol


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Secretaz said:


> I once made a poll _"what do you think about Secretaz?"_ (someone removed it..) and some people voted that they have a secret crush on me.. But why my name is not mentioned here? :bah


You're 16.  Plus, if they have a secret crush on you, it wouldn't be a secret if they posted it here. :b


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

the cheat said:


> You're 16.  Plus, if they have a secret crush on you, it wouldn't be a secret if they posted it here. :b


What does my age matter if they already have a crush on me?
And secrets are made to be revealed.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Theologic said:


> Fredbloggs02 my bromance crush. He's my idol lol


Haha aww.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Secretaz said:


> I once made a poll _"what do you think about Secretaz?"_ (someone removed it..) and some people voted that they have a secret crush on me.. But why my name is not mentioned here? :bah


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/sas-crush-82090/index100.html#post1059719990


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Secretaz said:


> ???


You said your name was never motioned here- and as you see it was.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Oh, meganmila, the cheat, melliumman75 , Millessa75 , Neptunus, Just Lurking, tutliputli.Perfectionist, Leononess, Mercurochrome, huh, Xtraneous , Wicklovely and of course the one and only leary88


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ventura said:


> Perfectionist is very crush worthy and I was intimated for a long while on forums when I saw her post


Hahaha. You're not the only person to say I'm intimidating on this forum, which is so weird to me. I have no idea why I am so scary. Maybe it's my avatar?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Hahaha. You're not the only person to say I'm intimidating on this forum, which is so weird to me. I have no idea why I am so scary. Maybe it's my avatar?


When I started lurking the site in 2009? I was like wow, and you where scary then too! I think you just had a way with posting was very intimating to post after you. Plus your post count felt soooo high at the time


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Secretaz said:


> I must be blind...Where do you see my name?


In teh link I linked....


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

wickedlovely said:


> You can have me, but BACK TEH FACK OFF. :lol
> :heart


Wheeeeeeeee I get one of you. But you have to wear a bear's outfit and dance around in a tutu like I was going to have Xtraneous do.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

What have we learned? He's on ignore, lold.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ventura said:


> When I started lurking the site in 2009? I was like wow, and you where scary then too! I think you just had a way with posting was very intimating to post after you. Plus your post count felt soooo high at the time


Hahahaha and in one year you've overtaken me. And gained mod status! See I'm not that scary.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Theologic said:


> Fredbloggs02 my bromance crush. He's my idol lol


That would be the unconventional aspect of your adherence to Christianity then? Lol. Flattered, deeply flattered, but denied.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

These last few pages have been just a little awkward. Just a tad.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Thread needs less screenshots and more declarations of undying love.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Secretaz said:


> It lead me to this site:
> 
> :sus


Do you have uh, Number of Posts to Show Per Page: set to Forum Default?

On-topic: Wickedlovely <3333.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Ventura said:


> Oh, meganmila, the cheat, melliumman75 , Millessa75 , Neptunus, Just Lurking, tutliputli.Perfectionist, Leononess, Mercurochrome, huh, Xtraneous , Wicklovely and of course the one and only leary88


 Hey now, you can't give me a hug on my wall and then turn your wall comments off! :blank


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

the cheat said:


> Hey now, you can't give me a hug on my wall and then turn your wall comments off! :blank


----------



## BeepBeepSwerve (Mar 24, 2011)

Kiirby, you semi-frozen, slightly melting snickers chocolate ice cream bar.
If you ever read this, I'll forgive you this once for not putting me on your list.
But only because I want to try you before you melt into a puddle.
I advise you find a freezer.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Ventura said:


>


Haha I love this.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

wickedlovely said:


>


Thats not awkward!

That is badass!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

fredbloggs02 said:


> That would be the unconventional aspect of your adherence to Christianity then? Lol. Flattered, deeply flattered, but denied.


Aw. Does that make me denied too?


----------



## Tonightsagoodnight (Feb 15, 2012)

*Bahahahaha*

   :clap



BeepBeepSwerve said:


> Kiirby, you semi-frozen, slightly melting snickers chocolate ice cream bar.
> If you ever read this, I'll forgive you this once for not putting me on your list.
> But only because I want to try you before you melt into a puddle.
> I advise you find a freezer.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

*** Thread Advisory ***

Several posts have been removed from this thread. I'm sure everyone in here knows the drill. No personal attacks, please.


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Hallefucckkinnlujah

Back on topic, Secretaz


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

fredbloggs02 said:


> That would be the unconventional aspect of your adherence to Christianity then? Lol. Flattered, deeply flattered, but denied.


You can't have it all.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Ventura said:


> Oh, meganmila, the cheat, melliumman75 , Millessa75 , Neptunus, Just Lurking, tutliputli.Perfectionist, Leononess, Mercurochrome, huh, Xtraneous , *Wicklovely* and of course the one and only leary88


Why, hello there.

Also, you spelled my wifes name wrong. WHAT IS THIS


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Xtraneous said:


> Also, you spelled my wifes name wrong. WHAT IS THIS


now I'm just thinking of her as a candle
such a lovely wick


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> now I'm just thinking of her as a candle
> such a lovely wick


I haven't forgotten about you! I'm going to hook you up with that kid from facebook. LIFE MISSION. I GOT YOU.


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

I don't have any forum crushes. :/ I should probably interact with people more often.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I missed one. lonelyjew.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

laura024 said:


> Aw. Does that make me denied too?


*veers around obstacles*


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

fredbloggs02 said:


> *veers around obstacles*


LOL. It's ok; I can take rejection. :b


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have a crush on teddy grahams. I feel so bad when I bite into them.  Poor little bear shaped snacks with their delicious, sweet taste.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I have a crush on teddy grahams. I feel so bad when I bite into them.  Poor little bear shaped snacks with their delicious, sweet taste.


They know what they signed up for :lol


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

AmericanZero seems kinda cute


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

I've been on this site for a long time now (really don't post much at all), but there is one poster who has always stood out to me and she is one of the few I remember from my very first day. I don't know if I would call it a crush, but I've always been a little intrigued by her Posts. I don't think I'll ever say who it is since I'm positive she has absolutely no idea I exist on this site


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Megan Milla is cute but she never responded to my visitor message :cry, MissGemmaRogers is cute, fallen is my Gold Medal . I kinda-sorta like Ashley1990. As for secretaz.... if she was a year older I would have a crush on her lol. And if RawrJessiRawr wasn't taken I would go for her lol.


----------



## MoniqueS (Feb 21, 2011)

I wouldn't say I have a crush, but just some curiosity.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

xTKsaucex


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Loveless said:


> Megan Milla is cute but she never responded to my visitor message :cry, MissGemmaRogers is cute, fallen is my Gold Medal . *I kinda-sorta like Ashley1990*. As for secretaz.... if she was a year older I would have a crush on her lol. And if RawrJessiRawr wasn't taken I would go for her lol.


:boogie:boogie:boogie 
If u were atleast 21 n didnt had fallen - Ur diamond..then the case was the same with me too


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Ashley1990 said:


> xTKsaucex




Nooo it was supposed to be you and Evo!

I think.... I don't really know what happens here to be honest.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

xTKsaucex said:


> Nooo it was supposed to be you and Evo!
> 
> I think.... I don't really know what happens here to be honest.


:um


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Evo said:


> :um


or maybe not. This website is filled with confusion sometimes.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

xTKsaucex said:


> or maybe not. This website is filled with confusion sometimes.


:con


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> Nooo it was supposed to be you and Evo!
> 
> I think.... I don't really know what happens here to be honest.


:teeth OMG.u weren't suposed to read this.. 
Ssshhhh its a secret:yes:b



Evo said:


> :um


:bMake a thread n tell them that Essy90 is ur gal..:yes

OMG lots of confusion here..:roll:roll


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeah, this is why I don't name people on this site lol. Turns into a mess of confusion etc


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

xTKsaucex


Well now i've really ****ed things up.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> Yeah, this is why I don't name people on this site lol. Turns into a mess of confusion etc


 :blushumm hey :tiptoe


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

falling down, Painislove, KathyKook, straightarrows, MobiusX.

Dreamboats, all of them.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Nefury said:


> xTKsaucex
> 
> Well now i've really ****ed things up.


:b

Ashley, I've never even talked to you before lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> :b
> 
> Ashley, I've never even talked to you before lol


Neither I..i just like ur posts n ur avatar:teeth:teeth:b


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_hahahahaha :haha:haha:haha_


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

:lurk


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Ashley1990 said:


> Neither I..i just like ur posts n ur avatar:teeth:teeth:b


well what can I say. I'm flattered :b


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Am I the only one that can't load page 160?


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

delete


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

MoniqueS said:


> I wouldn't say I have a crush, but just some curiosity.


Who? Crushes must be named :banana


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

arnie said:


> Who? Crushes must be named :banana


I second this. No teasing, once you say you have one you gotta give us a name (or names) :b


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

This thread is the reading equivalent of eating a block of cheese, it gives me a headache and its hard to get through. :|

I need some kind of cliff notes


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Elad said:


> This thread is the reading equivalent of eating a block of cheese, it gives me a headache and its hard to get through. :|
> 
> I need some kind of cliff notes


Cheese gives you a headache?
Is this a common issue?


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Bunyip said:


> Cheese gives you a headache?
> Is this a common issue?


actually, yeah it is. Its known to cause migraines.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

xTKsaucex said:


> actually, yeah it is. Its known to cause migraines.


Whoah, cool. I wonder why that is. Do you know?


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

I feel sorry for all these people who have been crushed.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Bunyip said:


> Whoah, cool. I wonder why that is. Do you know?


urrr na. I did have migraines when I was a hyperactive kid back in middle school and I read that once.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Bunyip said:


> Cheese gives you a headache?
> Is this a common issue?


Pretty much and gives me acne, so I'm sworn off cheese and grilled cheese for life now :|


----------



## TheWeeknd (Jul 23, 2011)

After that video she posted.....stragetobehold <3...I hope she never sees this thread :afr but I just had to reveal this..


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Why is it I can only get crushes who already have boyfriends?


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Y


Elad said:


> Pretty much and gives me acne, so I'm sworn off cheese and grilled cheese for life now :|


Oh no, not grilled cheese DD: I can only imagine the endless sorrow


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Bunyip said:


> Y
> 
> Oh no, not grilled cheese DD: I can only imagine the endless sorrow


I cope, with alcohol.

Every time I see your avy I think of vash and trigun, even though that isnt who it is. Thanks for the nostalgia in these cheeseless times.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

Elad said:


> these cheeseless times.


lmao :b


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

apparently I was mentioned here? By who?????


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

delete


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Neutrino said:


> kiirby, on the previous page.


phew... that's a relief. I see what he did there.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

I wuv you Twelve Keyz


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> Why is it I can only get crushes who already have boyfriends?


We always want what we can't have.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

If someone says they have crush on me then I will reveal my crushes :b


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> If someone says they have crush on me then I will reveal my crushes :b


Well, I have been gazing at you from afar....


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Selbbin said:


> Well, I have been gazing at you from afar....


:sus


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Selbbin said:


> I wuv you Twelve Keyz


you too Selbbin


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> :sus


Yes, a bit like that.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Selbbin said:


> Yes, a bit like that.


:lol I'm not sure what this is supposed to mean. Crush or not? Or are you just looking at me suspiciously?


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

kiirby said:


> falling down, Painislove, KathyKook, straightarrows, MobiusX.
> 
> Dreamboats, all of them.












I can cut the sarcasm with a butter knife it's that obvious.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> :lol I'm not sure what this is supposed to mean. Crush or not? Or are you just looking at me suspiciously?


Suspiciously... :sus


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

StrangetoBehold and fallen18. :hide


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Furious Ming said:


> StrangetoBehold and fallen18. :hide


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

*cuddles imaginary SAS boyfriend*


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

trendyfool said:


> *cuddles imaginary SAS boyfriend*


I'm not really a boy but I can give you a hug!!! :squeeze your my SAS crush *sigh* if only you were straight


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> well what can I say. I'm flattered :b


  
Your welcome


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

trendyfool said:


> *cuddles imaginary SAS boyfriend*


:squeeze


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Evo said:


> :squeeze


Hey hey hey back off my man yo!!!! >_<


----------



## Xotica (May 23, 2012)

I don't really know anyone yet but Snowflakezero looks a lot like Rain from Phutureprimitive whom I find to be sexy as hell and is my 'celebrity' crush. lol


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

I haven't even been on here for 3 days fully and I have one.... well um mine is MissGemmaRogers ...


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Gusthebus said:


> I haven't even been on here for 3 days fully and I have one.... well um mine is MissGemmaRogers ...


Enjoy the 18 hour flight. :b


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

The homeless man that nervousman talked about.

The mod who warned me about the "ball sack" comment.

And the one that I love the most: jim11


----------



## beansly (Sep 5, 2011)

Eraserhead:squeeze


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

arnie said:


> Enjoy the 18 hour flight. :b


I enjoy flying just not my fellow passengers...


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

fallen18 said:


> Hey hey hey back off my man yo!!!! >_<





Evo said:


> :squeeze





trendyfool said:


> *cuddles imaginary SAS boyfriend*


Dance puppets dance :b:evil


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Man crush on xTKsaucex. :b


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Evo said:


> Man crush on xTKsaucex. :b


Right back at you boy'o :b Sorry lasses, its another sick bromance :b


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

(\__ /)
(='_'=)
c(") (")


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

... At this point I'll take anyone as my SAS crush lol


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Gusthebus said:


> I enjoy flying just not my fellow passengers...


Short flights on propeller planes are fun. 18 hours of sitting upright in a stiff chair? Not so much fun.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

xTKsaucex said:


> Right back at you boy'o :b Sorry lasses, its another sick bromance :b


:b


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Evo said:


> Man crush on xTKsaucex. :b


Shut up Chris:um..he's mine:clap


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> Shut up Chris:um..he's mine:clap


:twak


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Evo said:


> :twak


  
Get off of my man...


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm crushing hard on the SAS quote button, dat butt.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Ashley1990 said:


> Shut up Chris:um..he's mine:clap


since when was I yours eh?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> since when was I yours eh?


dnt ask me plssss.....:b


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

MaxPower said:


> So, someone on here has a half crush on me or two sharing one full crush. Interesting.


... *tumbleweed*



SuperSky said:


> ... At this point I'll take anyone as my SAS crush lol


I'll be yours, if you be mine.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ashley1990 said:


> Get off of my man...


Hey hey hey......it's Caucasian Fat Albert! :lol


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> Hey hey hey......it's Caucasian Fat Albert! :lol


 That's my cousin man. Be careful what you say


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

GameGuy said:


> That's my cousin man. Be careful what you say


I would just be outta his way - that's all I know. :stu


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

Mezzaforte is the cutest black girl ever


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Lol thanks.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^ and v

lol


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

arnie said:


> I'd make a list, but I don't want to start a riot in the forums. :teeth


I think Kiirby has already taken care of that.


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

I have one! but i'm not telling :b


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

gustafsg said:


> I think Kiirby has already taken care of that.


: /


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

kiirby said:


> : /


I wasn't trying to be obnoxious. I just noticed after your post a lot of people whining about not being on your list.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

gustafsg said:


> I wasn't trying to be obnoxious. I just noticed after your post a lot of people whining about not being on your list.


They should have posted pictures of their attractive selves if they wanted on that list.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Kaylee23 said:


> I have one! but i'm not telling :b


You don't need to....


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

I wish that I would stop hopelessly checking this thread to see if my name comes up. :bash


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Should I make a list of my SAS "crushes" even though I don't have a real crush on them? :b


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

Secretaz said:


> Should I make a list of my SAS "crushes" even though I don't have a real crush on them? :b


No.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

LordScott said:


> Mezzaforte is the cutest black girl ever


Agreed :tiptoe B l o o s o m is also smokin.

Don't really have a crush here anymore though :lol :fall


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Furious Ming said:


> I wish that I would stop hopelessly checking this thread to see if my name comes up. :bash


 :cry 
Same here


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Schizoidas said:


> No.


Why not? Are you scared that you would be in my list?


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

arnie said:


> Short flights on propeller planes are fun. 18 hours of sitting upright in a stiff chair? Not so much fun.


I've been on a propeller plane before it was fun I don't like heights tho but on a plane I can handle it, and passengers ugh. Well I play a game now after 9/11 which I call who will go crazy first... I look at my fellow passengers, and pick out which ones I think would be the most likely to do a certain type of crazy action whether it be lift up somebody's dress or murder someone... It is fun and it's all based off of how I see them so it makes me feel ok because I am judging them as much as they may be judging me...


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

Secretaz said:


> Why not? Are you scared that you would be in my list?


Just wanted to ruin your fun, and no


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

gustafsg said:


> I wasn't trying to be obnoxious. I just noticed after your post a lot of people whining about not being on your list.


Ah okay. I didn't intend to cause any bother with it, but ah well.



rdrr said:


> They should have posted pictures of their attractive selves if they wanted on that list.


Oh, you're just jealous.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Secretaz said:


> No one can't ruin my fun. So here is my "crush" list:
> 
> Schizoidas
> Kennnie
> ...


 Oh i missed my glasses..can we have the other list:0 lol...

U rock:b


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Wow..... My list wouldn't be so long _:um


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Furious Ming said:


> I wish that I would stop hopelessly checking this thread to see if my name comes up. :bash


Lol me too x)


Secretaz said:


> No one can't ruin my fun. So here is my "crush" list:
> 
> Schizoidas
> Kennnie
> ...


Wheres my name!? ..:rain


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Bryan108 said:


> Wheres my name... :rain


It's in my SAS love list


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Secretaz said:


> It's in my SAS love list


Haha Im guessing thats even better?


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Secretaz said:


> It's a lot of better than this crush list.


Lol Who else is on this 'love list' then? Spill da beans!


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Secretaz said:


> The love list is one of the top secret Secretaz's lists, so I won't reveal any names anymore.


Top secret eh? Oh ya i bet my name is the only one on the list ha:roll


----------



## 213 (Mar 15, 2012)

213


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Secretaz said:


> No one can't ruin my fun. So here is my "crush" list:
> 
> Schizoidas
> Kennnie
> ...


yay.


----------



## beansly (Sep 5, 2011)

Screenaddict :mushy


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Xtraneous said:


> Don't hate on my motto, lol. You could always move to some backwards-*** country where it's legal and yea. I JUST WANT YOU KIDS TO FIND LOVE.


What, America? =P

kids,, how old are you like?


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

jJoe said:


> :clap I was mentioned!


congrats


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> What, America? =P
> 
> kids,, how old are you like?


Ha.

Same age as you.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Nefury said:


> go nuts


opcorn


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Secretaz said:


> No one can't ruin my fun. So here is my "crush" list:
> 
> Schizoidas
> Kennnie
> ...


Hey look I'm in thur, I feel so loved.
:lol


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

Secretaz said:


> No one can't ruin my fun. So here is my "crush" list:
> 
> Schizoidas
> Kennnie
> ...


Couldn't even get on this huge list. :roll Oh well I am (relatively) new.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

viv (we live in the same city and we've met)


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm having a huge crush on the person that post below me, love ya baby

It better not be a boy...


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> I'm having a huge crush on the person that post below me, love ya baby
> 
> It better not be a boy...


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Schizoidas said:


> lol I know my name is in there as a joke but can you please remove it, makes me look like a pedo or something


If you want your name edited out, I can edit it out for you.

This is to anyone who feels uncomfortable with there name being on someones "list". Just PM a mod and we can edit/ delete it.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I only like one girl .


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

:squeeze:banana


beansly said:


> Screenaddict :mushy


I am honoured xxx


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

I've come to the conclusion that people are ****ing crazy (Or am I?) and way too complicated. Therefore, I have an eternal crush on my right hand and no one (nothing?) else. Sorry to disappoint my dozens of admirers.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Toppington said:


> I've come to the conclusion that people are ****ing crazy (Or am I?) and way too complicated. Therefore, I have an eternal crush on my right hand and no one (nothing?) else. Sorry to disappoint my dozens of admirers.


I'm a lefty.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> I'm a lefty.


But I'm not? :con


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Toppington said:


> But I'm not? :con


sucks for you then


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> sucks for you then


What if I told you that I'm ambidextrous and just prefer Righty?


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Toppington said:


> What if I told you that I'm ambidextrous and just prefer Righty?


well then I'd just be speechless... and feel utterly humiliated. You can't keep playing mind games with these onions. One of these days you're gonna step too far and you'll find yourself a neck in a web


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> well then I'd just be speechless... and feel utterly humiliated. You can't keep playing mind games with these onions. One of these days you're gonna step too far and you'll find yourself a neck in a web


Stop being confusing. It's unbecoming of a young lady.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Toppington said:


> Stop being confusing. It's unbecoming of a young lady.


you judgmental SOB, I hope you fall down the stairs somewhere.

I think I'm reaching the 50 post limit


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> you judgmental SOB, I hope you fall down the stairs somewhere.


Already did a couple of hours ago, actually. 



Twelve Keyz said:


> I think I'm reaching the 50 post limit


Backing out?  I've gotta go stare at my ceiling for a few hours because I'm in for a big day of nothing tomorrow, so I'll call it draw. :heart


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

AlphaZombie said:


> Love for all of SAS, it's hard to get but you gained my love <3


_I feel very flattered :afr_


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

MadeinLithuania


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Oh you _


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

So many crushes.. so many lurkers.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

eeeeninethree


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

MadeinLithuania said:


> _Oh you _


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Ashley1990 said:


> dnt ask me plssss.....:b


as far as most cutest things posted on SAS goes, this leads by far. <3 Love shy kitten.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Gusthebus said:


> I enjoy flying just not my fellow passengers...


That's because you actually fit in the airplane seats.


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

arnie said:


> That's because you actually fit in the airplane seats.


That is not completely true. I can fit in them yes, but not comfortably... I rode on a commercial plane when I was 15 and I felt cramped then.. but of course I was very short and very fat back then....


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

The Professor said:


> Say it.


River In The Mountain

she won't tell me her real name apart from it begins with an M, I'm thinking Morag


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

upndownboi said:


> River In The Mountain
> 
> she won't tell me her real name apart from it begins with an M, I'm thinking Morag


Could be Mulva :teeth


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

outta line


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

upndownboi said:


> River In The Mountain
> 
> she won't tell me her real name apart from it begins with an M, I'm thinking Morag


Or Moriarty


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_of course_


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

^Cool! then I'll take you from arnie^ :b


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Hoo, me?
_


----------



## Midnight Laces (May 5, 2012)

No one at the moment.

*Swings legs*


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

MadeinLithuania said:


> _Hoo, me?
> _


It's ok don't be shy, just come with me. muwhahaha.


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Where ;o maybe you are pervert , im just poor kid_


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

:teeth


xTKsaucex said:


> as far as most cutest things posted on SAS goes, this leads by far. <3 Love shy kitten.


 :boogie


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Hehehehe :teeth_


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Secretaz said:


> I don't have a crush on anyone anymore.


Didn't you have a whole big list just a few days ago? :|


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

MadeinLithuania said:


> _Hoo, me?
> _


:lol


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

This is kind of a funny thread. I couldn't see anyone on here having a crush on me. :lol

:lurk


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

uncategorizedme said:


> This is kind of a funny thread. I couldn't see anyone on here having a crush on me. :lol
> 
> :lurk


28 year old the cheat says that 17 year old the cheat would have had a crush on you.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

SAS Crush I have a crush on.........SAS!


----------



## arpeggiator (Jan 6, 2011)

There's someone I really like to read. Too bad she doesn't post often.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Me, myself and I.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I think pita is all kinds of awesome. :yes


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

uncategorizedme said:


> This is kind of a funny thread. I couldn't see anyone on here having a crush on me. :lol
> 
> :lurk


:teeth Get wat'cha mean though.
I'm a might bit too loopy for crushes.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Are we including mancrushes?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

SAS crushes are quite annoying. It is quite annoying to have a crush on someone that you will probably never meet and have the same chance of getting with as a meteor hitting the earth.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

rawrguy said:


> SAS crushes are quite annoying. It is quite annoying to have a crush on someone that you will probably never meet and have the same chance of getting with as a meteor hitting the earth.


Ya and even if by some chance you did meet it would never work out cuz youd both have SA lol


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

i have a crush on 2 gals here..........not sayin though


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Invisiblehandicap


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

Evo said:


> Invisiblehandicap


EVO buddy, you must have like 40 crushes on this thread lol :teeth


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

50piecesteve said:


> EVO buddy, you must have like 40 crushes on this thread lol :teeth


horny man


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I have a crush on avoidobot3000 - He's funny and cute and caring. I dream about being held by him while I sleep; I would feel so safe in his big strong arms. :mushy


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

xTKsaucex said:


> horny man


XD arent we all though


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

50piecesteve said:


> XD arent we all though


not so much - but I do have tendencies depending on when I spot someone I think 'mmmm, wonder if' - not just physically, but also their thoughts on life and what they stand for.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

xTKsaucex said:


> not so much - but I do have tendencies depending on when I spot someone I think 'mmmm, wonder if' - not just physically, but also their thoughts on life and what they stand for.


oh haha, not me im one big ball of testosterone, although when i fall in love im like that in a way though


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I have no crush. *Honk if you think I'm lyin'*


----------



## Frunktubulus (Jan 8, 2012)

avoidobot3000 said:


> I have a crush on avoidobot3000 - He's funny and cute and caring. I dream about being held by him while I sleep; I would feel so safe in his big strong arms. :mushy


This post is doubly good if you read it then look at the Yoda avatar, such a judgmental little jedi master.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

uncategorizedme said:


> This is kind of a funny thread. I couldn't see anyone on here having a crush on me. :lol
> 
> :lurk


I listed you in this thread awhile ago, and it was a legitimate crush. Hell I would again if I wasn't now in a relationship - although many in this thread just list their preferred members of the opposite (or same) sex without really having a 'crush' on them (or they do/did, but are in a relationship).


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Frunktubulus said:


> This post is doubly good if you read it then look at the Yoda avatar, such a judgmental little jedi master.


Oh yeah. I can't post anything without Yoda disapproving, but whenever I go to change my avatar, it's like this mysterious _force _is stopping me. :afr


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Oh yeah. I can't post anything without Yoda disapproving, but whenever I go to change my avatar, it's like this mysterious _force _is stopping me. :afr


 Replace him you will not! :no


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

uh....Tangerine


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

I have sexual thoughts about each and every one of you.


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

:lurk


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

rawrguy said:


> SAS crushes are quite annoying. It is quite annoying to have a crush on someone that you will probably never meet and have the same chance of getting with as a meteor hitting the earth.


Actually, meteors hit the earth all the time :yes


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

jayjaythejetplane said:


> I have sexual thoughts about each and every one of you.


Wow that is so creepy lol :um


----------



## AfraidToSpeak (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh, most definitely Skyloft. :3


----------



## AfraidToSpeak (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm in absolute love with Skyloft.
Shh.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

AfraidToSpeak said:


> I'm in absolute love with Skyloft.
> Shh.


She's a babe.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Is it wrong for me to have a crush on a girl who's maybe 8 years younger than me?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

GameGuy said:


> Is it wrong for me to have a crush on a girl who's maybe 8 years younger than me?


That's hawt.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> That's hawt.


That's actually illegal. :lol


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

^lmao


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

falling down said:


> That's actually illegal. :lol


Really... I dont feel so good... uke


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> Is it wrong for me to have a crush on a girl who's maybe 8 years younger than me?


That depends. What state is she in?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

arnie said:


> That depends. What state is she in?


She's sitting right in front of me.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> She's sitting right in front of me.












Min age in texas is 17.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

arnie said:


> That depends. What state is she in?


Or country. :lol



GameGuy said:


> She's sitting right in front of me.





arnie said:


> Min age in texas is 17.


:lol


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

arnie said:


> Min age in texas is 17.


"Why don't you take a seat, right over there." rofl!


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

arnie said:


> Min age in texas is 17.





ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> "Why don't you take a seat, right over there." rofl!


"So what are you doing here?"


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

falling down said:


> That's actually illegal. :lol


Illegal can be hawt. :b


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

GameGuy said:


> Is it wrong for me to have a crush on a girl who's maybe 8 years younger than me?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Secretaz said:


>


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I iz trolling this thread now :troll


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Where all da 12 yr olds at.


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

I have a crush on myself. I'm really whipped about it too. I slept with myself last night and I was sooo good in bed I felt I had to make breakfast for myself this morning to return the favor. 

Oh yeah, that good. Seriously.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> <snip>


Hey, my room is down the hall to the right. I'll be waiting.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

MadeInLithuania. She does so much for me. She has me buy her ice cream for practice and high heels for the corner :O. I don't what she means by that but she kissed my hand so i guess that means I've been a good boy...


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Wtf, whats wrong with you ;oooo "high heels for the corner" :afr:afr How could you loveless, you want to be my pimp or what?_ :afr:afr:fall


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

MadeinLithuania said:


> _Wtf, whats wrong with you ;oooo "high heels for the corner" :afr:afr How could you loveless, you want to be my pimp or what?_ :afr:afr:fall


Well....... i wouldn't mind ^_^


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_We have a deal, bro








_


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

MadeinLithuania said:


> _We have a deal, bro_
> _
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome. Work starts tomorrow night .


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

Loveless said:


> Awesome. Work starts tomorrow night .


_I will be ready 








_


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

MadeinLithuania said:


> _I will be ready _
> _
> 
> 
> ...










Yes yes now you shall see what euphoria really means x).


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:lurk


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Oooh, and i will need a bag.... you know :troll_


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

MadeinLithuania said:


> _Oooh, and i will need a bag.... you know :troll_











Why of course. Here is 20 fine choices for you


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Ech...i mean this!








ok, i have it...now im really ready to work!:boogie
_


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

MadeinLithuania said:


> _Ech...i mean this!_
> _
> 
> 
> ...










Good Girl :teeth


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

FamiliarFlames said:


> It especially annoys the **** out of me when I see the same individuals constantly posting numerous crushes. This thread needs to be cleansed of the desperation that surrounds it. It actually reminds me of the Valentine's Day card exchanges in elementary school where you'd hope it'd all be evenly reciprocated for the sake of feeling wanted and adored.


Ouch, the Debbie Downers are out in full-force!


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

Secretaz said:


> Cool, why don't you tell more details?


Well first I started cuddling with myself and that worked up to kissing and touching myself all over. I became super-aroused after ten or fifteen minutes of that and then...

I went to bed .

When I woke up, I felt like I was in love.


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

This thread needs some music


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

Crushes are stoopid!


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't know anyone here well enough to crush on them.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Everybody here is wayyyyy older than me haha


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

LOL no one has commented on this thread in a while


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_I still have a crush on myself._


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh dear this thread is coming alive again?


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Delete


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Neutrino said:


> I sure hope so


lol I said dear not deer.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Delete


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Neutrino said:


> It's a moose!


:doh well excuuse me I cant tell the difference with that picture!


----------



## MachineSupremacist (Jun 9, 2012)

I have a secret crush on lyric555. She seems sweet.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Delete


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Neutrino said:


> That's okay  now you know.


btw thats a weird lookin moose..


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

MachineSupremacist said:


> I have a secret crush on lyric555. She seems sweet.


Not a secret any longer. Thank you, hunny. :squeeze


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Idk if it's a crush per se, but there are of couple dudes here I wouldn't mind meeting irl.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

I don't think I could develop a crush over the internet. Feels way too detached.
I could develop friendships no problem with like minded individuals.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

jayjaythejetplane said:


> I have sexual thoughts about each and every one of you.












This thread is hilarious. I've missed out.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Hmm... probably Luka92. He's cute, has great taste in music, and the thought of him rubbing one off has gotten stuck with me ever since I read what he did in the condom thread. Too specific to pass off.


**** I sound like a creep, but I literally haven't slept all night so I'm just doing weird ****.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

^Aww that's so cute, too bad he has requested temporary ban.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

MachineSupremacist said:


> I have a secret crush on lyric555. She seems sweet.


This :]


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Haha I miss this thread funny times! I have a crush on vghhhfcfvhnjgt shh it's a secret.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

oooooo what a scandalous thread... i'd post it here but i don't wanna scare anyone away from this site


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Peeps need to start dishing the goods! I demand scandal!


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

I have a crush on: JollyGoggles. Controversial!


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

It's kinda pointless to have a crush on here when 3/4th of the girls are hot (or cute, if that's more appropriate).

I could name about 15 or more babes on here right off my head.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Vagina.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

SambaBus said:


> I have a crush on: JollyGoggles. Controversial!


I have the weirdest boner right now. :blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Man crush on HardRock :b


----------



## MachineSupremacist (Jun 9, 2012)

VickieKitties said:


> This :]


Everybody loves her. This may call for polyandry. :yes


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

MachineSupremacist said:


> Everybody loves her. This may call for polyandry. :yes


I don't mind sharing if it's with you, bro.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

MachineSupremacist said:


> *Everybody* loves her. This may call for polyandry. :yes


lol. That's a stretch.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Something I'm shocked by... Living with my mother for 20 years has actually taught me quite a bit about the vast world of women. Yet... to this day I've never had a date???

WTF?


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

GameGuy said:


> Something I'm shocked by... Living with my mother for 20 years has actually taught me quite a bit about the vast world of women. Yet... to this day I've never had a date???
> 
> WTF?


Have you tried asking any out?


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I have a crush on...... On...... No one


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)

more than a crush i'd say.. he knows who he is =]

team boo <3


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> *Hmm... probably Luka92. He's cute, has great taste in music, and the thought of him rubbing one off has gotten stuck with me ever since I read what he did in the condom thread. Too specific to pass off.*
> 
> **** I sound like a creep, but I literally haven't slept all night so I'm just doing weird ****.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^:haha

Ow my lungs.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Luka92 said:


>


Oopsy, you weren't suppose to read that


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Hahahaha excellent.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Xtraneous said:


> Have you tried asking any out?


LOL! In high school yes. But I got so nervous all I could say to any girl I had a crush on was "I like you." Some ran off screaming. A couple just said "O, K... Bye".

But one girl actually was really nice about it. She thanked me for my interest in her and she said had she not already had a boyfriend, she would have given me a chance to date her.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Oopsy, you weren't suppose to read that


No worries, I also have a tendency to write/say weird stuff after a sleepless night.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

can't we all see we love each other?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

^ Oh shh up pooplah.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

*you* shutup.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

<3


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

okay.

*all the boys gather round to see two girls kiss*

we could parlay this into all kinds of power.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Almost 20 minutes and no gent takers. 
Accursed social anxiety, you win again, this time.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I used to write in accursed. now I use all caps. nyuk nyuk.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Evo


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

leonardess said:


> okay.
> 
> *all the boys gather round to see two girls kiss*
> 
> we could parlay this into all kinds of power.


:kiss


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

HOT. opcorn


----------



## Nismo B15 (Nov 10, 2011)

My penis needs external attention.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> Evo


:hide


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

there's a couple that I find rather sweet....
*blushes and runs away*


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

kosherpiggy 

I might be in love with this woman. Not for the right reasons mind you.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Havent been on this thread in a while... I wonder if my "Club" is still intact.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Wohwoh got some nice *** hair....that's all I can say.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

lyric555 said:


> Wohwoh got some nice *** hair....that's all I can say.


He has long hair and a beard right?
Hell yeah


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Ventura said:


> :kiss


:kiss


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow, this thread proves it...

I am lonely.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

myself.....for obvious reasons


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

No one will ever know.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Waiting for the scandals.....


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

A crush in this forum?

Not really.. but there's a chick who's got some smoking pair of eyes ^^


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> A crush in this forum?
> 
> Not really.. but there's a chick who's got some smoking pair of eyes ^^


I agree, that is a nice looking bear. :b


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

arnie said:


> I agree, that is a nice looking bear. :b


Lolololololololol

Bear Gryllis..


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Maybe MachineSupremacist... Not that I've ever even spoken to him so it's like a crush seed, that could either grow into a crush tree, or it could die if not 'watered' with blood.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Strwbrry said:


>


:heart MINE!


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Nobody really.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

^^^^^^*heartbroken*


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

lyric555 said:


> Wohwoh got some nice *** hair....that's all I can say.


you've seen his *** hair? :sus


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

HardRock said:


> you've seen his *** hair? :sus


Facepalm.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## ty44 (Jul 29, 2012)

HardRock said:


>


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

AllToAll seems pretty cool imo. :heart:tiptoe


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Hiccups said:


> ^^^^^^*heartbroken*


Don't be.


----------



## FlowerChild13 (Aug 1, 2012)

HardRock said:


>


How I feel, LOL.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Dying note


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> Waiting for the scandals.....


That is one seriously gorgeous bear heehee :boogie


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

wordscancutyoulikeglass said:


> That is one seriously gorgeous bear heehee :boogie


I know I'd totally go gay for her


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

wordscancutyoulikeglass said:


> That is one seriously gorgeous bear heehee :boogie


Hehe, thanks! Such poise and elegance. He's the George Clooney of bears...


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Strwbrry said:


> Hehe, thanks! Such poise and elegance. He's the George Clooney of bears...


oh its a he bear  yay


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> oh its a he bear  yay


I think so... Or else he (she?) lied to me through out our whole relation xD


----------



## Damselindistress01 (Jun 4, 2012)

I dont have crushes on people on the internet. If i saw them in person i might.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> I think so... Or else he (she?) lied to me through out our whole relation xD


Look on those muscles on that bear. It's gotta be one hot man xD


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

FlowerChild13 said:


> How I feel, LOL.


:squeeze You seem like a really nice person. People as cool as u shouldn't just feel 'okay', they should feel great!!! So heres a hug teehee


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Rossy said:


> Dying note


Good choice.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I know I find her intriguing.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I'd say he's crushed alright.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

kiirby said:


> I've had very many. Most have come and gone. This not quite conclusive list is of every girl on this forum I've been infatuated with, had a crush on, or found memorably physically attractive. Not too sure why I'm doing this. Some kind of catharsis, perhaps. I've come to realise that I develop romantic inclinations towards people constantly and briefly, as a coping mechanism and out of boredom. It's nice to have someone to daydream about.
> 
> pandabears, lucyinthesky, alissaxvanity, wickedlovely, SkipToTheEnd, larki, AnnaM, miela, suddentwist, Estival, meepie, meeps, factmonger, Perfectionist, Leonardess, IllusionOfHappiness, ConfusedMuse, mysteriously, whatsername75, RainbowOne, River In The Mountain, tutliputli, slightlyawkward, AllToAll, witchcraft, komorikun, Stilla, superfreakazoid, dontworrybehappy, candiedsky, CeladonCity, Daft, shankly, shooterr, Velorrei, Seafolly, Caggee, diamondheart89, mardou, au lait, Barette, Dolls, HeyJude, IndigoFlow, KollarBones, Shoelaces, Starch, feels, Skyliner, littlerivers, Doriis.


Lots of attractive girls on there, but there's just one that I can't stop thinking about.

Crushes are more than just a rating on the 1 to 10 scale. It's something intangible about that person. I don't really understand why.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

arnie said:


> Lots of attractive girls on there, but there's just one that I can't stop thinking about.
> 
> Crushes are more than just a rating on the 1 to 10 scale. It's something intangible about that person. I don't really understand why.


Whooooo?????


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

arnie said:


> Lots of attractive girls on there, but there's just one that I can't stop thinking about.


You gotta say it arnie. Your on the spot now.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> You gotta say it arnie. Your on the spot now.


It's Barrette.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

I have girl crushes, do those count?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Crystalline said:


> I have girl crushes, do those count?


They count more! opcorn


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

There is one girl on here I'd like to crush.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> There is one girl on here I'd like to crush.


Sounds felonious.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> There is one girl on here I'd like to crush.


I wonder who... Maybe it's the same girl I'm thinking of


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Twelve Keyz said:


> I wonder who... Maybe it's the same girl I'm thinking of


It probably is :lol It goes without saying.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> You gotta say it arnie. Your on the spot now.


Yeah, who is she? You gotta spit it out! please.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Crystalline said:


> I have girl crushes, do those count?


That's HAWT girlie. Spill that tea.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Crystalline said:


> I have girl crushes, do those count?


They count double.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

opcorn

----------

_"I know you're feeling restless
Like life's not on your side
It's weighing heavy on your mind
But when we stand united
Our hearts they beat in time
And I know we'll make it all alright."_


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Too many.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Yes, I do.


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

Crushes are silly.










I'm silly.


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

delete


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> You gotta say it arnie. Your on the spot now.


:b


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I have a crush on myself and I'm gonna go touch myself.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

visualkeirockstar said:


> I have a crush on myself and I'm gonna go touch myself.


In the end, someone has to love himself first, right?


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

No crushes, but I like some people here as online "friends" I guess. There are some very beautiful women on thsi site, but looks alone don't cut it.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I remember when I had an SAS crush. He left the forum and broke my heart. I vowed never again would I be crushed by another SASer.

:rain


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

:squeeze:cuddle:kiss


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

I have a crush on whoever the hell defriended me off their friends list. I ain't bitter.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

I love everyone on SAS so i don't gots any crushesxD


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Time to find a crush.


----------



## Common Misconception (Jun 4, 2012)

Indeed.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Common Misconception said:


> Indeed.


----------



## godhelpme2 (Apr 4, 2012)

lol this is an interesting thread 
^_^


----------



## Common Misconception (Jun 4, 2012)

arnie said:


>


Ha! I Haven't seen Stargate in ages xD



GameGuy said:


> I'd say he's crushed alright.


That made me laugh so much! Just made my night :lol; epic movie scene!



Nefury said:


> Crushes are silly.
> 
> I'm silly.


I know the feeling  I'm silly.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

he knows who he is


----------



## mrneonshuffle (Jul 13, 2012)

blue the puppy said:


> he knows who he is


who is this mystery man then?


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

i have no idea. certainly not you


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

blue the puppy said:


> i have no idea. certainly not you


Me :b


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I need someone to have a crush on me.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Yep sure do. Nope sure don't


----------



## HeavyweightSoul (Jul 24, 2012)

I have a crush on ShaunaTheDead. Her long black hair and tattoos make me think she's very beautiful and she loves the same music I do


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I don't have a crush on anyone... and no one has a crush on me.

Maybe it's because I don't know how to respectfully approach women.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I have a crush on someone.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

i have a crush on one girl but don't know if she has one on me


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

asw12345 said:


> i have a crush on one girl but don't know if she has one on me


lawl, lemme guess, the one in that thread where a guyw as asking someone on SAS to be his gf and then people started matching you withs omeone else!


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> lawl, lemme guess, the one in that thread where a guyw as asking someone on SAS to be his gf and then people started matching you withs omeone else!


you might be onto something


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

asw12345 said:


> you might be onto something


 lol, had a scooby snack! Ind etective mode. i remember that user's name but will keep it secret!


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

SWM.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

opcorn lol


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> lol, had a scooby snack! Ind etective mode. i remember that user's name but will keep it secret!


it don't matter if it's a secret


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

asw12345 said:


> it don't matter if it's a secret


Well said, it is best to let the world know who your true love really is!!!


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> Well said, it is best to let the world know who your true love really is!!!


whoa i never said anything about love


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

asw12345 said:


> whoa i never said anything about love


Lol, my bad, crush I meant...If you like, I can yoddle her name from atop the highest mountain for ya. Or, just Caps lock exclamation point it in thsi thread....


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> Lol, my bad, crush I meant...If you like, I can yoddle her name from atop the highest mountain for ya. Or, just Caps lock exclamation point it in thsi thread....


either way is fine


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

str raspberry


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

I've never even seen this thread


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

lyric said:


> SWM.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

Don't think anyone'd have a crush on me, but there are some attractive guys here :yes


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

Strwbrry said:


> In the end, someone has to love himself first, right?


Don't knock masturbation, it's sex with someone you love.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

WalkingDisaster said:


> Don't knock masturbation, it's sex with someone you love.


Oh, lol
I meant 'Si vis amari, ama'


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

What's this thread mean?=O lol


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

santosh680 said:


> What's this thread mean?=O lol


Your crush who happens to be a sas'er. If you have one that is 

:lurk


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> Your crush who happens to be a sas'er. If you have one that is
> 
> :lurk


LOL hmm I see =D


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I so grew up from SAS crushes xD


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hmm, I think I migth have one, but not too sure...


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

Brian76 said:


> invisigirl <3 :b hope she sees this xD


:mushy


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I have one :O


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

WalkingDisaster said:


> Don't knock masturbation, it's sex with someone you love.


LOL :clap SO TRUE.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I have a crush/


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

No I don't.....


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Or do I?


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Yes. I do.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

=^-^=


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

this thread is so kewt!


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

^.^


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah I do, he has a certain type of charm, but like all guys he's straight..... and I think a little homophobic.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

what about me? I''m not feeling the love. *sniff*

where's perf when you need her?


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

I want one as well!
Any suggestions/takers?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

My crush left SAS months ago, but now we text.  <3


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

leonardess said:


> this thread is so kewt!


no u.

:squeeze


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

i need to find a new one. mine old one left the site


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Siringo makes my tummy fuzzy.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I have a crush on leonardess <3


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

sorry, darling, my heart really belongs to Drew. If I ever snag him, I shall change my username to satansconcubine.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

asw12345 said:


> i need to find a new one. mine old one left the site


Well stop scaring them off..


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


> Well stop scaring them off..


i'll try.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

silly guy's, ive said it before and ill say it again!

all sas girls are belong to me!!


----------



## I wish i was normal (May 28, 2012)

Yes, i do :blush I couldn't possibly say who though in case they see it!


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I dont see any female koalas :cry :rain


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

^ they're out there man keep climbing that tree like koalas do. I just randomly posted here to say nice sig btw Scott pilgram I love that movie


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Chantabella. Don't mess with Texas!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Still so lonely,its hard a find a terrorist girl u know,but when i find one,we can make bombs every night.:clap


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

Tried my SAS crush and it didn't work out  sucks but hey at least we tried eh?


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

I have a crush on Prince Charming. 

Prince Charming, if you see this post, call me!


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I used to have one, but he's not on the site anymore.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> I dont see any female koalas :cry :rain


I'm technically one, it's my school mascot lol. If that counts :um .


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

You know, come to think of it, everytime I go to the bathroom I see some handsome devil in the mirror. And he's always staring at me... But... how do I tell him Im not gay?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I have a crush on Lisa anne.Hands off!Or I kill u!


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> You know, come to think of it, everytime I go to the bathroom I see some handsome devil. And he's always staring at me... But... how do I tell him Im not gay?



removing the mirror will do the trick


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

louiselouisa said:


> removing the mirror will do the trick


Good one!


----------



## Azador (Sep 4, 2012)

mooncake


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

<-- What ever it says to the left and slightly above this arrow :yes


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

C'mon SAS

:high5


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

c'mon arnie, who's your girl?
:b


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

I have a few, but I'm not saying who they are. Too scared.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

CourtneyB said:


> I have a few, but I'm not saying who they are. Too scared.


Don't be _shy. _


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

srschirm said:


> Don't be _shy. _


What does that mean? Do you think you know who they are? :shock


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Evo and Strwbrry  Lol


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Lonely again.......................


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

I hope to crush my sa one day too...


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

opcorn


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

I'd like to crush a few SASers for sure...


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Santosh680 :b


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

HardRock said:


> Evo and Strwbrry  Lol


Evo is mine! :evil


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Shelbster18 there is something about her.

*
*


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Paloma M. She's kinda hot lol


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

HardRock said:


> Evo and Strwbrry  Lol


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I know who my SAS crush ISN'T


----------



## godhelpme2 (Apr 4, 2012)

i have one :3


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

All the ones that have been said are obvious, everyone else is just hiding it. SPILL THE BEANS PEOPLE!!!!!


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Komorikun :afr


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> All the ones that have been said are obvious, everyone else is just hiding it. SPILL THE BEANS PEOPLE!!!!!


I AGREE!!!


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

No. Thanks for that!!!


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Myself. I love myself<3


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Secretaz.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I do NOT have a crush on Lily. AT ALL. Not at all.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Goodness Preston, you have a different crush every week.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

lilyamongthorns said:


> Goodness Preston, you have a different crush every week.


Thats not true :wife:


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

I think he loves me! It's mustual!


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> I think he loves me! It's mustual!


I love you more then I love my son. That's for sure.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I had a crush a couple days ago. Then she spoke. Crush over.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

hmmm..


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Loveless said:


> I love you more then I love my son. That's for sure.


 you have a son?


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> you have a son?


Yeah, it is FireIsTheCleanser. There is a whole banter between them in the insult the user above thread or the make a rumour. one fo those!!!!


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> Yeah, it is FireIsTheCleanser. There is a whole banter between them in the insult the user above thread or the make a rumour. one fo those!!!!


 so he went through puberty at 2 yrs old, had FireIsTheCleanser at age 4.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Im retracting all my crushes.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> so he went through puberty at 2 yrs old, had FireIsTheCleanser at age 4.


Lol, ya, something like that! I dont even know how old loveless is. I am justs ad that he and Fire don't have that loving father son relationship they could have. :cry


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> Lol, ya, something like that! I dont even know how old loveless is. I am justs ad that he and Fire don't have that loving father son relationship they could have. :cry


 :yes Yes he does sound like a bad father.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> :yes Yes he does sound like a bad father.


Keep this between us Cap. Don't worry I'm still awesome ol me . Btw Lily is cute


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Loveless said:


> Btw Lily is cute


Bad idea Preston, you are like a decade younger than me!


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

lilyamongthorns said:


> Bad idea Preston, you are like a decade younger than me!


Really :0?


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Age is not an obstacle in true love!!!!!!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> Age is not an obstacle in true love!!!!!!


Said the pedophile to the judge.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Said the pedophile to the judge.


I told you to get back into your room!


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Siringo said:


> ImWeird <3


He's so raunchy. What's wrong with you, woman?!

:mushy :love


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

I can think of 2 but too bad my hands keep cramping every time I try to type their usernames


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

My plans went awry. So no one right now. I'll find one soon though


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

im still trying to find a new one


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

starts with a p and ends in a s


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I have a few. Most are inappropriate. One is married. One is too young. Ah well. :sigh


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

it's a secret :yes


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

He's straight, they're always straight...


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

I crush on pretty much anyone who gives me the slightest bit of attention.. it's kind of terrible. I did have a fairly legitimate crush on here, who doesn't use the site much anymore but we communicate outside of SAS.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> Age is not an obstacle in true love!!!!!!


Amen!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Okay, are you ready for this?
I have a crush on...


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Silly me. Sorry Arnie, you've mentioned her name twice already :b.
Thanks.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Rymo
ThatOneQuietGuy
ImWeird
Insane1 (wait...how old is he?)

How did I get so many at one time?? :stu
Now I'm really scared and embarrassed so I'm gonna go :door


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

No lassies seem to like the bad boys any more.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

any guy in here with a pulse and under 27


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Maybe!Maybe not!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> He's straight, they're always straight...


LOL, mine are usually gay!


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Still looking for one. Deadline to turn in the application is well never . Step right up ladies


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

Madeinlithuania<333 I know we are soul mates deep down and my heart will always belong to her<3333 ily babee


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ Waiting for Darko to arrive aye


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Uffie, Joseph, my internet lover <333 








_


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> ^^ Waiting for Darko to arrive aye


_He wont arrive MUAHAHAHAH banned.:clap_


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

ummmmm







havent found anyone yet


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

MadeinLithuania said:


> _He wont arrive MUAHAHAHAH banned.:clap_


Oh that is just cruel.


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

shredder


----------



## I wish i was normal (May 28, 2012)

Why do i feel like wasting my entire weekend going through every page in this thread to see if someone said me, even though i already know the answer?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Just use the search button.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Colonel Terrorist said:


> No lassies seem to like the bad boys any more.


See, not all of us are attracted to bad boys.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

HardRock


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I can't decide. God help me figure out who my crush is!


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

None currently


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Evo said:


> HardRock


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

what is this terrible place?

:lurk


----------



## PillsHere (Feb 22, 2012)

Not really crushes...but there's a couple guys I wouldn't mind "whoo-hooing" with. 

...I play the Sims too much.


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

PillsHere said:


> Not really crushes...but there's a couple guys I wouldn't mind "whoo-hooing" with.
> 
> ...I play the Sims too much.


i am so glad you said whoo-hooing


----------



## bg09 (Aug 14, 2012)

^ awww


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

\^-^/


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

Awe what a cute little thread!

I know who mine is....


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

spillum now!!!!!!!^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Im available for being crushed if anyones interested lol


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

PillsHere is cute. But guess what... he's gay. D;


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Blahahaha! 

I'm already setting some of you up in my head.

opcorn


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Clenched_Fist.

Still. When she (doesn't) come back I'll be here.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

lilyamongthorns said:


> Blahahaha!
> 
> I'm already setting some of you up in my head.
> 
> opcorn


 Am... I... one of them?


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> Am... I... one of them?


Well, I haven't seen you on this thread, so no, but now... Sure! I have the right girl in mind for you. :idea :lol


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

lilyamongthorns said:


> Well, I haven't seen you on this thread, so no, but now... Sure! I have the right girl in mind for you. :idea :lol


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh, God. What a dumb thread... I wonder if anyone likes me?


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

I bet everyone loves me;D


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

alrite im jus gunna randomly pick if your post number 103 ur my new crush u lucky b a stard


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

pastels said:


> alrite im jus gunna randomly pick if your post number 103 ur my new crush u lucky b a stard


What if it's a girl o.o


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> What if it's a girl o.o


lol lets hope for the best here!


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

pastels said:


> alrite im jus gunna randomly pick if your post number 103 ur my new crush u lucky b a stard


Post #103 on this thread is perma banned lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Unfortunately the number you picked was banned.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

lmao thnk u guys for actually counting alrite the next lucky b astard is number 409 come up and claim ur prize!


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

#409 is rawrguy! Whose male and not banned


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

lmao thnx rawrguy i dont kno wht u like like but heres a smooch!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

WAIT! What about poster #2016?!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> WAIT! What about poster #2016?!


Who's that??? 
opcorn


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

wordscancutyoulikeglass said:


> #409 is rawrguy! Whose male and not banned


Isn't he already claimed?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't have one


----------



## PillsHere (Feb 22, 2012)

Charmander said:


> PillsHere is cute. But guess what... he's gay. D;


Someone said my name.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

No one... for now


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

RawrJessiRawr said:


> No one... for now


:'(


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Loveless said:


> :'(


Turn that frown upside down


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

RawrJessiRawr said:


> Turn that frown upside down


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Loveless said:


>


Yay :boogie


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

opcorn


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Strwbrry said:


> Who's that???
> opcorn


Well, go look at it. There's 20 posts per page.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

I've got one ^^


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

My crush will be 18...next year :teeth


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> Well, go look at it. There's 20 posts per page.


Meh... Too lazy...


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

MoniqueS said:


> I wouldn't say I have a crush, but just some curiosity.


whooooo


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I wish i was normal said:


> Why do i feel like wasting my entire weekend going through every page in this thread to see if someone said me, even though i already know the answer?


Because you don't know how to use the search function?


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

haha this thread is way to fun to read lol


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

No Crushies  on or for me

*hugs youtube*


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

brownzerg said:


> No Crushies  on or for me
> 
> *hugs youtube*


You hug youtube?  You lucky *******!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I have and have always had a crush on all the men here. All of them, even the ones I don't get along with. forbidden, very, very ripe fruit and all that. and Ventura too of course. and Perf.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

leonardess said:


> I have and have always had a crush on all the men here. All of them, even the ones I don't get along with. forbidden, very, very ripe fruit and all that. and Ventura too of course. and Perf.


Yay 

Someone actually likes me :boogie


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

Charmander said:


> PillsHere is cute. But guess what... he's gay. D;


dang!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Canucklehead said:


> Yay
> 
> Someone actually likes me :boogie


are you kidding me? look at you.

if young men weren't so damn delish, I wouldn't be here at all.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

leonardess said:


> are you kidding me? look at you.
> 
> if young men weren't so damn delish, I wouldn't be here at all.


Delish?


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> Delish?


i believe she meant delicious


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

jesus, people, are you *trying* to make me feel old? delish, short for delicious. jeez.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> Delish?


There you go getting all confused again :lol


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

leonardess said:


> jesus, people, are you *trying* to make me feel old? delish, short for delicious. jeez.


its ok i knew wht u meant i guess only girls wud get it


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

actually, I think I do have a true "SAS" crush. I've been trying to leave this place for a week now.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

leonardess said:


> jesus, people, are you *trying* to make me feel old? delish, short for delicious. jeez.


"Delicious" lol. What would you season me with?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

pastels said:


> its ok i knew wht u meant i guess only girls wud get it


I know. I'm kidding around.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> "Delicious" lol. What would you season me with?


whatever I could find, my darling.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

post 1087 is my crush even tho i dnt kno who u r


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

leonardess said:


> whatever I could find, my darling.


What?! you don't already have a special seasoning picked out for me?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

pastels said:


> post 1087 is my crush even tho i dnt kno who u r


Qolselanu 24, male and not banned.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I went out on a total of one date all through my high school years. After that, two more. I didn't go to my prom, even though I was asked..by a mediator, I guess. I never let myself have any fun during the years when I should have been having tons of it. 

Truly, if I could do those years over, I'd go out with each and every young guy on here. Yes. each one. and we'd have a blast. I'd make sure we stole a motorcycle and go joyriding (and perhaps more) at 1am. then we'd wreck it and wake up on a median in San Francisco or a city very like it, smelling of Old No. 7 and dogs. Your upper lip would smell of something else. 

Life is short, fellas. If your eyes are crooked, stop thinking about that. think instead about your cute little *** which one could probably bounce quarters off of. if you are thin, think of the many advantages of being wiry. if you are overweight, think instead of the bedroom eyes you have, or your large hands which could cradle many things. I have a bit of a gut now, but my behind is amazing. I have to wear glasses and a hearing aid, but my hair is nice. 

Everyone has something to offer. If you get my meaning.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

leonardess said:


> I went out on a total of one date all through my high school years. After that, two more. I didn't go to my prom, even though I was asked..by a mediator, I guess. I never let myself have any fun during the years when I should have been having tons of it.
> 
> Truly, if I could do those years over, I'd go out with each and every young guy on here. Yes. each one. and we'd have a blast. I'd make sure we stole a motorcycle and go joyriding (and perhaps more) at 1am. then we'd wreck it and wake up on a median in San Francisco or a city very like it, smelling of Old No. 7 and dogs. Your upper lip would smell of something else.
> 
> ...


This is my favorite post on these forums so far. =D


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

leonardess said:


> jesus, people, are you *trying* to make me feel old? delish, short for delicious. jeez.


OH! Delish. I read it as Del-Ish, not De-Lish.

LOL! Dummy me.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ no, nice you. 

ps - your grandfather is a wise man.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

leonardess said:


> ^ no, nice you.
> 
> ps - your grandfather is a wise man.


LOL, thank you. But to be honest, only part of that quote he actually said. Most of it is my own words.

All he said was "Your children will be the greatest source of grief for you."

I added the rest.

But, I give him credit for those words because, as you say, he truly was a wise man.


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

*bounces quarters off of his butt* :lol

I do haves me some seriously bedroom eyes. Brown, and my eyelids are a little relaxed so they cover part of the iris.

*bounces more quarters*


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

leonardess said:


> I went out on a total of one date all through my high school years. After that, two more. I didn't go to my prom, even though I was asked..by a mediator, I guess. I never let myself have any fun during the years when I should have been having tons of it.
> 
> Truly, if I could do those years over, I'd go out with each and every young guy on here. Yes. each one. and we'd have a blast. I'd make sure we stole a motorcycle and go joyriding (and perhaps more) at 1am. then we'd wreck it and wake up on a median in San Francisco or a city very like it, smelling of Old No. 7 and dogs. Your upper lip would smell of something else.
> 
> ...


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

My SAS crush is cute


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Charmander said:


> PillsHere is cute. But guess what... he's gay. D;


I agree


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Cute, sad, and beautiful


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Well, everyone knows who mine is now :twisted


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

maybe i have one, maybe i don't.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

falling down said:


> maybe i have one, maybe i don't.


Shh that's okay, you can tell me the feelings you have for me. I already know.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Shh that's okay, you can tell me the feelings you have for me. I already know.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

leonardess said:


> and Perf.


Perf would very much like to bounce quarters off your butt. If you get my meaning.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Who likes me?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Decipher this cipher

tusxcssz


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Well, everyone knows who mine is now :twisted


I don't know and you even left me without a shiny coint :cry


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

Meh.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Divine retribution, I dont have a crush either.

Maybe on that person who I lost my chance to take the nick, Queensryche.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

DontDoSadness said:


> Who likes me?


:blush


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I have a chrush on one of the new girls........


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

:no keeps mouth shut:X


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

Ape in Space is a cutey.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Rossy said:


> :blush


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

jayjaythejetplane said:


> Ape in Space is a cutey.


He's mine! :wife

I have eternal dibs on Ape and Gunny. Eternal dibs!


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

Hmm...no crushes on my end, and even if I did like someone I'm not sure it would be returned. But some of the guys on sas make me question whether or not I'm actually 'not looking' for a relationship. We'll see :b


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

i've got me a new one. but i wont be saying who it is


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I think Im starting to develop a new crush.

All I can say is, the "Department of Defense" knows who.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

Perfectionist said:


> He's mine! :wife
> 
> I have eternal dibs on Ape and Gunny. Eternal dibs!


:duel


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

...I have one now. :/


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> I think Im starting to develop a new crush.
> 
> All I can say is, the "Department of Defense" knows who.


:wink


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

DiceOfDiscord said:


> :wink


:boogie... I mean :stu


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

DontDoSadness said:


>


So do you come here often........ lol


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Rossy said:


> So do you come here often........ lol


Another new crush of the week? lol


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I am a red blooded male who loves women,what more can I say?


----------



## Glambada (Sep 12, 2012)

Not yet, but seen quite a few cuties.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

This thread is full of almost win. If we could just admit it and have the time of our lives!!!!!!!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> This thread is full of almost win. If we could just admit it and have *the time of our lives*!!!!!!!


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

After I post fake pics, everyone will be crushing on me.


----------



## The Quiet Girl (Aug 10, 2012)

Admittedly, I have one. >.>


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

The Quiet Girl said:


> Admittedly, I have one. >.>


I am intrigued lol


----------



## The Quiet Girl (Aug 10, 2012)

Rossy said:


> I am intrigued lol


Unfortunately, I'll probably never admit who, but it's there lol.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I will keep my eyes going just encase is me lol


----------



## The Quiet Girl (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm sorry, Rossy, but it's not you. =(


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

The Quiet Girl said:


> I'm sorry, Rossy, but it's not you. =(












:blank


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

The Quiet Girl said:


> I'm sorry, Rossy, but it's not you. =(


----------



## The Quiet Girl (Aug 10, 2012)

Lol, I'm sorry if that seemed mean. I really shouldn't be having crushes, anyhow.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Crimson Trigger is a rare breed, to be quite honest.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Still none lol almost had one though ^.^


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

I have crunches, does that count? *eats chips*


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

I have one, but she hasn't posted in a while.

She hasn't written back on anything. I sure hope she's doing alright.


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

I have more than one :b


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

brownzerg said:


> I have crunches, does that count? *eats chips*


LOL:teeth


----------



## DESTINYLOVE1900 (Sep 16, 2012)

honestly i think
mindovermood is very handsome but he's so damn mean!!!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Well they say some boys are mean when they like you.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Sh-- everyone!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

brownzerg said:


> I have crunches, does that count? *eats chips*


Lucky! I want some chips .-. Lol caring is sharing


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Alright im not about to go through these pages, if anyone has a thign for me, speak now!


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't have any crushes on here right now. I have a couple elsewhere though.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh well:-(


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

She'll probably never read this but....

I <3 YOU GOPIDEVI :mushy


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

:group for the lonely ppl like me its ok


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

*Checks for name again*


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh Mr. Southerner, how you remind me of that one sophomore boy in my geometry class last year.


----------



## bg09 (Aug 14, 2012)

Zerix said:


> She'll probably never read this but....
> 
> I <3 YOU GOPIDEVI :mushy


haha sh!t just got real!!


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

i'll know i've made it in life once my name is finally mentioned on this thread


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

MrQuiet76 said:


> i'll know i've made it in life once my name is finally mentioned on this thread


Not yet. It's step one of 99.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

MrQuiet76 said:


> i'll know i've made it in life once my name is finally mentioned on this thread


Me too. It is my life's goal to get mentioned on this thread.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> Me too. It is my life's goal to get mentioned on this thread.


Join the Forever Alone peoples... even on the internet:boogie


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

crimsoncora


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

hancock


----------



## SierraMAXX (Oct 6, 2012)

I have an obsessive, overbearing, demented crush on all of you sexy little monkeys here on SAS. 
<3


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Picklenose, he's so dreamy.:love2


----------



## Glambada (Sep 12, 2012)

arnie said:


> *Checks for name again*


LOL! Awww


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Carl Sagan


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

huh. He sure is a spunky little fellow. Yep, I'm mentioning myself. Why? Because I'm bored and it's Monday.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

huh said:


> huh. He sure is a spunky little fellow. Yep, I'm mentioning myself. Why? Because I'm bored and it's Monday.


Haha you're allowed to mention yourself on Mondays

Well then I'd better mention myself.:clap

wordscancutyoulikeglass. she's so awesome :b heehee

OFFICIAL: mondays you can mention yourself:clap


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

wordscancutyoulikeglass said:


> Haha you're allowed to mention yourself on Mondays
> 
> Well then I'd better mention myself.:clap
> 
> ...


Well in that case, FireIsTheCleanser. I mean, he's sooooooo cool and he's sooooooo hot omg I wish I could have sex with him all day and then hang out with him at night because he's so cool, and then after we're done hanging out and being cool we have sex again. Er, I hope he doesn't read this :blush


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Well then my crush is most definitely Monotony not only is he a sexy beast! but hes God as well!! :boogie


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

well pastels because she so loveable ans sweet


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have a crush on a crush who has a crush on a crush.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I have a crush on a crush who has a crush on a crush.


I love it when people non-verbally pick me


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

shelbster18 said:


> I have a crush on a crush who has a crush on a crush.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Kilgoretrout. Not sure what she looks like so I'm crushing on her sense of humour.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

diamondheart89 said:


> Picklenose, he's so dreamy.:love2


 can't take my eyes of him myself, he's quite the catch!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

asw12345 is cute but he flirts with EVERYONE. Lmao.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I have a crush on all the Mods

(are they listening??)


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

Charmander said:


> asw12345 is cute but he flirts with EVERYONE. Lmao.


lol, i cant do it in real life so why not do it here and thanks


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1059752509-post2224.html

7 months later...


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Haha just read this thread for like 20 minutes, good stuff


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Xtraneous said:


> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1059752509-post2224.html
> 
> 7 months later...


What happened?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> I have a crush on all the Mods
> 
> (are they listening??)


They lurk this thread until they're mentioned..... You've awaken the beasts! :afr


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> They lurk this thread until they're mentioned..... You've awaken the beasts! :afr


Oh NO!!! What have I done aaaaahhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> Oh NO!!! What have I done aaaaahhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


>


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Who wants to be my SAS crush? I'm bored 

And it's Friday night for Christ's sake.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Xtraneous said:


> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1059752509-post2224.html
> 
> 7 months later...


didn't it work out? :?


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Charmander said:


> What happened?





Twelve Keyz said:


> didn't it work out? :?


My bad, made it sound all bad. Haha, nah nothing happened. Still going strong. ^_^


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

This one uniquely cute SA girl on Youtube >.>


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

If you do crush on me you can pm me or something... its ok no one has to know 

*shares chips*


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

huh said:


> huh. He sure is a spunky little fellow. Yep, I'm mentioning myself. Why? Because I'm bored and it's Monday.


lol He IS a funny lil feller! hehe


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

lyric said:


> Crimson Trigger is a rare breed, to be quite honest.


I'm gonna tell him!!


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> ^


 lol


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

I have a crush on Spiffyrich!<3


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

I have a crush on CourtneyB's Swimsuit. 

It's that awesome.

Also everyone who posts dresses in the 'Post a pic of your dress right now' thread. So many beautiful ladies


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Honestly... I think DiceofDiscord is my crush... Because it's easy and fun to talk to her.


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

ah good, thought I killed the thread 

Live on SAS Crush, live on.


----------



## The Crow (Apr 17, 2012)

Canucklehead. It used to be ThatOneQuietGuy. :blush


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> Honestly... I think DiceofDiscord is my crush... Because it's easy and fun to talk to her.


:blush


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

*Checks for name* 

...and nothin'. 

I guess my life doesn't mean anything yet. Oh well.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

The Crow said:


> Canucklehead. It used to be ThatOneQuietGuy. :blush


I always get those two mixed up! Lol.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

TheFather said:


> *Checks for name*
> 
> ...and nothin'.
> 
> I guess my life doesn't mean anything yet. Oh well.


:ditto :|


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Adriana Lima 
regardless of whether she has SA


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

TheFather said:


> *Checks for name*
> 
> ...and nothin'.
> 
> I guess my life doesn't mean anything yet. Oh well.


don't worry brah, you're not missing out on anything except a cross country, cross continent, cross world relationship that would likely go nowhere unless either person were actually willing to move for the other. Would just end up being a glorified weird internet skype masturbation relationship.


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

DontDoSadness said:


> :ditto :|


*Gets down on one knee*

Will you marry me?

Just kidding....


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

falling down said:


> don't worry brah, you're not missing out on anything except a cross country, cross continent, cross world relationship that would likely go nowhere unless either person were actually willing to move for the other. Would just end up being a glorified weird internet skype masturbation relationship.


lol


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

This thread is so much fun. I miss it.opcorn


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I don't know why I look at this thread lol :flush


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

TheFather said:


> *Gets down on one knee*
> 
> Will you marry me?
> 
> Just kidding....












:lol


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

DontDoSadness said:


> :lol


*faps*


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

YES IT'S Monday I can mention myself again!

Wow wordscancutyoulikeglass is so sexy and beautiful I just love her so much. She's defiantly my crush


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Nobody


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh it's Monday again? In that case I absolutely have to mention the incredibly knowledgeable and awesome sexy beast know as Monotony. :teeth


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


>


Also:


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

mention yourself monday is here so..omg Bryan108 is the most intelligent and handsome person on the whole planet. Wha more can I say?


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

Charmander :blush. There I've got that off my chest. Now if you'll excuse me, I'm off to hide in my closet. Bye!


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

:sigh: :um


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

pythonesque said:


> Also:


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Missed self mention Monday again ! D: I was all ready for revealing my self crush and sharing awkward moments.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Nobody :boogie


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Crush? A few. I rule with an iron fist.


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

Crush? I've never had a crush in a looooong time. Here are a few words of wisdom about love: 

"Some fools fool themselves, I guess. But they're not foolin' me. I know it isn't true, I know it isn't true. Love is just a lie, made to make you blue. 

Love hurts."


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I wish I cared enough to crush.

Hell, forget crush. I currently have zero friends on this site.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

pythonesque said:


> Also:


This is definitely me. i am so attractive that all of girls on SAS think that I'm out of their league.


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

I've always had a huge crush on The Professor. There. I said it.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Mention yourself Monday's are official I feel so special


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

wordscancutyoulikeglass said:


> Mention yourself Monday's are official I feel so special


hehe thanks for startin the trend


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Having a crush is one thing. But if your crush knows they're your crush... how do you make sure you're not stupid and scare them away?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> Having a crush is one thing. But if your crush knows they're your crush... how do you make sure you're not stupid and scare them away?


Act like yourself. Most fails happen when you try to be someone else.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Strwbrry said:


> Act like yourself. Most fails happen when you try to be someone else.


True... but what happens if you fail for being yourself?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Mercurochrome said:


> I wish I cared enough to crush.
> 
> Hell, forget crush. I currently have zero friends on this site.


Then you have to enable that function :')


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> True... but what happens if you fail for being yourself?


There's no failing if you stand a 100% behind what you do.
Ok, there is the occasional tripping and falling before your crush, but that's clumsiness :')


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Strwbrry said:


> There's no failing if you stand a 100% behind what you do.
> Ok, there is the occasional tripping and falling before your crush, but that's clumsiness :')


Clumsiness?

LOL! I'd call it LOVE. LOLOLOL


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

*checks for name*

Oh


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Is there anyone who takes this thread so seriously so get mad everytime (really mad) he/she cant see his/her name? 
Also becomes unhappy because even in internet nobody loves her/him so that means he/she is lack of intelligence and humour?


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Mercurochrome said:


> I wish I cared enough to crush.
> 
> Hell, forget crush. I currently have zero friends on this site.


How do you expect to make any friends with friending disabled and no vm page or about info? just pointing that out...


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Chopper Majeure said:


> Is there anyone who takes this thread so seriously so get mad everytime (really mad) he/she cant see his/her name?
> Also becomes unhappy because even in internet nobody loves her/him so that means he/she is lack of intelligence and humour?


:umDont take a silly thread on a website so seriously. besides just cuz your not mentioned here doesnt mean someone dont have a crush. they might just be too scared to post it. In the end though it doesnt matter since a stranger's opinion on the internet shouldn't effect your sense of worthiness, intelligence, or humor.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Bryan108 said:


> :umDont take a silly thread on a website so seriously. besides just cuz your not mentioned here doesnt mean someone dont have a crush. they might just be too scared to post it. In the end though it doesnt matter since a stranger's opinion on the internet shouldn't effect your sense of worthiness, intelligence, or humor.


Hey, I wasnt talking about myself, Ive just seen so many posts that looks some people really care. And yeah I'm sure too here lots of people are scared to share their crushes. Like if I ever have one, Im not sure if I will post it either.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

i am /crying


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I never thought I'd post on this thread but yes, I've got a few SAS crushes :blush


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I will *PAY * someone *15 MILLION* Zimbabwean dollars to post they have a crush on me


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Brasilia


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

jJoe said:


> Brasilia


Now if you'll kindly give me your bank account details...


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Brasilia said:


> Now if you'll kindly give me your bank account details...


This is just like the time I won a wii online (waiting on delivery).

Credit card: 3494 8459 9320 7456
Security numbers: 034


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

jJoe said:


> This is just like the time I won a wii online (waiting on delivery).
> 
> Credit card: 3494 8459 9320 7456
> Security numbers: 034


Thank You for your cooperation, I would like to assure you that this is


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> i am /crying


What's wrong my man?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Strwbrry said:


> Then you have to enable that function :')





Bryan108 said:


> How do you expect to make any friends with friending disabled and no vm page or about info? just pointing that out...


I don't mean "friends" that are listed on a superficial page dedicated to one's greatness and/or anxiety; I mean real friends. People who are equally distant from the courtship of self-love that they break things when "happy." Luckily, I haven't broken anything in years.



whatsername75 said:


> I wish I was friends with Merc ):


I'm assuming you're not meaning myself, for I am a horrible, horrible, awful, horrible person. Good luck with whoever it is this "Merc" person or substance is! Tell us how it goes.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

me n u


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Barrette cos she's a lovely girl.


----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)

don't really know I'm new here I just joined two days ago, could be a possibility I'll have a crush here sooner or later


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

^aw thanks


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

Andres124 said:


> don't really know I'm new here I just joined two days ago, could be a possibility I'll have a crush here sooner or later


Don't hold your breath...

I'm certainly not.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Mercurochrome said:


> I don't mean "friends" that are listed on a superficial page dedicated to one's greatness and/or anxiety; I mean real friends. People who are equally distant from the courtship of self-love that they break things when "happy." Luckily, I haven't broken anything in years.


Well then, I put myself on the line here and volunteer to be a non superficial friend. I know what you mean, in the end those count the most and I'm blessed to have met a few on here.


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

Chopper Majeure said:


> Is there anyone who takes this thread so seriously so get mad everytime (really mad) he/she cant see his/her name?
> Also becomes unhappy because even in internet nobody loves her/him so that means he/she is lack of intelligence and humour?


I try not to take it too seriously.

Does remind me of some bad valentine's days though..


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Internet crushes are a bit silly, there's nothing that can come from it unless you're near that person in real life.

With that said, I'm still bitter about losing my matchmaker thread. And this one stays open.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

lyric said:


> Internet crushes are a bit silly, there's nothing that can come from it unless you're near that person in real life.
> 
> With that said, I'm still bitter about losing my matchmaker thread. And this one stays open.


I daydream a lot, so it's nice to have SAS crushes and daydream about them. :um It might be weird to most people but I don't give a sheeeit.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

lyric said:


> Internet crushes are a bit silly, there's nothing that can come from it unless you're near that person in real life.
> 
> With that said, I'm still bitter about losing my matchmaker thread. And this one stays open.


what happened to the matchmaker thread?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

lyric said:


> Internet crushes are a bit silly, there's nothing that can come from it unless you're near that person in real life.
> 
> With that said, I'm still bitter about losing my matchmaker thread. And this one stays open.


Bwahaha, that was an awesome thread! Popcorn level 9000.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

asw12345 said:


> what happened to the matchmaker thread?


Mods deleted it because apparently there were complaints. Strange how no one complained in the thread. It was no different than this one really.

But alas, it is a new day.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

the cheat said:


> I'm cool with internet crushes because even if I were close to them physically, nothing would come from it anyway. It's just fun to like someone, even if you can't be with them/they don't like you back. I mean, it's fun when it's not depressingly frustrating.


The person I dig is taken. Life is unfair!!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> Thank You for your cooperation, I would like to assure you that this is


Will you send me 10,000 Euros to process that transaction. I promise that you will get all of your money plus an extra 5,000 euros back in a couple months.
Please send info to #####@aol.com.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

lyric said:


> Mods deleted it because apparently there were complaints. Strange how no one complained in the thread. It was no different than this one really.
> 
> But alas, it is a new day.


Wait so who made said matches?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> Wait so who made said matches?


Lyric. Who else?


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> Lyric. Who else?


Bring that **** back, it sounds fun. :teeth


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> Bring that **** back, it sounds fun. :teeth


:teeth

I think we should let the original OP decide. I say yay!


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

That'd be neat, although i think this would be my only match:


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

brownzerg said:


> That'd be neat, although i think this would be my only match:


And what a pretty match it is lol :clap


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Canucklehead said:


> Bring that **** back, it sounds fun. :teeth


Mods would just delete it again. :roll


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Aww, Just noticed I got mentioned like a week ago when I came back to look what this thread! Well that cheered up my night!


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

lyric said:


> Mods would just delete it again. :roll


What mods?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

lyric said:


> Mods would just delete it again. :roll


There is no moderation, go for it.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

^Haha clever.. I wont tell


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Tbyrfan :blush


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Aww, I don't have an online crush. Although there are quite a few hot/smart guys on here.

I do have a lot of friend crushes:
offbyone, gustaf, ohm, pita, Canuckle, iwearshirts and more.

I want to get brunch and be awkward with you guys. :blush


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

arnie said:


> Tbyrfan :blush


the feelings are mutual!


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> the feelings are mutual!


:b


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

AllToAll said:


> Aww, I don't have an online crush. Although there are quite a few hot/smart guys on here.
> 
> I do have a lot of friend crushes:
> offbyone, gustaf, ohm, pita, Canuckle, iwearshirts and more.
> ...


Awkward brunch would be awesome. Let's not go to one of those places that's so busy you have to line up outside for an hour, though.

I have friend crushes on many people here. I feel like I want to list you all but I'm afraid to leave people out.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Madelyn.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

AllToAll said:


> Aww, I don't have an online crush. Although there are quite a few hot/smart guys on here.
> 
> I do have a lot of friend crushes:
> offbyone, gustaf, ohm, pita, Canuckle, iwearshirts and more.
> ...


lolz why am I not surprised by some of the names. :lol


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> the feelings are mutual!


Lmao


----------



## little_ghoul (Apr 25, 2010)

Kiirby.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

I don't actually ever get crushes because of my condition, but I think Thetruthisoutthere would be the closest to one that I have on SAS. :hide


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

I have a friendly one lol meganmila because she's cooler than cool 8)


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

RawrJessiRawr said:


> I have a friendly one lol meganmila because she's cooler than cool 8)


I used to think she was cool, then I saw this.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

falling down said:


> I used to think she was cool, then I saw this.


:rub guess you cant win them all :stu


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I want to crush you all....into oblivion.


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

falling down said:


> I used to think she was cool, then I saw this.


Consider yourself lucky that i didn't catch that memo, otherwise you'd be gone before you could stop thinking i'm cool.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Nevermind0 said:


> Consider yourself lucky that i didn't catch that memo, otherwise you'd be gone before you could stop thinking i'm cool.


I don't get it, am I supposed to be fazed by this?


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

falling down said:


> I don't get it, am I supposed to be fazed by this?


I don't get why you're asking me, am i supposed to tell you how to take it?


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Nevermind0 said:


> I don't get why you're asking me, am i supposed to tell you how to take it?


thats what she said. Oh wait... nevermindO


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Nevermind0 said:


> I don't get why you're asking me, am i supposed to tell you how to take it?


yay.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Dissonance said:


> I want to crush you all....into oblivion.


LOL

Are we allowed to pick people who were already mentioned? Rossy...we'll have to fight over Barrette (and by fight I mean American Gladiator-style joust).

Classy, funny lady.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

How can you have a crush on an online personality?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

rymo said:


> LOL
> 
> Are we allowed to pick people who were already mentioned? Rossy...we'll have to fight over Barrette (and by fight I mean American Gladiator-style joust).
> 
> Classy, funny lady.


Aww thank you! And I think the thread greatly encourages jousts.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

rymo said:


> LOL
> 
> Are we allowed to pick people who were already mentioned? Rossy...we'll have to fight over Barrette (and by fight I mean American Gladiator-style joust).
> 
> Classy, funny lady.


Hey bud, winner fights me.

I took 2 classes of tae-kwon-do when I was 7, so watch out! :teeth


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> How can you have a crush on an online personality?


I've been wondering the same thing. Maybe we're just too old-fashioned for this era.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> How can you have a crush on an online personality?


The same way you can have one on an offline personality. The only difference is one is disembodied.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Brasilia said:


> How can you have a crush on an online personality?


Lighten up brah


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

rymo said:


> Lighten up brah


I'm happy


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

If it helps, I'm secretly a millionaire.....


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Brasilia said:


> I'm happy


Good


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss (Sep 11, 2011)

Mine would have to be..... NightWingLikeABoss. I mean, I'm straight and all, but there's just something about him.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

NightWingLikeABoss said:


> Mine would have to be..... NightWingLikeABoss. I mean, I'm straight and all, but there's just something about him.


Hey! You can only have a crush on yourself on Mondays! Learn the rules.



Dissonance said:


> I want to crush you all....into oblivion.


Oh so you're into all that rough stuff huh?


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss (Sep 11, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Hey! You can only have a crush on yourself on Mondays! Learn the rules.


I'm sorry, I just can't help it.
I'm just that good looking.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Zerix, everythingzenx, brasilia, hikkikimori, and smilennod. They know why.


----------



## Sylvee (Aug 22, 2012)

ShadyGFX said:


> If it helps, I'm secretly a millionaire.....


Just now... this guy ^


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss (Sep 11, 2011)

Sylvee said:


> Just now... this guy ^


Would it be weird if I was a little bit jealous? XD


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> Zerix, everythingzenx, *brasilia*, hikkikimori, and smilennod. They know why.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Brasilia said:


>


Lol. Nice even ur sig is anchorman. You jeed to anchorman out ur profioe and everything about yourself. **** reagan and gooooo ron burgandy!!!!!


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Sylvee said:


> Just now... this guy ^


I knew that would work  lol


----------



## kj87 (Sep 30, 2012)

Rachelchloe :mushy :boogie


----------



## Sylvee (Aug 22, 2012)

NightWingLikeABoss said:


> Would it be weird if I was a little bit jealous? XD


lol... I'm sorry... I might change my mind if you became a... double millionaire...



ShadyGFX said:


> I knew that would work  lol


You know the way straight to a girls heart XD


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss (Sep 11, 2011)

Sylvee said:


> lol... I'm sorry... I might change my mind if you became a... double millionaire...


Challenge accepted.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Sylvee said:


> lol... I'm sorry... I might change my mind if you became a... double millionaire...
> 
> You know the way straight to a girls heart XD


I wonder who the lucky guy is?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Sylvee said:


> lol... I'm sorry... I might change my mind if you became a... double millionaire...
> 
> You know the way straight to a girls heart XD


I'm secretly a Trillionaire. 

I'm being absolutely honest I would never admit to lying 

:rofl


----------



## Sylvee (Aug 22, 2012)

Monotony said:


> I'm secretly a Trillionaire.
> 
> I'm being absolutely honest I would never admit to lying
> 
> :rofl


Am I being auctioned...? :um

You must be related to the Turner family or the Rockefellers, lol...


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss (Sep 11, 2011)

Sylvee said:


> Am I being auctioned...? :um
> 
> You must be related to the Turner family or the Rockefellers, lol...


I think..... I have a solution.

Dibs.


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

Sylvee said:


> Am I being auctioned...? :um
> 
> You must be related to the Turner family or the Rockefellers, lol...


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

TheFather said:


>


I raise the bid to..










:teeth


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

Monotony said:


> I raise the bid to..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I raise that bid to...


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I think I have one :b


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Hmmn a new one is blossoming


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Hrrmmm... I'm single now. I can participate. But I'llleave everyone guessing


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Who thinks they can guess who mine is?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

TheFather said:


> I raise that bid to...


I raise the bid to 15 goats.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

TheFather said:


>


This post really did make me :lol, thanks for that!


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

lol whats this bidding war for?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Bryan108 said:


> lol whats this bidding war for?


We are auctioning off Sylvee to the highest bidder.


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

Monotony said:


> I raise the bid to..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$100 trillion zimbabwe dollars is like $10 US.

My crush? Had a few over the 2 years on here, right now nobody though.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

JAkDy said:


> $100 trillion zimbabwe dollars is like $10 US.
> 
> My crush? Had a few over the 2 years on here, right now nobody though.


Actually 100 trillion dollar bills on eBay are going for like $5.00. It probably was 10 dollars when you posted this, but do inflation....


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Im the C00KIE m0nStErrr!!!! I have a crush on all of youuu!!!
... lol ok that made no sense


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

epril said:


> ^how about, are you a ticket? 'cause you've got fine written all over you.
> 
> I tend to have crushes on whoever pays me the time of day, ya know? Doesn't take much. Relationships though, take a very long time to develop for me.


 how about "is ur name gillette? cause ur the best a man can get" lol


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> I raise the bid to 15 goats.


I raise you the ranch...


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I raise the bid to 25 elephants.


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

Not sure, but I think I may have one


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have a crush on the meteorite that one day crushes this earth to pieces. See what I did there?


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

I've got a few, but I'm not naming names to protect the innocent :rain


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Who thinks they can guess who mine is?


Every "girl" on this forum who posts an obviously attractive photo of themselves?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

rdrr said:


> Every "girl" on this forum who posts an obviously attractive photo of themselves?


Actually mine doesn't even have a photo :roll


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Actually mine doesn't even have a photo :roll


Then my guess is out


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

SoWrongItsRight said:


> Then my guess is out


What was it?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Well there's this one guy *giggle* and he's so cute. Oh my.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Monotony said:


> I raise the bid to 25 elephants.


I raise the bid to 10 intelligent ape slaves. They have more use than 25 elephants.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I wonder if anyone can guess my crush. Those who really know me on here probably know.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Who thinks they can guess who mine is?


Guessing games are too hard oke 21 questions? only way i could guess lol


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

...


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> ...


"..." Is a great guy, you would be perfect together


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

no one! i don't have online crushes, there really is no point. I prefer online friendships. I have a real life crush though


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Derpderpderp.......bored so I read this thread... haha boredom is gone 

But I wasn't mentioned:/ haha but wait! I did mention myself last monday so its s'all good

:b


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)




----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I may have one.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

rdrr said:


> Every "girl" on this forum who posts an obviously attractive photo of themselves?


:lol:clap


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

falling down said:


> :lol:clap


:steam


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> :steam


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

falling down said:


>


lol


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

uh oh quiet guy and falling down are goin at it again. opcorn


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

^^Hey,U r gonna have to share that popcorn,I brought skittels^^

PS:I have more than a MAAAAAAAJOR crush on the Queen of Spades.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Colonel Terrorist said:


> ^^Hey,U r gonna have to share that popcorn,I brought skittels^^


Sure and while were at it lets get some pizza and large sodas.:teeth


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

falling down said:


>


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I just miss my crush. She hasn't been on for nearly a week now.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I have a gal crush on shelbster18. If I were straight I'd be hitting on her like a little creeper.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

rdrr said:


> Every "girl" on this forum who posts an obviously attractive photo of themselves?


Hey now thats not very nice.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Elad said:


> Hey now thats not very nice.


yet so very true


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> I have a gal crush on shelbster18. If I were straight I'd be hitting on her like a little creeper.


Haha, that's flattering. Hope that doesn't sound creepy.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

I think I've got one... and I'm not sure how to go about it. :stu ... oh the downsides of SA. LOL.


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

rdrr said:


> Every "girl" on this forum who posts an obviously attractive photo of themselves?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Mention yourself Monday :yay

Monotony of course cuddle


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

AH MENTION YOURSELF MONDAY IS HEREE thx for reminding me monotony. 
Bryan108 is the most Incredible handsome beast there is and hes so smart and did I mention handsome?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Starts with "n" ends with "n"


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

Mention yourself Monday? Alright then.
Oh sorrwel, I love you.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Starts with "n" ends with "n"


must be niacin... she is super hot


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Damn I was gone for so long this is new! fallen18 you are the love of my life. you _are_ my life marry me? 

..........wth sure!


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

How weird, every single person in this thread has spelled Barette horribly wrong. Because, personally, I've got a crush on her. She has the best avatars, too.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Barette said:


> How weird, every single person in this thread has spelled Barette horribly wrong. Because, personally, I've got a crush on her. She has the best avatars, too.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Kelskels is so awesome. Shes such a cool person and great to talk to! I want to hang out with her every day!

*sniff* ...forever alone. lol


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

^That took me the longest time to realize that his shirt said Barrett, I kept looking wondering what that picture meant lol I thought you were saying you had the best avatars XD

I officially name this thread the Barette Barage.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Everyone on page 218.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> Damn I was gone for so long this is new! fallen18 you are the love of my life. you _are_ my life marry me?
> 
> ..........wth sure!


opcorn


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I just miss my crush. She hasn't been on for a week now.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Barette said:


> ^That took me the longest time to realize that his shirt said Barrett, I kept looking wondering what that picture meant lol I thought you were saying you had the best avatars XD
> 
> I officially name this thread the Barette Barage.


:lol


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Borophyll said:


> Everyone on page 218.


lol that page doesnt exist


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

*kissing myself*


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

^moar tongue


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I really hope she doesn't see this, but it's sanria22. sigh. what she's all about anyway? :sigh :blush


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Borophyll said:


> Everyone on page 218.


What about page 666?


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Anyone else not say their crush because they don't want to offend them? lol


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

ShadyGFX said:


> Anyone else not say their crush because they don't want to offend them? lol


That's me.

I don't want to call any of the females out, out of my own embarrasment.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

ShadyGFX said:


> Anyone else not say their crush because they don't want to offend them? lol


I don't want him to think I'm weird. But I doubt I would since he doesn't really hang around these parts.... or does he? He doesn't post too much but maybe, maybe that means that's he's just lurking!

Look at that, I see you I see you be looking at me without saying anything. Uh-huh, I ain't that stupid.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> What about page 666?


They're a bit on the naughty side, don't you say?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Borophyll said:


> They're a bit on the naughty side, don't you say?


Naughty is good.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I have a crush on no one on this site :yay


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Dissonance....I hope he doesn't see this...It would be too embarrassing. :afr


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

There are some people I really want to crush right now >:[


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

My crush hasn't been on the sight for nearly 2 weeks now. And I feel lonely.


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

MrQuiet76 said:


> must be niacin... she is super hot


lol

1. no i'm not, believe me.
2. will you be my wing man?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Haha, oh god


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I have a crush, I suppose.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

DAMN i MISS THIS THREAD BABY. No one


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

i have a crush on alwaysbored


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Omgosh....reading through all these first few posts. This thread is hilariously off-topic with pickup lines XD Everyone is basically avoiding the main question. lol.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

I think I finally have a crush on someone :hide .


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

DontDoSadness said:


> I think I finally have a crush on someone :hide .


You couldn't resist it any longer eh?


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

i like firel's posts and i already told him that. if he was a she then i would probably have been like oh dang that's my SAS crush and not have revealed it here (i probably also wouldn't have said i liked his posts). but since that's not how it is you got this post instead.


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

Keep checking to see if I'm mentioned it goes like this:|


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

i got so confused by that picture. i went all the way out of the thread thinking i had clicked the wrong thing. now i'm back.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

That's a lot of notifications!?


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Loveless said:


> You couldn't resist it any longer eh?


lol


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

starts with f and ends with u


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

pastels said:


> starts with f and ends with u


Falling Downu?


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

missingno said:


> Keep checking to see if I'm mentioned it goes like this:|


519 notifications wtf?? :sus


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

Secretaz said:


> 519 notifications wtf?? :sus


They all quote notifications. I don't get any private messages or nothing :blank


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Queen of Spades is the most awesome woman in the world. I have a massive crush on her. Ouch...my heart


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Queen of Spades said:


> Queen of Spades is the most awesome woman in the world. I have a massive crush on her. Ouch...my heart


Don't worry, Indian girls are awesome, so you must be awesome too. I'm sure you'd be awesome even if you weren't Indian.


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

missingno said:


> They all quote notifications. I don't get any private messages or nothing :blank


lol i also got a bunch of quote notifications..


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Canucklehead said:


> Falling Downu?


Lol :teeth surely that is impossibru


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

apx24 said:


> Don't worry, Indian girls are awesome, so you must be awesome too. I'm sure you'd be awesome even if you weren't Indian.


LOL


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Queen of Spades said:


> Queen of Spades is the most awesome woman in the world. I have a massive crush on her. Ouch...my heart


Yeah, massive crush on her too, but I haven't seen her around, so I guess she'll never know :b


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

enfield said:


> i like firel's posts and i already told him that. if he was a she then i would probably have been like oh dang that's my SAS crush and not have revealed it here (i probably also wouldn't have said i liked his posts). but since that's not how it is you got this post instead.


Oh my God, first time I've been mentioned in this thread (sort of?) besides me! :boogie I feel so happy.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> Falling Downu?


no lol


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

No crush, but I see lots of pretty girls.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

If you have a crush on me please tell me! :-D


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

bazinga said:


> If you have a crush on me please tell me! :-D


Sup bro :mushy


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

Kathykook said:


> I've always had a huge crush on The Professor. There. I said it.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I saw a girl on here today that mesmerized me. I thought I had seen it all. She proved different. However I shall keep her identity a secret


----------



## Donness (Dec 2, 2012)

I have one, she doesn't know it, and never will.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

If I were to say who it was I would probably be murdered in my sleep.


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

None, but there are a lot of pretty girls on here.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I have a crush on everyone who hasn't been mentioned


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

elvin jones was my crush till he got temp banned. I hope he comes back


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I have a crush here. Won't give a name. Not that it matters cus we'll never probably meet in real life. 

Why are all the awesomest people on sas?D:


----------



## Jawi96 (May 15, 2012)

Just when you thought SAS couldn't GET more awkward


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm gonna say my crush's name now! It's Th...nevermind I'm too scared :hide .


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

DontDoSadness said:


> I'm gonna say my crush's name now! It's Th...nevermind I'm too scared :hide .


the cheat? The Patriot? TheaterofHope? TheBenevolentMobster? TheFather? TheraCane? therunaways? theweirdkid?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Brasilia said:


> the cheat? The Patriot? TheaterofHope? TheBenevolentMobster? TheFather? TheraCane? therunaways? theweirdkid?


It can't be me, she used a capital T. :b :duck


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

the cheat said:


> It can't be me, she used a capital T. :b :duck












Get rid of the cheat, therunaways, theweirdkid


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> the cheat? The Patriot? TheaterofHope? TheBenevolentMobster? TheFather? TheraCane? therunaways? theweirdkid?


ThatOneQuietGuy maybe?

who knows. Anyways, I'm out of here :tiptoe


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Twelve Keyz said:


> ThatOneQuietGuy maybe?
> 
> who knows. Anyways, I'm out of here :tiptoe


He's your SAS crush?

:troll 
I know what you mean.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> He's your SAS crush?
> 
> :troll
> I know what you mean.


What? No! I'm straight. I'm guessing that's who *her* crush is.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

You guys named it but I'll never tell which one!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I'll check your friends list to see whose there


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

It's not there! So it's a stranger, eh? You have a really cute dog by the way.

My guess is TheFather - awesome guy.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> It's not there! So it's a stranger, eh? You have a really cute dog by the way.
> 
> My guess is TheFather - awesome guy.


lol! I wouldn't say they are an exact stranger and thanks lol I love her to death.

hmmm


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

DontDoSadness said:


> lol! I wouldn't say they are an exact stranger and thanks lol I love her to death.
> 
> hmmm


lol i wanna know! what is the first letter of the username after *the*


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

pastels said:


> lol i wanna know! what is the first letter of the username after *the*


lol You made an error in your comment but if I specify it it'll be too obvious:afr.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Trust me, you wouldn't want to have a crush on me anyway. I'm no good.


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Trust me, you wouldn't want to have a crush on me anyway. I'm no good.


You're amazing and incredible and excellent. A prime specimen, inside and out.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

sorrwel said:


> You're amazing and incredible and excellent. A prime specimen, inside and out.


Thanks, but I'm actually really not.


----------



## The Crow (Apr 17, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Thanks, but I'm actually really not.


 You're one of my favorite people on SAS. You're a great guy, don't be so hard on yourself.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

The Crow said:


> You're one of my favorite people on SAS. You're a great guy, don't be so hard on yourself.


I'm not fishing for compliments so please don't. It makes me want to throw up.


----------



## cabwe3 (Oct 4, 2012)

HI, I just found this page. Did anyone mention my name?


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

No one ever has a crush on me :'(


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Trust me, you wouldn't want to have a crush on me anyway. I'm no good.


Okay then...


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

DontDoSadness said:


> Okay then...


I'm better anyway


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Loveless said:


> I'm better anyway


Why hello :wink.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

DontDoSadness said:


> Why hello :wink.


Sup darlin'


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Loveless said:


> Sup darlin'












sup?


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

DontDoSadness said:


> sup?


xD. Nothing much. Just being fantastic


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

We are here to have fun and its not real life, so why not telling it freely?

_You_ didn't tell me because you were just waiting for a long time for me to tell you _this_, aren't you?


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Loveless said:


> xD. Nothing much. Just being fantastic


I see that  .


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I miss my crush. She hasn't been for a few weeks now.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

DontDoSadness said:


> I see that  .


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

I think I have a crush on someone I've never talked to before... :um


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

peacelovemusic said:


> I think I have a crush on someone I've never talked to before... :um


Same here!


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

DysfunctionalDoll said:


> Same here!


:teeth


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I have a crush on that guy that makes those posts about social anxiety.


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm actually meeting my SAS crush in person in a few months.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Daylight said:


> I'm actually meeting my SAS crush in person in a few months.


That's awesome.  Hope it goes well.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

There is one female that just keeps moving further and further up the depth charts. She may hit crush status soon, in fact she may have already.


----------



## And1 ellis (Jul 8, 2012)

that pretty chick that posts in the picture thread, you know who you are.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Daylight said:


> I'm actually meeting my SAS crush in person in a few months.


Awesome to hear! Good luck to you, hopefully it goes well for the both of ya.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Daylight said:


> I'm actually meeting my SAS crush in person in a few months.


Aww I love hearing about people from SAS meeting . Best of luck to you both.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Daylight said:


> I'm actually meeting my SAS crush in person in a few months.


You have to give us the run down when you do!


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Daylight said:


> I'm actually meeting my SAS crush in person in a few months.


That's awesome! Good luck!!!


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

I still have a crush on Stewie  when I see him I feel it burn in my heart and in my stomach.. and I feel like explosions in my chest and stomach!


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Nobody anymore.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Daylight said:


> I'm actually meeting my SAS crush in person in a few months.


that's great . hope it goes well


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

I have a huge SAS crush at the moment.
Will hopefully meet in the next couple of months, but have to wait and see what happens :um


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Daylight said:


> I'm actually meeting my SAS crush in person in a few months.


Awesome man nice to hear, good luck to both of you!


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

*Your name here*


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

All my crushes left. 
I didn't scare them off, I swear.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

This is what I want to say to my SAS crush.










But because of my social awkwardness, I think it would come out more like this....










Thanks social anxiety!


----------



## anxious dreamer (Dec 23, 2012)

MrQuiet76 said:


> This is what I want to say to my SAS crush.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

MrQuiet76 said:


> This is what I want to say to my SAS crush.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a chance, bro. Just telling you.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Milco said:


> I have a huge SAS crush at the moment.
> Will hopefully meet in the next couple of months, but have to wait and see what happens :um


You're in Denmark? Is it Unknown88? Either way good luck and update us!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Barette said:


> You're in Denmark? Is it Unknown88? Either way good luck and update us!


Who knows?  ..I suppose you could say it's unknown.. (terrible pun, sorry :um)
I don't know how much he/she/..it wants to share and that's really the most important, so don't know how much I can update, but thanks


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

There's a chick named after a candy.... That is kinda awesome. Js


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I need a new one. My old one was broken.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Champagneyear there is something about her that I really like.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

if i listed my SAS crushes in somewhat descending order that would feel wrong, but if i didn't do that, and listed them in no particular order, that would feel incomplete. and i don't really want to pick one or a few of them. something bothers me about that too. suffice to say i am up to my ears in SAS crushes though =).


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

enfield said:


> if i listed my SAS crushes in somewhat descending order that would feel wrong, but if i didn't do that, and listed them in no particular order, that would feel incomplete. and i don't really want to pick one or a few of them. something bothers me about that too. suffice to say* i am up to my ears *in SAS crushes though =).


Be careful you might drown :lol


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

omg i never made the connection that that idiom refers to drowning. or i forgot anyway. how dumb. i just used it because i remember i liked reading it before


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

enfield said:


> omg i never made the connection that that idiom refers to drowning. or i forgot anyway. how dumb. i just used it because i remember i liked reading it before


Usually it doesn't but you know your ears are typically higher than your mouth or nose...

English being English :lol


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

no but that's definitely where it comes from. it has to come from there. we wouldn't have it if not for the extreme significance being up to your ears _in water_ has.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

enfield said:


> no but that's definitely where it comes from. it has to come from there. we wouldn't have it if not for the the extreme significance being up to you ears _in water_ has.


No it doesn't there's ton of meanings for words that just come from people being idiots. Like the idiots around where I live that use bare/bear to mean a lot. I just want to smack them every time they do that. :mum


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

gah okay i can't resist not saying _something_. my most sustained crush is on fireisthecleanser. i would want to fondle his mohawk if he would let me.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> I need a new one. My old one was broken.


could it be me. or am i not crush material.

and you wouldn't have to worry about me harboring unpleasant sentiments towards immigrants (i don't fault common people's actions for societal problems. i detest it when people do that, whatever the issue). and if someone stands out to me - like how you do - and i then find out they're a minority than that typically makes me _more_ attentive to them, not less or neutrally attentive. it really does. (it works the reverse way too).


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

enfield said:


> could it be me. or am i not crush material.
> 
> and you wouldn't have to worry about me harboring unpleasant sentiments towards immigrants. if someone stands out to me - like how you do - and i then find out they're a minority than that typically makes me _more_ attentive to them. it really does. (it works the reverse way too).


What--- who... where did you hear that? :um Haha, that I stopped liking someone over immigration that's like... not true.. ha I was kidding hahaha.... :um

And I do have a few potential crushes, and one of them is you, and two of them are gay! Though two of them don't post enough for me to know that much about them and one of them, there's this one thing that could throw me off.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> What--- who... where did you hear that? :um Haha, that I stopped liking someone over immigration that's like... not true.. ha I was kidding hahaha.... :um
> 
> And I do have a few potential crushes, and one of them is you, and two of them are gay! Though two of them don't post enough for me to know that much about them and one of them, there's this one thing that could throw me off.


i investigated some visitor messages or sumthing... oops... and i don't know how serious you were or not.

how much of a difference would it make if i'm not gay if it would be _as if_ i was ... for all intents and purposes or whatever.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

enfield said:


> i investigated some visitor messages or sumthing... oops... and i don't know how serious you were or not.
> 
> how much of a difference would it make if i'm not gay if it would be _as if_ i was ... for all intents and purposes or whatever.


Serious about what? My reply or my crush? My reply was meant to be all joke and my crush wasn't all that serious. All I did was compliment him a couple of times and put him up on a pedestal when talking to another SAS member.

It really wouldn't make much of a difference if you were gay or not just that it's nice finally liking someone who could return mutual feelings for your gender lol But it's just a crush so it couldn't go anywhere anyways, so it doesn't make a big difference.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Im kinda upset... My crush hasn't been here in over a month. And now she's requested a temporary ban.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Yeah I miss my first few times on this thread ha ha


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> Im kinda upset... My crush hasn't been here in over a month. And now she's requested a temporary ban.


I've been there


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Serious about what? My reply or my crush? My reply was meant to be all joke and my crush wasn't all that serious. All I did was compliment him a couple of times and put him up on a pedestal when talking to another SAS member.


the visitor messages :b. i felt like i could gauge the seriousness of the crush (obviously not serious) but not how much you held what he said about immigrants against him, or how much that changed your feelings towards him. some people react really strongly to people who articulate certain political views or things construed as racist, even if they liked that person beforehand. and even to the point where it damages the friendship.



> It really wouldn't make much of a difference if you were gay or not just that it's nice finally liking someone who could return mutual feelings for your gender lol But it's just a crush so it couldn't go anywhere anyways, so it doesn't make a big difference.


for the record I could return most and possibly or probably all of the feelings i'm pretty sure - yours anyway.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ I just read all of that between FireIsetc. and Renfield and I know exactly who you are talking about because _I am_ the visitor message - sort of. Oooooooh drama. We need that today, SAS has been pretty boring this morning.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Loveless said:


> There's a chick named after a candy.... That is kinda awesome. Js


Man. Aha.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Loveless said:


> Man. Aha.


lol i know who it is yay :boogie


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

SupaDupaFly said:


> lol i know who it is yay :boogie


Shhhhhh :cig


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Loveless said:


> Shhhhhh :cig


Oh don't worry broski your secret is safe with me










OR IS IT.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

SupaDupaFly said:


> Oh don't worry broski your secret is safe with me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:batboy this is more secret then Area 51 :twisted


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

Loveless said:


> Man. Aha.


spill! 

:b


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Nobodys crushing on me :-(


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

enfield said:


> the visitor messages :b. i felt like i could gauge the seriousness of the crush (obviously not serious) but not how much you held what he said about immigrants against him, or how much that changed your feelings towards him. some people react really strongly to people who articulate certain political views or things construed as racist, even if they liked that person beforehand. and even to the point where it damages the friendship.
> 
> for the record I could return most and possibly or probably all of the feelings i'm pretty sure - yours anyway.


Well if he said it differently I could maybe understand it better, but the way he said it so bluntly and a little bit rude made me think "Fine, screeeeeeeeew you then."

And I just read that you hate drugs, and you just got like a million times cuter


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

B l o s s o m said:


> spill!
> 
> :b


The only clue besides candy I'm giving is rainbow ;P


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

> And I just read that you hate drugs, and you just got like a million times cuter


ahah you read those posts... yeah i remember that when i read you couldn't stand pot i thought that was interesting. i felt like you might be talking from third-hand or second-hand or first-hand experience. when a kid sees through a lot of the things that are said and compares what _they see _to those words and finds they don't match up, and then says _different things_, then i _really_ like the idea of that . it's more than cute. it's audacious.

my rejection of drugs doesn't come from any kind of experience. it's not too naive either though. but it's probably more boring. but i like that you find it cute .


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Rossy said:


> Nobodys crushing on me :-(


I like Scottish guys :blush...


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

hi cam. okay so i reached into the depths of the SAS vault, rumaged around for a little while, and recovered the smoking gun.



> While I appreciate those who come to America in order to support their family back home, I don't approve of illegal immigrants. They live here tax free, and take jobs from American citizens.
> 
> If someone is going to immigrate, do it the right way and get citizenship.


i think it sounded like you were telling the rabbits burrowed in your garden to leave, since your carrots were disappearing, without sounding like you understood what was going on with the rabbits.

because when you look closer the rabbits aren't actually eating the carrots - actually, and this may surprise any human unacquainted with the complexities of rabbit behavior, they were _smuggling_ the carrots out of the garden to their emaciated families in the barren forest. they were carefully uprooting them and shipping them out - they weren't gorging on them.

and then, when you look even closer, you see that there is an ordinance against growing too many carrots to prevent rabbit infestation. but you couldn't have known! the gardener you hired to make your garden all nice and lush and shiny had planted so many carrots because they were cheap and the harvest was handsome! now if you could just tell him to replace the carrots with _tomatoes_ that would solve the pesky rabbit problem, and their forest and their troubles wouldn't intersect with your garden and its vegetables anymore.

but, going deeper, it appears the gardener had struck some kind of crazy deal with the rabbits, and that he had _contracted them_ to do his gardening work for him! in exchange he had made promises to grow many carrots and even secretly expand your garden - he wanted to turn it into a disguised carrot plantation!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illegal_immigration_to_the_United_States#Causes_by_region


> *The continuing practice of hiring unauthorized workers has been referred to as "the magnet for illegal immigration."* As a significant percentage of employers are willing to hire illegal immigrants for higher pay than they would typically receive in their former country, illegal immigrants have prime motivation to cross borders.[25]
> 
> *In 2003, then-President of Mexico, Vicente Fox stated that remittances "are our biggest source of foreign income*_*,* *bigger than oil, tourism or foreign investment"* and that "the money transfers grew after Mexican consulates started giving identity cards to their citizens in the United States." He stated that money sent from Mexican workers in the United States to their families back home reached a record $12 billion in 2003._[26]


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

enfield  He's my SAS crush


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

*squeals*

i am honored. 

so it is public knowledge now - we are each others crushes .


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

enfield said:


> *squeals*
> 
> i am honored.
> 
> it is public knowledge now - we are each others crushes .


Aww, you guys!










I'm so excited for you! lol


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

DontDoSadness said:


> I like Scottish guys :blush...


:boogie


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

Loveless said:


> The only clue besides candy I'm giving is rainbow ;P


more clues


----------



## anxious dreamer (Dec 23, 2012)

No crushes yet. :b


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

anxious dreamer said:


> No crushes yet. :b


We need to change that :whip


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

Victini said:


> I don't know anyone here well enough to crush on them.
> I'll just offer hugs for anyone who wants them. Better than feeling rejected, eh?


awww let's hug :group


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm really liking a certain somebody a lot, but to call it a genuine crush...perhaps...


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Alot of cute girls (none that want to talk to me) so no crush.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

I guess there's someone I'm intrigued by, just by reading his posts, too soon to say otherwise.. I'll never say anything though!


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

B l o s s o m said:


> more clues


Named after a candy and rainbow. Those 2 give it away xD.


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

Loveless said:


> Named after a candy and rainbow. Those 2 give it away xD.


I know who she is! :yes

:boogie


----------



## I wish i was normal (May 28, 2012)

I have one!


----------



## anxious dreamer (Dec 23, 2012)

:lurk


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

nope nope


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Hahahahahaha.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

lzzy said:


> I'm really liking a certain somebody a lot, but to call it a genuine crush...perhaps...


Yep it seems to have become a genuine crush after all


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

It starts with a letter between E and G and ends with a number. Anyone who guesses correctly is still wrong :lol


----------



## anxious dreamer (Dec 23, 2012)

Monotony said:


> It starts with a letter between E and G and ends with a number. Anyone who guesses correctly is still wrong :lol


fallen18? :b


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

Monotony said:


> It starts with a letter between E and G and ends with a number. Anyone who guesses correctly is still wrong :lol


eggs8


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

plz


----------



## The Crow (Apr 17, 2012)

Monotony said:


> It starts with a letter between E and G and ends with a number. Anyone who guesses correctly is still wrong :lol


 FlowerChild13? I can haz cookie nao?


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Monotony said:


> It starts with a letter between E and G and ends with a number. Anyone who guesses correctly is still wrong :lol


hmmm....opcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

anxious dreamer said:


> fallen18? :b


I ain't sayin nothin. :teeth


----------



## Mandachii (Nov 29, 2012)

I don't have a crush on anyone here. I've never had anyone crushing on me either. I doubt that'll happen. :lol


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I dunno,I'ts so hard when U can pick and choose :b.

Jking,jking.

Currently,no1,in the future,no1,In the past,a friend.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Holy shizz where have I been :lol


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Say I did have an SAS Crush, would it be weird/creepy that I don't have this person added, nor have I ever spoken to them outside of a thread once or twice? :stu


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> Say I did have an SAS Crush, would it be weird/creepy that I don't have this person added, nor have I ever spoken to them outside of a thread once or twice? :stu


That's not creepy.  I've had crushes on a few guys on here that I've never talked to. =/


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

im crushing on...the whole site on no! im such a ****


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

B l o s s o m said:


> awww let's hug :group


group hugs for everyone!

:group


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

My anxiety prevents me from posting in this thread :stu


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

BeyondOsiris said:


> My anxiety prevents me from posting in this thread :stu


You just posted though.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

I know, I was going to say something about that in my post but I decided not to. I mean contribute to the thread, as in say whether I do or don't etc lol


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

BeyondOsiris said:


> I know, I was going to say something about that in my post but I decided not to. I mean contribute to the thread, as in say whether I do or don't etc lol


It's better not to say anything, no one cares anyway.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I don't even know what a crush is.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

arnie said:


> It's better not to say anything, no one cares anyway.


That too.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

NoHeart said:


> I don't even know what a crush is.


okay here's an example










finn here has a crush.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

In that case.... nope.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

My last crush doesn't want anyone to crush on him and I haven't seen him around anymore. Guess I need to find a new crush...hmmm :troll


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

Victini said:


> group hugs for everyone!
> 
> :group


 that's a lovely gesture


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

If only someone ever had a crush on me (here or anywhere in my life), or at least if I KNEW about it. :sus

I'd be too lucky to ever have a girl actually like me. Haha.

I do have a crush on someone here, fat chance she'll ever feel the same way.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I just found out that my crush... requested a permenant ban... As if life wasn't depressing enough.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

So did anyone actually post their *crushes* name?


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Starts with a P and ends with an _-aul_.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I don't have a SAS crush. 

/thread.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I have had crushes at times, but they die out quickly. I could name names, but I don't want to embarrass anyone.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

I haven't had a crush in a long time, I don't know if that's really a bad thing or not though. Good luck to all the SASers out there who do have crushes, I wish you the best of luck...


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

DappleGrey said:


> So did anyone actually post their *crushes* name?


i did. it took some coaxing but the crush reciprocated the crush.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

enfield said:


> i did. it took some coaxing but the crush reciprocated the crush.


Who was it?!?!?!?!?!? :eek

wait - is it who i think it is? do i know that you know that i know you know i know??


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Brasilia said:


> I don't have a SAS crush.
> 
> /thread.


Yesss, let's /thread because Brasilia doesn't have a crush.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

enfield said:


> i did. it took some coaxing but the crush reciprocated the crush.


Kudos! :clap


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

DappleGrey said:


> Yesss, let me announce publicly that Brasilia is my SAS crush:


:blush


----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)

No crush!!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

DappleGrey said:


> So did anyone actually post their *crushes* name?


I may have they may also have since requested a permanent ban.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Monotony said:


> I may have they may also have since requested a permanent ban.


Fallen18 has indeed fallen from SAS.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

too many haha


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> Fallen18 has indeed fallen from SAS.


This site gets worse by the month :lol


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Brasilia said:


> :blush


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Alright Brasilia, I don't dislike you anymore.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

DappleGrey said:


> Alright Brasilia, I don't dislike you anymore.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Brasilia said:


>


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Alright I'm kinda scared to say who is it. Mostly because I have a couple, based off of just talking around. 2 of them know, one of them does not know.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

DappleGrey said:


>


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Brasilia said:


>


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

DappleGrey said:


>


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ I have flown Scandinavian Airlines too!! :boogie


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Monotony said:


>


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

DappleGrey said:


>


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Monotony said:


>












^My favorite deal with it GIF, ever ever ever.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

get a room :roll


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Brasilia said:


> get a room :roll


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

We derailed this thread so hard, she's not going to call us in the morning.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

DappleGrey said:


> So did anyone actually post their *crushes* name?


I can't just post their name all over the thread. That would be like... a violation of something, probably.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

DappleGrey said:


>


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Brasilia said:


>


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

zomgz said:


> I can't just post their name all over the thread. That would be like... a violation of something, probably.


hahaha.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Monotony said:


>


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Brasilia said:


>


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Monotony said:


>


LOL, I knew it!


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

How about we describe our crush's avatar?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

DappleGrey said:


> How about we describe our crush's avatar?


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Okay, simple and fair enough. 

One of my crushes has an avatar from a video game.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

DappleGrey said:


> Okay, simple and fair enough.
> 
> One of my crushes has an avatar from a video game.


littletoaster


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Brasilia said:


> littletoaster


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I like that one user with the sort of dark hair.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Elad said:


> I like that one user with the sort of dark hair.


I know who it isssss!


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Brasilia said:


>


Alien VS predator


----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)

Bawsome said:


> Alien VS predator


lold


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Bawsome said:


> Alien VS predator


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Bawsome said:


> Alien VS predator


loool :lol oh no u di'ant!


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

I think I just entered the wrong thread...bye.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

FunkyMonkey said:


> loool :lol oh no u di'ant!


Where did you get that marvelous GIF from? :O


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

AceEmoKid said:


> Where did you get that marvelous GIF from? :O


I don't know where the actual gif came from but the source of the show is called Pingu. It's a cute little kids cartoon featuring a penguin called Pingu! I've watched it and love it, lol.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

DappleGrey said:


> How about we describe our crush's avatar?


It's a cat! That narrows it down to about a thousand users...


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

zomgz said:


> I don't know where the actual gif came from but the source of the show is called Pingu. It's a cute little kids cartoon featuring a penguin called Pingu! I've watched it and love it, lol.


Ah! That's exactly what I wanted to know. Thank you ^^


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

She's a sassy b*tch and I LOVE IT. I wish she didn't despise me.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Monotony said:


>


Eureka, hitler must be an alien too


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

galacticsenator said:


> Eureka, hitler must be an alien too


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Monotony said:


>


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

galacticsenator said:


>


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Monotony said:


>


And god said on the 2nd day of creation, I shalt bring out the full fury of memebase.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

galacticsenator said:


> And god said on the 2nd day of creation, I shalt bring out the full fury of memebase.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Monotony said:


>


Good memes are hard to find nowadays.









Thank you google


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

galacticsenator said:


> Good memes are hard to find nowadays.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Four times to be precise :lol


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> Where did you get that marvelous GIF from? :O


loool  I just typed in "oh no u didn't gif"  when I think of a cool GIF I want I just type it into google and add GIF at end ^_^


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Here are mine:

kilgoretrout (just cool all-round, hot too)
shelbster18 (a sexy gansta crayon, cool person)

:blush


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Apparently this thread has been taken over by Nazi pics.


----------



## Yori (Feb 15, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHA!

This thread sounds really cute!

As of now, I don't have any crushes. I have someone I find attractive, but it's not even a crush. I doubt I'll fantasize about them when I pleasure myself (which is something I play around with even with crushes. I've been trying to find the right visualization for a nice.. okay, I dont want to gross anyone out, but yeah, I just like to go through them like a flip book and see what works when pleasuring myself.)


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

someone in my support group.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

Yori said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> This thread sounds really cute!
> 
> As of now, I don't have any crushes. I have someone I find attractive, but it's not even a crush. I doubt I'll fantasize about them when I pleasure myself (which is something I play around with even with crushes. I've been trying to find the right visualization for a nice.. okay, I dont want to gross anyone out, but yeah, I just like to go through them like a flip book and see what works when pleasuring myself.)


it is really cute!

and I thought the same thing when i first saw it when i came back to sas around three months ago (my account is years old but is has only been active for a few months... i don't why i'm telling you this). and when i saw it i couldn't resist posting in it like you couldn't. this thread was actually collecting dust for a month until it was recently revived (i was happy to see it again). i would think it would be probably kind of common to fantasize about your sas crush(es) unless we are the abnormal ones. obviously it would be less common to disclose such a thing, which you have just done.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

This thread makes me want a crush here.  Any volunteers?


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Implicate said:


> This thread makes me want a crush here.  Any volunteers?


Yes! crush me


----------



## Yori (Feb 15, 2013)

enfield said:


> it is really cute!
> 
> and I thought the same thing when i first saw it when i came back to sas around three months ago (my account is years old but is has only been active for a few months... i don't why i'm telling you this). and when i saw it i couldn't resist posting in it like you couldn't. this thread was actually collecting dust for a month until it was recently revived (i was happy to see it again). i would think it would be probably kind of common to fantasize about your sas crush(es) unless we are the abnormal ones. obviously it would be less common to disclose such a thing, which you have just done.


Well, like I said, no one I am using here for Me time yet. xD. No crushes, I swear.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

lzzy said:


> Yes! crush me


like a soda can.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

oh my gosh.. this is page 211... :|


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

DappleGrey said:


> oh my gosh.. this is page 211... :|


Lots of crushin' goin on up in here.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Evo1114 said:


> Lots of crushin' goin on up in here.


Noo, 2/11 was my anniversary. It's not anymore though. :roll


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

enfield said:


> it is really cute!
> 
> And i thought the same thing when i first saw it when i came back to sas around three months ago (my account is years old but is has only been active for a few months... I don't why i'm telling you this). And when i saw it i couldn't resist posting in it like you couldn't. This thread was actually collecting dust for a month until it was recently revived (i was happy to see it again). I would think it would be probably kind of common to fantasize about your sas crush(es) unless we are the abnormal ones. Obviously it would be less common to disclose such a thing, which you have just done.


i revived it


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I have a mad crush on DesperateOne


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

NoHeart said:


> I have a mad crush on DesperateOne


I thought _we_ had something....


----------



## milhaus (Feb 19, 2013)

:boogie maybe


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

lzzy said:


> I thought _we_ had something....


Hey, I've got nothing against an open relationship


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

NoHeart said:


> Hey, I've got nothing against an open relationship


Good!
Just get me loads of presents


----------



## Yori (Feb 15, 2013)

We should all have an open relationship with each other ^^ *hugs forum*


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

How funny, everyone is playing so hard to get with me. And all the usernames posted on here, they're spelling "Barette" so glaringly wrong. You all can admit your love for me, it's okay, don't be shy.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

The only thing that's gotten crushed is my soul :cry


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Barette said:


> How funny, everyone is playing so hard to get with me. And all the usernames posted on here, they're spelling "Barette" so glaringly wrong. You all can admit your love for me, it's okay, don't be shy.


I'm pretty sure I have a crush on you and all of your avatar pics.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

DontDoSadness said:


> I'm pretty sure I have a crush on you and all of your avatar pics.


I'm pretty sure I've infatuated everyone with my avatar pics XD I have to say, they're good, they're very good.


----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

What a cute thread, no crushes for me though....yet ^_^


----------



## Aussiery (Sep 17, 2012)

januarygirl said:


> What a cute thread, no crushes for me though....yet ^_^


My crush is januarygirl.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

I crush on any girl who Quotes me. I'm kinda easy that way...


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Daveyboy said:


> I crush on anyone who Quotes me. I'm kinda easy that way...


It's certainly cheaper than buying you a drink.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Barette said:


> I'm pretty sure I've infatuated everyone with my avatar pics XD I have to say, they're good, they're very good.


Barette all your avatars turn me on... I'm guessing that's the desired effect?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

ACCV93 said:


> Barette all your avatars turn me on... I'm guessing that's the desired effect?


Of course it is! I love me some sexy vintage ladies, so I gotta stick with the theme. My posts wouldn't be the same without some nice breasts on the side.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Implicate said:


> This thread makes me want a crush here.  Any volunteers?


I can crush you.  Anytime.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Daveyboy said:


> I crush on any girl who Quotes me. I'm kinda easy that way...





Barette said:


> It's certainly cheaper than buying you a drink.


:mushy


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

My crush is whoever has a crush one me, so who is that?


----------



## Caduceus (May 21, 2012)

Sym.


----------



## IncrediblyCreativeName (Feb 17, 2013)

I like that one girl I met that one time. I'll never forget <3


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ah! My gf mongoose,,


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

If you're a girl and you have sa, then chances are I've had a crush on you at some point


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

My SAS crush is the wonderful and amazing ........she knows who she is.


----------



## AwkwardEd (Feb 21, 2013)

No one.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

This thread is dripping with sexual tension, and I'm sure a lot of keyboards in here are dripping with stuff too.

waht?


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm not sure it's possible for me to crush on someone through a computer screen. But.. I can still think someone is cute appearance wise.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Elad said:


> This thread is dripping with sexual tension, and I'm sure a lot of keyboards in here are dripping with stuff too.
> 
> waht?


Chocolate Milk ?


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> Chocolate Milk ?


I'm going to guess hot chocolate.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

SEXUAL TENSION ALL AROUND. It's fun.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I have a crush on Barette, despite being 10 years older. :duck I think she's really funny and she likes boobs more than I do. :yes


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Hells yeah! Another person succumbs to my charms.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

I wonder if they know that I got a crush on them? I wish I could read everyone's minds and see if anyone here liked me back as well. :/


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I am in love with Penny, Drew, and all the other important moderators who are in positions of high importance and forum political influence. :heart

This song, I dedicate to you:





Penny, will you marry me? 
Come on say yes the song is perfect.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> I am in love with Penny, Drew, and all the other important moderators who are in positions of high importance and forum political influence. :heart
> 
> This song, I dedicate to you:
> 
> ...


Ye reagan lovin hippie you, go back with all your other pro authoritarian youngsters. :b








jk brasilia.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

galacticsenator said:


> Ye reagan lovin hippie you, go back with all your other pro authoritarian youngsters. :b
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cos I'm proud to be an American
We're atleast I know I'm free, 
and I won;t forget the men who died
and gace that right to me and i'll gladyly stand up next tyo u and defend her still todayyyy
cos they';re aint no doubt i love this laaaand 
god bless
the 
u
s
aaaaaaaa

 i never get tired of this:


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> Cos I'm proud to be an American
> We're atleast I know I'm free,
> and I won;t forget the men who died
> and gace that right to me and i'll gladyly stand up next tyo u and defend her still todayyyy
> ...


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ my new SAS crush.

+ the dinosaur. 




(but which dinosaur? Ahahahah!) 

forgive me father for i have sinned. i take that back.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> Cos I'm proud to be an American
> We're atleast I know I'm free,
> and I won;t forget the men who died
> and gace that right to me and i'll gladyly stand up next tyo u and defend her still todayyyy
> ...


We had to sing that song and this song in elementary school every year.

The pledge of allegiance Rap


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> ^ my new SAS crush.
> 
> + the dinosaur.
> 
> ...


I agree I'd want him in battle with me, time to invade Antarctica with the power of Reagan behind us. Let's make penguins our slaves.



Zeppelin said:


> We had to sing that song and this song in elementary school every year.
> 
> The pledge of allegiance Rap


Was there any american swag involved?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

galacticsenator said:


> Was there any american swag involved?


Yep. We did the same exact dance moves and waved flags.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^^^I like what this thread has become, I like it very much :yes:yes

edit: AAhahah that kid in the middle forgot the dance moves!!


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> Yep. We did the same exact dance moves and waved flags.


Aaha I rather didn't mind american swag days, I hated school swag days though.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

ACCV93 said:


>


I'll give someone a million dollars if I become a billionaire, if you do this to some random stranger offline.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

galacticsenator said:


> I'll give someone a million dollars if I become a billionaire, if you do this to some random stranger offline.


HAHA. Sounds good. But where would be the proof? You'd have to just take my word for it I gues


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

I'll give you a million dollars if you enter a club and the first thing you do is pull a Thom Yorke.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

ACCV93 said:


> HAHA. Sounds good. But where would be the proof? You'd have to just take my word for it I gues


However it's contingent on me becoming a billionaire, better start helping me now. 



ACCV93 said:


> I'll give you a million dollars if you enter a club and the first thing you do is pull a Thom Yorke.


I'll die a horrible psychosomatic death from anxiety, so alas nay.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

hopefully she won't see this...

but barette. maybe it's just the avatar?


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

ACCV93!

Is it wrong to have a crush just to make someone blush?


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Implicate said:


> ACCV93!
> 
> Is it wrong to have a crush just to make someone blush?


lol no not at all!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Okay, okay, I have a crush on my friend on this forum. We even like some of the same bands! We were both born in the 20th century, dig.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

I have three, is that okay??

Should I just say their names?


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Her screen name starts with a B and ends with an S and in between that is all love!!!


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I know that everyone has a crush on me but I don't judge them for it.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

kiirby said:


> I know that everyone has a crush on me but I don't judge them for it.


damn straight we do. :yes


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

kiirby said:


> I know that everyone has a crush on me but I don't judge them for it.


What gave me away ?


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I never have crushes online but this is an appreciation post for Zil. He always had positive vibes and was thoughtful in his posts, which is something of a rarity here or anywhere on the internet.

Haven't seen him for a quite a while though. I just remember reading a lot stuff he posted back in December when I started coming on this site.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

diamondheart89 said:


> damn straight we do. :yes


Not all his crushes are damn straight.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

ACCV93 said:


> I'll give you a million dollars if you enter a club and the first thing you do is pull a Thom Yorke.


I would try to do that for a million, but I would probably fail really bad and end up doing this


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Elad said:


>


If Jennifer Lawrence has SA then she handles it better than anyone I've ever seen.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I have an actual crush on someone here.


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

Elad said:


>


Oh ****, when did she join?:um


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Mercurochrome said:


> Not all his crushes are damn straight.






ManOfFewWords said:


> I have an actual crush on someone here.


Not to be blunt, but is it me?

I too have an actual crush on someone here. I'd normally be kind of open about it since these things are oh so inconsequential but I have a lot of respect for her and it'd be an awful shame to alienate someone for the sake of openness. Still, todo a todo.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

My name hasn't been mentioned recently :rain, smilies don't work either .


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Not really a crush, but I always enjoy tehuti88 and Barette's posts.
Much respect, ladies!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I have a crush on someone's anus. Makes me twinge and cringe and salvate.

Edit: Now that the mods have awoken and deleted the "butt" thread, this crush is irrelevant. Luckily there will always be the head of Ronald Reagan on a penis in my library.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

jJoe said:


> My name hasn't been mentioned recently :rain, smilies d i on't work either .


JJ Fresh/Fred/M, AKA jJoe. I admit, all those kitten and duck pictures reeled me in.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Mercurochrome said:


> I have a crush on someone's anus. Makes me twinge and cringe and salvate.
> 
> Edit: Now that the mods have awoken and deleted the "butt" thread, this crush is irrelevant. Luckily there will always be the head of Ronald Reagan on a penis in my library.












explanation pls. Or am I one step ahead of myself here?


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

AceEmoKid said:


> JJ Fresh/Fred/M, AKA jJoe. I admit, all those kitten and duck pictures reeled me in.


+1 To me! Now I'm on three points. For all those deep, emotional visitor messages (the ones I tear up on usually) you can have a point too.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Barette said:


> Hells yeah! Another person succumbs to my charms.


Count me in too. If only I was younger...there'd be mad crushing going on. I wonder if there is anybody who does NOT have a crush on you. Doesn't seem likely. :squeeze


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Evo1114 said:


> Count me in too. If only I was younger...there'd be mad crushing going on. I wonder if there is anybody who does NOT have a crush on you. Doesn't seem likely. :squeeze


*Sole raised hand in the audience*

She is cute though.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

barette still.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Monotony said:


> *Sole raised hand in the audience*


But I hear Barette digs guys who deny the existence of the holocaust.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

This thread seems like nothing but a big popularity contest. I would've thought that a thread like this would be a bad idea on a social anxiety forum.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm actually surprised they didn't close it months ago.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Evo1114 said:


> Count me in too. If only I was younger...there'd be mad crushing going on. *I wonder if there is anybody who does NOT have a crush on you. Doesn't seem likely.* :squeeze


I'm not sure if I feel flattered by the notion that I'm super popular on a mental health site, or horribly pathetic. I'm gonna choose... flattered? Eh I'll choose flattered.



kiirby said:


> But I hear Barette digs guys who deny the existence of the holocaust.


I do. Oh god, I so do.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

My SAS crush is still not getting the hint. :lol


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No one even when i see lots of pretty girls here. I don't wanna bother them.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

probably offline said:


> This thread seems like nothing but a big popularity contest. I would've thought that a thread like this would be a bad idea on a social anxiety forum.


You are my crush.

I dont really invest to much into a crush though, just cos i think some one is a f*cking sexy b*tch dont mean i should spent to long on it, i have other things to be thinking about... like what my next step will be towards world domination. 
Although if an opportunity reveals itself its good to check dat sh*t out and see what happens. if you dont you will be asking "what if" till the end of your days O_O


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Bawsome said:


> You are my crush.
> 
> I dont really invest to much into a crush though, just cos i think some one is a f*cking sexy b*tch dont mean i should spent to long on it, i have other things to be thinking about... like what my next step will be towards world domination.
> Although if an opportunity reveals itself its good to check dat sh*t out and see what happens. if you dont you will be asking "what if" till the end of your days O_O


Well damn... I did not anticipate _this_ reply. You're right, I am a f*cking sexy b*itch so I don't expect suitors, but assuming that you're not joking I'm gonna add two things:

1. 









2. I still think that this thread is a terrible idea!* T e r r i b l e*!

(because it makes people who already feel invisible feel even more ignored. just like a high school cafeteria, or something.)


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

probably offline said:


> Well damn... I did not anticipate _this_ reply. You're right, I am a f*cking sexy b*itch so I don't expect suitors, but assuming that you're not joking I'm gonna add two things:
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...


We have a club for that. we just got our jackets in the mail yesterday.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...ld-renowned-five-star-not-mentioned-club-548/


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

^
**** I can't join it now haha


----------



## O Range (Feb 11, 2013)

I got a crush but I don't want to bother her about it.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

probably offline said:


> Well damn... I did not anticipate _this_ reply. You're right, I am a f*cking sexy b*itch so I don't expect suitors, but assuming that you're not joking I'm gonna add two things:
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...


HAY.. HAY NOW!!! I never said *you* where a f*cking sexy b*itch!
Never mind f*cking sexy b*itch! 
But definitely ridiculously good looking.

I think this thread is a terrible idea because having a crush on some one is BULL SH*T!!
Passing interest, yea... illogical pedestalization, no.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Bawsome said:


> HAY.. HAY NOW!!! I never said *you* where a f*cking sexy b*itch!
> Never mind f*cking sexy b*itch!
> But definitely ridiculously good looking.
> 
> ...


WELL YOUR POST WAS VAGUE AND [email protected]@@@

also, yes... now we're talking. bull.....................................flap.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Brasilia said:


> explanation pls. Or am I one step ahead of myself here?


Ed the Happy Clown

"the head of a miniature Ronald Reagan attached to the head of the protagonist's penis"


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

probably offline said:


> This thread seems like nothing but a big popularity contest. I would've thought that a thread like this would be a bad idea on a social anxiety forum.


This thread is awesome and fantastic super fun time.


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

probably offline said:


> This thread seems like nothing but a big popularity contest. I would've thought that a thread like this would be a bad idea on a social anxiety forum.


I second this. This thing should have been gotten rid of long ago. It just seems to perpetuate the idea of cliques and fan clubs on this place.

To be honest, it may be the reason I leave. That among other things. But it has brought down how much I visit this site.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Aww no crush no god.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I feel that the quote system is a popularity contest, let's get rid of it. I feel the visitor messages are a popularity contest, let's get rid of it. I feel the private messages is a popularity contest, let's get rid of it.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

It's just a crush thread. I think it's just a thread where people appreciate and show acknowledgement of other people, believe me it's nothing like the "who's the best SASer" thread we had a while ago. At least there we knew people were obviously being picked by select few individuals. I know you feel bad and flattered about people crushing on you, but at least any one has the opportunity to be "crushed on" at any time. But if it bothers you, you can ignore it. If anything people like me and Gameguy took a spin on never being mentioned.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

The no fun police are on the prowl again. Watch yo' self!


----------



## da kewliest (Jan 22, 2013)

Barette said:


> I feel that the quote system is a popularity contest, let's get rid of it. I feel the visitor messages are a popularity contest, let's get rid of it. I feel the private messages is a popularity contest, let's get rid of it.


oh you just want your fan page to keep expanding. don't ya miss little homecoming queen:b lol


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

hehe I've seen ur name mentioned on here alot barette so u would say that!!! XD loool *winks* since the emotions dont work =p 

Yeah I got alot of crushes on here ^_^ Cant help it XD Im too shy to ever tell any of them tho lol =p


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Evo1114 said:


> The no fun police are on the prowl again. Watch yo' self!


For real. It's a stupid thread where you acknowledge other posters (like Dissonance said). What's so terrible about acknowledgement? It's just silly to take offense to it.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Evo1114 said:


> The no fun police are on the prowl again. Watch yo' self!


You would think they would have more of a problem with the Constant Virgin whining genderwar topics that sprout up every 5 minutes. :roll


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

No one ever mentions me on these kinds of threads. Is there anyone willing to mention me? I'll promise to mention that person back immediately. I'd prefer it to be a female person, but I won't be picky. The only kind of persons I can't accept is the kind that likes aubergine.


----------



## O Range (Feb 11, 2013)

Daniel C said:


> No one ever mentions me on these kinds of threads. Is there anyone willing to mention me? I'll promise to mention that person back immediately. I'd prefer it to be a female person, but I won't be picky. The only kind of persons I can't accept is the kind that likes aubergine.


Wish I had someone crush on me too.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

And even if it was serious, who in their right mind would post it here for the world and not to mention their crush to see.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

No fun police, really? Just because we question the effects of this thread? When am I *ever* serious about anything else on this forum?

I'm not even bothered by the thread on a personal level. I'm thinking about the people who are dealing with being ignored on a daily basis and then come across a thread like this on a _forum like this_. We might as well start sending flowers to each other and make the lists public. Most people probably don't care, but some people might get sad while reading this thread. Is it necessary? Why not tell people that you like them in a private message or something?

Anyway, carry on. It's not my intention to spoil anyone's fun.

derpa****ingherp


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

probably offline said:


> No fun police, really? Just because we question the effects of this thread? When am I *ever* serious about anything else on this forum?
> 
> I'm not even bothered by the thread on a personal level. I'm thinking about the people who are dealing with being ignored on a daily basis and then come across a thread like this on a _forum like this_. We might as well start sending flowers to each other and make the lists public. Most people probably don't care, but some people might get sad while reading this thread. Is it necessary? Why not tell people that you like them in a private message or something?
> 
> ...


Hmm but I think people actually do contact people in private when they want to talk to them or say hi. I know this thread seems a bit mean, but it's okay. I think we are fine. Besides there are people out there where no one likes them, I'm sure those people aren't bothered by this thread. I mean in the end you're going to have to take reality with a little bit of salt and pepper and realize the world isn't always going to completely bow at your feet.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I guess it can go both ways though. You will have a few who let it get to them, that they feel ignored as a result of no mention in here but you will also have those who do get mentioned (and a lot do), and it makes their day and gives them a spring in their step, perhaps the shot of confidence they need.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Daniel C said:


> No one ever mentions me on these kinds of threads. Is there anyone willing to mention me? I'll promise to mention that person back immediately. I'd prefer it to be a female person, but I won't be picky. The only kind of persons I can't accept is the kind that likes aubergine.


Daniel C. :b My turn---now shower me with meaningless positive acknowledgement!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Floccus Doda







and a few others.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Daniel C said:


> No one ever mentions me on these kinds of threads. Is there anyone willing to mention me? I'll promise to mention that person back immediately. I'd prefer it to be a female person, but I won't be picky. The only kind of persons I can't accept is the kind that likes aubergine.


I'll mention you! You remind me of Sherlock Holmes after that video you posted. And I don't like aubergine.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Daniel C said:


> No one ever mentions me on these kinds of threads. Is there anyone willing to mention me? I'll promise to mention that person back immediately. I'd prefer it to be a female person, but I won't be picky. The only kind of persons I can't accept is the kind that likes aubergine.


For real mention, especially after your video which I thought was so charming. Your posts are always funny, too.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I've developed a SAS crush on someone with whom I've had scant contact. I'm being open about it because I was judging you all, but now I'm part of the group. :sigh 
Also, I have a sister crush on Barette. Like I want her to be my little sister, so we can frivolously spend money on clothes and ***** about our parents over froyo. 

Call me, maybe?


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Why all this discussion about Crush? Ax and Smash are where it's at!









Lololololzipops!!!













































Oh hush. At least 2 people chortled internally at that making it worthwhile.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I have a sister crush on AllToAll as well! We could def convince each other to spend way more money than we know we should, and there's nothing better than that.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Mercurochrome said:


> Ed the Happy Clown
> "the head of a miniature Ronald Reagan attached to the head of the protagonist's penis"


Sure................................... :'(


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Lil Sebastian said:


> Why all this discussion about Crush? Ax and Smash are where it's at!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kona Crush!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

People people - this is the 'Just For Fun' section - I know it's garage but it is what it is. Sorry did I say garage? I meant _garbage_.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Lil Sebastian said:


> Why all this discussion about Crush? Ax and Smash are where it's at!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is one hell of a quote.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Lil Sebastian said:


> Why all this discussion about Crush? Ax and Smash are where it's at!
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Okay, I got it!


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

to probably offline's point, as evidenced by the number of posts expressing a wish to be acknowledged, i think it is safe to say the thread does have the effect of enforcing that unpleasant wish to a lot people. though, as it has turned out, a lot of people get replies with someone telling them, guess what, you are my SAS crush, when they post, even when that's not what they were looking for to happen (like what just happened to probably offline). but of course there are also those that don't post about wanting to be crushed on, or know they wouldn't be, since they are not known to many other posters, for who that doesn't happen it.

i think the thread is more than a popularity contest. i notice a lot of people find it cute (and that is something popularity contests are not). and it is, as i brasilia aptly pointed out, in the just for fun section, so that should reduce the seriousness it has in anyones minds.

and also some people simply have strong pedistalization impulses, and we can't forget what a great outlet this thread is for them.



kiirby said:


> I too have an actual crush on someone here. I'd normally be kind of open about it since these things are oh so inconsequential but I have a lot of respect for her and it'd be an awful shame to alienate someone for the sake of openness. Still, todo a todo.


omg i want to guess your crush. but i won't. out of respect. for you.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Yay! I now have three crushes. 
AceEmoKid - You are kind, smart and beautiful, and your voice is like chocolate. Milk chocolate of course, not dark chocolate.
Charmander - Oh Lord you're British! A British person mentioning me on this thread is all I could ever hope for. ^.^
Barette - Even though your avatar creeps me out, your posts are usually of a level that is equalled by hardly anyone on this site. Your mention fills me with great honouredness.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Daniel C said:


> Yay! I now have three crushes.
> AceEmoKid - You are kind, smart and beautiful, and your voice is like chocolate. Milk chocolate of course, not dark chocolate.
> *Charmander *- Oh Lord you're British! A British person mentioning me on this thread is all I could ever hope for. ^.^
> Barette - Even though your avatar creeps me out, your posts are usually of a level that is equalled by hardly anyone on this site. Your mention fills me with great honouredness.


Ya but she used to be associated with chavs you could do better


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Is it still to late to post this? I really wanted to post this earlier:


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

And this:


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

enfield said:


> omg i want to guess your crush. but i won't. out of respect. for you.


It's a bit needless. I mean, I pretty much wrote her username. Like, _right there_. But I do appreciate you not mentioning it anyway.

I'd probably agree with probably offline's point, but it'd be quite hypocritical of me given my significant participation in this thread. I do think there needs to be a distinction between specifically competitive, alienating threads and those that, though they have the potential to be damaging, actually serve some purpose in terms of humour and expression.

The '1st Annual SAS Awards' thread (link for the curious) was really an epitome of the former, thus the fervent and well-placed opposition to it. This thread can be gross sometimes, but it's also interesting and has somewhat of a purpose to provide an arena for socially anxious members to mention their fancies.

I'll leave it with this. My sentiments remain unchanged. And yes, I am including myself



kiirby said:


> Good lord, this thread is worse than sitting opposite a couple on the train who decide it's appropriate to start violently making out and you can't move because it'd be rude but you don't know where to look and all you can hear is the repugnant squelching of spit upon spit like a dog feverishly cleaning himself or an elderly woman with no teeth trying to eat a popsicle and your revulsion is no less noticeable than your slight arousal and it's like your 12th birthday party all over again.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

FunkyMonkey said:


> hehe I've seen ur name mentioned on here alot barette so u would say that!!! XD loool *winks* since the emotions dont work =p
> 
> Yeah I got alot of crushes on here ^_^ Cant help it XD Im too shy to ever tell any of them tho lol =p


Is the tinypic account Shadys? I like the pregnancy picture.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

jJoe said:


> Is the tinypic account Shadys? I like the pregnancy picture.


LOL oh yeah I saw that pic aswell when I clicked the link XD kinda scared me haha ^_^ MY EYES ARE SCARRED 4 LYF!! 

Its not my account but incase theirs something they dont wnt ppl to see im gna say "the account is from an anonymous person haha"  XD


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

FunkyMonkey said:


> LOL oh yeah I saw that pic aswell when I clicked the link XD kinda scared me haha ^_^ MY EYES ARE SCARED 4 LYF!!
> 
> Its not my account but incase theirs something they dont wnt ppl to see im gna say "the account is from an anonymous person haha"  XD


Lol, it was a nice surprise anyway.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

kiirby said:


> It's a bit needless. I mean, I pretty much wrote her username. Like, _right there_. But I do appreciate you not mentioning it anyway.
> 
> I'd probably agree with probably offline's point, but it'd be quite hypocritical of me given my significant participation in this thread. I do think there needs to be a distinction between specifically competitive, alienating threads and those that, though they have the potential to be damaging, actually serve some purpose in terms of humour and expression.
> 
> The '1st Annual SAS Awards' thread (link for the curious) was really an epitome of the former, thus the fervent and well-placed opposition to it. This thread can be gross sometimes, but it's also interesting and has somewhat of a purpose to provide an arena for socially anxious members to mention their fancies.


no i missed it! as i was caught up in debating with myself whether to guess or not, and who and how many to guess, if i was to guess. i need to pay closer attention.

thanks for the link! i am curious. i wasn't here to see that thread. that was some intense drama. a lot of people with some very thoughtful posts came out against the appropriateness of it (identitycrisis, dissonance, you). but then i thought it got decent support from brasilia. since a lot of people do just care to express appreciation for others more than to be recognized themselves (though incidentally appreciating others may get them recognized by those they appreciate, but that is slightly different), and, though not ideal by any means, the thread did allow for that. the other thing is how much damage control is done by a thread like that being in the just-for-fun section. since not only are the people that visit that section probably less likely to feel bad from the thread, but those that_ do_ feel bad can be reminded its just-for-fun, after all, which should be consoling to them (maybe?), or at least console others who like the thread and want it to stay.

yeah i agree that there is that distinction. and that the tone of the original post and the insensitive way in which some of the concerns of people were dismissed (until you let it ALL out) probably did not get the awards thread off to a good start in terms of being seen as having enough of a purpose. when you can see people's feelings are being hurt and criticisms are being ignored or mishandled from the beginning that is obviously not a good sign.



> Good lord, this thread is worse than sitting opposite a couple on the train who decide it's appropriate to start violently making out and you can't move because it'd be rude but you don't know where to look and all you can hear is the repugnant squelching of spit upon spit like a dog feverishly cleaning himself or an elderly woman with no teeth trying to eat a popsicle and your revulsion is no less noticeable than your slight arousal and it's like your 12th birthday party all over again.


i know, but then everyone will say this is not a train for god sake and so you can get off whenever you want, and that there is no reason you have to be on it in the first place - it leads nowhere - so will you please save your vivid cramped train analogies about being confined with insufferable couples for something else, where it actually fits!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Ok that pregnancy image, I have one thing to say about that


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

Circlejerk.


----------



## Christa25 (Oct 2, 2010)

^ Rainbat. :love


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

enfield said:


> no i missed it! as i was caught up in debating with myself whether to guess or not, and who and how many to guess, if i was to guess. i need to pay closer attention.


It's still there you dope! My subtlety is wasted on you, enfield.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I managed to crack the kiirby code.

I like CrimsonTrigger's posts. Always nice and smart and pretty positive. Makes good contributions to the forums and I like reading what it is he has to say.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)




----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Even when you're alone, you aren't alone.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

Barette said:


> I managed to crack the kiirby code.
> 
> I like CrimsonTrigger's posts. Always nice and smart and pretty positive. Makes good contributions to the forums and I like reading what it is he has to say.


ooh i think i got it now!

and i crimsontrigger is nice- did you catch the video with him talking? he speaks well doesn't he.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

enfield said:


> ooh i think i got it now!
> 
> and i agree crimsontrigger is nice and perhaps under-recognized - did you catch the video with him talking? he speaks well.


I did! I enjoyed his video, I hope he posts more. He does speak well and seems like he'd be a chill person to hang out with. I like that he's so positive and proactive.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

Barette said:


> I did! I enjoyed his video, I hope he posts more. He does speak well and seems like he'd be a chill person to hang out with. I like that he's so positive and proactive.


yep, he wants to _act_. very bold.

and so would you (be chill to hang with). you are kind of like a cat that requires excessive petting to remain calm. but i don't mind cats like that.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

That is the a very accurate description of me, and I love it. I also require excessive petting of cats to remain calm.


----------



## totalloner (Jan 29, 2013)

what if I said mezzoforte intrigues me?
am i giving away too much?

pythonesque too.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I think .... I think I might have a crush on my hair, it's so awesome.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

worldcitizen


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

L0l you guys got crushes in SA! Lmao!!!! I DON'T HAVE A CRUSH ON ANYONE HERE L0l0l0l0l0l0l


----------



## totalloner (Jan 29, 2013)

^ 
i have an extreme crush on you!


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I feel like Barette is a sort of SAS celebrity. So popular! Lol.

Anyways.. back to lurking..


----------



## Sohrab (Mar 21, 2013)

Yo what's going on here i'm a confused n00b.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> I feel like Barette is a sort of SAS celebrity. So popular! Lol.
> 
> Anyways.. back to lurking..


It's such a sad,_ sad_ contrast to my social life.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

Barette!!!


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

!!!


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

enfield said:


> ooh i think i got it now!
> 
> and i crimsontrigger is nice- did you catch the video with him talking? he speaks well doesn't he.


I must be dum. I don't get it. I want to be in on this supersecret. TELL ME EVERYTHING. :afr


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

totalloner said:


> what if I said mezzoforte intrigues me?
> am i giving away too much?
> 
> pythonesque too.


Yay, I finally got mentioned. xD


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

fae_mist ... *swoon*


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

i need to relax


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

you


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

I cant believe im doing this
MY SAS CRUSH

:3 <3


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Limmy said:


> I cant believe im doing this
> My SAS crush
> 
> :3 <3


You know that's not the link to my profile, right???? It's k, easy mistake.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I've said it once and I'll say it again:

kiirby.
millenniumman75 comes in a close second.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Ok, fine I'll share my crush


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

missamanda said:


> You know that's not the link to my profile, right???? It's k, easy mistake.


 fixed it <3


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Just a reminder; I'm available


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

komorikun


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

missamanda said:


> You know that's not the link to my profile, right???? It's k, easy mistake.


this might sound really weird but you kind of remind me of this youtuber Karen Alloy? a bit. (assuming that's you in your profile pic of course )


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Bucktua!


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Tanya1 said:


> this might sound really weird but you kind of remind me of this youtuber Karen Alloy? a bit. (assuming that's you in your profile pic of course )


Welp, I googled. And if it's that pretty girl with magnificent eyebrows and huge knockers, I thank you very much! :yes

Also, the last two pages of this thread are terrifying. You're all weird. But I love you.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

^^^ Too late, already read it. :b


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Lolllllllllllll.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks for removing those posts, they tainted my innocence and now I am rubbing lipstick across my face.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Theres quite a few lol but they are too nice looking so I wouldn't stand a chance irl


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Neo said:


> whoa.
> 
> The last couple of pages here fall into into the 'inappropriate' category, so I'm going to delete them.
> 
> Please keep it clean, and relatively on-topic (if you can call a SAS crush thread that). Thank you.


If rufie orgies are wrong then I don't wanna be right.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Slytherin and Illusions 

and Limmy


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

QueenOfSpades


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Secretaz, Charmander, Barette, noyadefleur, Fallen18

I'm super cereal guis, super super cereal.










Or am I?


----------



## 150274 (Mar 23, 2013)

Almost every girl on my friends list LOL, they problably know anyways 


Phew, glad I got that off my chest


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

missAmanda is my sloth crush :3


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

IveGotToast said:


> Slytherin and Illusions
> 
> and Limmy


luv u <3


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

She knows who she is. 

(...durrr, I'm really on the fence about whether I should actually reveal who it is.) :um


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Eraserhead said:


> She knows who she is.
> 
> (...durrr, I'm really on the fence about whether I should actually reveal who it is.) :um


QOS?


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

lzzy said:


> missAmanda is my sloth crush :3


Aww gee. I feel all warm and fuzzy now. :heart:mushy


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Monotony said:


> QOS?


While QoS is adorable, my real crush is much closer to home. >.>


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

lzzy said:


> missAmanda is my sloth crush :3


i want to touch the nose of that sloth. to see if it feels how it looks like it feels - wet and rubbery.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

TabulaRasa815 said:


> QueenOfSpades


BACK OFF shes mine! lol ^_^ I avn't seen her for awhile wheres she at?


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Secretaz, Charmander, Barette, noyadefleur, Fallen18
> 
> I'm super cereal guis, super super cereal.
> 
> ...


<3


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

illmatic1 said:


>


:lol ^This!


----------



## D G (Mar 15, 2013)

I will never forget you,...


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

lzzy said:


> Just a reminder; I'm available


Nope. You're not.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

FunkyMonkey said:


> BACK OFF shes mine! lol ^_^ I avn't seen her for awhile wheres she at?


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

missamanda said:


> Nope. You're not.


Just a reminder: I'm not available


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

illmatic1 said:


>


Haha brilliant!


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Spritz11 :3 <3


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

illmatic1 said:


>


People don't know quality when they see it..
I know that cos I haven't been mentioned for a while either :blank


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

Limmy <3<3


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Spritz11 said:


> Limmy <3<3


 <3 awww but i luv u more <3


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

Limmy said:


> <3 awww but i luv u more <3


Psssht, as if bby<3


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

^ Spritz = Lola on Skype chat? :O


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Though I think it was pretty damn obvious! :b


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Milco said:


> People don't know quality when they see it..
> I know that cos I haven't been mentioned for a while either :blank


Lol I wish I had that much co.fidence in my post lol


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I wish I had a crush.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

Dissonance said:


> I wish I had a crush.


i had a crush on you. oh wait you want a crush can't help you on that


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

illmatic1 said:


> Lol I wish I had that much co.fidence in my post lol


I was really referring to you and just shoehorning myself in there as well xD
There's no confidence to be found here either.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

monotonous said:


> i had a crush on you. oh wait you want a crush can't help you on that


XD Naw I just have a coal heart.


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

Limmy said:


>











I win. B****, mine was even written backwards! That takes skill<3


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Spritz11 said:


> View attachment 17993
> 
> 
> I win. B****, mine was even written backwards! That takes skill<3


<3 D'awww ur such a cootie pie <3

 ill admit your backwards writing skills r the best


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

Cam1 said:


> ^ Spritz = Lola on Skype chat? :O


The very same x)!


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

Limmy said:


> <3 D'awww ur such a cootie pie <3
> 
> ill admit your backwards writing skills r the best


So are you bby<3
Ooooft, that took major skillage right there !


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Gross.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

**Daniel C**

Screw everyone else.

Behold: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...-above-you-229275/index22.html#post1063125305










May I suggest one alteration? _I'm_ John Lennon!


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Limmy said:


> <3 D'awww ur such a cootie pie <3
> 
> ill admit your backwards writing skills r the best


 You're totally in there, Limmy :lol


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> You're totally in there, Limmy :lol


 course i am, shes my girl <3


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> **Daniel C**
> 
> Screw everyone else.
> 
> ...


Merci beaucoup.  Let me return the favour:










Still I insist I'll be John Lennon. You're already Obama. You can't have everything.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Daniel C said:


> Merci beaucoup.  Let me return the favour:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, and you even had a run down village in what looks like an impoverished Latin American country named after me! 4 star indeed!

And I think that's a fair comment -


----------



## The Patriot (Nov 15, 2012)

The Only SAS Crush I have ever had here is for my one and only muffins, the woman who I met here 3 years ago who changed my life (back when I was Ironpain) Sarafinicklebocker aka my sweet Lindsay, She has been and remains my SAS Crush.


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

Limmy said:


> course i am, shes my girl <3


And you're my bubbaboy<3


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Spritz11 said:


> And you're my bubbaboy<3


awwww <3 love you :* xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Limmy said:


> course i am, shes my girl <3





Spritz11 said:


> And you're my bubbaboy<3





Limmy said:


> awwww <3 love you :* xoxoxoxoxo


Hmmm...








:sus:lol


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Believe me...

it's DEAD serious


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...







im super cereal! <3 love her <3


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Limmy said:


> im super cereal! <3 love her <3


 *Still* not sure if serious! >.< :lol


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> *Still* not sure if serious! >.< :lol


xD very serious!


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Limmy said:


> xD very serious!


 FFFUUUUUUUUUU- My brain!! >.< :b

(I'm just gonna put this here while she's not looking) :lol


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> FFFUUUUUUUUUU- My brain!! >.< :b
> 
> (I'm just gonna put this here while she's not looking) :lol


 here use this


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Limmy said:


> here use this


 :squeeze I love you Limmy <3 :lol


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> FFFUUUUUUUUUU- My brain!! >.< :b
> 
> (I'm just gonna put this here while she's not looking) :lol


Am I "she"? If so, am I am idiot if I have no idea what you're talking about D:?


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Spritz11 said:


> Am I "she"? If so, am I am idiot if I have no idea what you're talking about D:?


 No.. That part was completely unrelated to you and/or Limmy :b


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Spritz11 said:


> Am I "she"? If so, am I am idiot if I have no idea what you're talking about D:?


i think he is talking about charmander 

<3


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> :squeeze I love you Limmy <3 :lol


:O stop hitting on my Limmy


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Spritz11 said:


> :O stop hitting on my Limmy


:O dont worry! i only got eyes 4 u <3 :*


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

Limmy said:


> i think he is talking about charmander
> 
> <3


Why did he want to do it whilst I wasn't on here? -_^?<3


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Spritz11 said:


> :O stop hitting on my Limmy


 It's purely bromance.. You have nothing to worry about


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

Limmy said:


> :O dont worry! i only got eyes 4 u <3 :*


Love you baby<3


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Spritz11 said:


> Love you baby<3


awwww i love you 2 <3 :* :* <3


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I wish somebody had a crush on me  Nobody likes me :cry


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

LifeGoesOn said:


> I wish somebody had a crush on me  Nobody likes me :cry


Your avatar is a lighthouse, what's _not_ to like! :boogie


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

zomgz said:


> Your avatar is a lighthouse, what's _not_ to like! :boogie


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

dat underage *****


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Xtraneous said:


> dat underage *****


----------



## Caduceus (May 21, 2012)

cherry


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I think my SAS crush should know by now.

If not...well I need to work on my seriousness skillz. I think I shroud everything in jokes so much that no one knows there's a seed of truth in there. :lol


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

( Message deleted. It was a stupid thing to say and I apologize to the parties involved. )


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

LifeGoesOn said:


> I wish somebody had a crush on me  Nobody likes me :cry


Its not a crush, but I always remember your name from (years?) ago when I made a thread about new zealand and you mentiioned feijoa icecream. not sure why, oh yeah cause its delicious.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

AceEmoKid said:


> I think my SAS crush should know by now.
> 
> If not...well I need to work on my seriousness skillz. I think I shroud everything in jokes so much that no one knows there's a seed of truth in there. :lol


...Batman?


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

click on the smiley


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Sin said:


> i thought u loved me....


<3 i do love you


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I almost want to pull a kiirby and write all the crushes I've had through the years on here but it'd be a very long one and I'd probably end up feeling like I'm violating them just by mentioning their usernames if it turns out they dislike me. So better not.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Elad said:


> Its not a crush, but I always remember your name from (years?) ago when I made a thread about new zealand and you mentiioned feijoa icecream. not sure why, oh yeah cause its delicious.


I remember you! :yay


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Well what the hell eh! lol
In no particular order except for the first one:

Penguin runner, Emanresu, joe11, Smokin87, Matty, Betaboy90, Lateralus, jim_morrison, Silent Cliche, Kiirby, MindOverMood Jimmydeansretartedcousin, Onomatopoeia, thekloWN, Black And Mild, Disarray, the cheat

I think like half of these don't even post here anymore ha.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

Stilla said:


> Well what the hell eh! lol
> In no particular order except for the first one:
> 
> Penguin runner, Emanresu, joe11, Smokin87, Matty, Betaboy90, Lateralus, jim_morrison, Silent Cliche, Kiirby, MindOverMood Jimmydeansretartedcousin, Onomatopoeia, thekloWN, *Black And Mild*, Disarray, the cheat
> ...


I am honored


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

Stilla said:


> I almost want to pull a kiirby


pfft, you should be so lucky.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Probably Offline

<3


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

You all spelled "Twinkiesex" wrong. That's ok. I'll wait patiently as you correct yourselves.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Nefury said:


> pfft, you should be so lucky.


In that message I was first gonna write to do a kiirby instead of pull, but then I figured better not because I didn't want anyone to make a joke about it lol.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

probably offline

<3 <3


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

enfield said:


> probably offline
> 
> <3 <3


I know right?

Pretty much the sexiest thing since toblerone.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

Sacrieur said:


> I know right?
> 
> Pretty much the sexiest thing since toblerone.


i don't see her in such ways.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Stilla said:


> Well what the hell eh! lol
> In no particular order except for the first one:
> 
> Penguin runner, Emanresu, joe11, Smokin87, Matty, Betaboy90, Lateralus, jim_morrison, Silent Cliche, Kiirby, MindOverMood Jimmydeansretartedcousin, Onomatopoeia, thekloWN, Black And Mild, *Disarray*, the cheat
> ...


Oh my god, I was mentioned. In this thread! and by Stilla! 
That just made my day. 

I'd be lying, if I were to say you that wouldn't make my SAS crush list!  which I may disclose, after mustering enough courage!


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

enfield said:


> i don't see her in such ways.


She's like the goddess of beauty herself.

You have issues mang.



monotonous said:


>


If you don't ask out this girl I will.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Stilla said:


> Betaboy90, MindOverMood Jimmydeansretartedcousin, thekloWN


+1

These guys, man. These guys.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I am massively crushing on tehuti, she's full of greatness in general. And a shoutout for my fwend Aussiepea who has a life and has banned himself. The awesomeness level just dropped like 57% from that, people.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

If I ever need a good laugh, I'll direct my way to this thread.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hmm, had some good friends here, i thinkt hey all left around when i did.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> Hmm, had some good friends here, i thinkt hey all left around when i did.


I am here! LOL. I decided to visit the Fun Thread and I saw you were the last to comment here. Ahh, miss my friends!  :squeeze


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

lilyamongthorns said:


> I am here! LOL. I decided to visit the Fun Thread and I saw you were the last to comment here. Ahh, miss my friends!  :squeeze


Lol. I am on a mini sas binge. Don't know how long it'll last. Maybe to satisfy the cravings we should butt heads in a good ole guys vs gals match. How u been? Its the weekend almost!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> Lol. I am on a mini sas binge. Don't know how long it'll last. Maybe to satisfy the cravings we should butt heads in a good ole guys vs gals match. How u been? Its the weekend almost!


I've been pretty good! How are ya? I did play a little Guys vs Gals this morning, haha! Mini binge huh? Whoops, I've been here too long for it to be considered a mini binge, LOL.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

monotonous said:


>


B!tch stole my shades! :lol


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Sacrieur said:


> Probably Offline
> 
> <3





enfield said:


> probably offline
> 
> <3 <3


wait what









(both of you are cute boys. maybe I should look at this thread more often. but I still think this thread is horrible so probably not)


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

probably offline said:


> wait what
> 
> (both of you are cute boys. maybe I should look at this thread more often. but I still think this thread is horrible so probably not)


i almost missed your little message the first time since it's so tiny, and my eyes only recognize normal sized font automaticaly or something weird like that, not when it's tucked under an image.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...-or-drinking-right-now-402497/#post1063488905 (you can read page 2, too)

but only one of us can have you (we can't share). so we'll wrestle. yep. and you'll referee. basically you keep things civil so it doesn't get too out of control. and the winner takes the referee home. the loser gets to lie in the ring until the lights get shut off overnight. then he gets to curl up on the mat in the darkness, alone, without company, and fall asleep right there like a solitary cat (neither of us would cry about ruminate on our loss, or do anything sissy like that, not when another day full of opportunity is right around the corner). mhm.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I would like to be a cat.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

and_ i _would like to be a lazy cat boy princess. i'm already 3/4ths of the way there. i'm just missing the cat part.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I like where this is going.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

probably offline said:


> I like where this is going.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I feel sad and pathetic that I searched this thread for my name. Such a letdown. Like checking the missed connections section on craigslist.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

enfield said:


>


Almost too much hawt.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

enfield said:


>


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

probably offline said:


>


It's now going to be a porno.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

That much sexy converging on a single point?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

This thread is getting weirder every time I check it... Let's add some innocence before things get out of hand.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Sacrieur said:


>


Like


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Sacrieur said:


> That much sexy converging on a single point?


Black holes are fear itself just look at that monster.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

tlgibson97 said:


> I feel sad and pathetic that I searched this thread for my name. Such a letdown. Like checking the missed connections section on craigslist.


It takes a certain left-field sense of humour to appreciate Craigslist's missed connexions. Like the guy who posted seeking the woman who ran over him with her car and landed him in the hospital for a week. Or the other guy seeking the girl who had wee'd on him one drunken night out on the town. Because we all know that's where true love lurks - in fender benders and piss-stained pavements.

I've searched this thread countless times for my name, too. Spurred on by these small feelings of quasi-romance towards folks with whom I've talked to only sporadically during my stay here. Never mind the fact that the kind of people I like would never plaster a public forum with their covert fancies. Or that the kind of people I like would probably never like me back. I guess I was in need of some small glimmer of hope - a sign of reciprocation; an internet equivalent of the boombox moment in a John Cusack movie. Wrong place to look, _duh_. Now don't I feel stupid after typing this whole blurb, but at this point I feel like I can say anything with impunity and not be judged. Or be judged and not give a crap.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

pythonesque said:


> It takes a certain left-field sense of humour to appreciate Craigslist's missed connexions. Like the guy who posted seeking the woman who ran over him with her car and landed him in the hospital for a week. Or the other guy seeking the girl who had wee'd on him one drunken night out on the town. Because we all know that's where true love lurks - in fender benders and piss-stained pavements.
> 
> I've searched this thread countless times for my name, too. Spurred on by these small feelings of quasi-romance towards folks with whom I've talked to only sporadically during my stay here. Never mind the fact that the kind of people I like would never plaster a public forum with their covert fancies. Or that the kind of people I like would probably never like me back. I guess I was in need of some small glimmer of hope - a sign of reciprocation; an internet equivalent of the boombox moment in a John Cusack movie. Wrong place to look, _duh_. Now don't I feel stupid after typing this whole blurb, but at this point I feel like I can say anything with impunity and not be judged. Or be judged and not give a crap.


No judgment here.

I will admit that I have had a few crushes on here but I'd never openly admit to who they are. No need to creep anyone out.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## galente (Apr 26, 2013)

If morpheus told me to put my penis away I'd have to begrudgingly comply. stupid morpheus.


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Aww, this topic is such mamihlapinatapai. People want to see their name, but are too scared to put forward the names of others. So bittersweet. Be brave! If you'd be happy to see your name here, assume that others will be happy too!! Maybe they'll reciprocate and there'll be luuurve!!!











Yes, I wanted an excuse to use mamihlapinatapai. Yes, I'm also pretty sure I used it incorrectly. Yes, I'm a hypocrite. Shut up.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

tlgibson97 said:


> I will admit that I have had a few crushes on here but I'd never openly admit to who they are. *No need to creep anyone out.*


Wordy word word.






<brb airmailing aforeposted video + pair of my underpants to all my SAS crushes. they've earned it>



Lil Sebastian said:


> Aww, this topic is such *mamihlapinatapai*. People want to see their name, but are too scared to put forward the names of others. So bittersweet. Be brave! If you'd be happy to see your name here, assume that others will be happy too!! Maybe they'll reciprocate and there'll be luuurve!!!
> 
> Yes, I wanted an excuse to use mamihlapinatapai. Yes, I'm also pretty sure I used it incorrectly. Yes, I'm a hypocrite. Shut up.


Wtff, that's a real word? I googled. Seems you've used it correctly in this context. I thought you made the word up. Seriously. Asioawrjawrk (noun: that feeling of disappointment one gets when one thought someone else has made up something totally awesome albeit ridiculous, only to find out that it is actually already in existence).

And yes, I made _that_ one up.


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)




----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

pythonesque said:


> Wordy word word.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. Nothing like having an old dude creepin on young women.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Nobody would believe me if I said who it was.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

>SAS drama
>mfw


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

always starting over said:


> Nobody would believe me if I said who it was.


try us


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Lil Sebastian said:


> Aww, this topic is such mamihlapinatapai. People want to see their name, but are too scared to put forward the names of others. So bittersweet. Be brave! If you'd be happy to see your name here, assume that others will be happy too!! Maybe they'll reciprocate and there'll be luuurve!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


50 points for using the word "mamihlapinatapai" in a sentence.


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Twinkiesex said:


> 50 points for using the word "mamihlapinatapai" in a sentence.


Sweet. What can these points be used for?


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Lil Sebastian said:


> Sweet. What can these points be used for?


Hugs and chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## berlingot (Nov 2, 2005)

Lil Sebastian said:


> Sweet. What can these points be used for?


points can be redeemed for free internets.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Single ladies of SAS...this ones for you!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

lzzy said:


> Single ladies of SAS...this ones for you!


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Sssh! I'm about to get laid, don't ruin the moment!


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Monotony said:


>


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

Limmy and DonnieIntheDark and probablyoffline and Beingofglass and kiirby and Kirsebaer and IveGotToast

A lot of people are rly cute ok I can't pick just one or two I am outta control


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Twinkiesex said:


> Hugs and chocolate chip cookies.





berlingot said:


> points can be redeemed for free internets.












Aaand how many point does each "prize" cost?


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Lil Sebastian said:


> Aaand how many point does each "prize" cost?


Depends on which one ya want!


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Twinkiesex said:


> Depends on which one ya want!


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

BreakingtheGirl said:


> **


no fair OP... who's your SAS crush? :b


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

marcel177


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

droen


----------



## dw2465 (Oct 5, 2006)

RayOfLight123 is my secret crush, but she doesn't even know i exist...


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Sin said:


> I have a very heterosexual crush with infamous93












I have a couple crushes but I've only view their page like once so I doubt they will ever know...


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Lil Sebastian said:


>


5 points for cookies. 20 for hugs. A ***** gotta make a living...


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Twinkiesex said:


> 5 points for cookies. 20 for hugs. A ***** gotta make a living...


So I can get two of each? Jaaackpot!


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

slytherin said:


> Limmy and DonnieIntheDark and probablyoffline and Beingofglass and kiirby and Kirsebaer and IveGotToast
> 
> A lot of people are rly cute ok I can't pick just one or two I am outta control


:|


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## vtec (Mar 11, 2013)

Sin said:


> I have a very heterosexual crush with infamous93


sorry buddy, hes all mine:love hahaha


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

I was gonna name someone but sadly they named someone else on here so bleh :no

SO my secret crush is Funkeymonkey


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

Shyboy1 said:


> I was gonna name someone but sadly they named someone else on here so bleh :no
> 
> SO my secret crush is Fnkeymonkey


you mean funkymonkey? -_-


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

monotonous said:


> you mean funkymonkey? -_-


problem? I just mispelled his name give me a break geez we all make mistakes!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Shyboy1 said:


> I was gonna name someone but sadly they named someone else on here so bleh :no
> 
> SO my secret crush is Funkeymonkey


Awh so im only 2nd best! owell least im mentioned woo!!  Grow older then we shall live in happy land with strawberry rainbows and dancing ponys and trees made of candyyyyy ummm strawberry rainbows! :teeth


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

Carlito :blush


----------



## carlito (Sep 16, 2012)

Memememe said:


> Carlito :blush


Thank You sweetie I asked memememe to be my girlfriend she accepted!


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

slytherin said:


> Limmy


:yes les dan tree


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

KPanthera


----------



## KPanthera (Sep 12, 2012)

*dawwwww*



monotonous said:


> marcel177


Seconded >.<


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

monotonous said:


>


Enji Night is on SAS?
*
*


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

Frostbite said:


> Enji Night is on SAS?


hmm didn't know anyone would recognize her..


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

slytherin said:


> Limmy and DonnieIntheDark and probablyoffline and Beingofglass and kiirby and *Kirsebaer* and IveGotToast
> 
> A lot of people are rly cute ok I can't pick just one or two I am outta control


oh la la!


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

Limmy said:


> :yes les dan tree


I've been trying to figure out what this means for the past 5 minutes to no avail


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

slytherin said:


> I've been trying to figure out what this means for the past 5 minutes to no avail


 sorry for my poor typing skills, "less than three"/"<3"


----------



## I wish i was normal (May 28, 2012)

Patiently waiting for someone to say me. I guess you're all just too shy? lol


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i wish i was normal


----------



## I wish i was normal (May 28, 2012)

Woohoo! :love2 haha


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

I wish i was normal said:


> Patiently waiting for someone to say me. I guess you're all just too shy? lol


ill love u!

also i remember how much you said you liked getting a quote 
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...iving-private-messages-316194/#post1062130050


----------



## I wish i was normal (May 28, 2012)

Limmy said:


> ill love u!
> 
> also i remember how much you said you liked getting a quote
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...iving-private-messages-316194/#post1062130050


:lol Thanks Limmy!


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

[scrubbed] - Because of irresistible cuteness. But we have terrible chemistry.

reiitaia - Great chemistry. Feeds me tuna.

peril - Has awesome avatar.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Illusions I think she's rather pretty.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

another broken thread :c


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

I've had a crush on RadioactivePotato for a while.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

seeing as she is no longer on this site, dont feel scared saying i had a MASSIVE crush on slytherin


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I would say but that would break their secret cover.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I wonder how many times my username was mentioned on this thread... probably never :lol


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

Bravery medals to all the posters in here :b


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

This thread!

I found my name. A couple of times. Feels like I just won something.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

Limmy said:


> seeing as she is no longer on this site, dont feel scared saying i had a MASSIVE crush on slytherin


aww. does that mean no more meetups, and baking, and CUTE WALKS IN THE FOREST. or are you going to keep in touch?


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

Limmy said:


> seeing as she is no longer on this site, dont feel scared saying i had a MASSIVE crush on *slytherin*


 Originally Posted by *slytherin*  
_*Limmy* and DonnieIntheDark and probablyoffline and Beingofglass and kiirby and Kirsebaer and IveGotToast

_

opcorn


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I have a huge crush on myself. I'm positively irresistible, if I do say so myself.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

trendyfool said:


> I have a huge crush on myself. I'm positively irresistible, if I do say so myself.


you are :yes


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Limmy said:


> seeing as she is no longer on this site, dont feel scared saying i had a MASSIVE crush on slytherin


I think it was pretty obvious.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

enfield said:


> aww. does that mean no more meetups, and baking, and CUTE WALKS IN THE FOREST. or are you going to keep in touch?


 i hope so


Kirsebaer said:


> Originally Posted by *slytherin*
> _*Limmy* and DonnieIntheDark and probablyoffline and Beingofglass and kiirby and Kirsebaer and IveGotToast
> 
> _
> ...


haha  i wish! im not sure if she likes me that way xD


gunner21 said:


> I think it was pretty obvious.


xD really? i tried my best not 2 be


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

Limmy said:


> i hope so
> 
> haha  i wish! im not sure if she likes me that way xD
> 
> xD really? i tried my best not 2 be


hmm well i thought you were discreet! if anyone thinks it was obvious that's probably because they couldn't imagine them or you not having a crush on her. but i think you did a good job at not making it seem that way all that time.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

enfield said:


> hmm well i thought you were discreet! if anyone thinks it was obvious that's probably because they couldn't imagine them or you not having a crush on her. but i think you did a good job at not making it seem that way all that time.


thanks  lol alot of people just assumed we were a couple


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

He knows who he is


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Twinkiesex said:


> He knows who he is


The mind boggles....


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Limmy said:


> haha  i wish! im not sure if she likes me that way xD


Oh really. I thought there was something for sure.

If she knocks you back, you always have me, yes I am making myself your second choice. :high5


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

matty said:


> Oh really. I thought there was something for sure.
> 
> If she knocks you back, you always have me, yes I am making myself your second choice. :high5


 thanks! xD


----------



## percon21 (May 25, 2013)

I have four


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

I love you all!


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Sourdog said:


> I love you all!


:mushy


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I'll give you a hint she's part of an endangered species


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Monotony said:


> I'll give you a hint she's part of an endangered species


Better not be PandaBearx or we have SERIOUS PROBLEMS!!


----------



## el flaco (Sep 25, 2011)

FunkyMonkey said:


> Better not be PandaBearx or we have SERIOUS PROBLEMS!!


That GIF is amazingly cute and horrifying at the same time.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

FunkyMonkey said:


> Better not be PandaBearx or *we have SERIOUS PROBLEMS!!*


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Sin said:


> Its definitely not limmy


same here, and it's a girl that's all im going to tell.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I dooo have an SAS crush!


----------



## thizuzername (Jul 3, 2013)

so... no names? come on guys


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Fear Goggles


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

this thread is back oh dear... Can we bring back mention yourself mondays? Or perhaps mention yourself tuesdays because I'm feeling especially attractive today.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I chooooooooose Wordscutyoulikeglass because shes especially attractive today :yes lol xD


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Monotony said:


> I'll give you a hint she's part of an endangered species





FunkyMonkey said:


> Better not be PandaBearx or we have SERIOUS PROBLEMS!!





Monotony said:


>


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

FunkyMonkey said:


> I chooooooooose Wordscutyoulikeglass because shes especially attractive today :yes lol xD


Damn right you'll change it you can have that one she's evil. *waves knife*

jk on the evil part... Or am I? :duck


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I fear I'll freak someone out : D


----------



## Skeithz (Jun 2, 2013)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I have a crush on whoever posts below me :mushy :love2 :blush


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

slytherin said:


> Limmy and DonnieIntheDark and probablyoffline and* Beingofglass* and kiirby and Kirsebaer and IveGotToast
> 
> A lot of people are rly cute ok I can't pick just one or two I am outta control


 hahahaha awww :squeeze

Brightens my day

Edit.. Ohh ..**** :um


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

my crush is still 17. not that i'm going to tell who it is when she turns 18, i'll just say here '' my crush turned 18'', and she will figure it out


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> my crush is still 17. not that i'm going to tell who it is when she turns 18, i'll just say here '' my crush turned 18'', and she will figure it out


Bit weird.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

YES!


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Neo said:


> Funny how just when you think this thread has run its course, it bounces back out of nowhere.







:afr


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Aphexfan said:


> I have a crush on whoever posts below me :mushy :love2 :blush





Beingofglass said:


> Ohh ..**** :um












Table for two reserved.

I have a crush that nobody would guess.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Amphoteric, calichick, and purplebutterfly. Everytime I read their posts, my heart just melts. I cry on my pillow at night just thinking about them.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Amphoteric, calichick, and purplebutterfly. Everytime I read their posts, my heart just melts. I cry on my pillow at night just thinking about them.


I give a lot of people sleepless nights


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

kiirby said:


> Bit weird.


+1


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Aw, this thread is back again.It's been alive since SAS was a tiny little innocent site with a bunch of innocent people.

Anyway, to topic. Crush...um....She left this site aaages ago. Lol.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Amphoteric said:


> I give a lot of people sleepless nights


I was being sarcastic but that's okay if you think I was being serious.  I'll be sure to make a shrine of you and copy and paste some of my favorite posts of yours onto Microsoft Word to print out and decorate the shrine with. :lol I'll put a lot of glitter, too. It will be beautiful.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I was being sarcastic but that's okay if you think I was being serious.  I'll be sure to make a shrine of you and copy and paste some of my favorite posts of yours onto Microsoft Word to print out and decorate the shrine with. :lol I'll put a lot of glitter, too. It will be beautiful.


'Twas you who missed the obvious sarcasm. But yeah, no need for another shrine, already made one myself.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Amphoteric said:


> 'Twas you who missed the obvious sarcasm. But yeah, no need for another shrine, already made one myself.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Veracity said:


> I have a crush that nobody would guess.


me too :/


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

ItsEasierToRun! He is hawt! :yes



:blank

:|


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

a simple cow said:


> trendyfool, when he can keep his nose out of the brownies.


oh hey there


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

trendyfool said:


> oh hey there


His very first post on SAS is dedicated to you - that's true luff.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

meepie said:


> His very first post on SAS is dedicated to you - that's true luff.


This is the start of a romcom!


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Developed a new one.. Oh dear.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

AllToAll :heart



Neo said:


> Funny how just when you think this thread has run its course, it bounces back out of nowhere.


BAM SON!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I have a lot of people I'd admire and look-up to on this site and really close with... don't really think it fits as a "crush" though.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I have one, and he knows who he is.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

i feel i should post in this thread and not say who's my crush


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> ItsEasierToRun! He is hawt! :yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel you. *bro fist*


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

i'll check again next week


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I ship *millenniumman75* and *Segafage*.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Just Lurking said:


> I ship *millenniumman75* and *Segafage*.


I ship all the ex-mods! You guys could go on a moderator retirement cruise and golf or something. :yes :b


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

NO... I didn't ask if you want to dance, I said "You look fat in those pants !"


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

You must have been a angel... Because it looks like you fell all the way from orbit, when you HIT !!


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Alienated said:


> NO... I didn't ask if you want to dance, I said "You look fat in those pants !"


They need to get some of these.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I have a crush on KelsKels.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Are you a Pokemon trainer? Cuz you den caught my attention girl got dayum.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Alienated said:


> NO... I didn't ask if you want to dance, I said "You look fat in those pants !"


You wont dance with me?


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

WOW.... I see why you use a avatar, put it back !! NOW !!


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

No crushes. Only Thule.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Sindelle and h00dz. Make elven babies for me. :yes


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> Sindelle and h00dz. Make elven babies for me. :yes


:um:sus:um


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

Just to intervene: Am I missing the SA forum mingle session where everyone gets to know each other to even develop crushes?!? -- I don't see how that could even occur here. No on hardly talks. :con
And I'm serious.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

h00dz said:


> :um:sus:um


Oops.. mixed this thread up with the shipping one. Whatever. My post still goes.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> Oops.. mixed this thread up with the shipping one. Whatever. My post still goes.


Shipping one?

:um:sus:um


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

alot of the girls on here are pretty and I definitely would not approach them in the street but I dont have a crush one them I have not had a crush one a girl for nearly 5 years


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

mike91 said:


> I have not had a crush one a girl for nearly 5 years












Mission complete.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

KelsKels said:


> Oops.. mixed this thread up with the shipping one.


Lolmahgawd I was just about to say that :lol


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

I has new crush, and she knows.. She knows :yes


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

KelsKels said:


> Oops.. mixed this thread up with the shipping one. Whatever. My post still goes.


Oh, way to go, Kels!! Anyone who does any shipping in here has to be seriously messed up. I mean, really.

:sus

:help



RiversEdge said:


> Just to intervene: Am I missing the SA forum mingle session where everyone gets to know each other to even develop crushes?


Yes, but possibly no.

Now, would you like to be incorrectly shipped too, or were you just here to drop a name?


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Just Lurking said:


> Oh, way to go, Kels!! Anyone who does any shipping in here has to be seriously messed up. I mean, really.
> 
> :sus
> 
> ...


Hello kind sir, can you please point me to the right direction of this so called shipping thread?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

h00dz said:


> Hello kind sir, can you please point me to the right direction of this so called shipping thread?


Don't be ridiculous. I have no idea what you're going on about.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I thought this thread got deleted. I'm sure there was a thread like it that got dfeleted.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Just Lurking said:


> Don't be ridiculous. I have no idea what you're going on about.


Oh my apologies, I shall be on my way then. Have a good day sir *tips hat*


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> I ship *millenniumman75* and *Segafage*.


Don't make me bopa you! :twak



KelsKels said:


> I ship all the ex-mods! You guys could go on a moderator retirement cruise and golf or something. :yes :b


I knew I always liked you! Yes... :yes

It would be a perfect time to kill , errrr, I mean get to know Just Lurking, also ... without anyone knowing.

I hope you like to swim with the fishes, and errr dolphins... Just Lurking.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

jJoe said:


> I thought this thread got deleted. I'm sure there was a thread like it that got dfeleted.


No, you're thinking of the 'Crush SAS' thread. Ah, la revolución. Good times.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

yeah I have one


----------



## 150274 (Mar 23, 2013)

Every crush I had just blew up in my face.

I'll play it safe and say millenniumman75  (nohomo)


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Just Lurking said:


> Oh, way to go, Kels!! Anyone who does any shipping in here has to be seriously messed up. I mean, really.


Well, you posted a ship first.. so.. I blame you for the confusion! :b



Segafage said:


> Don't make me bopa you! :twak
> 
> I knew I always liked you! Yes... :yes
> 
> ...


Whoooaaa.. lol. I wasn't expecting the retirement cruise to take an evil turn. What if MM75 or leonardess finds out?



kiirby said:


> No, you're thinking of the 'Crush SAS' thread. Ah, la revolución. Good times.


Ahg.. so many threads. Im so confused guys.


----------



## Gizamalukeix (Sep 16, 2012)

Veracity said:


> Mission complete.


Would smiling like this attract women? lol


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Everyone with a hot fictitious character as their avatar.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

It's gettin hot in here, so take off all your cloths~










I am gettin so hot, I wanna take my clothes off~~


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

PandaBearx said:


> It's gettin hot in here, so take off all your cloths~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmfao that was hilarious. XD


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

I try  


Anywho, know who's looking mighty fine tonight??......... Seth mosakowski


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

KelsKels said:


> Whoooaaa.. lol. I wasn't expecting the retirement cruise to take an evil turn. What if MM75 or leonardess finds out?+-


Leonardess would help me.  And I'll find something to detract MM75 so he don't find out. If just lurking can produce a child that looks like Avril Lavigne, he might have *some* value.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

....so does anyone like koalas? :teeth


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I like autumn26. Hope she sees this because I was too scared to tell her directly.


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Aphexfan said:


> ....so does anyone like koalas? :teeth


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

Just Lurking said:


> Yes, but possibly no.
> 
> Now, would you like to be incorrectly shipped too, or were you just here to drop a name?


What. What are you talking about?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

RiversEdge said:


> What. What are you talking about?


At this point, I'm not totally sure either. You'd have to ask the one who started it --



KelsKels said:


> Oops.. mixed this thread up with the shipping one. Whatever. My post still goes.


Well, Kels? What are you on about? Or, maybe the operative question would simply be "what are you on?" (whatever it is, I could use some too~) :b



Segafage said:


> Leonardess would help me.


Pro-Tip: If you're going to conspire to commit murder, don't discuss it in plain view of the would-be victim.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> Pro-Tip: If you're going to conspire to commit murder, don't discuss it in plain view of the would-be victim.


Don't worry. Just Lurking would never see it coming. 
Just smile and keep reading like nothing is wrong.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Segafage said:


> Don't worry. Just Lurking would never see it coming.
> Just smile and keep reading like nothing is wrong.


Why is Segafage addressing me in the third person? Hmm... (I'll have some of what she's on too!)


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Nanami said:


>


:yay


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

scooby said:


> I like autumn26. Hope she sees this because I was too scared to tell her directly.


Want me to tell her to check out this thread?


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

somename said:


> Want me to tell her to check out this thread?


Ohhhh, um...Maybe, if its not too much trouble.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

scooby said:


> Ohhhh, um...Maybe, if its not too much trouble.


lol No problem, glad to do it. I'll keep my eyes open for her username. When I see hear, I'll send her a PM.


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

Bumping this thread because I still have a SAS mini-crush...also developing a possibly full-blown crush too. :sigh

I wish I had amnesia so I could forget because SAS crushes are depressing. :rain


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Hush7 said:


> I wish I had amnesia so I could forget because SAS crushes are depressing. :rain


So true.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

I have like 2 or 3, but they wouldn't look at me twice. Oh well.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Hush7 said:


> Bumping this thread because I still have an SAS mini-crush...also developing a possibly full-blown crush too. :sigh
> 
> I wish I had amnesia so I could forget because SAS crushes are depressing. :rain


First I was like awww :squeeze

But then: Multiple crushes now? Dayum you a playa girl 

*snaps his finger and wiggles his head* mmhmmm


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Hush7 said:


> You think I'm sl*tty! I can't help it though. Too many hotties on here!!


Sometimes sl*tty can be a good thing? 

Hahaha I was just poking some fun, don't listen to my sillyness :b


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I have a crush on your mom. Don't worry, she knows where to find me.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

zomgz said:


> I have a crush on your mom. Don't worry, she knows where to find me.


Dats hawt...

Wait wot?


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

:kma


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

O my everYones here so hot


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Funky your making me think spongebob! 









You. You, knows who he is. :teeth


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

yes their plenty off attractive,smart people here....smartness is more important to me...but both are better..


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

Yeah, I kinda developed a small crush on one girl here as well. Too afraid to tell who that is though.


----------



## LowCountryTransplant (Sep 16, 2013)

Anyone still looking for pickup lines? This is totally stolen but it totally worked. I mean, until I screwed up the positive response 5 seconds later.

"On a scale from one to America, how free are you tonight?"

Hasn't worked every time, however. One girl came back with "Soviet Russia," perfect delivery, walked away.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd date all of you


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> :kma


Awwwwwww! :blush :blush


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

That one person that uses this site sometimes. They're so dreamy. *swoon*


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I like a girl. Her name starts with probably and rhymes with online.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I have one.. :3


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

I don't


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

ZERO


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Sacrieur said:


> I like a girl. Her name starts with probably and rhymes with online.


:con wonder who it could be


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Sacrieur said:


> I like a girl. Her name starts with probably and rhymes with online.


probablyfine?


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

His name starts with E and rhymes with dad.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

His name starts with gunner21 and rhymes with gunner21.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Elad said:


> His name starts with gunner21 and rhymes with gunner21.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Hadron said:


> I did have one.
> 
> She knows who she is.


hadron had a hardon for her


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Don't you wanna nanana? XD


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

Myself, god I love my headlights.


----------



## Etherealx (Jan 29, 2013)

Elros


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

That's a secret. I'm not sure I want her to find out. :blush


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

why isn't no one crushing on me? :blank :lol


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Ain't nobody got time fo dat.


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


> Ain't nobody got time fo dat.


:b


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Ooooh, looks like *this* thread is back :b


----------



## Elros (Nov 17, 2013)

pachirisu said:


> Elros


Me too :blush


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Wait... Why are there two of these threads? I'm not imagining it am I lol?


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Wait... Why are there two of these threads? I'm not imagining it am I lol?


There are 2 threads? :sus

Sometimes i think my whole sas experience is just blending into 1 big post and or thread, I cant remember **** anymore lol


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I know you all have been talking about me in here in my absence. Thank you


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Time to revive this thread. For the record I got no crush. I'm just reviving cause I'm cool like that


----------



## thatsher (Mar 3, 2014)

Kyle


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

I've kinda got a crush on probably offline. 

Then again, who doesn't?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Marakunda said:


> I've kinda got a crush on probably offline.
> 
> Then again, who doesn't?


I'm so flattered. You are super kawaii and I always read your posts :>


----------



## failoutboy (Jan 4, 2014)

I get crushes on people because of their avatars, but then I find out that their avatars aren't actually them, they are of a celebrity they like, and they usually end up being the same gender as me. It is disappointing.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

probably offline said:


> I'm so flattered. You are super kawaii and I always read your posts :>


I've got a crush on this sheep..:afr


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

blue2 said:


> I've got a crush on this sheep..:afr


She *is* pretty baaaad

:blank


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

AusPizzle is the shizzle.


----------



## chinaski (Mar 1, 2010)

that girl from the 416 area code


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

failoutboy said:


> I get crushes on people because of their avatars


I do this too, but mostly with anime avatars. Then I find out they're not super kawaii anime school girls in real life. Just icky, sweaty sacks of human flesh


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

failoutboy said:


> I get crushes on people because of their avatars, but then I find out that their avatars aren't actually them, they are of a celebrity they like, and they usually end up being the same gender as me. It is disappointing.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I have a huge crush on


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

Does it count if the crush is from the neck down?


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

^visit the muscle thread much?


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Zone said:


> She *is* pretty baaaad
> 
> :blank


I laughed way harder on that than I should have.


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> ^visit the muscle thread much?


Do I seem that shallow? 

Actually... I dont know enough about the guys personalities here to say I have a crush but I can definitely recognize a hot body when I see one :b

Lets say I have an appreciation for Kuhan1923


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

brooke_brigham said:


> Do I seem that shallow?
> 
> Actually... I dont know enough about the guys personalities here to say I have a crush but I can definitely recognize a hot body when I see one :b
> 
> Lets say I have an appreciation for Kuhan1923


blue...don't be ashamed of being a little superficial on a message board... It's nothing but text so when on the rare awesome occasion some guy or girl on here posts a pic of their rockin body it's a breath of fresh air that's worthy of a moment of silence and a borderline crude comment.


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> blue...don't be ashamed of being a little superficial on a message board... It's nothing but text so when on the rare awesome occasion some guy or girl on here posts a pic of their rockin body it's a breath of fresh air that's worthy of a moment of silence and a borderline crude comment.


Thank you dear.....let the haters hate!


----------



## TopDawgENT (Feb 4, 2014)

1 person i think is cute, and comes across intelligent & funny in her posts.

Don't think shes even noticed me tho :lol


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Hmmmm Nice Bike


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

WineKitty said:


> How about "Is that Windex you are wearing cause I can see myself in your pants"..... I actually had some guy say that to me once. :fall


Did he get anywhere?


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I have a crush on my boss's secretary, but shes like 38.

They call her a milf, but she doesn't have kids.


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

Thought I'd bump this thread so everyone will pop in and confess to having a crush on me. 

A girl can dream...


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Hush7 said:


> Thought I'd bump this thread so everyone will pop in and confess to having a crush on me.
> 
> A girl can dream...


I have a girl crush on you. Does that count? :blush


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I have a crush on Hush7. 

Let no other name be spoken for the remainder of this page, it shall be a shrine devoted to Hush7. Any other name typed will be assumed as an innocent typo while trying to type "Hush7".


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

Pompeii said:


> I have a girl crush on you. Does that count? :blush





crimeclub said:


> I have a crush on Hush7.
> 
> Let no other name be spoke for the remainder of this page, it shall be a shrine devoted to Hush7. Any other name typed will be assumed as an innocent typo while trying to type "Hush7".


Aww, I :heart you guys. You've made my day. :mushy

I'd better go revive the shipping thread and ship us all together. :b


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

is it illegal to tell who i have a crush on?? i want to tell everyone who it is.


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

i have a huge crush on ALLY.
:blush *dies*


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

O_O Is it my imagination or was this thread locked recently?????? 

w a t 
is goin on

(If it was never locked....uh just disregard this post and my silly hallucinations. It must be this surge of locked and deleted threads that has developed paranoia in me.)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

AceEmoKid said:


> O_O Is it my imagination or was this thread locked recently??????
> 
> w a t
> is goin on


There's always been a bunch of them. This one will probably be deleted soon too.

I want to know why Canucklehead was perma banned though?  or maybe I don't. I don't know.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> O_O Is it my imagination or was this thread locked recently??????
> 
> w a t
> is goin on
> ...


We had two crush threads, apparently this was the back up.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> There's always been a bunch of them. This one will probably be deleted soon too.
> 
> I want to know why Canucklehead was perma banned though?  or maybe I don't. I don't know.





crimeclub said:


> We had two crush threads, apparently this was the back up.


Oh. I never noticed that. I'm not very perceptive.  Hopefully this doesn't get deleted. At least I hope they opt for a lock. I hate it when my post count mysteriously goes down. (Good thing I'm a paranoid nerd who saves copies of all their posts on SAS to a separate Word document....)

As for Canucklehead's ban, we'll probably never know. The reasons for bans are never divulged explicitly.


----------



## TopDawgENT (Feb 4, 2014)

Persephone The Dread


----------

